# Ազատ կյանք > Օրագրեր > Անձնական օրագրեր >  Դնևնոզավր

## CactuSoul

․․․չեմ ների։ Մի նեղացիր։ Դու ես ինձ չներել սովորեցրել, իսկ ես իմ ձեռք բերածը չեմ ուզում կորցնել, դա իմ հարստության մի մասն ա․․․

Զգում ե՞ս, արդեն քո բառապաշարով եմ խոսում․․․


***
Աստված էլ պիտի սովորի։ Պիտի սովորի տեսնել, սիրել ու համբերել։
Աստված թրթուրին հրամայում է թիթեռ դառնալ։ Թրթուրը սկսում է աշխատել, աշխատել, ջանալ․․․ Ի վերջո շուրջբոլորը մետաքսաթել է հյուսում ու երջանիկ-երջանիկ սկսում վերափոխվել թիթեռի։
Մի քիչ էլ, մի քանի րոպե, և Նա կճախրի՝ աշխարհին ճառագելով իր գեղեցկությունը․․․
Բայց աստվածներն անհամբեր են։ Ու զայրացած Աստվածը, պոկելով բոժոժը, այն նետում է գետնին ու տրորում։ "Դու անտեսեցի՜ր իմ խոսքը, դու չկարողացա՜ր․․․"․․․

*
Իսկ բոժոժը հիմա ի՞նչ զգա․․․ Ի՞նչ անի․․․
Ոչ թրթուր է, ոչ թիթեռ․․․ Դեռ նոր ձևավորված նուրբ թևերը տրորված են․․․ Ինքն էլ՝ բոժոժի մեջ․․․

Աստված դավաճանեց․․․ Դավաճանեց՝ չհավատալով։ Դավաճանեց․․․ Հա, աստվածներն էլ են դավաճանում, էն էլ ո՜նց․․․

Որովհետև ոչինչ չարժի հավատալը մի աստծու, որը ՔԵԶ չի հավատում։ Անպտուղ բան է։


***
Հա, հարուստ եմ։ Շա՜տ հարուստ եմ։
Ու հպարտ եմ դրանով, ով ինչ ուզում է՝ մտածի։

Նրանով, ինչ զգում եմ, նրանով, ինչ երբևէ զգացել եմ - հարուստ եմ։

*
Արսս, երջանիկ եղիր, ես քեզ միշտ եմ սիրելու։

***
Իսկ Դու․․․ Դու գիտես՝ ինչ է պետք անել։ Դու ինչ էլ անես, ճիշտ է լինելու։ Արա, ստեղծագործիր․․․
Ես քեզ կպահեմ իմ մեջ՝ ոնց որ ես եմ ուզում, ոնց որ դու ես ուզում մնալ, ոնց դու ինձ դուր ես գալիս։
Դեռ պաշտում եմ քեզ։

***
Եթե հանկարծ ինձ ցերեկով կարոտես, պարզապես անջատիր սենյակի լույսը, ես կողքիդ եմ․․․


*******
Soul-ս էլ չկա։ Մնացել ա մենակ Cactus-ը։
Վերջ։
Գնում եմ․․․ Անապատ եմ գնում․․․ ծաղկելու :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2009), Chuk (22.10.2009), Enigmatic (25.11.2009), impression (10.01.2010), Kuk (26.11.2009), Lílium (12.11.2013), murmushka (22.10.2009), My World My Space (14.01.2010), Nadine (18.11.2009), nune' (02.11.2009), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Smokie (08.11.2011), Դատարկություն (22.10.2009), Եկվոր (29.10.2009), Երկնային (22.10.2009), Երվանդ (23.10.2009), Ինչուիկ (03.12.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), Հայկօ (22.10.2009), Մ Մ (26.04.2014), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նարե (22.10.2009), Նիկեա (28.01.2016), Վոլտերա (10.09.2013), Ֆոտոն (22.10.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ մոտ մայրամուտներն էլ են խաղաղ։
 :Wink:

----------

impression (10.01.2010), nune' (02.11.2009), Philosopher (22.10.2009), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Smokie (13.11.2012), Ծով (17.11.2009), Մարկուս (14.05.2013), Մինա (25.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսoր, ոնց որ մի քանի օր առաջ, բացեցի Բախի «Փրկչի առձեռն տեղեկատուն»: Նույն արդյունքով.

Даже если вы встретили
друг друга по законам
божественного притяжения,
вам придется всерез
поработать над весьма
непростыми задачами.

----------

Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Մարկուս (14.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վերջին օրերին մի տեսակ լուռ էր ներսս… չհաշված էն պահերը, երբ տիեզերքը պայթեցնել էի ուզում:
Մենակ Rolling Stones-ի "Angie"-ն էի հիշում, էն էլ չէի ուզում հիշել… (Էդ տնաշենի Rolling Stones-ն էլ ալարել ա երևի հայերեն պուճուր արտահայտություն սովորի, «Ան ջան»-ը Angie-ով ա փոխարինել):

Էսօր հանկարծ հասկացա՝ ինչ եմ ուզում լսել… Antimatter… 100%…

*Leaving Eden*
_Antimatter_

Put the thorn in my side, the coins on my eyes
I'm not awake, I'm leaving Eden
And all her frozen charms lie cold in my arms
Panic went away and left me reeling
It's warm outside but the weather fails to hide
the stinging loss inside
For in the back of my mind I always thought I'd find my way to paradise
On I'd walk to paradise ...

But grace and lies locked the door from the other side
And now there's not much else there
Grace and lies
In all how long can you hide, how long?
The cost of innocence is the loss of innocence
Some may pass away, but some die screaming
When it came to my time, oh it took me by surprise
Was it my mistake, or am I born for giving in?

----------

impression (10.01.2010), nune' (02.11.2009), Մարկուս (14.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*Fighting For A Lost Cause*
_Antimatter_

And there it is, as pure as snow
I couldn't see it for my head was too low
And prying eyes, they stoop too low
Poisoning my soul, as sanity waits in the gallows
Defeated I, fighting for a lost cause
Depleted I, dying for the wrong cause
These are the hours on the range
The more you show them
The more they choose to take away
Some things never change in the wings
And as it's your war,
There'll be no escape at all

----------

nune' (02.11.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօրս (կամ էրեկս, ոնց կուզես՝ համարի, Զավր ջան) կարևոր էր ինձ համար…

***
Բաներ կան, Դնև, որ չեմ կարող քեզ ասել. հիմա դու առաջվանը չես, մի օր ես քեզ վառեցի… հիշո՞ւմ ես… Ազատության հրապարակում… Կներես, որ քեզ այդքան սխալ ու ճիշտ ու ԾԱՆՐ բաներ էի տալիս պահպանության…
Հիմա դու վիրտուալ ես, ու ոչ միայն ես եմ քեզ կարդում: Դրա համար էլ չեմ կարող…

***
Շատ բան զգացի… Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ էր ամեն ինչ, ես գոհ եմ ինձնից:

*
Իդան… Իդան շատ բան էր զգում, շատ… Ինձ էդպես թվաց… Շնորհակալ եմ, Իդ, թեկուզ քո չարտահայտած մտքերի, քո չարտաբերած բառերի, քո… քո գոյության ու ներկայության համար…

*
Վահագն էլ ա շատ լավը… Արտաքուստ ամեն ինչ կանի, որ լավ լինես, բայց հո գիտես՝ ամեն ինչ զգում ա… Վա, դու էլ էիր ինձ համար էսօր շատ կարևոր… Գուցե նրա համար, որ կարոտել էի, գուցե մի ուրիշ բանի… Պատճառը կարևոր չի: Դու կայիր, դու էնտեղ էիր, ուրեմն լավ էր… Շնորհակալ եմ…

*
Բգոն էլ ինձ շատ բանով լցրեց էսօր… Ուզում էի վեր կենալ ու ճակատի էն հարմար՝ ձախակողմյան հատվածը հավեսով պաչել… Կարևոր էր ինձ համար… Կարևոր էր զգալ, որ Բգոն ապրում ա, որ ուզում ա երջանիկ լինել… Էդ ուղղակի ճառագում էր իրանից:

*
Մարկիզին տեսնելուց շատ ուրախացա: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու: Երկրորդ անգամ էի տեսնում: Անունն էլ էի մոռացել, էդ պահին նաև՝ մականունը, բայց ուրախ էի տեսնել: Մի տեսակ կարևոր էր…

*
Լավ էր, ու բոլորն էլ լավն էին, ու կարոտել էի… Ջերմ էր… Ակումբի նման…

*
Մի պահ գլուխս հենել էի աթոռի թիկնակին ու աչքերս փակել: Ինչ-որ մեկի, ինչ-որ հարազատի շունչ զգացի ու դեմքի մազերի հպումը՝ դեմքիս: Բացեցի աչքերս… Երոն էր… Շնորհակալ եմ, Եր… Հենց թեկուզ մենակ էդ պահի համար… Ես զգացի…

*
Լիլս, Գալաթեաս… Վերջին ամիսներին, երբ գոնե ամիսը մի քանի անգամ ակումբ էի մտնում` հյուրի կարգավիճակով, հենց Լիլն էր ինձ գրավում, կանչում, նրա գրածները: Լիլը ինձ համար արդեն վաղուց ա շատ կարևոր… Իսկ էսօր կարոտած էի շատ - չգիտեմ՝ էդքան զգաց, թե չէ, դե բայց: Էդ չի կարևորը, չէ՞, Զավր ջան: Դու հո լավ գիտես:

*
Երկու մարդ էին պակասում - ներկապնակումս չունեի Կիտուլին ու Հայկօյին: Կուզեի՝ լինեին:

***
Կարևոր օր էր… Ինքս ինձ, ու ոչ միայն, ապացուցելու, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է, որ ուժեղ եմ…
Ոնց որ թե ստացվեց:

*
Կարևոր էր _մեր_ խոսակցությունը, կարևոր էր _քո_ կողքին լինելը, կարևոր էր շատ բան զգալն ու վերլուծելը… Կարևոր էր տաքսիստին ասածս «բարի գիշերն» ու այն, որ ծնողներս արդեն քնել էին… Վիրավորանքի արտահայտումները կտեղափոխվեն առավոտ, այսինքն՝ քունս բոլոր հնարավորություններն ունի հանգիստ լինելու:

*
Կարևոր էր, որ էլի քեզ «Բարի Գիշեր» ասեցի… Մի տեսակ շատ էին դատարկվել օրերս առանց քո «Բարի լույս» ու «Բարի գիշերի»…

***
Ուրախ եմ, որ քո նման ընկեր ունեմ… Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ…

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2009), Chuk (24.10.2009), Kita (24.10.2009), nune' (02.11.2009), Philosopher (24.10.2009), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Դատարկություն (23.01.2011), Եկվոր (29.10.2009), Երկնային (24.10.2009), Երվանդ (08.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), Մարկիզ (24.10.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Ուլուանա (24.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (24.10.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չալդրանյանի «Քրմուհին» ֆիլմից, չգիտեմ՝ ինչու, միայն մի փոքրիկ հատված է մնացել մեջս ու անընդհատ, այսօր՝ առավել ևս, պտտվում է մեջս.



> -Քո ծառը չորանում է, հա՛յր… Ի՞նչ անեմ… Ջրում եմ…

----------

cold skin (27.10.2009), nune' (02.11.2009), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Ծով (17.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ճաշարանում հանկարծ գիտակցեցի. այն, որ հիշում եմ, որ Աննան միշտ թթվի ծաղկակաղամբն էր ջոկջկում, իսկ Խաչիկը սիրում էր ծիծակները, *սեր է*:

----------

cold skin (29.10.2009), impression (10.01.2010), Ամմէ (02.11.2012), Ծով (17.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ցավում ա…




> Don’t bless me, God! Your blessing will destroy my castles and diminish my towers.
> And still the ruins will remain.
> And then we both will regret about our deeds.


Ախր ասում էի, չէ՞, ասում էի…

Ու ընդհանրապես, նախկին գրածներս կարդալով՝ վերջերս ավելի ու ավելի հաճախ եմ մտածում, որ անհայտ մարգարե եմ…

***
Մի օրում ամեն ինչ շուռ եկավ… _Սեր_ը դառավ _սովորություն_,  :Love: -ը կտրուկ վերափոխվեց  :Smile: -ի… Կյանքս՝ երկարատև հոգեվարքի…

***
…
Էդ ի՞նչ էր…
Ո՞ւմ ենք խաբում…
Ցավում ա…

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2009), Ingrid (16.11.2013), Եկվոր (29.10.2009), Երվանդ (17.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չէ, ջնջում եմ…

Էս մի էջդ պատռում եմ, Զավր ջան:

*
Կներես… Ամեն  ինչ լավ է: Տես, ժպտում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Empty`Tears (08.11.2009), Enigmatic (25.11.2009), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Մարկուս (14.05.2013), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Դատարկվել եմ… Չկամ…

Մեկը լիներ, WALL-E-ի նման… Մեկը լիներ՝ նկատեր էդ ծիլը, խնամեր… Մեկը…

Բայց պետք ա՞, որ…

Էլ բան չեմ ուզում… Էլ*ի* բան չեմ ուզում… Չնայած հիմա ուրիշ ա, հիմա էդքան տխուր չի, ինչքան՝ դատարկ…

***
Ասում են՝ «Ինչ ինձ չի սպանում, ավելի ուժեղ է դարձնում»: - Սուտ ա: Էդ էն մարդիկ են հորինել, ովքեր անցել են դրա միջով… Էդպես պնդանում ես, կարծրանում, քարանում… Ու եթե բարեհաջող ստացվել է, սկսում ես շուրջդ բուսնող տատասկներն էլ բուսականություն համարել ու շնչելուն ապրել անվանել… Եթե քարն ուժեղ է, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ ուժեղ, կամ էլ դեռ ուժեղանում եմ՝ «թուլությանս» կամաց-կամաց շնչահեղձ անելով…

Մնաս բարով, իմ «թուլություն»… Ես սիրում էի քեզ…

----------

Chilly (02.11.2009), Empty`Tears (08.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), մարիօ (24.12.2014), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ստացվում է, որ օրագրումս պարբերաբար Antimatter եմ «գովազդում», բայց…

*The Art Of Soft Landing*
_Antimatter_

I'm building a cage to chew things over,
Far from where the rats can chew my brain.
Losing the game and the deck's uneven,
the building blocks of ruin...

I'm going insane with my eyes wide open,
The stage has set the tone.
Chewing the pain and it wont stop breeding,
It moves from square to square...

I've pushed my field, now it comes to this,
I've touched my dreams, but still I bleed...

----------

Philosopher (02.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էխ, Կուստուրիցա :Smile: …
Կուզեի՝ ընկերս լիներ, Դնև, հիմա խմեինք իրար հետ :Drinks: … մինչև ամբողջությամբ անջատվելը :Smile: …

«Կյանքը հրաշք է»… Ուհու :Smile:  … Բա հրաշք չի՝ ի՞նչ ա :Wink: …

***
Կյանքը հրաշք ա դառնում զգալով: Երբ ուղղակի զգում ես, շուրջդ կամ հետդ կատարվածը չես վախենում անցկացնել սրտիդ ֆիլտրով՝ զտելով ու պահելով միայն ամենալավը: Կյանքն ապրելու ու գնահատելու՝ մինչև հիմա հասկացածս լավագույն տարբերակն էդ ա: Կյանքի հետ համագործակցել ա պետք: Կյանքից հաճույք ստանալ ա պետք: Կյանքն ապրել ա պետք: Սիրել ա պետք:

Կուստուրիցաներ են պետք:


*******
Քեզ կարոտում եմ:
Կարոտում եմ հոտդ, կարոտում եմ ժպիտդ, ձեռքերդ… Ուզում եմ քիթս մխրճել վզիդ մեջ ու շնչել քեզ…
Կարոտում եմ հայացքդ, երբ ինքնամոռաց ասում էիր, որ կգժվես, եթե…  :Smile: չեմ ասի :Smile: … էդ թող մենակ ինձ մնա :Smile: …
Կարոտում եմ այն, ինչ մի ժամանակ այնքան իրական էր…

Հիշո՞ւմ ես դեկտեմբերյան այն օրը, երբ կյանքումս առաջին անգամ երջանկությունից արտասվեցի… Ես հիշում եմ: Ամսաթիվն էլ եմ հիշում: Ամեն ինչ հիշում եմ…

Հիշում եմ մեր գարնան այն օրը, երբ անձրև էր գալիս, իսկ մենք թրջվում էինք դրա տակ… Ի՜նչ խաղաղ օր էր, չէ՞…

Հիշում եմ՝ ոնց էր քիչ մնում, որ գլորվեինք ձորը, որովհետև տարված էինք "Don't Cry" երգելով…

Իսկ որ պատահաբար հայտնվեցինք Էստոնիայի տարածքո՞ւմ… Հիշում ե՞ս… Էստոնիա էր, ինչ էր… - Կարևոր չի: - Որ քանդված պատի միջով անցանք, ես էլ ասում էի, որ քեզ էդպիսին եմ ուզում տեսնել, որ դա ա քեզ պակասում :Smile: …

Հիշում ե՞ս էն, որ մութն ընկավ… Գիտեմ, հիշում ես…

Էլի շատ բան ես հիշում, գիտեմ… Ես էլ եմ հիշում… Երբեք չեմ մոռանալու, որոշել եմ :Smile: … Որովհետև էդ ամենն ինձ համար շատ թանկ էր, երևի նույնքան, ինչքան կլիներ յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար, եթե լիներ ընդհանրապես: Իմ կյանքում էլ էլ չի լինի, անհավատալի ա… Դրա համար էլ պիտի պահեմ, ամերիկացու ասած՝ cherish անեմ :Smile: …
Գրքի թաքուն էջերում պահած չորացրած ծաղիկների պես… Անշունչ են, բայց նայելով՝ հիշում ես երբեմնի թարմությունն ու բույրը ու մի տեսակ ջերմանում ես…

***
Այսօր պարզեցի՝ ես Աստված եմ :Smile: : Հա, սովորական Աստված:
Աստված Սեր է: Ըստ իմ տեսության հակառակն էլ է ճիշտ, ու Սերն Աստված է: Իսկ ես էսօր գիտակցեցի, որ ոտքից գլուխ Սեր եմ :Smile: : Այսինքն՝ Աստված:
Ուզում էի էլի խորանալ, Զավրս, բայց չեմ անի, ով գիտի՝ ով ինչ կմտածի ու ով ինչ կհասկանա ասածներիս տակ :Think: :

***
Էհ, Հրաշքս :Love: … Լավ եղի, ջանս: Խոստացիր, որ ամեն ինչ կանես՝ երջանիկ լինելուդ համար:
Ես քեզ շատ բազմաբովանդակ սիրեցի, մի տեսակ խառը… ամեն տեսակի… ու հաջողացրի հասնել նաև էն ամենամաքուր ու իսկականին… Դու հասար դրան :Smile: : Իսկ դա նշանակում ա *ընդմիշտ ու ամեն դեպքում* :Love: …

***
Ես կաճեմ, անպայման կաճեմ :Smile: … Կծաղկեմ, կաշխատեմ հաջողացնել:
Դու էլ աճիր…

Ես քեզ կսպասեմ… հաջորդ կյանքում :Love: …

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.11.2009), Ariadna (24.05.2010), cold skin (09.11.2009), Empty`Tears (08.11.2009), helium (18.11.2009), Ingrid (16.11.2013), murmushka (08.11.2009), Nadine (18.11.2009), Philosopher (08.11.2009), Ամմէ (02.11.2012), Երկնային (08.11.2009), Երվանդ (17.11.2009), Ծով (12.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Սելավի (18.11.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Անուլ :Love: … Պուպուշ աղջիկ… Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու, բայց ուզում եմ քեզ ասել՝ կներես… Կներես, որ էսպես եղավ… Ես չէի ուզում, ազնիվ խոսք… Չէի ուզում… Կներես…
Կարոտել էի քեզ :Smile: :


*******
Դնև, պատկերացնում ե՞ս, պուճուրս ամուսնանում ա :Love: … Իմ պուճուր Նարիտոսն ամուսնանում ա… Մի տեսակ չեմ հավատում, համ էլ ուրախ եմ… Համ էլ «մի քիչ» թախծոտ :Smile: …

*
Նվերս մի տեսակ прощальный էր էս անգամ… Հենց տոպրակի վրայի "Don't forget the moments we shared"-ը ամեն ինչ ասում էր:

Իմ պուճուր հրաշք… Մենակ դու կարող էիր էդքան աշխատել՝ մարդուն յուրահատուկ ու միայն իրեն բնորոշ նվեր պատրաստելու վրա…

4 բաժակների հավաքածուն տեղով հրաշք էր, բայց… անփոխարինելին, աննկարագրելին էն միակն էր, որի վրա Loesje-ից մտքեր էր գրել :Smile: …

Բացեցի ու կարդացի. "Stay a while, the bus is probably late anyway": Ու պատկերասնում ե՞ս, Դնև, առաջին տառը օձի տեսքով էր գրել… ոնց որ ես էի նկարում մի ժամանակ :Love: … Հիացած նայում էի, նույնիսկ հուզվել էի, Դնև… Մատներով շոյում էի էդ օձիկին :Love: …

Հետո Նառաս ասեց. «Շրջի մյուս կողմը նայի, էնտեղ ամենակարևորն ա գրված…»…
Շրջեցի…
"*I want to be there when your dreams come true*"…
Should I tell you how I felt, Dnev?…
Նառաս, պուճուրս… Կներես… Ներիր, որ էլ երազանք չունեմ… Կներես… Դու լավ եղիր, երջանիկ եղիր, ջան… Էդ ա հիմա իմ «երազանքը»… Դու ամենակարևոր մարդկանցից ես իմ կյանքում… Ու շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաս ու որ էդպիսինն ես… Ու որ գիտեմ՝ ուր էլ լինենք, իրարից ինչքան էլ հեռու լինենք, ինչքան էլ երկար ժամանակ իրար հետ խոսած չլինենք, միևնույն է, դու իմ սրտում ես, ես՝ քո: Հիշո՞ւմ ես՝ ասում էիր, որ «ցեխոտ կոշիկներով մտել եմ սիրտդ»… Դու էլ իմ սիրտն ես մտել, մուկս… Վաղուց :Love: …

"The world is more beautiful with you." - Գիտեմ, ջանս :Smile: : Շնորհակալ եմ, որ հիշեցրիր…

***
Էհ, Զավրյուշս, ըսենց, էլի :Smile: 
Էսօր էլ դիմացանք…

*
Ինձ հիմա ուժ են տալիս փոքր բաները, որ կարևորում եմ: Բարևելուց մեկի փոխանցած ժպիտը, շրջապատիս մարդկանց ուրախությունը, փլեյերս, ծաղկամանս( :Love: ) ու միջի ծաղիկները, Արեգի տված պուճուր կեքսը («…միայն չգիտեմ ոչ՝ որդիանց որդի ճանկել էր…»  2 հատ կեքս :LOL: , որոնցից մեկն ինձ բերեց :Blush: )…
Ինքս քչերին եմ հիմա մի լավ բան անում… Բայց զգում եմ, որ 4 կողմից մարդիկ ինձ սիրով են շրջապատել :Smile: … Հուսով եմ՝ չեմ սխալվում ու ինքնախաբեությամբ էլ չեմ զբաղվում:

*
Մնացած բաների մասին չեմ գրում, Զավ, առանց էդ էլ ես մտածում եմ, գոնե քեզ շատ չծանրաբեռնեմ, ընկերս :Love: :

Ի վերջո, ինչ էլ լինի, կա՛մ լավ է լինելու, կա՛մ համարելու ենք լավ: «Ժամանակը ցույց կտա» :Smile: :


Հ.Գ.
_Ձմռանը նույնիսկ արևը պայծառ չի:_

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.11.2009), Chilly (12.11.2009), cold skin (12.11.2009), Empty`Tears (12.11.2009), Enigmatic (25.11.2009), helium (18.11.2009), murmushka (12.11.2009), Nadine (18.11.2009), Smokie (08.11.2011), Երկնային (12.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), Հայկօ (17.11.2009), Մանուլ (25.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011), Ուլուանա (12.11.2009), Սելավի (18.11.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

*Եթե ոգևորված
անմեղ սիրող
ամպերում սավառնող երազողը
հավատում է Տիեզերքին ուրախության,
և լույսի, և կատարյալ գոյության,
և եթե նա սխալվում է ու մեռնում,
ապա տկարամիտ է ոչ թե նա,
այլ Տիեզերքը:*

_Ռիչարդ Բախ_

----------

Chilly (17.11.2009), Chuk (18.11.2009), murmushka (17.11.2009), Nadine (18.11.2009), Ծով (17.11.2009), Հայկօ (17.11.2009), Մանուլ (25.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011), Սելավի (18.11.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիշերվա վեճից ու բացասական տրամադրություններից հետո՝ առավոտյան պայուսակիս վրա 2 հատ կոնֆետ գտա…

Մամ, ախր սիրում եմ քեզ, է… Ուզում եմ գրկել քեզ… Չես պատկերացնի՝ ոնց եմ ուզում… Ուզում եմ՝ զգաս՝ ինչքան շնորհակալ եմ…
Բայց ախր էդ դեպքում դու փորձում ես ինձ մոտենալ ուրիշ կողմից, իմանալ բաներ, որ միայն իմն են, որ ոչ մեկի չեմ ուզում «վստահել»…
Էնքան կուզեի, որ կարողանայինք ընկերներ լինել…
Գիտեմ. հոգուդ խորքում հասկանում ես ինձ, հավատում ես… Ներիր, որ չեմ ուզում լինել քո պատկերացրած լավը, որ սեփական մահով մահանալը գերադասում եմ ուրիշի կյանքով ապրելուց…

Շնորհակալ եմ քո սիրո, քո համբերության, խնամքի համար… Շնորհակալ եմ…

 :Love:  :Cry:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.11.2009), Ariadna (24.05.2010), Chilly (18.11.2009), Chuk (18.11.2009), Enigmatic (25.11.2009), Kuk (26.11.2009), murmushka (18.11.2009), Nadine (18.11.2009), Երկնային (18.11.2009), Երվանդ (18.11.2009), Ծով (18.11.2009), Մանուլ (25.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011), Սելավի (18.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.11.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տեսնես՝ էն… դու գիտես՝ ինչի մասին եմ ասում… ի՞նչ են անելու, Դնև :Think: …

*
Ի՞նչ եք անելու, հը՞ն :Smile: 
Վերացնելու եք, քանի որ իմ հետ ա կապվա՞ծ, թե պահելու եք, որ… էլ չասեմ…
Թե՞ ուղղակի օգտագործելու եք… Եթե էդպես ա, երևի քոնը կլինի… Я так думаю…

Լավ, ինչ էլ անեք… Կարևորը՝ որ հանգիստ խղճով լինի ու առանց ափսոսանքի… Ու առանց իմ հետ կապված հուշերի…

*
Ասում ես՝ стерваություն ե՞մ անում, Զավ :Sad: … Բայց փիս ա ցավում ախր… Քեզ էլ չասեմ, բա էլ ո՞ւմ… Չեմ ուզում ներսումս պայթի, էնտեղ թող մաքուր մնա, ոնց որ կա…

***
Չկարողացա օգնել, որ երջանիկ լինես, գոնե չեմ ուզում խանգարել…
Թող գոնե _փորձեմ_ էդ պատից հեռու քայլել… Փորձեմ… Մեկ ա, չի ստացվելու, գիտեմ… Չեմ կարողանալու շատ հեռանալ…

Բայց… դու գիտես, քո կողքին կլինեմ այն ժամանակ, երբ պետք կլինի:
Պատի այս կողմում կլինեմ, բայց դու պարզապես մոտեցիր պատին, քո կողմից, ու կզգաս իմ ջերմությունը, խոստանում եմ…
Թող լինի այն, ինչ մտադիր ես անել: Ես քո հետ եմ… Ու գիտեմ՝ ամեն ինչ լավ կավարտվի, թեկուզ մի ամբողջ շաբաթ չկարողանամ քեզ տեսնել կամ խոսել հետդ… Լավ կլինի, ու ես էլ շատ ավելին կունենամ ինձ լավ զգալու համար :Smile: … Հաջողություն քեզ, ջանս :Love: …

***
Էսօր մի պահ զգացի, որ էս վիճակս ոնց որ լարախաղացություն լինի… Ու միանգամից էլ էնպիսի զգացողություն ունեցա, կարծես մի տեղից գողացել եմ էդ միտքը: Հետո հիշեցի… Զգացողությունը չէ, գրածս… Ինքս ինձնից էի գողացել փաստորեն :LOL: …


> ....
> *It seems like my soul is walking
> through a thin tightrope.*
> In despair, still I crucify
> remains of my hope.
> ....


 :Cry: 
Չէ, Զավր ջան, հիմա ուրիշ ա, ըսենց չի… Հիմա համ էլ պարանը էդքան thin չի :Think: … Բայց մեկ ա, դիսկոմֆորտ ա ու լարվածություն ա պարտադրում: Մանավանդ որ չգիտես՝ մինչև ուր ա ձգվում: Չի երևում ծայրը…

Էհ, մի խոսքով:
Բանի տեղ մի դիր, Դնև ջան, բա ըսենց օրեր ե՞նք լուսացրել :Wink: :
Դեռ չեմ գրում («բանաստեղծում», էլի :Wink: ), էդ արդեն մի բան նշանակում ա:

Ուղղակի էս մշտապես սեղմվող կոկորդս արդեն… ձանձրացնում ա, ըսենց ասենք :LOL: …
 :Sad: 

***
Լավ կլինի… Ուղղակի մնում ա հավատալ, որ իրանից լավն էլ կա, ու էդ *ինքը* հենց ինձ ա սպասում :Blush: …


Հ.Գ.
Ուղղակի չի ստացվում հավատալ, էլի :Smile:  Բանականությունս թույլ չի տալիս…

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2009), cold skin (26.11.2009), Enigmatic (25.11.2009), Kita (25.11.2009), murmushka (25.11.2009), Rhayader (25.11.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011), Ուլուանա (25.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.11.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հիշում եմ… 6 տարի առաջ էր, հենց այս օրը: Մի նորաբաց Վարդ տեսա փողոցում… Ու հիշում եմ, որ մտածեցի՝ պատահական չէր…
Այդ տարի նույնիսկ իմ ձմեռն էր ծաղկում…

Երազում եմ՝ երբևէ նորից այդպիսի անմեղ, սրտաբուխ ու ոչ մի գիտակցական բանով չպայմանավորված երջանկություն լինի մեջս… Բայց էդ արդեն դրվել ա էն անիրականանալի երազանքի կողքին, որ ուզում էի՝ ձյուն գա, բայց արև լինի ու տաք… Չնայած էդ տարի մի օր նույնիսկ դա եղավ… Թեպետ շատ կարճ ժամանակով:

Իմ 2003-ին ես հասկացա, որ ապրել եմ ուզում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.12.2009), Chuk (02.12.2009), cold skin (02.12.2009), Դատարկություն (01.12.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իմ 2003-ին ես հասկացա, որ ապրել եմ ուզում:


Հաջորդ՝ բավականին երկար փուլում ես սովորում էի մեռնելու արվեստը:
Խոստովանում եմ՝ գեղեցիկ էր… մահու չափ գեղեցիկ ու գրավիչ…

…

…մինչև մի օր ծնվեցի… Այն պահին, երբ բոլորովին դրան չէի սպասում:

Օդը կասկածելիության աստիճանի թարմ էր ու մաքուր:
Արևը շողում էր… Այդ ձևով շողում էր առաջին անգամ:
Ինչ-որ բան էր խլրտում կրծքիս տակ, ու զարմանքով հասկացա, որ զգում եմ:

Գարուն էր…

----------

cold skin (02.12.2009), Kuk (03.12.2009), Երկնային (02.12.2009), Երվանդ (02.12.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Ֆոտոն (02.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչ էի ուտում մի քիչ առաջ, Դնև :Smile:  Չես պատկերացնի…
*"Взрывной Кактус"* :Tongue: 

Ընննե՜նց հավես էր ճտճտում լեզվիս վրա, թռվռում էր, «խփում» ատամներիս :LOL: …

Լավն էր :Love: …

Լրիվ էսօրվա _իմ_ նման. հա՛մ Կակտուս, հա՛մ «պայթուցիկ», հա՛մ սառը… ու համ էլ շա՜տ համով :Nyam:  :Blush: 

Հետաքրքիր բացահայտում էր, ուզեցի կիսվել հետդ, էլի :Smile: 
Անպայման էլի եմ գնելու :Rolleyes:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.12.2009), Enigmatic (03.12.2009), Kita (03.12.2009), Philosopher (03.12.2009), Ungrateful (03.12.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

…Հավաքել եմ սրտիս բեկորները, ի մի բերել, նորից սրտի ձև տվել… Ճիշտ է, որոշ կտորներ սխալ են դասավորվել, մի մասը կորել է, բայց դե չեղածից հո լա՞վ է:
Սոսինձ էլ չունեմ…
Փորձում եմ կամաց շնչել, որ գոնե սա մի քիչ երկար ձգի:

***
Welcome, Euphoria!
Ոնց էր ասում _էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ_ը՞… «Սոված վախտ սոխն էլ ա վաֆլի՞» :Smile: … Ուրեմն հիմա դու իմ երջանկությունն ես… Բարով ես եկել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.12.2009), cold skin (08.12.2009), Kuk (08.12.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013), Ֆոտոն (08.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի տեսակ փափուկ դատարկություն ա: Հաճելի փափուկ չէ, մի տեսակ անկապ, կամ լխկած… բայց թաց չի, խոնավություն գրեթե չկա:
Փաստորեն էս ֆոնի վրա էի տեսնում պատկերները… Ինչ-որ տեղ նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր ա: Հըմ…

Որ գործի չլինեի, երևի գրի կառնեի էն բոլոր պոեմներն ու մտքերը, որ ծնվում էին՝ Աստծուն ուղղված:
Հա, բողոքում էի: Չէի բողոքում, քննադատում էի, այսպես ասենք: Հետաքրքրության խաթեր ինչ անհեթեթ բան ասես, որ չի սարքել: Հա, լավ, էլի անհեթեթ, բայց էս աստիճանի՞… Ինչո՞ւ չէր կարող էնպես անել, որ անհեթեթ լինի էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև որ լավ լինի… ոչ թե լավ լինելուց հետո էլ…

Հա, տիեզերքը սխալ ա սարքած… Ոչ թե որովհետև ես հիմա երջանիկ չեմ… Չէ, ես ըտենցը չեմ… Ուղղակի քչից-շատից, թեկուզ ուրիշների մոտ, որ կա էդ երջանկություն կոչվածը, մեզ խաբում ենք, ասում ենք՝ լավն ա, մենք ենք սխալ: Բայց չէ: Իրականում տիեզերքի մոդելը լավը չի: Ո՞րը կլիներ լավը՝ չգիտեմ: Կարող էր չլինել ընդհանրապես:
Իրականում մարդիկ ապրում են հետաքրքրությունից դրդված: Խոսքս իսկական ապրելու մասին է: Իսկական՝ էս աշխարհի չափանիշներով, որտեղ ոչինչ իսկական չի (ոնց որ թե):

Լավ, Դնև, հետևիս եկել են, գնամ… հետո կգրեմ:


Հ.Գ.
 :Jpit: Չէ, դեռ չեմ գժվել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (10.12.2009), cold skin (10.12.2009), Հայկօ (09.12.2009), Մարկիզ (09.12.2009), Մինա (25.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իրականում մարդիկ ապրում են հետաքրքրությունից դրդված:


Երբ սկսում ես «մի քիչ» շատ բան հասկանալ, հետաքրքրությունը կորում ա: Այնքան, որ նույնիսկ չես էլ ուզում փորձել ավելին հասկանալ, իբր՝ միգուցե դրանից հետո հետաքրքրություն գտնես:

Ստիպված պետք է հետ գնաս, նորից քեզ չհասկացողի տեղ դնես, նորից փորձես հավատալ, որ հետաքրքիր է:

Ի վերջո հասնում ես մի տեղ, որտեղից հետո երկա՜ր, շատ երկար ճանապարհ էիր անցել: Քեզ թվում էր՝ առաջ ես գնացել, գիտելիքներ ունես, ուրիշներին նման չես, շատ ավելին ես հասկանում, քան նրանք: Բայց արի ու տես, որ այն մտքերը, որ ծնվում են գլխումդ այդ ամենի արդյունքում, բառավորվում են այնպես, ինչպես նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող էր խոսել: Միգուցե նրանք այլ բան նկատի ունեն դա ասելով, կամ էլ բնավ որևէ բան նկատի չունեն, այլ պարզապես ինչ-որ շաբլոն մտքեր են ասում, ինչ-որ բան են ասում՝ ինչ-որ բան ասած լինելու համար, բայց միևնույն է, վերջին հաշվով նույն բանն եք ասում:

Հիմա զգում եմ՝ իրոք մարդիկ դերասաններ են, որ կյանք են խաղում: Նողկալի ա… քանի դեռ ինքս չեմ տրվել էդ խաղին:

Թո՜ւ…

Գժվել կարելի ա: Տեսնես՝ ինչի՞ չեմ գժվում…

Կարևոր չի՝ կհասկանան ինձ, թե չէ: Ավելի լավ, եթե չհասկանան: Էդ չհասկացողների համար ավելի լավ:

Ես շատ անգամ եմ կարողացել իմացածս մոռանալ, համարել, որ լավ ա, որ լավ ա լինելու: Ուղղակի ինչքան շատ ա իմացածդ, էնքան դժվար ա մոռանալը, դրա համար էս անգամ մի քիչ երկար կքաշի երևի:

Ու… գիտես, Դնև… էն մի զգացածս, էն եզակի զգացածս… չգիտեմ՝ ոնց մոռանամ… մնացած ամեն ինչն էլ մի ձևով կկարողանայի գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել… Թե ով էր խնդրում զգալ… Քո համար բույսի պես ապրեիր, էլի, աղջիկ ջան… Բայց չէ…
Ես գիտեմ… (իսկ կարող ա էդ է՞լ իմ հորինածն ա…)… գիտեմ, որ ինչ-որ տեղ նա էլ ա տանջվում… Ջանս, դու Աստծուն ավելի մոտ ես, մի հատ հարցրու, էլի… հարցրու՝ ինչի՞ համար… Կամ էլ լավ, էդպես մի ասա, հարցրու՝ ո՞նց ա… էսքանից հետո… Նայիր աչքերի մեջ ու հարցրու:
Լավ…
Դու մի մտածիր, ջան, դու ավելի _ճիշտ_ մարդկանց կգտնես… Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
Հոգիս քեզ հետ ա…


***
Դժվար ա մեռնել ուզենալ ապրելուց հետո: Առաջ հեշտ էր համեմատաբար:
Բայց պարադոքսն էն ա, որ ապրել էլ չեմ ուզում:
Անկապ ա մի խոսքով:

Չեմ գտնում իմ ուզած երաժշտությունը…

Վախենում եմ (_դեռ_ վախենում եմ) վերադառնալ Virgin Black-ին…

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.12.2009), cold skin (12.12.2009), Kuk (11.12.2009), Երվանդ (11.12.2009), Մարկիզ (11.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Շրթներկի հոտ տանել չեմ կարողանում:
Բայց եթե իմ ենթադրությունը ճիշտ էր՝ կուզեի, որ իմ այտերից էլ գար էդ հոտը…

Կարոտում եմ :Smile: …

----------

cold skin (16.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հը՞, Դնև, լավ էր, չէ՞ :Wink: : Ավելի վատ էի սպասում, անկեղծ ասած…

Լավ էր, որ ամբողջ օրը զբաղված էի, թեթև տարա…

Էդ օրը մի բան կոտրվեց իմ մեջ… Մի շատ կարևոր բան…
Հետո պարզվեց, որ ռեգեներացիան չափազանց դանդաղ էր տեղի ունենում. չհասցրեցի…

«Դու կարող ես, հասկանո՞ւմ ես: ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՍ: Էդ իմ գլխավոր համոզմունքն ա:»

 :Smile: …

Վաղը մի ուրիշ «տարեդարձ» ա… Վախենում եմ… Ի՞նչ ա լինելու հետո… Ի՞նչ եմ զգալու…

Ավելի լավ ա էյֆորիայով համեմված դեպրեսիա, քան ապատիա: Քավ լիցի:
Դեպրեսիա եմ ուզում, թեկուզ դեպրեսիա, բայց զգամ, էլի…
Չեմ ուզում պարտվել…
Հա… կարող եմ…
Գիտեմ, որ ասելով շատ անիրական բաներ իրական են դառնում… Ուրեմն ասում եմ՝ *կարող եմ*:
Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
Շնորհակալություն, որ կողքիս ես, Զավրս :Love: :

----------


## CactuSoul

Շնորհավոր մեկամյակդ, Angie…
 :Sad:  :Love: …

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.12.2009), cold skin (17.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երկու տարի…

Հարուստ եմ…
Թեկուզ մենակ էդ օրվա զգացածովս:

Հարուստ եմ, որովհետև կարողանում եմ զգացածս իմը դարձնել, առանց որևէ մեկի միջամտության: Որոշ մարդիկ, այսպես ասեմ, նպաստել են, որ զգամ որոշ բաներ, բայց ես կարող էի որոշ ժամանակ անց, երբ այդ մարդիկ այլևս չկան իմ կյանքում, կամ կան ավելի քիչ, քան զգացածիս գագաթնակետում, կորցնել նաև զգացածիս արժեքը, չգնահատել այն: Բայց գնահատում եմ: Որովհետև իմն է այդ ամբողջ հարստությունը: Ես զգացել եմ… Իսկ այդ մարդիկ, որքան էլ որ էգոիստաբար հնչի կամ, գուցե, վիրավորական (ինչի միտում բնավ չունեմ, քավ լիցի, նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը), ընդամենը օբյեկտներ են, որոնց հանդեպ կամ շնորհիվ զգացել եմ:

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ինձ հարստացրել են: Բոլորին անխտիր:
Յուրաքանչյուրին իր չափով, իրեն հատուկ երանգներով, բայց շնորհակալ եմ: Նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել՝ սիրում եմ :Smile: :
Լավ եղեք: Սա ասում եմ իմ ամբողջ մեծ սրտով:

Հ.Գ.
Հիմա ես այն չեմ, ով կուզեի լինել, բայց դեռ կդառնամ: Բոլորդ, ով ուզում եք դա, ձեզ եմ խոստանում. աճելու եմ :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.12.2009), Amaru (30.12.2009), Chilly (18.12.2009), Chuk (17.12.2009), Philosopher (17.12.2009), Smokie (25.11.2011), Երկնային (17.12.2009), Մարկիզ (18.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հմ :Smile: …
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ հետս էիր, կողքիս էիր :Smile:  Զգացված եմ անչափ :Smile: 
Մենակ հարազատ մարդը կարող էր սեփական հաճույքը էդպես զոհաբերել ընկերոջ համար :Smile: … բլին :Smile: 
Հա, ամեն ինչ լավ անցավ, ու հավատում եմ, որ դեռ լավ կլինի :Smile: 
…
Ցավում եմ… բայց մեկ է, թույլ չեմ տալու ինքս ինձ ընկճվել :Smile:   Ցավում եմ, որ այս անգամ էլ… դե լավ, ամեն ինչ չի, որ պիտի բացահայտ ասեմ :Smile: 

Տատս, Խչոս :Cool: , դու «բաևիկ» կին ես, դու կհաղթես :Smile:  «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ… Լևոնն էր ասում» :Smile:  Դու էիր ասում :Smile: 
Քեզ հետ եմ, ոնց որ երեկ:
Մեկ ա՝ հոգիս հիմա «պարապ» ա, ավելի մեծ մաս կարող եմ քեզնով լցնել:


Հ.Գ.
Ու մեկ ա, էս աշխարհի կոդը բագոտ ա: Մեկ-մեկ կյանքը նույնիսկ ոչ թե assertion failure-ներից, այլ segmentation fault-երից ա թռնում :Think: …

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ կարող ես նորից run անել ծրագիրը, բայց ամեն թռնելուց հետո ավելի ուժեղ սրտի դողով՝ «բա որ էս անգամ էլ թռնի… տեսնես՝ ո՞ր մասից կթռնի… կարող ա՞ ստացվի, որ մինչև վերջ էլ չթռնի, գործս նորմալ ավարտեմ…» ու էլի էս կարգի բաներ :Think: :
Վատ ա, որ կյանքի source code-ը մեզ չի տրվում. գոնե տեղը գալուց պատճառը պարզեինք, փորձեինք ուղղել :Xeloq: …

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Մարդիկ կան, որ սադիստ են :Think: , ընդ որում՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ. բոլոր նրբերանգները գիտեն՝ ոնց անել, որ ավելի ցավոտ ստացվի:
Բան չունեմ ասելու՝ չեմ բացառում, որ դա նրանց մեջ կա ի ծնե, և իրենք դա նույնիսկ չեն գիտակցում :Xeloq: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.12.2009), Chuk (20.12.2009), cold skin (21.12.2009), Դեկադա (28.12.2009), Մանուլ (20.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ չեմ զգում… Էս ես չեմ, ես էսպիսին լինել չեմ ուզում…
Ես նորից ուզում եմ հավատալ մարդկանց, նորից ուզում եմ մարդկանց համար լավագույն ընկեր ու բարեկամ լինել, ուզում եմ զգալ, որ լավն եմ… Իմ ուզած լավը…

Ի՞նչ անեմ…

Կորցրել եմ ճանապարհս…

Հ.Գ.






> I fall back into pain,
> With your empty kiss
> Beneath this rain,
> You're still the one I miss.
> 
> Drown my sorrow,
> In the colors of your aura.
> Embalm me with your innocence,
> It might save my soul.
> ...

----------

cold skin (21.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գրողը տանի…

Մեկ-մեկ մարդ լինելը ի՜նչ անասունություն կարող ա լինի…

----------


## CactuSoul

Մտածում էի՝ իմն էլ ա երկուսը, քոնն էլ… Ի՞նչ եմ անելու իմ մի հատը… Բա դո՞ւ…

Դե լավ… Թող մաման իրան լավ զգա… Չնայած հաստատ շատ ավելի լավ կզգար մի ուրիշ դեպքում:

----------


## CactuSoul

- Անի՞, էս վերջը հիվանդացար, հա՞: Երեկ ասում էիր, թե մրսում ես…- ասում է Լիլիթը:

Հա, Լիլ ջան, հիվանդացել եմ, դրա համար ա քթիցս ծլլում ու ըսենց վառվում եմ… Կոկորդիս խողդող ցավն էլ ա դրանից, բա ուրիշ ինչի՞ց պիտի լինի :Smile: …

----------


## CactuSoul

Հաջորդ կյանքում ուզում եմ առյուծ ծնվել, որ այս կյանքի ապրածս ուզածիս պես դուրս մռնչամ…

----------

Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Yevuk-ինը .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They laugh, because I'm different, I laugh because they're the same!*


Այս գրառումն ինձ հիշեցրեց իմ գրառումներից մեկը: Կարելի է ասել, որ իմ պնդման ապացույցներից է վերոհիշյալ միտքը.




> Քեզ թվում էր՝ առաջ ես գնացել, գիտելիքներ ունես, ուրիշներին նման չես, շատ ավելին ես հասկանում, քան նրանք: Բայց արի ու տես, որ այն մտքերը, որ ծնվում են գլխումդ այդ ամենի արդյունքում, բառավորվում են այնպես, ինչպես նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող էր խոսել: Միգուցե նրանք այլ բան նկատի ունեն դա ասելով, կամ էլ բնավ որևէ բան նկատի չունեն, այլ պարզապես ինչ-որ շաբլոն մտքեր են ասում, ինչ-որ բան են ասում՝ ինչ-որ բան ասած լինելու համար, բայց *միևնույն է, վերջին հաշվով նույն բանն եք ասում:*


Դուք տարբեր եք, դու ավելի լավն ես, բայց վերջին հաշվով բոլորդ էլ նույն բանն եք անում՝ ծիծաղում եք :Smile: . նրանք քեզ վրա, որովհետև տարբերվում ես իրենցից, իսկ դու՝ նրանց, որովհետև նույնն են:
Պարադոքս է ստացվում․ ախր դու էլ ես իրենց նման փաստորեն :Wink: , բայց համ էլ նման չես :Tongue: :

*
Սինուսոիդն ինքնին ենթադրում է շարունակություն, շարժում, զարգացում, սակայն դրա յուրաքանչյուր պարբերություն իրականում կրկնում է նախորդին:
Կյանքը սինուսոիդի է նման :Smile: 

Ասա՝ թե ինչո՞ւ մարդավարի չսովորեցիր :Sad: : Հիմա որ խորանայի, ահագին լուրջ փիլիսոփայություն կստացվեր :Xeloq: :

 :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.12.2009), Դատարկություն (30.12.2009), Մանուլ (31.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թե ասա՝ քեզ ո՞վ էր խնդրում ինձ վերակենդանացնել…
Թե ո՞ւմ էր ընդհանրապես պետք իմ գոյությունը… - Ոչ մեկի… Էն, ինչի համար պետք էր «ոմանց», ինձ գոյության իմաստ չի թվում…
Այ էն, ինչի համար որ փորձում էին ինձ խաբել, թե պետք եմ, այ էդ ա ինձ համար արդարացում, որ էստեղ եմ… Իսկ էդ սուտ էր…
Իսկ ես ամեն անգամից հետո էլի հավատում եմ կյանքին…

Թանկ բաները չի կարելի դարձնել առօրյական, թե չէ մարդիկ մոռանում են դրա արժեքը… Ու էն, որ արածիդ համար քեզ ոչ մի մարդ չի ասում, գոնե բառով՝ «շնորհակալություն», էդ էլ ա դրա արդյունքը…
Երբ մարդը ինչ-որ բան ա երազում, մտածում ա, որ էդ անհասանելի ա կամ նման մի բան, պիտի էդպես էլ թողնես: Որ էդ ուզածի գինը չընկնի:

Չպիտի նվիրվես ուրիշ մարդու, ով ուզում ա լինի… Նույնիսկ ծնողներիդ կամ սիրածդ մարդուն, թեկուզ բոլոր հաշվարկներով քո երկրորդ կեսը լինի… Ու առավել ևս՝ եթե չլինի… Ոչ մեկի…
Ամեն տեղ հավասարություն ա պետք, բալանս: Թե չէ՝ մեկի տված 50 դրամի դիմաց դու կարող ա 3 կիլանոց բանկայով մեղր տաս, ինքն էլ մտածի, թե իրան հասնում էր, դրա համար ես տվել… Ի՞նչ շնորհակալություն, ինքը տեղով քո շնորհակալությունն ա, էլի… Համ էլ՝ ինքը 50 դրամ ա տվել, քիչ ա՞…
Ու դու չես կարող իրան բացատրել, որ քիչ չի ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանի համար, բայց քո տված մեղրի դիմաց չնչին ա… Ու ոչ թե չես կարող, այլ չես ուզում… Ախր դու ես տվել էդքան մեղրը էդքան փողի դիմաց, քեզ ո՞վ էր խնդրել…

Չնվիրվել… Ոչ մեկին… Ոչ մի դեպքում…
Բա էլ ո՞րն ա ապրելու իմաստը…
Էլ ո՞ւր մնացին Սերը, Բարությունը, Մարդկային Ժպիտները, Արևը… Ո՞ւր մնաց Գեղեցկությունը…

Իսկ իմ միակ ընկերը հիմա երաժշտությունն ա… Երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել՝ երաժԵշտությունը…




Էլ չեմ կառչելու ոչ մեկից… Շնորհակալ եմ, որ եղել եք իմ կյանքում, ձեր նվիրած ամեն լավ բան ես կփայփայեմ… Ինչքան էլ որ ցավ եմ զգացել ձեզանից, դա չի կարող իմ աչքերում մթագնել լավը:
Ու ինչքան էլ ինձ սխալ զգամ, մեկ է. սիրում եմ:
Երևի իրականում միակ լավ բանը, որ մնացել է ինձ: Մյուսները լոկ հետևանքներ են:

Հուսով եմ՝ կկարողանամ էդ Սիրո գոնե մի ծիլ պահել, որ հետո էլ ինքս ինձ աճեցնեմ դրանից:

----------

cold skin (08.01.2010), Դատարկություն (14.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

"You're just too good to be true"
Քո նվիրած երգի բառերն են :Wink:  :Blush: 

Հիշեցի ընկերներիցս մեկին… Ասում էր. «Մի օր մի աղջիկ ասեց՝ քո մասին կարելի ա երազել, բայց ոչ` լինել քեզ հետ»…
 ::}: 

Տեսնես՝ ի՞նքը ոնց ա :Smile: … կարոտում եմ :Smile: 
Տեսնես՝ վերջը ամուսնացա՞վ :LOL: 
 :Love: 

Էհ…
Կամ ոնց որ ասում են՝ հեյ գիդի ջահելություն :LOL:  :Blush: …

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.01.2010), Երկնային (05.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…
Մի խանգարի, խնդրում եմ…

Թող, ես մենակ ավելի հեշտ կկանգնեմ… Կտեսնես…

Ու թող, որ էսօր էլ «առաջվա պես» քեզ բարի գիշեր մաղթեմ, լա՞վ… Էլի մտովի կամացուկ համբուրեմ ճակատդ, շոյեմ գլուխդ ու վերմակդ մի թեթև ուղղեմ, այ էս մասը, որ անցքից վրադ քամի չփչի… Չէ, Արևս, մի նեղվի, վերջ… Ուղղակի առանց էդ էլ վատառողջ ես…

Քեզ բարի՜ երազներ եմ մաղթում… Փափուկ ու քաղցր, համո՜վ երազներ…

Բարի գիշեր, ջանս :Love: …

----------

Smokie (25.11.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էլի մի զգացող մարդ եմ գտել: Ու կարևոր չի, որ չեմ ճանաչում, կարևոր է այն, որ էլի մեկը, ինձ համար _նոր_ մեկը զգալ է կարողանում, ուզում է զգալ:
Լավ է. կյանքը, այնուամենայնիվ, հետաքրքիր է, թեկուզ ոչ այնքան, ինչքան [ինձ] պետք է: Բայց դրա փոխարեն այնքան, որ դրա հիման վրա սկսում ես հուսալ, որ կլինի նաև այնքան հետաքրքիր, ինչքան պետք է:

----------


## CactuSoul

Վայ, Լիլ-Լիլ, էս ի՞նչ արեցիր :Smile: . հիմա ամեն անգամ ճաշարանում թթու տեսնելիս քեզ եմ հիշում :Smile: , չնայած որ մեր թթվի կաղամբը «շառագունած» չի, ոնց որ դու ես սիրում :Blush: :

…գիտես :Love:

----------


## CactuSoul

Նույնիսկ այսքան հեռավորությունից… հարազատ ես:

----------


## CactuSoul

Չգիտեմ՝ ով եմ, ուր եմ գնում, ինչի համար: Ու «հետաքրքիր ա» էն, որ չեմ էլ հուզվում դրանից: Հա, միգուցե այն, որ ասում եմ էս մասին, վկայում ա, որ հուզվելու, անհանգստանալու բան ունեմ, բայց էդ ուղղակի պահում եմ հետագայի համար: Հետո կհուզվեմ, կտրվեմ ինձ գտնելու մոլուցքին ու կվերականգնեմ ամեն ինչ, ու ոչ միայն կվերականգնեմ, այլև կաճեցնեմ, կծաղկեցնեմ:
Չգիտեմ՝ ով եմ, ուր եմ գնում, ինչ եմ անում, ինչի համար: Հիմա չեմ ուզում իմանալ: Հիմա փորձում եմ չիմացածս վայելել: Հենց չստացվի, կվերհիշեմ էն ճշմարտությունը, որ ի վերջո ինքն իրեն գտնելը մարդու համար կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ա:

Փորձում եմ ինձ սիրված զգալ… Ստացվում ա, գիտե՞ս… Չգիտեմ՝ էս անբնական վիճակիցս ա, թե ինչ… բայց մեկ-մեկ հաջողացնում եմ մտածել/զգալ, որ ամեն ինչ բնական ա…

Ես էն մարդկանցից չեմ, ում Աստված ա պահպահում: Նրանցից չեմ, ով կարող է երկարաշունչ ու ջերմեռանդ աղոթքներով Աստծո բարեհաճությանն արժանանալ:
Աստված ինձ իշխանություն է տվել՝ լինելու ազատ, իր նման, տնօրինելու սեփական կյանքն ու ճակատագիրը: Դե իրականում ոչ միայն իմ, բայց ես միայն ինձ համար եմ գործածում ինձ ընձեռնված իրավասությունը: Ես դրա իրավունքն էլ ունեմ:
Բայց Աստված երբեք չի բռնի ձեռքս ու ինձ իմ ճանապարհը ցույց տա: Մենք շատ լավ ընկերներ ենք, ու նա հարգում է ինձ: Ոչ պակաս, քան ես՝ իրեն: Ու նա գիտի, որ նման բաները վիրավորական են իրական, աստվածային հարաբերություններում:
Ես իմ ազատությամբ երջանիկ եմ: Նրանով, որ կարող եմ կյանքիս մի փուլում էլ թեկուզ հենց էսպես «բարձիթող» անել հոգիս ու չվախենալ… Ես ազատ եմ… Ու ինձ Աստված չի, որ տվել ա էդ ազատությունը: Ես եմ ընտրել: Աստվածները չեն կարող բռնանալ Աստվածների վրա, դա դեմ է նրանց բնույթին:

Իսկ աշխատասենյակիս պատուհանից ամեն օր վայելում եմ երկինքը… Հատկապես մայրամուտին: Ինչերից են զրկվում մարդիկ՝ հեռուներից ինչ-որ բաներ ցույց տվող արկղին աչքերը գամած…

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.01.2010), cold skin (26.01.2010), Farfalla (26.01.2010), Դատարկություն (26.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…Մի պահ, վերջում, ուզում էի ասել. «Կներես, որ էսքան անկեղծ եմ քեզ հետ»… Բայց չասեցի, որովհետև պետք չէր ասել… Էսպես ավելի լավ է :Smile: :
…
Գիտեմ, որ գրեթե կատակ էիր անում, բայց… եթե մի օր որոշես գրել էն գիրքը… էն, որ ասում էիր… եթե գրես, էս օրվա մասին էլ գրի… Եթե դա պլաններդ խախտի, կարող ես վերնագիրը մի քիչ ձևափոխել. ասենք՝ «7+1 ….»…

Հակասական զգացողություններ են մեջս:
Խիստ հակասական:
…

Սիրում եմ :Love: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.01.2010), Farfalla (29.01.2010), Legolas (29.01.2010), Դեկադա (29.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ...И если жизнь уж очень сложна
> И без тебя я жить так должен,
> То я пройду весь этот путь,
> Пройду как длинную дорогу,
> Пройду всю эту жизнь-мороку,
> И пробегу, и пролечу, и без тебя я улечу,
> Но без тебя я *не хочу*!..


 :Love: …

Խառն եմ…

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.01.2010), Smokie (05.12.2012), Երկնային (29.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Որ ասում եմ՝ ամեն ինչ խաբուսիկ ա ու սուտ, չեք հավատում: Ու ես էլ չեմ հավատում իրականում:
Բայց, փաստորեն, արժե հավատալ :Smile: :
Ու եթե դու մեկին լավ ես վերաբերվում, դա դեռ բնավ չի ենթադրում, որ ինքն էլ քեզ պիտի վերաբերվի էնպես, ինչպես դու՝ իրեն:
Իրականում ամեն ինչ արդար է: Դու ես ընտրել ինքնախաբեությունը կամ որոշել՝ իբր ձեր հարաբերությունները լավ են:
Չգիտեմ:
Դե լավ հիմա, վաղուց էր պետք սկսել մենակ ապրելը… Ոչ ոք ինձ ոչինչ պարտք չի, կարծեմ, չէ՞: Եթե պարտք էլ է, բան չկա, նվիրում եմ իրեն, ետ չեմ ուզում: Միևնույն է, ես այնքան հարուստ եմ, որ հաստատ չեմ սնանկանա:

Զարմանալի ա, որ արդեն չեմ էլ հիասթափվում… Էսքան հանգիստ լինելը վատ նշան ա իրականում:
Բայց դե մի կողմից էլ լավ ա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (31.01.2010), cold skin (01.02.2010), Farfalla (30.01.2010), Kita (31.01.2010), Kuk (31.01.2010), VisTolog (03.12.2010), Դատարկություն (12.02.2010), Մանուլ (31.01.2010), Պանդուխտ (30.01.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հին գրածներս էլի իրենց հիշել են տալիս… Ոնց որ Լիլիթին գրածս sms-ը, հիշում ե՞ս, Զավր.



> I'm just a Caterpillar which wasn't meant to become a Butterfly...


Չնայած չեմ հավատում: Դառնալու եմ :Wink: …


Հ.Գ.
Butterfly-ը չգիտեմ, բայց իմ ուզած Մարդը հաստատ դառնալու եմ :Tongue: :
Թեկուզ մենակ:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընե՜նց տխուր եմ :Smile: :
Տխուր: Ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Իսկական, pure տխրություն ա, ճշգրիտ ռեցեպտով. մի քիչ թախիծ, մի քիչ մռայլություն, մի քիչ ուրախություն՝ երևույթների սերուցքից քաշած, մի քիչ էլ մնացած համեմունքներից, որ անուններ չունեն, ու ամեն ինչը իր ճիշտ չափաբաժնով՝ իրար խառնած :Smile: :

Մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես՝ ինձ հեչ կարոտում ե՞ն… Տեսնես՝ հեչ զգում ե՞ն՝ ես ով եմ… կամ՝ էի…
Դժվար…
Կյանքն ա էդպես. մարդիկ չեն գնահատում տալու երևույթը, այլ միայն տվածը, այն էլ՝ հազվադեպ: Շա՜տ-շատ գնահատեն այն, թե ինչքան բան ես տվել իրենց: Ու վերջ: Ուրիշ մարդկանց տվածդ հաշվի մեջ չի, դեռ նոր տալիքդ հաշվի մեջ չի…
Ամեն ինչ պիտի ապացուցես, ամեն ինչ պիտի համոզես… բա ո՞նց: Հո իրենք Նոստրադամուս չե՞ն, որ իմանան՝ ինչ կա ներսումդ: Կամ էլ թե չէ՝ հետո՞ ինչ, որ կա: Չի երևում, ուրեմն բանի պետք չի:

Տաթևին «երկու օրով» պարտքով տվածս փողը հիշեցի:
Գիտեի, որ չի տալու, առնվազն՝ գիտեի, որ ուշացնելու է: Բայց տվեցի: Ինչո՞ւ… հետաքրքիր հարց է:
Չգիտեմ:
Երևի որ հետո առիթ ունենամ չտալու: Հըմ:

Գլուխս պայթում է ցավից:

Հետ ա եկել էն 2.5 տարի առաջվանը: Երբեմն 3 տարի առաջվան ա նմանվում… Ընե՜նց նման զգացողություններ ու մտքեր են լինում մեկ-մեկ…
Իսկ ես 2 տարի առաջվանն եմ ուզում… Կամ 1 տարի…

Ես ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ վերջապես մի օր դադարեն տրորել սեփական երջանկության ծիլը… Եթե նույնիսկ իրենք չէին տնկել այն, ու դա նման չի իրենց պարտեզում աճած մյուս բույսերին… Ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ ճանաչեն Երջանկությունը… ու խնամեն:

Գրել եմ ուզում:
Ազատ ժամանակ, ազատ տարածություն, մենակություն… ու Մուսա…

***
Մի բան էլ գրե՞մ, Դնև :Smile: :
Ուղղակի, հենց էնպես:
Էն օրը մտքիս եկավ. «Էլի գարուն կգա, կբացվի վարդը», բայց մի _ուրիշ_ վարդ կբացվի :Smile: … Ամեն վարդ մի անգամ ա բացվում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.02.2010), Farfalla (01.02.2010), Kita (02.02.2010), Kuk (01.02.2010), Legolas (07.03.2010), Դատարկություն (12.02.2010), Երկնային (04.02.2010), Մանուլ (01.02.2010), Պանդուխտ (01.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> .... իմ խորին համոզմամբ տիեզերք կոչվածը կատարյալ է, ու դրանում ոչ մի սխալ բան տեղի չի ունենում. ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռված է, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է: Վատը միշտ կոմպենսացվում է լավով: ....


  :Think: 
Լավ, ես եմ ասել, ուրեմն հավատում եմ:

Ես *միշտ* հավատում եմ լավ բաներին :Smile: :

----------

Legolas (07.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Աշոտ Կորգանյան - հարվածայիններ


 Կարոտել եմ :Love: …

Ու էլի մի քանի ընկերներիս եմ կարոտել, շա՜տ եմ կարոտել:
Բայց գիտե՞ս, Դնև, մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ուզո՞ւմ եմ տեսնել իրենց ու հասկանում եմ, որ երևի չէ… Ոչ թե չեմ ուզում, այլ մի տեսակ խուսափում եմ… Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչու: Ասենք՝ կուզեի իմանալ, թե ոնց են, ինչ են _հիմա_ մտածում, ով են դառել… բայց երևի խուսափում եմ այն պատճառով, որ իրենք էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ նույնն են զգում իմ հանդեպ: Մի տեսակ չեմ ուզում կամ էլ չեմ կարող ձևակերպել, թե իմ կյանքում ինչը ոնց է կամ ես ով եմ հիմա:
Բայց մեկ ա. շա՜տ եմ կարոտել:

Իսկ Աննան երկուշաբթի արդեն աշխատանքի կգա… Էնքան չգնացի տեսնելու, մինչև լավացավ: Ու էլի գլխավորապես նույն պատճառով:
Բայց դե գիտեմ, որ ինքն ինձ կհասկանա:

Վերջերս Արթուրի տատիկ-պապիկին եմ շատ հիշում, գիտե՞ս :Smile: … Տեսնես՝ ո՞նց են հիմա… Շա՜տ լավ մարդիկ էին…

***
Հը՞, Դնև, ի՞նչ ես ասում. սովորե՞մ…
Ախր թե անեմ, դա պիտի լինի ավելի շատ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել, նախ ինքս ինձ ու հետո ուրիշներին: Ապացույց, որ ես լավն եմ, որ ես կարող եմ, բան… Բայց ես վստահ չեմ, որ ինձ դրա ապացույցն ա պետք հիմա: Նույնիսկ ավելին. վստահ եմ, որ պետք չի:
Ու դեռ էնքան էլ չեմ ռոբոտացել, որ կարողանամ դրա մեջ գտնելիքս համարել երջանկություն:
Չգիտեմ, Դնևս:
Համ էլ մտածում եմ, որ էսպես թե էնպես դրական բաներ ինձ հաստատ կտա դա:
Բայց հիմա որոշումը պիտի կայացնեմ հետևյալ երկուսի միջև. այն երաշխավորվածը, որ կարող եմ ձեռք բերել ու այն, ինչ կարող եմ բաց թողնել այդ ընթացքում: Երկրորդը երաշխավորված չի, բայց երկրորդից շատ ավելին եմ սպասում… Չգիտեմ:
Բայց դե էդքան էլ շատ չեմ մտածում դրա մասին: Չնայած երևի սխալ եմ անում, հա՞…

***
Ընենց եմ անջատվել էս վերջերս… Ոնց որ հենց էնպես ապրեմ: Չեմ էլ զգում՝ ապրում եմ, թե չէ: Միայն հազվագյուտ պահերի: Ու ո՛չ ուրախ եմ, ո՛չ տխուր… Անկապ:
Օրերիս տարբերությունը հագածովս եմ որոշում: Բա՞:

***
Տեսնես՝ վաղը գործի գալու ե՞մ:

***
 :Smile: 
Սպասում եմ վաղվան: Բայց չեմ ուզում՝ շուտ գա:

----------

Smokie (05.12.2012), Դատարկություն (12.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…
Աշխատանքից չէի շտապում տուն դառնալ: Նույնիսկ հատուկ կանգնեցի շենքի դռան մոտ, հանեցի player-ս, stop արեցի երգը, ձայնը բարձրացրի ու երգը միացրի սկզբից: "Angie"-ն էր… Հետո պայուսակիցս հանեցի հովանոցը, բացեցի, սկսեցի անշտապ քայլել ու հագնել ձեռնոցներս:
Երթուղայինը բավական ուշ եկավ. մի ամբողջ երգ էր անցել սպասելով: Ու այնքան գոհ էի, որ մեր կողքով «սուրում» էին մյուս երթուղայինները… Ուզում էի երկա՜ր գնալ…
«Եվրոպականի» մոտ մեր երթուղային բարձրացավ այն աղջիկը, որ ինձ դուր էր գալիս: Դե, նա, որ «Սուպերսթարին» էր մասնակցում մի ժամանակ: Այնքան ուզեցի՝ իմ կանգառի փոխարեն նրա կանգառում իջնել… Գիտեմ՝ որտեղ է իջնելու: Շենքի տեղն էլ գիտեմ… Ուզեցի… Երևի որովհետև կարոտել էի մարդկանց, ով կուզեի՝ ինձ կարոտած լինեն… Էլի մի ախմախ մղումով աչքերս թացացան… Դե, չկա բարիք, առանց չարիքի. դա էլ կանացիության հետևանքն ա…
…Հետո խաչմերուկում կանգնած մեքենաների վարորդները երևի մտածեցին՝ «տեսնես էս աղջիկն ինչո՞ւ է կանաչ լույսի տակ կանգնել մայթեզրին ու փողոցը չի անցնում»… Իսկ ես հաջորդ կանաչին էի սպասում…

Էլի կմնայի դրսում…

----------

Smokie (05.12.2012), Մ Մ (26.04.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բրա՜վո, Բա՛խտ, բրա՜վո, Ճակատագի՛ր, բրա՜վո, Տեր Աստված :Clapping: …
Շնորհակալ եմ հոգաչափ, դուք ինչպես միշտ ձեր բարձունքում եք :Sad: :
Էլ չեմ գրի, թող էս անգամ էլ ձեր ուզածով լինի… տեսնեմ՝ ուր եք հասնելու :Think: :

Օրվաս համար էլ եմ շնորհակալ, իսկական սիրահարների տոն ստացվեց, "Angie"-ն որ լրիվ հանճարեղ մտահղացում էր (կասկածում եմ, որ էդտեղ ամենաշատն Աստծո մատն էր խառը, ինքն ա սիրում էդ կարգի «կատակներ» անել):

Բլին :Smile: 
Հա, լավ, իմ հետ չունեք, բայց էն աղջի՞կն ինչով դուրներդ չի գալիս, ինչո՞ւ պիտի էս օրով տնային հագուստով տանը նստած լիներ… Սիրտս ճմլվեց… Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ նմանություն ա բուրում էդ պատմությունը… Չնայած՝ հեչ նման չի:

Դե լավ…


***
Թե էսօր քեզ չտեսնեի, դեպրեսիայի մեջ էի ընկնելու, ազնիվ խոսք…

----------


## CactuSoul

> And if you've ever tasted life
> Even just once through constant pain
> Sure you'll bear another night
> To see the light of day again.


 ::}: 

 :Xeloq:

----------


## CactuSoul

Նեղացած եմ, նեղված եմ… Բայց դեմքիս ժպիտ կա :Smile: : Էդ ավելցուկն ա զգացմունքներիս, այն, ինչ չի ծախսվել ինքնասիրությունս բավարարելու վրա:

Չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, որ ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ դիմացինը «հասկանա՝ ինչ ա կորցրել»… Եթե էդ մարդը քեզ համար էդքան կարևոր ա, որ ինչ-որ բան ես ուզում հասկացնել նրան, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ արա, որ հասկանա՝ պետք չի կորցնել… Թե չէ կորցնելուց հետո էլ քեզ ի՞նչ՝ կափսոսա, թե չէ…

Կյանքը կաթիլ-կաթիլ իմաստազրկվում ա…
Դեպրեսիա չեմ ուզում, էն մի անգամն էլ ինձ հերիք էր… Չեմ ուզում…

Սառույցի շերտն էնքան ա հաստացել, որ տակով հոսող գետի ձայնն արդեն բոլորովին չի լսվում…

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.02.2010), Farfalla (16.02.2010), Դատարկություն (17.02.2010), Դեկադա (15.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընենց եմ ուզում՝ ինձ հասկանաս… Հասկանաս՝ ինչ եմ զգում, ինչից ինչ կարող եմ զգալ ու ինչ պատճառով…

Վախենում եմ… որովհետև զգում եմ, որ կամաց-կամաց էդ էլ ա ինձ մեկ դառնում… Չեմ ուզում՝ դառնա:
Մեռնել չեմ ուզում:

----------

VisTolog (03.12.2010), Դատարկություն (17.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ...And all that's before been just and fair
> Shattered in a rain of crystal shards
> Each of them a cry, a dream, a tear...


Սիրեցի, էլի, էս խումբը, հատկապես էս ալբոմով :Love: …

*Estatic Fear, "A Sombre Dance"* :Love: 

Լավն ա շա՜տ: Պարզության մեջ խորություն կա, էնպես, ինչպես զուլալ առվակն ունի խորություն: Գեղեցկության ու հրաշքի խորություն… Համեստ ու չպարտադրող ձգողականություն… Բա մեղեդայնությունը… Մմմմ՜մ :Love: …

Արդեն 2 տարի կլինի, երևի, ինչ բացահայտել եմ ու դեռ էլի երկա՜ր կլսեմ ու չեմ ձանձրանա :Love: …




> As the stars like ludicrous fauns,
> Join the grim reapers dionystic glance
> We step forward together with the pale withered spring
> And join the pipings of their sombre dance

----------

Legolas (23.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…
Ինչ-որ մեկը մատներով սանրում է իր մենության սառը, սև մորթին, ու մենությունն անձայն մռռում է՝ գոհ կատվի նման: Հետո դանդաղ, աստիճանաբար փափկում, լայնանում, ցրվում ու տարրալուծվում շրջապատող խամրած, դալուկ երկնքում… Երեկոյանում է:

Ինչ-որ մեկն էլի զառանցում է մտքում: Ինչ-որ մեկն արդեն մոռացել է, որ մի ժամանակ թևեր ուներ մեջքին:
Ինչ-որ մեկի համար էլի միևնույն են կյանքն ու մահը, ու միևնույն է՝ դրանք իմաստ ունեն, թե ոչ:
Ինչ-որ մեկը անտարբեր պոկռտում է իր երևակայական Արևածաղկի թերթերը…

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.02.2010), Դատարկություն (26.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Դու պատասխանատու ես նրանց համար, ում ընտելացրել ես:»

Չէ, Անտուան ջան, իրենք են իրենց համար պատասխանատու, որ ընտելացել են :Smile: …

----------

Legolas (07.03.2010), VisTolog (03.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երեք տարի…
Ու ինչքա՜ն բան ապրեցի էս երեք տարիներում… Քանի՜-քանի անգամ հոգեվարք ունեցա ու քանի՜ անգամ հառնեցի մեռյալներից… Քանի՜ օր զգացի, որ երջանիկ եմ…
Ուրիշները կերազեին՝ գեթ մեկ օրն ունենալ նրա, ինչ ես եմ ունեցել էս տարիներին՝ յուրաքանչյուր օր, ամեն վայրկյան…
«Նվնվում» եմ, բայց իրականում էս երեք տարում հասցրել եմ ապրել այնպես ու այնքան խիտ, որ կհերիքեր մի ամբողջ կյանքի համար: Շատերի համար նույնիսկ ավելցուկ կտար: Ծիածանի պես գունեղ, սև-սպիտակ կամ գորշ գույներով, ծայրահեղ երջանիկ կամ չափազանց տխուր, մարդ ու աստված, կյանք ու մահ, փոթորիկ ու խաղաղություն… Սիրում եմ ապրելը: Ապրել եմ… Հպա… Չէ, ո՛չ հպարտ. երջանիկ եմ դրանով:

Շնորհակալ եմ…

Հ.Գ.
Ոչինչ, որ չհիշեցիր: Միևնույն է. ես արդեն վաղուց մենակ եմ:

----------

Farfalla (03.03.2010), Legolas (07.03.2010), Դատարկություն (03.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…Չեմ հավատում, որ սա առավելագույնն է, ինչ կարող էինք ունենալ: Հրաժարվում եմ հավատալ, որ դա ամենաարժեքավորն էր, ինչ կարելի էր պահել: Հրաժարվում եմ հավատալ, որ _նա_ քեզ թույլ տվեց նման բան անել, որ չընդդիմացավ: Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ կեղծիք կար: Հրաժարվում եմ հավատալ, որ դու ինձ չես հասկանում, որ դրա համար քեզ առնվազն իմ բառերն են պետք: Դա սխալ է: Ես գիտեմ, որ դու կարող ես, գիտեմ, որ ուզում ես: Ուզում եմ՝ ուզենաս: Հոգեկան վիրահատությունների պատկառելի փորձ ունեմ, հաստատ կկարողանամ մի մասը ամպուտացնել՝ մնացած հատվածն առողջ պահելու նպատակով: Ուղղակի, ամեն դեպքում, ամբողջական հոգին ավելի լավ է: Մերժում եմ հավատքը առ «ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի», եթե այդ լավը չպիտի կարողանա պարունակել կուլմինացիոն երջանկության պահեր: Էսպես թե էնպես լավ կլինի, բայց լավ կա, որ ավելի լավ է չլինի: Չեմ ուզում հոգնել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես: Չեմ ուզում, որ լավ լինելու բնորոշիչը խաղաղությունը լինի: Խաղաղությունը պիտի առաջանա լավ լինելուց, ո՛չ երբեք ընդհակառակը: Չեմ ուզում շատ մտածել, խորանալ, որ չգժվեմ, իսկ չմտածելով դառնում եմ գրեթե ոչինչ, իմ չափանիշներով՝ ոչինչ: Ո՛չ մեկն եմ ուզում, ո՛չ մյուսը: … Հետ եմ վարժվել ապրելուց: Թվում ա՝ եթե հնարավորություն էլ լինի (հըմ), երկար ժամանակ պետք կլինի «վերապատրաստվելու» համար: … Կներես, Դնև…

----------

Smokie (15.03.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Այ անուղղելի՜ :Smile: … Տեսնես՝ վերջը ե՞րբ ես մեծանալու… Շատ չէ, էնքան, որ դադարես ամեն ստից բանի մեջ դրական բան հայտնագործել, իսկ բացասական բաները՝ չնկատելու տալ: Ու հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ դու էդ ամեն ինչը շատ լավ հասկանում ես, է՞ :Xeloq: :
…
Բայց ի՜նչ լավ ա, որ անուղղելի ես… Ես քեզ սիրում եմ էդպիսին, *ես*ս :Love: …

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.03.2010), Smokie (08.11.2011), SSS (22.03.2010), VisTolog (03.12.2010), Դատարկություն (17.03.2010), Մանուլ (11.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…



> *How many flies buzzed round you innocent of your grime, while you cursed the heavens of your railroad and your flower soul?*
> _Allen Ginsberg, "Sunflower Sutra"_


Երբեմն խիստ պատահաբար հայտնագործություններ են լինում, որ նույնիսկ ամենահզոր երևակայությունը չէր կարող պատկերացնել:

----------


## CactuSoul

Եթե կարծում ես, որ նա, ում դու ես կերտել, չի կարող մի օր քեզ կերտել, ուրեմն էդպես _կատարյալ_ էլ մնա, Աստված :Smile: :

----------

SSS (22.03.2010), Դատարկություն (22.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Այնտեղ, ուր ես չկամ…

…թախիծ կա: Մարդկանցից յուրաքանչյուրը մի բան ունի ներսում, շա՜տ խորը, որ չի համարձակվում ասել մյուսներին: Ու բոլորի թաքցրածը նույն բանն է, նույն մտահոգությունը, նույն թախիծը, գուցե միայն տարբեր կերպ արտահայտված:
Նույնը չի ոչինչ, թեև երևի ավելի լավ է, քան դրանից ավելի առաջ:

Արևի շողերը պատուհանից ներս են հոսում: Բավականին ջերմ է ու լուսավոր: Թեթև քամի կա սենյակում: Ժպիտներ կան: Ժպիտների տերերը փորձում են հավատալ, որ դրանց մեջ թախիծ չկա: Թվում է՝ ստացվում է:

Ես չեմ ժպտում: Մի քիչ հետո, գուցե: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ:
Ու կփորձեմ հավատալ, որ ժպիտիս մեջ տխրություն չկա:


***
Հիշելն ինձ հակացուցված է:

----------

Farfalla (26.03.2010), Lem (29.09.2011), matlev (24.04.2010), Smokie (16.04.2012), Դատարկություն (25.03.2010), Երկնային (25.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (25.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու է առանց քեզ ավելի լավ: - Որովհետև քեզ հետ չզգալն ավելի մեծ զգացողություններ է արթնացնում, քան առանց քեզ զգալը:

Թող քնեմ:
Չէ, քեզ չեմ ասում, Դնևիս եմ ասում, չնայած որ քեզ եմ դիմում: Դնևս, հարազատս…
Միակ հարազատս, որ ինձ սիրում ու հասկանում ա, ու էնքան լավ, ինչքան ես եմ ուզում: Երբ չեմ ուզում, չհասկանալու ա տալիս: Երբ նեղված եմ, նույնիսկ երբ նաև սեփական սխալների պատճառով եմ նեղված, երբեք չի հանդիմանի, ուղղակի ցույց կտա, որ կողքիս ա, որ ինձ հասկանում ա, ու իր խոսուն լռությամբ կոգեշնչի էդ սխալներս ուղղակի փորձել ուղղել, ոչ թե դնել ու դրանցով սեփական հոգու գերեզմանափոսը փորել:
Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու ես ինձ համար ամենալավ ընկերը, Դնևս… Որովհետև դու մարդ չես, դու չես կարող հիասթափեցնել, քանի որ չես կարող փշրել իմ պատկերացումները քո մասին…

Մարդկանցից, չգիտեմ՝ ինչու, միշտ ավելին եմ սպասում: Երբ տեսնում եմ որևէ մեկի դրական մի հատկանիշ, միանգամից ուրախանում եմ ու մտածում, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ լավ մարդ է: Իմ պատկերացումներով: Ու հետո սրտի թրթիռով հետևում եմ նրանից եկած հաջորդ «իմպուլսներին» ու… Հուսահատվում եմ մի տեսակ: Տեսնում եմ, որ առաջին տպավորությունս ամենաշատն էր, ինչ նրանք կարող էին տալ: Միանգամից տալիս են, որովհետև ենթագիտակցորեն զգում են, որ դրանով երևի կկարողանան լավ տպավորություն թողնել… Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ շատերը էդպես էլ էդ «կտով» բավարարված ու նույնիսկ հիացած են մնում մինչև վերջ: Բայց ես՝ չէ, ես միշտ ավելին եմ սպասում…
Այ, հիմա էլ մտքովս մարդիկ են անցնում, ում գրեթե սիրում եմ, բայց վախենում եմ սիրել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, վա-խե-նում-եմ… «Բա որ հանկարծ… Մեկ էլ տեսար…»… Վախենում եմ էլի հիասթափվել, վախենում եմ պարզել, որ էդ մարդիկ հենց տեսածս են ու ոչինչ ավելի: Չնայած տեսածս ահագին էլ շատ է:

Լավ, է, ի՜նչ եմ քեզ անկապ բաներով լցնում, ընգերս: Ոնց որ էս աշխարհում մենակ ես եմ ապրում, է՞լի: Շատ մարդիկ են էս ամենը զգում, բայց հո չե՞ն գրում դրա մասին, չէ՞: Կամաց-կամաց պիտի ինքս ձերբազատվեմ այն բաներից, որ ուրիշների մեջ ինձ դուր չի գալիս:

----------

Farfalla (26.03.2010), Smokie (20.03.2013), SSS (26.03.2010), Դատարկություն (28.03.2010), Դեկադա (28.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հասկացա…
Ես միշտ սովոր եմ եղել ուզեցածս ունենալու համար ամեն ինչ անելու ու ի վերջո ունենալու, իսկ հիմա ուզեցածս հստակ ձևակերպմամբ մի բան է, որ հստակ գիտեմ՝ չեմ ունենալու: Ուրեմն պիտի չուզենամ:
Մի հատ խո՜րը շունչ… Այ էսպես: Հիմա նոր ցանկություններ ենք մոգոնում :Smile: …

----------

Farfalla (27.03.2010), Kita (27.03.2010), Smokie (20.03.2013), SSS (27.03.2010), VisTolog (03.12.2010), Մանուլ (26.03.2010), Ուլուանա (26.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Խոսակցությունից հետո դեռ իներցիայով մտածում էի նույն թեմայով, երբ շարունակում էի նայել "The Wall - Berlin 90" համերգը: Ու հասկացա՝ կարևոր չի՝ ինչ տեսակի քարից են աղյուսները, ես տանել չեմ կարողանում տեսնելը, թե ինչպես են իմ շուրջը մարդիկ աղյուսներ դառնում, որովհետև հիմա արդեն ատում եմ այն ապագա պատերը, որ պիտի կառուցվեն նրանցով իմ շուրջը:
Դրանք իմ կամքը կոտրել չեն կարող, բայց, մեկ է, մեծ կամ թեկուզ փոքր դժվարություններ առաջացնելու են:

----------

Դատարկություն (28.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վերևից ամեն ինչ ուրիշ է: Իրերը, մարդիկ ու «մարդիկ» այնքա՜ն փոքր են երևում… Ձայները շա՜տ ցածր են լսվում, նույնիսկ եթե հնարավոր է երթադրել, որ ժխոր է ներքևում: Երբեմն միայն, եթե լսողությունդ լարես, ինչ-որ բառեր կամ մտքերի պատառիկներ կարող ես տարորոշել: Միայն քամին է, որ հանգիստ, կարելի է ասել՝ երջանիկ, մեղմ սուլում է շուրջդ:
Ես սիրում եմ հանգստություն: Վերևում լավ է: Միայն թե… երբեմն մենակությունս թախիծ է առաջ բերում: Հետո հասկանում եմ՝ հնարավոր է՝ մենակ չեմ, պարզապես շատ եմ տարվել ներքևի պատկերներով ու շուրջս բան չեմ նկատում: Ինչո՞ւ է ինձ թվում, որ եթե ներքև չնայեմ, կընկնեմ ցած: Գիտակցում եմ, որ սխալ է թվում: Հողը դեռ ձգում է հայացքս, բայց արդեն այնքան չի ձգում ինձ, ինչքան առաջ, զգում եմ, որ ավելի հեշտ եմ մնում բարձրության վրա: Բարձրացնել հայացքը, կենտրոնանալ շրջապատող իրականության վրա, ընկերանալ քամու հետ, որ շուրջս է. ահա իմ խնդիրները հիմա: Ու պատրաստ լինել, թեկուզ այս «միայնակության» պարագայում, ընդունել այլ մարդկանց, եթե հայտնվեն, կամ եթե ինքս նրանց գտնեմ իմ ճանապարհին:
Գիտեմ. մի մարդու իսկական երջանկությունը տիեզերքում շատ ավելի կարևոր է, քան միլլիոնավորների կենցաղային «ուրախությունը»:
Մի քիչ էլ ջանք, մի քիչ էլ ուժ, ու այս մի մակարդակն էլ անցած կլինեմ:

----------

Farfalla (30.03.2010), Smokie (20.03.2013), Դատարկություն (30.03.2010), Ուլուանա (30.03.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Was there a time when I was feeling?
> The time for shade of hope or fear...
> Sometimes I wonder am I breathing?
> When was it when we were dreaming?..
> 
> When did the sun stop from shining?
> Remember when I felt the rain...
> Sometimes I wonder am I fading?
> When we were hurting?..
> ...



***
Ե՞րբ եմ վերջապես ընդունելու, որ երջանկության համար ստեղծված չլինելը չի նշանակում, թե պիտի ինքս իմ բնույթին այնքան հակառակ գնամ, մինչև դառնամ կատարյալ ապերջանիկ…

----------


## CactuSoul

Բարև: Ո՞նց ես: Ոչինչ, չէ՞, որ «դու»-ով եմ դիմում: Վաղուց էր պետք: Էսպես ավելի անմիջական է, ավելի անկեղծ:
Ուզում եմ խոսել հետդ: Ուզում եմ իմանալ տրամադրությունդ, մտքերդ, երազանքներդ… հիմա…
Տխո՞ւր ես… Չէ՞… Հրաշալի է: Էլի կեղծում ես, էլի ստացվում է: Կներես անկեղծությանս համար: Երբ քեզ տեսա առաջին անգամ, էլի ինչ-որ փոքրիկ, բայց կեղծ բան նկատեցի: Դե, այդքան անկեղծության մեջ այդ կեղծ հատիկը չէր կարող չերևալ: Ես քեզ սիրեցի… Կեղծիք տանել չեմ կարող, բայց զգացի, որ քո փոխարեն ես, գուցե, տասնապատիկ ավելին կունենայի, եսի՞մ… Գնալով կեղծիքը թուլանում էր, կամաց-կամաց ավելի ու ավելի իսկական էր դառնում ամենն, ինչ ունեիր ու ինչ կար: Ու քո երջանկությանն արդեն ինքդ էլ էիր սկսում հավատալ: Հիշո՞ւմ ես: Դե, խանգարող հանգամանքներ միշտ էլ կան, էդ հեչ: Բայց էն իրական, քո երազած երջանկությանը երևի թե առաջին անգամ էիր այդքան մոտ: Ու ես ինձ երջանիկ էի զգում դրա համար… Կներես, եթե դավաճանեցի: Մինչև հիմա էլ չգիտեմ՝ որքանն էր մեղքի իմ բաժինը, բայց որքանն էլ որ ինձ վերագրես, թեկուզ ամբողջի համար, ծունկի եմ գալիս քո առաջ ու ներողությունդ եմ հայցում… Թույլ տուր գրկել ոտքերդ, խնդրում եմ, մի խորշիր արցունքներիցս: Թեկուզ «վիրտուալ», ինձ թվում է՝ սա վերջին անգամը կլինի… Էլ երբեք այսքան մոտ չենք լինի… Եթե կուզես, խոստանում եմ:
Մի վերջին անգամ փակեմ աչքերս, գլուխս դնեմ կրծքիդ, գրկիր ինձ, խնդրում եմ, առաջվա նման… Ես կաղոթեմ քո երջանկության համար… Խոստանում եմ…
Հոգուս մի կտորը քեզ մոտ ա… Թող ընդմիշտ մնա…
Ժպտա :Smile: …

----------

Agni (08.04.2010), Farfalla (09.04.2010), Smokie (20.03.2013), Երկնային (08.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էնքան ծամծմեցի ասելիքս, որ չգիտեմ՝ տակն ինչ ա մնացել: Բայց մեկ ա, պիտի ասեմ:

Մարդն ինքն իրեն իր աչքում բարձրացնելու համար երբեմն կուզենա այնպիսի բաներ, որոնք իրեն վնաս են, այսպես ասած: Սեփական թերությունները հեշտ «հաղթահարելու» համար կարելի է ընդամենը ոչինչ չանել, բացի դրանցից բխող բոլոր հետևանքների «պատասխանատվությունը» «իր վրա վերցնելը»: «Հա, ես թերի եմ, վատն եմ, ստոր եմ, բայց գիտեմ էդ մասին ու պատրաստ եմ ընդունել հասանելիքս»: Անձդ մտովի գլորում ես մի քանի աստիճան ներքև, որ իրական անձդ կարողանա զգալ, որ ավելին է էդ գլորվածից: Որ ստեղծվի դեպի վերև շարժի իլյուզիա:

Հոգու խորքում, իրականում, գիտես, որ ինչքան էլ դա քեզ արդարացի թվա, այս դեպքում դու կգերադասեիր մնալ «չդատված»: Հոգուդ խորքում հույս ունես, թե միայն ցանկությունդ՝ արդյունքները մաշկիդ վրա զգալու, քեզ, պայմանականորեն ասած, _ներել_ու, քո _հոգու մաքրության_ համար բավարար է, ու նա, ով այդ իրավունքն ունի, քեզ չի «պատժի»:

Հասկանում եմ, որ գիշերվա հազարն ա, բայց ինչքան էլ որ զառանցանքի նմանվեն խոսքերս, պիտի ասեմ: Երբ չեմ ասում, մնում-կուտակվում ա մեջս, ստիպված տարրալուծում եմ էությանս մեջ ու կամաց-կամաց դա ինձ դարձնում ա կեղծավոր մարդ, գրեթե *չ*ապրող մարդ:

Ցավը…
Ախր էդ էնքա՜ն անհատական ա… Դու կարող ես փորձել զգալ դիմացինիդ ցավը, բայց դու կզգաս այն, ինչ պատկերացնում ես, թե կզգայիր, եթե նրա փոխարեն լինեիր: Իսկ թե հենց նա ինչ է զգում, չես կարող իմանալ: Դրա համար էլ պետք չի ուզենալ ուրիշի ապրումներից ունենալ, դու չես կարող վստահ լինել, որ կարող ես դա տանել:
Ես չեմ ուզում զգալ էն ցավը, որ ուրիշներն իմ պատճառով զգացել են: Դրա համար թող խիղճս ինձ տանջի, միևնույն է, շատ չի կարող: Ես փորձում եմ ոչ մեկի չցավեցնել:

***
Գնացի քնելու, ուղեղս կախվում ա արդեն:

----------

matlev (24.04.2010), murmushka (18.04.2010), Smokie (20.03.2013), Դատարկություն (18.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Աշոտ, ծնունդդ շնորհավոր :Smile: : Ես քեզ պարբերաբար հիշում եմ, հիշում եմ, որ այսօր քո ծննդյան օրն է, հիշում եմ, որ մի անգամ, չնայած մի, թե երկու օր ուշացումով, բայց քեզ խխունջ նվիրեցի… Երեխա էի, էլի :Smile: … Բայց դե լավ երեխա էի: Քեզ հետ շփումից միշտ խաղաղվում էի, մի տեսակ ուրախությամբ լցվում:
Հիշում ե՞ս որ մի օր քեզ մի հատ թուղթ տվեցի, վրան՝ ֆլոմաստերով անգլերեն բաներ խզբզած: Տուն գնալու ճանապարհին էի գրել՝ ինչ անցել էր մտքովս: Մի օր ասեցիր, թե պահել ես, դեռ մոտդ է: Ուզում եմ հիշել՝ ինչ կար վրան գրված, չեմ կարողանում: Բայց էնքա՜ն հետաքրքիր ա հիմա… Մենակ վերջինն եմ հիշում. "Follow your Muse, no matter where it goes.":
Հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ միասին գնացինք ձեր կոմունալ վճարումները կատարելու ::}: … Հետո ձեր շենքի մոտի խանութից պեչենի առանք… Տատիկիդ եմ հիշում… «Հա, ինքը Անիին նման ա» :Smile: … Լավ տատիկ էր, շատ: … Էդ ժամանակ դեռ նոր էիք Պարսկաստանից եկել, հիշո՞ւմ ես: Նկարներն էինք նայում… Մի հատ էլ նկար կար, որ «քո» վարսավիրանոցի մոտ էիր նկարվել էնտեղ :Jpit: … Է՜, որ խորանամ երևի էնքան մանրուքներ կհիշե՜մ…
Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան էլ ասեմ. երևի չես հիշի, բայց մի անգամ մի հատ տոպրակ էր ձեռքդ ընկել, որը երկու կողմից փակ էր: «Լրիվ սյուր ա», - ասում էիր ու ժպտում էն քո յուրահատուկ ժպիտով :Smile: : … Էդ տոպրակը մինչև հիմա գոյություն ունի իմ դարակներից մեկում, վրան էլ, եթե իմանաս՝ ինչ ես փնտրում ու ուշադիր նայես, դեռ երևում է գրիչով արված «մակագրությունդ». "СЮР":
Հա, ու նվիրածդ դիսկերն էլ սիրով ու ջերմությամբ պահում եմ, հատկապես մեկը, երևի գիտես՝ որը… Շատ թանկ ա ինձ համար:
Է՜խ :Smile: …
Հուսով եմ՝ երջանիկ ես, դու դրան արժանի ես: Ես որ ամբողջ սրտով քեզ մաղթում եմ դա:

Քո ժպիտից մեր մոլորակում պիտի շատ լինի:
 :Love:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.04.2010), Ariadna (24.05.2010), matlev (24.04.2010), Smokie (08.11.2011), Դատարկություն (27.04.2010), Երկնային (24.04.2010), Մանուլ (24.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Դե, դե, քիթդ վեր պահիր: «Մերը», «Իմը»… _Դատարկ բաներ_ի հետևից մի ընկիր, հորքուրի՜կ :Acute:  :Love: :
Էսօր տխրել չկա: Էսօր տոն ա: Էսօր…  :Love: 

Բարի գալո՜ւստ, պուճո՜ւրս :Love: … Ես քեզ սիրում եմ :Love: …


Հ.Գ.
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love: …

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.04.2010), Philosopher (28.04.2010), Smokie (15.03.2013), SSS (27.04.2010), Դատարկություն (27.04.2010), Երկնային (27.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Roshen… Ելակի կոնֆետ… Էն նույնից ա :Love: … Հիշեցի…
Լիլիթ ջան, ինձ գժի տեղ մի դիր, ուղղակի… չեմ կարող չժպտալ :Smile: :
Քանի՞ տարի պահեցի էդ կոնֆետը… Միշտ հետս էր, պայուսակիս մի անկյունում գողտրիկ ծվարած:
2003-ից… Նոյեմբերի 21… Ուրբաթ…
Չի լինում մոռանալ:
Չեմ ուզում մոռանալ: Լավ եմ անում :Smile: :

----------


## CactuSoul

Կներես, Դնև… Մեկ-մեկ լինում ա, որ նույնիսկ դու չես բավարարում, իրական մարդ ա պետք…
Ուրախ եմ քեզ համար… Լուրջ… Էս անգամ *քեզ* համար եմ ուրախ, որ իրական չես…

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.04.2010), Farfalla (29.04.2010), matlev (29.04.2010), SSS (29.04.2010), Դատարկություն (29.04.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի հատիկ chat-ը, 2 հոգու մի 2 ժամ տևած մի խոսակցությունը կարող ա տիեզերքի մասշտաբով ավելի մեծ ողբերգություն պարունակել, քան բազմաթիվ ցեղասպանություններ միասին վերցրած:
Հազվադեպ, բայց կարող ա:

----------

Farfalla (30.04.2010), matlev (30.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իմ «հոգու գողտրիկ լույսը»… Տեսա՞ր, որ չպահպանեց :Smile: : «Հավերժական բարեկամներ», «իրարից անպակաս»… Քանի՞ օր դիմացան «դարավոր պատկերացումներին» չնման երջանկության ու էն մնացած բոլոր բաների մասին մաղթանքները :Smile: …
Վերջերս սկսել եմ մաղթանքներին կասկածամտորեն վերաբերվել: Խիստ կասկածամտորեն: Հենց իմ մաղթանքներն էլ տարբեր մարդկանց. քանի՞սն են իրականացել կամ քանի՞սն են իրականացման ճանապարհին: Գոնե ինձ համար կարևոր, նշանակություն ունեցողներից որ գրեթե ոչ մեկը: Շատ դեպքերում նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը:
Ինչո՞ւ ա ամեն ինչ սենց թարս:
Միք, գոնե դու մի տխրի, էլի, խնդրում եմ… Հիշի Սուրենչոյի մռութիկն ու ժպտա: Իմ համար էդ շատ ա կարևոր: Մինչև հիմա չէի գիտակցում սենց հստակ, բայց հիմա գիտեմ՝ շատ ա կարևոր: Ախր դու շատ բան ունես լավ լինելու համար, մնացածը փորձիր հարթել, կտեսնես, որ կստացվի: Լավ, էսօր տխրի, ոչինչ, չնայած շատ անսովոր ա քեզ էդպիսին տեսնելը, բայց էս մի օրը ոչինչ՝ նմուշի համար, իսկ հետո ուրախ եղի միշտ… Թե չէ՝ ես պատերազմ եմ հայտարարելու Աստծուն:

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.05.2010), My World My Space (06.05.2010), Philosopher (06.05.2010), Դատարկություն (06.05.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լռում ես… Դու, որ գիտես բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, կամ գոնե պատասխան ունես յուրաքանչյուր հարցի, լռում ես հիմա…
Վստահ եմ՝ նրանից չի, որ պատասխան չկա, պարզապես չես ուզում բարձրաձայնել: Հավատա՝ հասկանում եմ:
Ես էլ գիտեմ պատասխանը:
Ես էլ չեմ ուզում բարձրաձայնել:

…մի արա, ախր ոչինչ չես շահելու: Հիշիր ինձ, երբ դեռ կայի, կենդանի էի, երբ ապրում էի… Սա ես չեմ:
Ու դու էլ դու չես: Մի խաբիր: Չեմ հավատալու, որովհետև չեմ ուզում:

Այն, ինչ _էինք_… Այն, ինչ _ենք_… Այն, ինչ _կարող էինք լինել_… Այն, ինչ դառնում ենք… _դառն_ում… Լավ էլ բառ գտա. _դառն_ ա համեմատությունն ու որոշ «մանր-մունր» բաների գիտակցումը:

*
Եթե գիտես՝ որ ճանապարհն ուր է տանում, դժվար է ընտրել մեկը, որի վերջնակետն, ինչքան էլ, որ լավը լինի, այն չի լինելու, ինչին ձգտում է էությունդ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (17.06.2010), Farfalla (24.05.2010), Kita (24.05.2010), My World My Space (24.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.05.2010), Դատարկություն (24.05.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ էսօր շողիկ են նվիրել, Դնև, արևի շող, իսկական :Smile:  :Love: :

 :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.05.2010), Farfalla (24.05.2010), Երկնային (24.05.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի ժամ ա՝ ուզում եմ մի բան գրել… Ասելիք չկա: Միտք չկա: Ոչ մի բան…
Տեսնես՝ իրո՞ք ցուրտ ա, թե՞…
Շարունակություն եմ ուզում, ապրել եմ ուզում… Ո՞նց անեմ…
Ոչ ոք ինձ չի հասկանա: Առավել ևս եթե փորձեմ բացատրել:
Էնտեղ, ինչ-որ մի տեղ, Դնև, շա՜տ խորը… ես դեռ շնչում եմ… հազիվհազ… բայց շնչում եմ… Մեկ-մեկ դա ինձ հույս ա տալիս:
Վախենում եմ՝ ինձ արթնացնեմ, թարմացնեմ… Ես շատ բան եմ ուզում կյանքից, ինչ նա ինձ չի կարող տալ: Գոնե՝ այլևս չի կարող: Ավելի լավ է էսպես, ոչ մի կերպ… Ես սա դժվար թե տանեի:

Անկապացել եմ մի այլ կարգի…
Վախենում եմ մտածել, Դնև…


***
Ուղղակի արդեն սպառել եմ բոլոր երազանքներս:

----------

Farfalla (01.06.2010), murmushka (01.06.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Սյուռեալիստ»… Հմ… Էդ ես չեմ սյուռեալիստ, է՞, էդ դո՜ւք եք խեղել իրականությունը…

Ամեն դեպքում, թույլ տվեք «անուղղելի երազող», «սյուռեալիստ», «երկնքից մեկ-մեկ էլ ներքև իջի» ու էս կարգի մնացած բոլոր՝ ինձ ուղղված խոսքերը համարել կոմպլիմենտ:

Ամեն մարդ ինքն է ընտրում սեփական իրականությունը: Իմ իրականությունը ես չեմ զոհի, որովհետև այն, ինչ առաջարկում եք դրա փոխարեն, ոչ մի առավելություն չունի իմի նկատմամբ: Ու նույնիսկ ունի բազմաթիվ թերություններ:
Երկար եմ ընտրել իրականությունս, որոշ մասեր նույնիսկ կերտել եմ սեփական երևակայությամբ, ջանքով, արնաքամ լինելու չափ ճգնելով, կերտել եմ այն առավելագույն լավով, որ կարող էի պատկերացնել, ու դրան կյանք եմ տվել… Ու չեմ ուզում հրաժարվել _իմ_ իրականությունից: Դեռ աշխատելու եմ այն ավելի ու ավելի լավացնել:

----------

A.r.p.i. (17.06.2010), Tig (17.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.06.2010), Երկնային (17.06.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բարև, Դնևս :Smile:  Եկել եմ: Կարոտել եմ:
Եկել եմ մի քիչ լռեմ հետդ ու գնամ:

Դու կհասկանաս:

----------

Դատարկություն (08.07.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Մանուլ (08.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010), Շինարար (08.07.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բավականին ժամանակ է, որ մտածում էի մի տեղ հավաքել… Իրարից շատ տարբեր են, բայց մի կարևոր ընդհանրություն կա:
Երեքն էլ շատ եմ սիրում, արժի, որ պահես, Դնևս:

*
****
*Antimatter, "The Art Of Soft Landing"*




*****



> Բայց չէ՞ որ անկումն էլ թռիչք է,
> Իսկ ի՞նչ է,
> Թռիչքը քեզ քի՞չ է,
> Սա՞ չէր ողջ կյանքում քո երազածը:
> 
> Ուրեմն ի՞նչ ես
> Ողջ անդնդով մեկ
> Տարածում այս խոլ սարսափի ճիչը:
> 
> ...



*****



 :Love: …

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2010), Katka (09.07.2010), Արևածագ (10.07.2010), Երկնային (09.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում եմ՝ որ ինչ-որ մեկը վերցներ ու իմ ապրած օրերը մի գրքում, կամ ֆիլմում նկարագրեր, տեսնեի՝ մտածելու էի. « դե լավ, էլի… Հետո՞ ինչ, որ վառ երևակայություն ունես, ախր պարզ երևում ա, որ ամեն ինչ սարքած ա… Իրականում էդքան զուգադիպություններ չեն կարող լինել…»:
Սա ի՞նչ ա նշանակում: Ուրեմն Աստված շատ վառ երևակայություն ունի: Հըմ: Ով էլ կասկածեր:
Ամեն ինչ էնքան անիմաստ ա դարձել: Բայց մի տեսակ տարօրինակ անիմաստ, էլի, ոչ թե բառի բուն իմաստով: Ավելի շուտ՝ չեմ զգում շատ բաներ: Շատ բաներ ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս զգալ:
Էսօր հո չգիտեի՞՝ ինչի եմ «ականատես լինելու»: Բայց մի տեսակ տխուր էի:
Առաջ, հիշում ե՞ս, Դնև, որ կանխազգում էի, մի անհավանական, ֆանտաստիկ բան էր մտքիս ծայրով անցնում, սկսում էի ինքս ինձ վրա ծիծաղել, ասում էի՝ ոնց կարող ա դա պատահել, այ գիժ… ու համ էլ անհանգստանում էի, ու մեկ էլ հանկարծ պարզվում էր, որ հենց տենց ա, որ կա… Էս անգամ չզգացի:
Դե իրականում հավես էլ չունեմ մտածելու: - Ինչու, ինչի համար… Հետո ինչ կլինի… - Սխալ կլինի ասել, թե չի հետաքրքրում: Բայց դե նման մի բան, է՞լի:
Մեկը, ով ինձ չնկատեց, իսկ ավելի հավանական է՝ չնկատելու տվեց, փորձում էր երջանիկ ժպտալ: Մի քիչ ավելի լավ էր ստացվում, քան առաջ, բայց մեկ է, ինձ նման հարցերում չես խաբի:
Հետո ուրիշ մեկը, ով ինձ չնկատեց, կամ քիչ հավանական է՝ չնկատելու տվեց, կարծես թե մտահոգ էր ու գուցե հենց առաջինի «հետքերով» էր քայլում:
Մդա:
Հետո քիչ էր մնում՝ ես Կատյային չնկատեի, բայց ինքն էնքան հավեսով ժպտաց ու ասեց «պրիվետ», որ մի ակնթարթում ես էլ պայծառացա… Սիրում եմ Կատյային: Չեմ էլ ճանաչում, որ լավ հաշվենք, բայց սիրում եմ: Ոնց որ թե փոխադարձ ա, հը՞, Դնև: (Տեսնես՝ էդ ո՞ւմ երեխուն էին ման տալիս: Կարող ա՞ էդ տղու հետ ա ամուսնացել, երեխեն էլ իրենն էր… Ո՞վ իմանա: ) Հիշում եմ, որ մի ժամանակ ամեն օր Արտակի համար մի որոշակի ժամի թեյ էր բերում: Խնամում էր… Մտածում էի՝ «Տեսնես՝ էս աղջիկն ինչ ա գտել էդ տղու մեջ: Ախր շա՜տ տարբեր են, է՞…»: Իսկ Արտակը, հիշում եմ, նույնիսկ ժպիտները առանձնապես չէր շռայլում: Ես էդպես եմ հիշում, չգիտեմ: Մտածում էի՝ Արտակը պիտի երջանկությունից երկինք հասնի, որ էդպիսի ընկերուհի, կարելի ա ասել՝ հարսնացու ունի, պիտի նրա համար ամեն ինչ անի, պիտի ամեն կերպ բարձրանա, ավելի լավը դառնա, որ գոնե փորձի արժանի լինել Կատյային… Դե լավ, անցած լինի:
Հա, ինչ էի ասում… Մարդիկ կան, որ ապրում են բաժանումից բաժանում: Էդ իրենց պետք ա, առանց դրա չի լինի:
Մարդկանց շատ մեծ մասն ա էդպիսին: Նրանց համար սովորական են [դարձել] մի կնոջից/ամուսնուց/ընկերոջից/ընկերուհուց բաժանվելն ու մեկ ուրիշին գտնելը, ու համարելը, որ էդ մեկ ուրիշը «վերջն ա», կամ էլ էդ «մեկ ուրիշը» թող համարի, որ իրենք «վերջն են» (դժվար ա հավատալ, բայց տարբերություն չկա), հետո էդ «մեկ ուրիշ»-ից էլ բաժանվել մեկ այլ ուրիշի հետ միանալու համար՝ հեռու կամ մոտ ապագայում բաժանվելու ակնկալիքով: Կարևորը բաժանումն ա: Որ կյանքը հետաքրքիր լինի, բազմազան լինի… - Բա ո՞նց: Մի մարդը հո էնքան չկա՞, որ քո բոլոր տեսակի պահանջներին բավարարի: Ո՞նց ա կարելի մի ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում չհոգնել նույն մարդուց: Անհնար ա: Միանշանա՛կ:
Ամեն տեղ էդ ա: Հայտնի ու անհայտ մարդիկ, բարեկամներ, ընկերներ, հարևաններ, հարազատներ, ծանոթներ… Ամեն տեղ:
«Մեղր»-ը հիշեցի… Տեսնես՝ Աշոտիկս ո՞նց ա: Էդ երեխուն՝ գլխավոր հերոսին, ամբողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում պարբերաբար նմանեցնում էի իրեն… Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու:
Անկապ եմ, Դնև: Նույնիսկ էն «պատահական հանդիպումը» վրաս առանձնապես չի ազդել: Չեմ զգում, երևի՝ չեմ ուզում զգալ:
Հոգնել եմ էս աշխարհից: Ուզում եմ էն աշխարհը, որը ենթադրվում էր էն գլխից: Ինչի՞ց սկսվեց սխալը… Ինչո՞ւ ամեն ինչ դուրս եկավ հունից ու դառավ ընենց, ոնց հիմա կա:
Իմ ու իմ Աստծո երազած աշխարհն եմ ուզում… Էնտեղ ամեն ինչ վերև ա ձգտում:
Էստեղ ամեն ինչ հարթ ա, կամ գրեթե հարթ: Ու ամեն վայրկյան պառակտում, ամեն վայրկյան ջլատում:
Հոգնել եմ:
Ու թե էլի ուժ ունեմ՝ ոչ նրա համար, որ փորձեմ ինձ լավ զգալ ջլատվող աշխարհում: Ես դա պահում եմ վերև ուղղելու համար: Եթե հարմար առիթ չլինի, ուրեմն թող դրանք ոչ մի բանի չծառայեն: Ուրեմն էդպես էր պետք:
…
Հասկացա… Էսօր ես ինձ իսկապես մենակ զգացի: Միայնակ չէ, մենակ: Էն որ մենակ ես, ու դրանից չես վախենում: Ու ամեն ինչ քեզ համար մեկ ա: Ու դու ազատ ես անելու էն հիմարությունը, որ խելքիդ կփչի:
Լավ ա, որ իմ գլխին մեծ հիմարություններ չեն փչում: Մենակ պուճուրները:
Չբռնե՞մ ու մենականամ…

Հ.Գ.
Էսօր Անուշին էլ եմ տեսել: Տեսնես՝ էն օրվա տղայի հետ է՞ր, թե՞… Ի միջի այլոց, դուրս չեկավ:
Հա, մեկին էլ եմ տեսել… Չէի սպասում իրեն էդպիսին տեսնել: Իսկական ջենտլմեն էր դառել. կոկիկ սանրված մազերով, սպիտակ վերնաշապիկով, սև, մեծ հովանոցը ձեռքին… Այ նա դուրս եկավ, թեպետ տեսել եմ միայն մի ակնթարթ: Ինքն ինձ չնկատեց, կամ էլ չնկատելու տվեց:
Ըտենց բաներ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.07.2010), My World My Space (18.07.2010), Դատարկություն (18.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (18.07.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էնքան սովորական սկսվեց ամեն ինչ: Զրուցում էինք, է՞լի… Ու ավարտվեց սովորական _դարձած_: Ավարտվեց միգուցե վերջին անգամ:
Վերջին անգամվա համար մի քիչ հանգիստ ա սիրտս: Ու երևի հենց դրանից ա, որ մտածում եմ, որ վերջինն էր:

Դժվար ա, երբ կյանքում ունես մարդիկ, ովքեր քեզ համար շատ են կարևոր:
Որ մեկի նոր կուլոնը կամ մեկ ուրիշի չսափրվելու որոշումը կարող են վրադ չափազանց թանկ նստել:
Կամ այն, որ մեկը քեզ պատահաբար հանդիպելիս «Բարև, Անի ջան: Ո՞նց ես:»-ով է բավարարվում…
Կամ էլ ես եմ թույլ, որ դժվար եմ տանում… Պիտի քարանալ, է՞լի, պիտի պնդանալ: Կարևոր չի, որ քիչ բան կսկսես զգալ: Կարևորը՝ վատ բաներն էլ քիչ կզգաս:
Թե ինչի՞ չեմ ուզում էդ տարբերակը, մարդ չի հասկանում:

***
«Ոսկե ծիրանն» էլ անցավ:
Էն անասնագույն ֆիլմից առաջ (դե հո չգիտեի՞՝ ինչ ա լինելու) մտածեցի, որ սովածանալուս ժամանակը մոտենում ա, ու ֆիլմից հետո մինչև հաջորդը չեմ հասցնելու ուտել ու որոշեցի մի բան առնել: Տատանվում էի՝ առնել-չառնել, վերջը ինքս ինձ կատակով (դու լավ գիտես, որ ես ինքս իմ հետ կատակում եմ մեկ-մեկ) ասեցի՝ առ, մեկ ա քեզ ոչ ոք տնից հոթ-դոգ չի բերելու :Smile: :
Բայց արձակուրդիս որոշումը ճիշտ էր: Լավ էր:

Էս էլ պահի, Դնև, էս վերջերս շատ եմ հիշում ու սիրում: Հիմա էլ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչու, մտքումս հնչում ա: Պահի, համ էլ էլի կլսեմ.





Հ.Գ.
 :Love: 










Հ.Հ.Գ.
*"To the beautiful children of these impatient times who never stop chasing dreams..."*
 :Love: …

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.08.2010), My World My Space (22.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (22.07.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Դե վերջը սովորի, է՞լի, սովորի՜… Էսքան ո՞նց կարելի ա, ամեն անգամ նույնը…
Մարդը իրավունք ունի անել մենակ էն, ինչ ուզում ա: Վարժվի նրան, որ կան բաներ, որ էդ մարդը չի ուզում, որ նրան նեղություն են տալիս:
Հասկացիր վերջապես, որ ոչ ոք քեզ չի նեղացնում: Դու ես նեղանում: Որովհետև որոշ բաներ քեզ սխալ մտքերի տեղիք են տալիս: Էդքան բան:
Ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան քեզ պարտավոր չի: Ու դու էլ ոչ մեկի ոչինչ պարտավոր չես: Ազատ ապրի քո համար:
Չէ, կյանքը դատարկ չի լինի, կլցնես: Լիքը բան կա լցնելու:

Ու ընդհանրապես, մեկ-մեկ տուն գնալ էլ ա պետք, մի հատ ժամին նայի:

----------

Կաթիլ (27.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօրվա ինքնամաքրումը չկայացավ:
Արդյունքում մնաց մի ճահճոտ հոգի ու մի զույգ ավազով լցված, ուռած աչքեր:

Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա, թե մեռնում եմ: Հետո ինձ սկսում ա թվալ, թե էդ իմ երազանքն ա, որ բոլոր մյուս երազանքների պես երբեք էլ չի իրականանալու:

_Դու_ ինձ խոստացի, որ հաջորդ կյանքում ինձ հետ կլինես, իմը կլինես: Իրեն միասին կգտնենք, չմտածես:
Ինձ հիմա էդ խոստումդ շատ ա պետք:
Ուզում եմ գրկել քեզ: Ոչ թե «կուզեի», այլ *ուզում եմ*: «Կուզեի»-ն մի ուրիշ պատմություն է, որ… Գիտեմ, հասկանում ես:

Ազատություն… Ուզո՞ւմ եմ, թե՞ չէ: Դեռ չեմ հասկանում: Ազատության ուրախությունն ուրիշ է, էնտեղի երջանկությունն էլ է ուրիշ: Չգիտեմ:

Ո՞նց անեմ, որ մի բան հասկանամ…

Գնամ, մի անգամ էլ փորձեմ քնել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.08.2010), A.r.p.i. (02.08.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010), Շինարար (02.08.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տո այ պուճո՜ւր, քեզ թվում ա՝ թե ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են տղամարդիկ համբուրվելը բարձր դասում բուն սեքսից, հա՞: Դու հոգեբանական պատճառները գիտես, մենք էլ չգիտենք, թե ինչու դու կամ ցանկացած այլ «իրեն հարգող» տղամարդ կարող է կյանքում միայն մեկի հետ համբուրված լինի, բայց «լինի» տասնյակ ուրիշների հետ: Ու քեզ թվում է, թե մի քանի կամ մի քանի տասնյակ «Դեյլ Կառնեգի» կարդալով՝ կարելի ա ինձ առանց խոսքի հասկանալ, իմանալ, որ «թաքցնում եմ մտքերս», կամ որ «մտածում էի՝ ինձ խաբում ես, թե չէ»: Ուծյո՜ւ :Smile: : Ու քո մտքով, պարզ ա, որ չի էլ կարող անցնել, որ ինձ, կներես, բայց չի էլ հետաքրքրում՝ դու իրականում քանի «պուտանկայի» ես փող տվել, որ «ուղղակի նստի ու զրուցի քո հետ», քանի ուկրաինուհու ու քանի ռուսի հետ ես խոսել իրականում ու ինչ թեմաներով ու ոնց ու որտեղ, ու ինչքան, ինձ գուցե հետաքրքիր են պատմությունները, որ իրական են կամ իրական կարող են լինել, որ եղել են քեզ հետ կամ մեկ ուրիշի, ու անձամբ դու հորինում ես, թե ճիշտ եղածն ես ասում, էդքան էլ կարևոր չի, քանի որ դու ինձ համար, գոնե առայժմ, բավականաչափ մոտ մարդ չես: Ու դա անկախ նրանից՝ ես քո կյանքից ինչ-ինչ փաստեր գիտեմ, որ կարող էին գաղտնիք համարվել, կամ դու իմ մասին որոշ փաստեր գիտես, թե չէ: Ու դու, քո ողջ հոգեբանությամբ հանդերձ, դեռ երեխա ես, ու ցավում եմ, որ քեզ դա թվում է ճիշտ ուղի: Ու ցավում եմ, որ դու կուզեիր, որ կինդ քեզ ասի՝ «գնա, ում հետ ինչ ուզում ես արա, ես դրան նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում», որ դու էլ դրանից հետո չանեիր, ցավում եմ, որ քո վիրաբույժ ընկերն ու կարդացածդ հոգեբանական «դասագրքերը» քեզ սովորեցրել են միայն այն, որ տղամարդուն «լեվի գնալ» կարելի ա ու նույնիսկ պետք ա, իսկ կնոջը՝ ընդհակառակը, և այլն, և այլն… Ու ցավում եմ, որ քո անկեղծանալն ընդհանրապես էնպիսի մարդկանց (կանանց/աղջիկների) հետ է եղել, որ ի վերջո դու ինձ պիտի տայիր էդ հարցը ու վերջում էլ չհավատայիր անկեղծ պատասխանիս: Որովհետև խոսել ես մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր իսկական մարդու հետ ոչ մի բառ չեն խոսել մինչև քո հայտնվելը, ու էդ պահին իրանց մի՜ քիչ մարդ են զգացել… Ու ես իրենց էդ հարցում հասկանում եմ, իհարկե, բայց sorry, ես ըտենցը չեմ, իմ կյանքում ինձ մարդու տեղ դնողները բավարար շատ են, ու քո հարցը, անկեղծ ասած, ինձ նույնիսկ անակնկալի բերեց:
Չէ, ես գնահատում եմ, որ ինձ հետ էդքան անկեղծ խոսեցիր շատ բաներից, որի 1%-ը նույնիսկ շատերի հետ չէիր կարող քննարկել, ուղղակի էդքան անիմաստ վստահությունը սեփական իմացություններին մի լավ բան չի: Կարծեմ դու դեռ փորձում էիր ինչ-որ բան հասկանալ, բայց նկատեցի, որ ավելի շատ ուզում էիր ցույց տալ, թե բան գիտես, թե ես քեզնից քիչ եմ մտածել կամ զգացել, թե դու լավ ես հասկանում մարդկանց: Իրականում ես տեսա ուրիշ բան: Քո մեջ լավը բավականին շատ է: Բայց ես արդեն վաղուց միայն դրանով առաջնորդվել չեմ ուզում: Ես տեսա քո թերությունները, տեսա, որ իմ լռությունը դու ճիշտ չես կարողանում մեկնաբանել: Ու իմ ծիծաղը քո այն խոսքի վրա, թե չես սիրում համոզել ու միայն մի անգամ ասում ես ու վերջ, դու մեկնաբանեցիր բոլորովին այլ կերպ, գուցե իբրև հավանություն՝ բնավորության այդ ընտիր գծին, այնինչ ամեն ինչ ավելի քան ակնհայտ պիտի որ լիներ: Էդպես եք անում, հետո էլ ասում եք, թե կնոջ հոգեբանությունը, մտածելակերպը բարդ է, չեք հասկանում: Որովհետև բարդ բաներ եք փնտրում: Երևի, էլի:
Երեխա ես լրիվ: Ուղղակի էդ տարիքում երեխա լինել… Աններելի բան է: Սխալ է:
Էնքա՜ն են շատացել շրջապատիս մեծ երեխաները… Ցավալի է: Աղջիկների մեջ դա դեռ տանելի է, գիտես, որ մի չնչին բան է պետք, որ մեջները զարթնի իսկական, հասուն կինը: Իսկ տղամարդկանցից շատերն արդեն անհույս են: Կամ գրեթե անհույս:
Տխուր է, որ իրենց տարիքին համապատասխան մարդկանց գրեթե չեմ հանդիպում:
Հուսով եմ՝ սա չես կարդա, իսկ թե կարդաս, գոնե կփորձես հասկանալ՝ ինչ եմ ասում:
Չնայած ինքս կարդացի, առանձնապես բան չհասկացա, էն չէր, ինչ ուզում էի ասել:

Դնևս, կներես, չորացել եմ մի տեսակ: Իմ մասին էլ… մեկ-մեկ ուզում եմ գրել, մի բան ասել, էն էլ ասելիք չկա: Էն «բանաստեղծությունս» մտածում եմ դնել «Ներսից…»-ում, էն էլ ամեն անգամ վերընթերցում եմ ու էլի չեմ դնում: Շատ ա «ներսից»: Նույնիսկ ինձ համար չափից մի քիչ շատ ա թունդ, չնայած որ որոշ մասեր դեռ անհարթ են:

Հոգնած եմ, Դավ, ու մյուսներ, ում կարող է՝ սխալ երևամ, սխալ ներկայանամ, հոգնած եմ ու համարյա թքած ունեմ, կներեք: Հա, ես պայծառ եմ ու աշխատում եմ միշտ պայծառ լինել, ուրիշներին էլ պայծառացնել: Մեկ-մեկ հաջողվում ա, ուրախ եմ դրա համար: Բայց իրականում դա մի շերտ ա, որից անդին անցնել մի փորձեք: Ու ինձ էլ մի դրդեք դրան: Ես իմ մեջ խորանալ չեմ ուզում, դուք էլ մի ուզեցեք: Չնայած՝ ասա՝ ո՞վ էր ուզում, որ:

Իսկ էն մատուցողուհին ինձ երևի գժի տեղ դրեց, բայց էդ խեղճ մեղուն ի՞նչ մեղք էր գործել քո հանդեպ, այ աղջիկ ջան, որ էդպես դաժան վարվեցիր հետը, հը՞ն: Երևի ամբողջ բնության մեջ միայն մարդն ա, որ էդ կարգի անիմաստ վատություններ կանի: Որ ոչ մեկի օգուտ չեն, նույնիսկ իրեն:

Մի խոսքով…
Գնամ գիրքս կարդամ:
"One flew east, one flew west, one flew over the cuckoo's nest."…

***
Կաշխատեմ մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ գրել քեզ, Դնև, կարոտում եմ ոնց որ թե:
Հա, մեկ էլ Գևին կուզեի տեսնել: Արթուրին էլ:

***
"Папа խորոված будет делать"…
Ո՞նց են անցնում դասերդ, դպրոցը սիրեցի՞ր, Վառվառուշկա :Smile: 

***
Խեղդվել չկա, դե, դե, քիթդ ջրից վեր պահիր, մինչև մոտենաս ափին: Կարելի է և ընթացքում լողալ սովորել, ինչո՞ւ ոչ:

----------

Agni (07.09.2010), My World My Space (06.09.2010), Դեկադա (06.09.2010), Երկնային (06.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (06.09.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…
Ինչի՞ ա ձեր բալկոնի դուռը բաց, Արս…

Դնև, ինձ համոզի, որ կյանքը անկապ-անիմաստ բան չի, համոզի, էլի… Համոզի, ասա, որ ամեն ինչ դեռ նոր պիտի սկսվի, ու էս ամեն ինչը երազ էր՝ մաթ.ֆակ.-ով, կանաչ floppy-ով, դռների անցքերով, խաչապուրիանոցով, տատիկի «օրհնանքով», Ծաղկազարդի պսակով ու ծնունդների ծաղիկներով, կասկադով, Սունդուկյանի այգով, «Ոսկե ծիրանով» ու «Cinema Verite»-ով, «вышка»-ով, գնացքի ռելսերով, ստեղծագործություններով, բարձրահարկ շենքերով, Red Bull-ով, լռությամբ, դեպրեսիայով, գարունով, «հորեղբոր մեքենայի վրա հորթաբար հրճվող աղջիկ ու տղա»-ով, Թումանյանի այգով, ռոքով ու դրամով, Ծիծեռնակաբերդով, Մանկականի կայարանով, կորած ժակետով, սովետական սրճարանով, 1000 դրամանոց միլիցաներով, դանակահարությամբ, երգերով, Time Out-ով ու «եկեղեցու դերը ստանձնող»-ով, պայծառությամբ, մարդկանցով, միանման շորերով, Մանուկի բուդկայով, Sonata Arctica-ով ու Anabantha-ով, ծաղկակաղամբով, Jethro Tull-ով, «Կովկաս»-ով, «Կովկաս»-ով ու էլի «Կովկաս»-ով… Ու չինական ռեստորանով, ու փլեյերով, Դավթաշենի կամրջով, Stoyka-ով, առած տասնյակ գրքերով, ֆիլմերի դիսկերով… Ամեն ինչ երազ էր, չէ՞: Ասա, որ ճիշտ եմ: Ես հոգնել եմ անիրականն իբրև իրական ընկալելուց: Միգուցե երբ տեսնեմ, որ իրականությունը դատարկ է, այն լցնեմ լավ բաներով, նրանով, ինչ ինձ դուր է գալիս: Իսկ իրականում ես լավ գիտեմ, որ զառանցում եմ ուղղակի, ու բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, որ ասում եմ այն, ինչ իրականում մտածում եմ կամ ճիշտ համարում:

Չգիտեմ:

Ու չի կարելի սննդարար ու համեղ ուտելիքը դնել մի տեղ, անուշադրության մատնել, հետո որոշ ժամանակ անց փորձել համտեսել, բնականաբար՝ նեխած տարբերակով, ու ասել, թե ստահոդ ու անհիմն են տվյալ ուտելիքի մասին կարծիքները, թե՝ սննդարար է կամ համեղ, որովհետև նեխածահամ է գալիս ու դրանից հետո թունավորվել ես: Ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի, ամեն ինչի պիտի «արժանին մատուցես» ճիշտ ժամանակին:

Տուֆտում եմ:

Հա ի՞նչ: Լավ եմ անում:

Ց:

----------

Amaru (17.10.2010), helium (03.10.2010), Rhayader (10.09.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

***



> - Դա ինձ այնքան էլ չի հուզում, ես ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ կլինե՞մ երջանիկ…
> - Հա-հա-հա… Իսկական կանացի տրամաբանություն: Ես որտեղի՞ց իմանամ՝ կլինես երջանիկ, թե չէ: Ամեն ինչ քեզնից է կախված…


***
Կարդում էի 3.5 տարի առաջ գրածդ մի նամակ: Կարելի է ասել՝ նամակ, որից էլ հենց սկսվեց ամեն ինչ: Այն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ ոչինչ չկար: Հեչ կմտածեի՞ր, որ ինքդ քո մասին ես գրում: Իսկ հիմա արդյո՞ք մտածում ես, որ վերադարձել ես էնտեղ, որտեղից սկսել էիր…

Բաներ կան, որ երբեմն-երբեմն վերհիշել է պետք:

Հիմա այս բավականին երկար ու խիտ ու էմոցիոնալ նամակից, երևի, իրական մնացել է միայն մի բան: Այսինքն՝ իրական չի, բայց կարելի է իրականացնել: Մնում է՝ կարողանամ երջանիկ լինել: Կգրեմ քեզ անպայման, կտեղեկացնեմ, որ երջանիկ եմ: Միայն թե վստահ չեմ, թե «էդ օրը քո համար երջանիկ օր կլինի». շատ բան է փոխվել…

***
Ես սարսափում եմ սպառվելուց:
Գույներ, գույներ… Նարնջագույն, կարմիր, պայծառ… Երաժշտություն… Ժպտացող դեմքեր, ծիծաղ, մանուկներ… Պար, գրականություն, ընկերներ… Բնություն…

***
Հով ջան, ես քո տրամադրության հետ չեմ կարող որևէ առնչություն ունենալ, հասկացիր վերջապես: Ու լավ եղիր: Ու հանկարծ չասես էն, ինչ չեմ ուզում լսել:

***
Էլի ուշ եմ քնո՞ւմ: Լավ, դե հիմա… Ես կարող եմ «ինձ հավաքել ու գնալ պառկել», բայց էս պահին գրել եմ ուզում ավելի: Ու դա չի նշանակում, թե անիմաստ ա ինձ ասել, որ շուտ է պետք քնել: Բայց դե դա հեչ, անցած լինի:

Ի՞նչ մի երգ դնեմ մինչև գնալս… Լավ, Amiel, "LoveSong", մի՜ քիչ թեթևություն, որ լավ քնեմ գիշերը:




Բարի գիշեր :Smile: :

----------

Chilly (17.09.2010), My World My Space (17.09.2010), Բարեկամ (17.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Եթե քո կյանքին կամ հոգուն որևէ վտանգ սպառնա…»…
Չէ հա, ի՞նչ վտանգ, վտանգ չի սպառնում: Պարզապես քայքայվում են երկուսն էլ: Շա՜տ մարմանդ: Վտանգ չկա :Smile: :

Ինձ մի հավատացեք, այն, ինչ ասում եմ, միշտ չի այն, ինչ մտածում եմ: Մեջս մի բան խախտված է, ոնց որ փչացած ռոբոտ լինեմ, որի մասերը շխկշխկոցով իրարից պոկվում են, զսպանակները դուրս են ցցվում ամեն պատեհ ու անպատեհ տեղից, տատանվում են՝ անորոշ ուղղություններով անկապ շարժումներից:

Սխալ ա, սխա՜լ: Մեջիս ծրագրին էդպես կոպտորեն պիտի չասեիք, թե լավը չես, արի էս մյուս ծրագրով աշխատի, առանց uninstall անելու չէր կարելի էն մեկը install անել, հիմա իրար հետ conflict են տալիս: Ու մեկ էլ՝ գոնե դրանից հետո պիտի էն հին ծրագրին request-ներ չուղարկեիք :Wink: …

Լավ ա, նորմալ ա ամեն ինչ, բան չկա: Մի քիչ էլ դիմանանք, տեսնենք՝ ինչ ա լինում :Jpit: :
Տխուր չեմ :Jpit: : Լուրջ :Cool: :


Հ.Գ.
Հա, ու մեկ էլ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին նեղություն եմ տալիս օրագրումս գրելով, ներող եղեք: Հավատացեք՝ չեմ գրում, երբ հնարավոր է: Կամ գրում եմ դրական բաների մասին:

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Ես ձեզ սիրում եմ: Առնվազն՝ ինձ էդպես թվում ա:

Հ.Հ.Հ.Գ.
Դնևը՞ս :Jpit: , աչքիս «Անկապ օրագրին» տալիս ես անցնես քո անկապությամբ :Pardon: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.09.2010), murmushka (26.09.2010), My World My Space (26.09.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երեկ օրվա երկրորդ կեսը լավն էր :Love: … Տո նույնիսկ «Ալ Կապոնեի գյադեքն» էին լավը :LOL: :
Ու մեկ էլ… լավ, չեմ ասի, բայց կարևոր էր, հաստատ :Love: :
Ու թող գրողի ծոցը գնան բոլոր տեսակ գլխացավերը, լավ է, երբ շրջապատող մթնոլորտը դրական է: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաք :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), Կաթիլ (27.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մոտիկ-հեռու, տաք-սառը, գունավոր-անգույն, քաղցր-դառը, ուրախ-տխուր, լավ-վատ…
Կտրուկ անցումները շատ վատ են ազդում, պարանն արդեն բարակել է, ուղղակի «կոտոշները տնկած» դեռ դիմանում է… Չի հանձնվում…
Բարև, ես այստեղ եմ…
Զառանցում եմ :Xeloq: …
Գժվո՞ւմ եմ… Գուցե… Ուրախ եմ մի քիչ, ու մի քիչ տխուր… Բայց էլի հանգիստ, ինչպես միշտ…
Մարդ գժվելուց էլ պիտի ըսենց գժվի, ես սիրում եմ ինձ… Լուրջ… Լավն եմ…
Ու կայֆն էն ա, որ ուզում եմ ավելի լավը լինել… Ուրիշ լավերից շատերը չեն ուզում…
Ա՜… Երաժշտությունն ա պակասել… Կողքից հնչող ջազը չի «փարատում», «կողքից հնչող» չեմ ուզում… Իսկական…
Հես ա հասկանամ… OK, օրինակ սա.




Լավ էր…

Գնացի :Smile: :

----------

cold skin (05.10.2010), Smokie (04.03.2013), Հարդ (30.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու պիտի այսքան ուրախանայի, առավել ևս եթե լուրի կեսն էլ արդեն գիտեի: Բայց իրոք, ծնունդիս առաջին նվերն էր այս ուրախությունը, ես այդպես եմ համարում…
Ապրեք :Smile: : «Ապրեք միասին» :Smile: …
Միշտ էդպես պայծառ լինեք, ոնց եղել եք ու կաք:
Գրկում եմ :Smile:  :Smile: :

----------

Chilly (06.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր հասկացա…
Հավատարմությունն ու սերը տարբեր բաներ են: Առանց հավատարմության սեր չի լինում, բայց առանց սիրո հավատարմություն կա:

----------

Ariadna (15.10.2010), Chilly (06.10.2010), einnA (06.10.2010), Kita (06.10.2010), My World My Space (06.10.2010), Tig (06.10.2010), Yeghoyan (21.10.2010), Արևածագ (06.10.2010), Դատարկություն (17.10.2010), Դեկադա (06.10.2010), Ժունդիայի (17.10.2010), Կաթիլ (19.10.2010), Հարդ (06.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չես ուզում՝ չեմ անի…

Էնքան բան ես ինձ տվել…

( :Love: )

----------

Երկնային (15.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

_The Philosopher_
_By Edna St. Vincent Millay_

_And what are you that, wanting you,
I should be kept awake
As many nights as there are days
With weeping for your sake?

And what are you that, missing you,
As many days as crawl
I should be listening to the wind
And looking at the wall?

I know a man that's a braver man
And twenty men as kind,
And what are you, that you should be
The one man in my mind?

Yet women's ways are witless ways,
As any sage will tell,—
And what am I, that I should love
So wisely and so well?_

----------

My World My Space (15.10.2010), Երկնային (15.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր ամբողջ օրը սա եմ լսելու…

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.10.2010), Tig (21.10.2010), Դատարկություն (17.10.2010), Կաթիլ (19.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չէ՛, չմեռնե՛ս, մի՜ քիչ էլ դիմացի… Լավ ա լինելու:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.10.2010), Katka (19.10.2010), Tig (21.10.2010), Ungrateful (19.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ըսենց էլ բա՞ն կլինի… Ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի բան չկա՝ լցվեմ…

Է՜խ…

Չկա՝ չկա…

----------

Tig (21.10.2010), Yeghoyan (21.10.2010), Դատարկություն (20.10.2010), Հարդ (20.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հանգիստ, Ան ջան, հանգիստ… բան չկա…

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թույլ եմ, հա', ահավոր թույլ եմ, ու ինքս իմ վրա ո՜նց եմ ջղայնանում դրա համար…
Չէ, չեմ նեղացել, նեղանալու բան էլ չկա: Չգիտեմ ինչ ա սա, չեմ հասկանում: Ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես լավ չեմ:
Ստեղների տեղը չեմ գտնում:
Սենց որ գնա, վաղը անգլի չեմ կարողանալու գնալ:
Sad, but true.
Կներես:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:55 ----------

Ա՜, տո ես ամեն ինչում եմ օրիգինալ, իմ դեպքում նույնիսկ ինքնասպանությունն ա օրիգինալ :Jpit: : Դե ուրիշ եմ, էլի, ուրի՜շ :Love: :

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:11 ----------




…I lose my right to a point of view.
100%  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

…
Իսկ ես դեռ այնքա՜ն ջահել էի…

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

2 օր առաջ Լալայի ծնունդն էր: Նեղսրտել էր, որ արդեն օրը վերջանում է, իսկ գյուղից իրեն դեռ ոչ ոք չի զանգել՝ շնորհավորելու: Նեղսրտում էր հատկապես այն պատճառով, որ ինքը ոչ մեկինը չի մոռանում ու ամեն տարի հերթով զանգում ու սրտանց շնորհավորում է: Ու հիմա, տատիին չհաշված, 6 հոգուց ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցավ իրեն շնորհավորել:
Մինչ Լալան խոսում էր իր նեղվածության մասին, իմ միտքը գնաց, հեռացավ, սուզվեց անցյալի խորքերը, այնտեղ, ուր լուսավոր էր ու արև կար, հատուկ պատվիրած արև… Ուզում էի ասել «ես քո ծննդյան օրը չեմ մոռանում սկսած 2003-ից», բայց հասկացա, որ դա նրան ոչինչ չի տա, բայց ինձնից գուցե խլի որոշ բաներ…

***
Հիշում եմ ժպիտդ ու մի տեսակ… հպարտանում… Չգիտեմ ինչու, ուղղակի…
Ուղղակի լավ եմ զգում, որ Դու կաս էս աշխարհում, նույն երկնքի տակ, ինչ ես, նույն երկրագնդի վրա, որով ես էլ եմ քայլում:

----------

Kita (30.11.2010), murmushka (30.11.2010), Tig (30.11.2010), Դատարկություն (29.11.2010), Հարդ (29.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), Պանդուխտ (29.11.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ…
Հասկանում եմ, որ անհիմն եմ նեղվում ու, առավել ևս, նեղանում: Ես լավ գիտեմ բոլոր պատճառները, բայց ոչ ոք դրանց գոյության համար պատասխանատու չէ, մանավանդ հիմա:
Քեզ էլ հիմա լավ չեմ զգում, Դնև, դու էլ ես հեռու, կներես:
Նենց լցվել ու սեղմվում ա կոկորդս, բայց արի՝ մտածիր, թե ինչից, ու ոչ մի խելքը գլխին բացատրություն չկա:
Ամոթ էլ ա:
Ուղղակի բոլոր մանր-մունր, ու ոչ այնքան, բաները, որ հարթել եմ, բանի տեղ չեմ դրել, համարել եմ, որ անցան, իրականում կուտակվել են ու էսպես, գրեթե առանց առիթի, իրենց ելքն են փնտրում դեպի մակերևույթ: Բայց դե գործի եմ, նախ՝ ֆիզիկապես հարմար չի, հետո էլ՝ ժամանակ չկա, որ մտածեմ, զգամ ու թույլ տամ՝ վատ բաները դուրս գան գոնե մասամբ: Նյարդայնությունս կպահեմ ներսում, սիրտս մի քիչ կթպրտա, ու «ամեն ինչ» իր տեղը կընկնի: Փորձված բան է:
Կներես, որ միշտ անկապ վիճակներում եմ գալիս գրառում անելու, Դնևս: Իրականում ես էսքան հիստերիկ-անիմաստ չեմ:
Լավ կլինի, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, ես հավատում եմ: Ապրում եմ, չէ՞…

***
Շատ բան կա, որ չեմ ասում: Ոչ միայն այն պատճառով, որ չեմ ուզում ուրիշները կարդան, այլ նաև որովհետև չեմ էլ մտորել դրանց շուրջ, ձևակերպումներ չեմ տվել, ու… չեմ էլ ուզում անել: Վախենում եմ: Դեռ ժամանակը չի:
Երևի, է՞լի:

***
Գրեցի էսքան ու հասկացա, որ հոգնել եմ մի տեսակ: Ուրիշ մի բան եմ ուզում ասել, կամ զգալ: Հոգնել եմ վատ զգալուց, չնայած հենց մի թեթև սկսում եմ վատ զգալ, միանգամից զգում եմ, որ հոգնել եմ ու մի բան փնտրում եմ, երբեմն նաև՝ գտնում, որ ինձ լավ զգամ :Jpit: , գոնե համեմատաբար: Հիմա էլ ըտենց մի պահ է: Օֆֆ-օֆ, աման-աման, էս ի՜նչ փոփոխական բնավորություն ունեմ :Sad:  :LOL: :

Երաժշտություն ա պետք :Sulel:  :Dance: :

Ի միջի այլոց (որ չասեմ, կտրաքեմ), Bad City-ի վոկալիստը տղա դուրս եկավ :Jpit: :
 :Secret:  ::}: 
 :Blush:

----------

E-la Via (12.02.2011), Empty`Tears (23.12.2010), My World My Space (23.01.2011), Հարդ (03.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում եմ՝ մարդ գործի չլիներ, կարելի էր ստեղծագործել :Blush: … Էդ կարգի մի «հանգստաբորբ» վիճակ ա մոտս :Jpit: :
Մի հատ էլ նոր տերմին հորինեցի. էներգետիկ լոքշ (տաղտուկ) :LOL: :

----------

My World My Space (23.01.2011), Tig (03.12.2010), Ungrateful (03.12.2010), VisTolog (08.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.03.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ ուզում, Դնև: Մի պարզ, հասարակ բան. ազատություն:
Ուզում եմ ինչ-որ վայրենի ցեղի հետ իրենց երեկոյան խրախճանքին մասնակցել ու պարել թմբուկների ու մարդկային ձայներից կազմված ամենաանկեղծ երաժշտության ռիթմերով:
Հետո տեսնում եմ ինձ ինչ-որ ծովափի ավազներին նստած, նայում եմ ծովին, նարնջագույն երկնքին, ականջիս են հասնում ճայերի ձայներ ու բնիկների՝ ինձ դեռևս անհասկանալի խոսակցություններ: Ու ազատ եմ, հոգով ու մարմնով: Ջերմանում եմ արևի տակ:
Տեսնում եմ սևամորթ պստիկների՝ փոշուց սպիտակած բոբիկ ոտքերը, որ փոսիկներ են թողնում կողքիս ավազի մեջ:
Ուզում եմ պառկել տաք ավազի վրա ու զգալ, որ ես ես եմ…

…

----------

E-la Via (12.02.2011), einnA (08.12.2010), Kita (09.12.2010), Smokie (04.03.2013), Անտիգոնե (08.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2010), Ուլուանա (09.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենակությունս ինձ է խեղդում, ես՝ մենակությանս: Արդեն հոգնել եմ սարսափելիորեն, հանձնվել չեմ ուզում, բայց թեկուզ նա ինձ հաղթի, համաձայն եմ, միայն թե վերջանա էս մղձավանջը:
Զարմանալի բան ա, որ մարմինս ու հոգիս մի տեսակ նույնն են: Մեկն առանց մյուսի չի գործում: Մեկի ազդակները մյուսին են փոխանցվում այնքան արագ, որ չես էլ հասցնում նկատել: Բավականին նոր հատկություն ա: Երևի լավ հատկություն ա, հավասարակշռող: Որ մեկը չքայքայվի միանգամից, իսկ մյուսը չիմանա՝ ոնց շարունակի գոյությունը: Էսպես ես ավելի ամբողջական եմ երևի: Դա լավ է:
Լավ կլինի, բայց մի բանից պիտի սկսել: Առաջին հերթին պիտի սնունդս կարգավորեմ: Մտածել ա պետք էդ ուղղությամբ:

Չգիտեմ՝ որն է ավելի վատ. երբ մարդ կա, հետո չի՞ լինում, թե՞ երբ չի էլ եղել:
Չնայած՝ ի՞նչ կարևոր է, ես երկուսի ցավն էլ ապրել եմ: Հիմա ցավն ավելի մեղմ է ու տանելի, բայց կա ու հաստատուն է:
Վերևից հեշտ է հասկանալը: Բայց զգալու վրա հասկանալդ շատ չի ազդում:

Ուզում եմ զտվել ու մնալ ես: Առանց հավելումնեի, առանց «ուրիշից» սերտաճած մասնիկների:
Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ իմ պատկերացումները ճիշտ են, ու որ աշխարհն ու մարդիկ էնքան վատը չեն, ինչքան երևում են, երբ բացում եմ աչքերս:
Ուզում եմ՝ էս հոգնածությունս վերանա, էներգիայով, պայծառությամբ ու սիրով լցվեմ, ու օգնեմ արևին՝ ինչով կկարողանամ:
Ուզում եմ՝ սիրելիներս ինձնից էդքան կախում չունենան, որ ստիպված չլինեմ միշտ ուրախ երևալ, ինձ թույլ տամ՝ ազատ լինել իրենց մոտ ու արտահայտել հույզերս: Էդ դեպքում ես հիմա վաղուց «բուժվել» էի:
Ուզում եմ… քնել, առաջին հերթին: Երկա՜ր, մաքուր օդին, տաք վերմակով փաթաթված: Ու երազում փղեր տեսնել, ու նոր ծնված ճչացող մանուկ, ու պտղավորված նարնջենիներ, ու անծայր կանաչ դաշտ՝ լիքը դեղին ու կապույտ ծաղիկներով:

----------

cold skin (24.12.2010), einnA (08.12.2010), Kita (09.12.2010), murmushka (09.12.2010), My World My Space (23.01.2011), Tig (09.12.2010), Yevuk (09.12.2010), Ամպ (08.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.12.2010), Դատարկություն (15.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2010), Շինարար (08.12.2010), Ուլուանա (09.12.2010), Պանդուխտ (09.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հանգստություն․․․
Այն տարբեր է լինում։ Մի տեսակն էլ այն է, երբ ավերիչ երկրաշարժից հետո կանգնած ես, ու շուրջդ ամեն ինչ ոչնչացել է, կենդանի շունչ չկա, ձայն չկա, նույնիսկ օդում փոշեհատիկներ չկան արդեն, ու ամպերի արանքից արևն իր շողերն է սփռել աշխարհի վրա ու թույլ ջերմացնում է ընդարմացած մարմինդ:

----------

My World My Space (15.12.2010), Nare-M (16.02.2011), Philosopher (15.12.2010), Tig (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.03.2011), Ուլուանա (16.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Որոշել եմ. մյուս կյանքում աստված եմ ծնվելու: Մարդկանց մեջ ահավոր նեղվածք է, շնչելու օդ չկա, այստեղ կատարյալի ցանկացած, նույնիսկ ամենափոքրիկ, միտք, ձգտում դատապարտված է անհապաղ ոչնչացման:
Մարդկանց մեջ պիտի մարդ լինես, սովորական, ոնց որ բոլորը, թե չէ՝ լավագույն դեպքում գժանոց, որտեղ էդ սահմանափակումներն ու (բացառապես իմ որակմամբ) դաժանությունները «օրենքի ուժ» կստանան, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Որպես գիժ՝ դու կունենաս քո ձգտումներում մի՜ քիչ ավելի ազատ լինելու իրավունք, բայց դրա փոխարեն քեզնից կխլեն այն պատրանքը, թե գուցե կարելի է փորձել դրանք ձեռք բերել կյանքում:

Հոգնել եմ:

Առանց իմաստի ապրել կարողանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որ երջանիկ լինես: Թեև դա էլ իր հերթին մի տեսակ իմաստ է: Բայց առանց էն բուն իմաստի նկատի ունեմ: Երբ երջանիկ ես, քո մտքով չի էլ անցնում, թե ինչու ենք ապրում, իսկ եթե անցնի էլ, հաստատ կասես՝ «Կյանքի իմաստը ապրելն է ու էդ ապրելուց հաճույք ստանալը»… Մի ժամանակ ես առանց երջանկության էլ էի կարողանում հաճույք ստանալ կյանքից, նույնիսկ երբ շատ տխուր էի: Լուրջ: Հիմա չի ստացվում, հիմա զգում եմ, որ ինձ հստակ բաներ են պետք, որ չկան ու չեմ հավատում, որ կարող են լինել, իսկ մնացածն աչքիս չի գալիս:

Չես հավատա. էնքան կուզեի՝ տխուր լինել: Գոնե տխուր :Smile: : Ինձ համար հիմա դա էլ է ճոխություն ոնց որ թե:

Իմ ամենամեծ թերությունը կատարելության ձգտումն է: Դա է, որ թույլ չի տալիս ընդունել ոչ ամբողջական, մաս-մաս, կտոր-կտոր կյանքի գոյությունը: Թե չէ վաղուց արդեն թքել էի ամեն ինչի վրա ու նոր արժեքային համակարգ էի ընտրել ինձ համար, ավելի հարմար արժեքներով:

Ես չեմ հավատում կիսատ կյանքերին: Իմն էդպիսին պիտի չլինի: Նույնիսկ եթե ընդհանրապես չլինի դրա հետևանքում:

Ներքև սողալ չկա. կա՛մ վերև, կա՛մ ազատ անկում: Դեռևս մի կերպ ոտքի վրա եմ մնում այս բարձրության վրա:

----------

Kita (22.12.2010), My World My Space (23.01.2011), Nare-M (16.02.2011), Tig (23.12.2010), Ամպ (22.12.2010), Արևածագ (22.12.2010), Հարդ (22.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010), Շինարար (22.12.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Այսօր լրացավ 3 տարին…
Ես քեզ միշտ հիշում ու կարոտում եմ… Ընկերս :Smile: … Թույլ կտաս, չէ՞, որ քեզ ընկեր կոչեմ: Ի վերջո ես եմ որոշում՝ ում ընկեր համարել, ում՝ ոչ: Գուցե ես քո ընկերը չեմ եղել, բայց դու ինձ համար ընկեր ես եղել:
Կարոտում եմ մեր զրույցները, էն բարի ժպիտդ… Հիշում եմ ոնց էի ամեն անգամ գալիս քեզ մոտ սովորական տրամադրությամբ ու մի-երկու ժամից երջանիկ-երջանիկ դուրս գալիս: Հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էիր ամեն տեսնելուց Տաթևին հարցնում, թե չի՞ ամուսնացել արդյոք :Jpit: 
Ինձ համար դու կաս. ես քեզ չեմ կորցրել: Դու իմ սրտում ես, այնտեղ, ուր միշտ եղել ես քեզ ճանաչելուս առաջին օրվանից:
Ականջներումս դեռ հնչում է քո ձայնը, ծիծաղդ…
Դու իմ կյանքի կարևորագույն մարդկանցից ես եղել, ես շատ եմ քեզ շնորհակալ, ընկերս…
Ու նույնիսկ «Գոգա-Գոլա» գովազդելդ ինձ չի կարող ստիպել քեզ մազաչափ անգամ պակաս սիրել:
Էլի ամեն տարի հիշում եմ ծննդյանդ օրը :Smile: … Էն լուսանկարները հիշում ե՞ս, Beatle-ների ներքո :Jpit: …

Փորձում եմ չմտածել այն մասին, որ չկաս: Ուղղակի քեզ շատ վաղուց չեմ տեսել, այդքան բան:
Գրկում եմ ինչքան թևերս կհերիքեն:

----------

Farfalla (18.01.2011), Kuk (23.01.2011), murmushka (19.01.2011), Nare-M (16.02.2011), Smokie (06.07.2011), Անտիգոնե (17.01.2011), Արևածագ (17.01.2011), Դատարկություն (17.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.01.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հա, Խաչ, կկարոտեմ, լուրջ… Որովհետև դու էլ ես ուրիշ, քո պայծառ կրեատիվիզմը ուրիշ ոչ մեկի մեջ չեմ տեսել :Smile: : Ի դեպ, իմ ճանաչած մարդկանցից մենակ դու ինքնաշեն ամանեղեն լվանալու մեքենա ունես :Jpit: :
Մեկ քո երգերը, մեկ Հովոյի պատմվածքները, մեկ էլ մեր հայկական ավանդական պարերը: Ու մի տեսակ պարզությամբ ես լցվում, պայծառությամբ ու սկսում ես գնահատել ու սիրել կյանքը… Էնքան, որ կոկորդդ էլ մի թեթև սեղմվում ա, ու ակամա ժպտում ես :Smile: …

Էս մի ժամից ավել ա՝ լսում եմ էս երգդ ու դեռ էլի եմ ուզում լսել.



 :Love: 

Լավ ա, որ կաս, լավ ա, որ խոստացար չկորել:
Բայց մեկ ա, մի կարևոր բան կպակասի աշխատավայրում:
 :Friends:

----------

Chuk (23.01.2011), My World My Space (23.01.2011), Smokie (06.07.2011), Tig (17.02.2011), Արևածագ (23.01.2011), Դատարկություն (23.01.2011), Երվանդ (23.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.01.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Սխալը շատ ա: Հոգնել եմ էս աշխարհում ապրելուց…

Ուզում էի էլի բան գրել, բայց դե լավ, է՜…

Լավ մարդիկ քիչ են: Եղածներն էլ՝ բավականին հիմար. մեկ-մեկ ընենց բաներ կանեն/կասեն, մազերդ բիզ-բիզ կկանգնեն:
Ես էլ եմ հիմար:

Հոգուս խորքում հավատում եմ, որ 2012-ի խոստացված աղետից հետո, եթե կենդանի մնացի, ավելի լավ կյանք է սպասվում ինձ ու իմ նմաններին. լսել եմ՝ բոլոր սարքերը, էլէկտրաէներգիան, «նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաները» վերանալու են :Love: …

Չնայած՝ մարդիկ էլի կմնան նույնը… Երևի…

P.S.

----------

Agni (12.02.2011), E-la Via (12.02.2011), Farfalla (12.02.2011), Inna (12.02.2011), My World My Space (12.02.2011), Nare-M (16.02.2011), Tig (17.02.2011), Ungrateful (12.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (12.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.02.2011), Սելավի (12.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էլի կուզեի էն գիժը լինել… Բայց հիմքը, կուզեի, որ ավելի լավը լիներ, ավելի դրական լինեի, պայծառ, կրակոտ… Հետևաբար միայն ինձնով գործը գլուխ չի գա…
Մեկ ա, լավ էր…
Շատ հավես բան ա ազատ անկումը, երբ չես վախենում վերջից: Ես չէի մտածում վերջի մասին…
Հիմա չեմ ուզում տրվել ազատ անկմանը, որովհետև մտքումս անընդհատ էդ «վերջ» կոչվածն է: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու:

Չգիտես ինչու՝ այս տարի գարունից ինչ-որ բան եմ սպասում: Մի բան փոխվելու է, երևի :Unsure: …

…Իսկ էնտեղ մնացին ինչ-որ սերեր, ինչ-որ զգացողություններ, պատկերներ, ժպիտներ, համեր ու բույրեր, ու հա, հենց համբույրներ էլ, գրկախառնություններ էլ ու էլի լիքը ինչ-որ բաներ: Պիտի որ լավը եղած լինեին: Գիտեմ, որ էն ժամանակ դրանք իմ աշխարհն էին, ու ես սիրում էի ապրելը:




> Poor dead flower? when did you forget you were a flower? when did you look at your
> skin and decide you were an impotent dirty old locomotive? the ghost of a locomotive?
> the specter and shade of a once powerful mad American locomotive?


Հ.Գ.
Դառավ էն հին ու բարի քո գրառումներից, հիշում ե՞ս, Դնև :Smile:  Առաջ էլ՝ թղթի վրա, շատ ժամանակ սենց ամբախ-զամբախ էի գրում:

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Լավ ա լինելու :Wink: :

Հ.Հ.Հ.Գ.
Դնևս, պաչ քեզ :Kiss:

----------

E-la Via (16.02.2011), Farfalla (16.02.2011), murmushka (17.02.2011), Nare-M (16.02.2011), Tig (17.02.2011), Արևածագ (16.02.2011), Արևհատիկ (28.02.2011), Դատարկություն (16.02.2011), Դեկադա (16.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (16.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թող, որ ամեն մեկն իր գործն անի, էլի…
Աստծո բեռը ուսերիդ ես ուզում վերցնել ու տանել: Որպես ի՞նչ…
Թող ինքն իր գործն անի, դու էլ քո _մարդ_ությունը:
Ուրիշների պես դու էլ քո օգտի համար ծախսիր կյանքն ու աշխարհը, ծախսիր ինչքան կարող ես: Մեկ է, վերջը մեռնելու ենք, ու չգիտես, թե ինչ կլինի դրանից հետո: Քեզ ի՞նչ, թե տիեզերքի մասշտաբով ինչքան ինչ կփոխվի, ինչքան բան կփչանա, ինչքան անօրգանական թափոն կառաջանա և այլն, և այլն… Դու քո փոխարեն գործիր: Միայն քո: Ու քո բաժինը մսխիր ու թափոններդ արտանետիր առանց ափսոսանքի, առանց մի գրամ խղճի խայթի: Հիշի՛ր. քո դերն է դա: Դրանով դու ոչ մի անօրինական բան չես անում:
Մի ափսոսա ուրիշի աշխատանքը, ոչ էլ քոնը, եթե փչացավ, ուրեմն դրա փչանալու ժամանակն էր: Մի ափսոսա զգացմունքներդ, որ խամրում են, մի վախեցիր հիասթափություններից: Ի վերջո՝ չես կարող, մի սիրիր, պարտադիր բան չի: Ու եթե հոգիդ չես ափսոսում, ուրեմն առավել ևս մի ափսոսա մարմինդ: Թքած բարոյականություն կոչվող կեղծիքի վրա, ծախսիր, ծախսիր, ծախսիր…
Աստված թող իր գործն անի, դու էլ՝ քոնը:
Դու աստված չես, դարձրու դա քո երջանկությունը: Ազատ եղիր…
Անասուն լինելն էլ ա կայֆ…


 :Shout:

----------

Farfalla (22.02.2011), My World My Space (22.02.2011), Դեկադա (22.02.2011), Ժունդիայի (22.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ի՞նչ ֆենոմեն ա բայց, չեմ հասկանում… Լուրջ…
Մոտս  :Smile: + :Love: + :Jpit:  վիճակ ա, ժպիտս չեմ կարողանում զսպել…
Չէ, լուրջ, հրաշք ա, որ կաս: Ոչ թե հենց դու, այլ ընդհանրապես հրաշք ա, որ որևէ մեկի հանդեպ կարելի ա նման բան զգալ: Էն էլ էս խառնաշփոթի ու քվազիդեպրեսիայի մեջ: Գուցե և էդ էնքան էլ քո արժանիքը չի, ուղղակի փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ հենց քո հանդեպ եմ զգում: Ու ուրիշ ոչ մեկի:
Սիրեմ գը քեզ, քյառթս :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  Ներող վերջին «ս»-ի համար :Blush:  :Pardon: 

Քշերվա կես եղավ, լավ, գնամ քնելու :Smile: :
Քեզ համար կյանքիս կեսը (եթե ոչ ավելին) պատրաստ եմ տալ, միայն թե իմանամ, որ լավ ես, որ երջանիկ ես, միայն թե ամեն ակնթարթ իմանամ, որ ժպտում ես :Smile: …
Փիս եմ կարոտել, նոր ջոկեցի:

Է՜հ :Love:

----------

Chilly (17.03.2011), Kita (23.02.2011), Nare-M (23.02.2011), Լուսաբեր (18.03.2011), Կաթիլ (22.03.2011), Մանուլ (23.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Սարսափելի է հարազատ մարդուց հիասթափվելը,
> Ու ցավալի է կարոտը նրա կեղծված պատկերին,
> Զարմանալի է այդ սուտ անցյալին այդքան կապվելը,
> Հողարկված հոգուն դառնալը այդքան մոտ ու մտերիմ:
> Ինչքան էլ փախչես, երբ չի զղջում իր չարիքից հետո,
> Մի անզգույշ բառով նա դուրս է թռչում քո իսկ շուրթերից,
> Ու մարդկանց հանդեպ քո մեջ անվստահ մի վախ է կերտում,
> Որ թվացյալ սուտ ու կեղծիք առնես նրանց աչքերից:
> 
> 15.02.2006


Էս մեկը չէի կարդացել, նոր եմ կարդում:
Լավն ա :Smile: :

----------


## CactuSoul

ՉԷ, չեմ սիրահարվել… Չէ՞, Դնև: Ասա՛, որ չեմ սիրահարվել…

Էն, որ տխրում ես էն մտքից, որ իրեն էլ չես տեսնելու… Էն, որ իր կողքին քեզ հանգիստ ու լավ ես զգում… Էն, որ իր փոխարեն ուրիշ մեկն է, անպայման մտածում ես՝ տեսնես՝ ուր է, ինչ է անում… Կամ որ մի տեսակ նախանձում ես, երբ ուրիշների հետ էլ է նույնքան բարեհամբույր ու հոգատար, ինչքան քո… Էն, որ ափսոսահիասթափախառը ինչ-որ բան ես զգում, որ էդպես էլ չկարողացար իրեն արժանի շնորհակալությունդ հայտնել… Էն, որ էլի ես ուզում լսել, թե ոնց է ասում՝ «ո՞նց եք, Անի ջան»… Ու էն որ դու էլ ուզում ես իրեն հարցնել… Ու երբ որ քեզ թեկուզ մի չնչին թվում է, որ այսօր իր տրամադրությունը նախորդ օրերի չափից պակաս է, ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում մտածում ես, թե ինչից էր տեսնես… Էդ ամեն ինչը դեռ սիրահարություն չի նշանակում, չէ՞ :Blush: …


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Էնպես կուզեի ասել իրեն, թե ինչ եմ իր մասին մտածում… Համ էլ կժպտար, կտեսնեի :Blush: … Ու մեկ էլ շատ կուզեի գրկել :Blush:  :Blush: …

Էդ սիրահարություն չի, չէ՞ ::}: 

Էխ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ա, բայց հուսով եմ՝ դրական էներգիաներ կհաղորդվեն իրեն սրա արդյունքում, դրականություն ճառագող մարդկանց պետք ա դրականությամբ պարուրել :Love: …

----------

cold skin (15.04.2011), einnA (31.03.2011), Farfalla (21.03.2011), KiLa (22.03.2011), Kita (22.03.2011), My World My Space (21.03.2011), Nare-M (21.03.2011), Shah (22.03.2011), Smokie (24.05.2011), Tig (22.03.2011), Դատարկություն (22.03.2011), Կաթիլ (22.03.2011), Մանուլ (01.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.03.2011), Ուլուանա (22.03.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսքան գրածս ջուրն ընկավ, ինչ ա թե՝ պատահաբար քլիք եղավ մի տեղ… Էս էլ արագ ինտերնետի խերը :Angry2:  :LOL: 

Լավ, չկա՝ չկա, մի երգ դնեմ, գնամ, էլ էդքանը նորից գրողը չեմ…

Նոր հայտնագործություն, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում: Բառերը լավն են.

----------

Դատարկություն (31.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (01.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երգ՝ իմ մասին :Smile:  "Annie's Song", John Denver





Է՜խ…

----------

aragats (14.04.2011), Chilly (14.04.2011), murmushka (14.04.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Tig (15.04.2011), Դատարկություն (28.09.2011), Լուսաբեր (03.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

…Իրականում մի բան էլ կա, որ գոնե ԴԵՌ չեմ ներել քեզ… Չգիտեմ էլ՝ կստացվի՞ ընդհանրապես, թե՞ չէ: Միգուցե գլխի ընկնես՝ ինչի մասին եմ խոսում, միգուցե և ոչ: Բայց չեմ ներում… Չի ստացվում:
Քեզ չեմ ներում իմ սխալը: Պարադոքս:

Երևի լավ բան է աշխարհի առաջ բաց լինելը: Կողքիդ մարդիկ են քչանում, բայց մնացած (կամ մոտեցած) հատուկենտները իսկական հրաշքներ են լինում: 

Բայց ես էս ի՜նչ անտաղանդ մտածելակերպ ունեմ, որ չեմ կարողանում էս աշխարհի ձեռը դիմանալ:

Անիմաստ ա էս կյանքը… Լրիվ փուչ ա, ինչ էլ ուզում ես վրան հագցրու:
Օրինակ հիմա վրան հավեսով Finntroll կհագցնեի ու միջի դատարկության մեջ գժական կպարեի :Jpit: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար**Saturnus, "Pretend"*







> here strolls the blackened sky
> with me
> myself
> and I
> 
> let's pretend we'll meet again
> pretend you knew me
> pretend you cared
> let's pretend we once kissed
> ...

----------

Chilly (15.04.2011), cold skin (15.04.2011), Nare-M (17.05.2011), Quyr Qery (15.04.2011), Tig (15.04.2011), Կաթիլ (18.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էնքան եմ հոգնել, էնպես եմ ուզում՝ ամեն ինչ վերջապես լավ լինի: Աշխարհի մասշտաբով չէ, էդ էլ եմ ուզում, բայց գիտեմ, որ անիրականանալի է: Չէ, իմ կյանքի մասշտաբով, աշխարհի առումով էլ՝ էնքան մասով, ինչքանով որ ինձ է առնչվում: Ուզում եմ լավ լինել:
Առաջ էլ էի ուզում, բայց առաջ ավելի շատ ուզում էի՝ մի բան փոխվի, որ էդքան հոգնած ու անիմաստ չլինեմ, իսկ հիմա նաև ուզում եմ լավ լինել: Չեմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ինձ ինչեր են պակասում դրա համար, ինչպես կարելի է ձեռք բերել: Որովհետև գիտեմ, որ չեմ կարող ձեռք բերել: Դրա համար էլ ուղղակի ուզում եմ: Ու էլի սպասում… ինչի՞ - չգիտեմ:
Աչքերս փակում եմ դիմացի անդունդի առաջ ու երազում մյուս կողմի կանաչ մարգագետինը… Հոգիս ճախրում է անդունդի վրայով, իսկ ես… Հուսով եմ՝ լուսնոտի պես չեմ առաջանա ու ներքև ընկնի: Բայց ուզում եմ այն մյուս, երջանիկ կողմը հասնել…
Ուզում եմ, շատ եմ ուզում…
Երևի գարուն է, է՞լի :Smile: 

Մի տեսակ լիրիկական տրամադրություն ունեմ…

Միայն թե չբացեմ աչքերս…

----------

Ariadna (17.05.2011), E-la Via (04.05.2011), einnA (21.04.2011), Katka (29.04.2011), Nadine (21.04.2011), Nare-M (17.05.2011), Quyr Qery (21.04.2011), Shah (11.05.2011), Tig (21.04.2011), Անտիգոնե (21.04.2011), Արևհատիկ (21.04.2011), Դատարկություն (21.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (21.04.2011), Կաթիլ (18.08.2011), Մանուլ (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենակությունն ամենասուրն զգում ես այն ժամանակ, երբ կողքիդ մարդ կա:

----------

Ariadna (17.05.2011), Claudia Mori (18.05.2011), cold skin (30.05.2011), E-la Via (04.05.2011), einnA (28.04.2011), erexa (28.04.2011), Farfalla (28.04.2011), Inna (26.05.2011), murmushka (18.05.2011), Nare-M (17.05.2011), Quyr Qery (28.04.2011), Կաթիլ (18.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.04.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էլի ամեն տարի հիշում եմ ծննդյանդ օրը…


 Հիշում եմ :Smile: …
Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր, ընկերս :Love: … Կարոտում եմ քեզ:

----------

murmushka (18.05.2011), Nare-M (17.05.2011), Հարդ (17.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Այսօր Գագիկին տեսա կանգառում: Վստահ եմ՝ ինքն ինձ չի հիշում: Բայց ես իրեն հիշում եմ:
Ու ընդհանրապես. իմ մեջ միշտ համոզվածություն է եղել, որ ես մարդկանց լավ եմ հիշում, իսկ իրենք «իրավունք ունեն» ինձ մոռանալ: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու է այդպես: Այդ համոզմունքը թեթև ճաք տվեց միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ մի օր գյուղում մի աղջիկ, ով ինձնից մի քանի տարով մեծ էր, ասաց, որ մենք ծանոթ ենք ու մի քանի տարի առաջ իրար հետ նույնիսկ խաղացել ենք իր տատիկի տան բակում: Անունս էլ էր հիշում: Իսկ ես իրեն չէի հիշում: Ինքս իմ առաջ ամոթով մնացի. ո՜նց կարող էի նման բան թույլ տալ…
Բայց Գագիկի հարցում դժվար թե սխալված լինեմ: Ես էլ իրեն համարյա չեմ հիշում, միայն գիտեմ, որ ինքն է: Միայն մի փոքրիկ զգացողություն…
…Մանկապարտեզում մեր մահճակալներն իրար կողքի էին: Չգիտեմ՝ իրար հետ չզրուցելու, թե որևէ այլ նկատառումով մեզ «ոտուգլուխ» էին պառկացնում քնելու: Հիշողությանս մեջ տպվել են ծածկոցի տակից դուրս եկած՝ Գագիկի սպիտա՜կ-սպիտակ ոտքերը…

----------

aragats (18.05.2011), Claudia Mori (24.05.2011), cold skin (30.05.2011), E-la Via (18.05.2011), einnA (18.05.2011), Kita (18.05.2011), murmushka (18.05.2011), My World My Space (18.05.2011), Nare-M (18.05.2011), Tig (18.05.2011), Արևհատիկ (19.05.2011), Դատարկություն (18.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (18.05.2011), Կաթիլ (18.08.2011), Հարդ (18.05.2011), Մանուլ (24.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2011), Ուլուանա (19.05.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ես չեմ մեռնի,ես կմնամ առանց քեզ`
> Աննյութ, խրված սարդոստայնում օրերի,
> Եվ իմ սառած աչքերի մեջ, քեզ ի տես,
> Հուշդ գալիք հանցանքներս կների:
> 
> Ես գիտեի, որ մի օր դեն կթքես
> Զառանցանքն այս (որը սեր էր երևի)...
> Ես չեմ մեռնի, ես կմնամ առանց քեզ,
> Որ աղոթեմ հանուն փրկված սերերի...


...

----------

Claudia Mori (24.05.2011), cold skin (30.05.2011), Katka (24.05.2011), Kita (24.05.2011), Nare-M (25.05.2011), Tig (24.05.2011), Կաթիլ (18.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.05.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Դոգվիլ»-ը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց երևի վաղուց չեմ նայել: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք է վերադառնալ այդ ֆիլմին, նայել, ուղղակի պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար, որ դեգրադացիա չապրես, որ նորից չդառնաս այն «հին ու բարի» Գրեյսը: Իսկական Գրեյս է պետք լինել:
Ես էդպես էլ չսովորեցի ասել՝ "Goodbye, Tom": Ու չսովորեցի անել այն, ինչ «պիտի անել սեփական ձեռքերով»(Grace: "Some things you have to do yourself."): Ուրեմն դեռ աշխատանք ունեմ առջևումս: Մե՜ծ աշխատանք:
Պիտի ժամանակ գտնել ֆիլմը նորից դիտելու համար: Գլխավոր՝ վերջին հատվածն անգիր հիշում եմ, ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ, հատկապես Գրեյսի ու հոր խոսակցությունը: Բայց դիտել է պետք, էսպես՝ հիշելով, այնպես չի ազդում, ինչպես պետք է:

Արտաքուստ ոչինչ էլ անել պետք չէ, ուղղակի իմ մեջ, իմ հոգում ու մտքում պիտի սովորեմ վատ մարդկանց հրաժեշտ տալ, կարողանալ ընդունել, որ նրանք վատն են ու հրաժարվել նրանց՝ իմ հորինած պուպուշ կամ պուպուշոտ կերպարներից, չկառչել մի նշույլ լավից տվյալ մարդու մեջ ու հավատալ դրան, այլ տեսնել իրականությունն ու այն ամբողջ կեղտն ու թունավոր մաղձը, որ անընդհատ արտադրում են… Հա, տեսնում եմ, չտեսնել հնարավոր չի, բայց ինչո՞ւ եմ փորձում արդարացնել, ինչո՞ւ ու ինչո՞վ եմ փորձում բացատրել այդ մի գրամ լավի գերակայությունը զզվելի ու գարշ էության հանդեպ…




> You do not pass judgement, because you sympathize with them. A deprived childhood and a homicide really isn't necessarily a homicide, right? The only thing you can blame is circumstances. Rapists and murderers may be the victims, according to you. But I, I call them dogs, and if they're lapping up their own vomit the only way to stop them is with the lash... Dogs can be taught many useful things, but not if we forgive them every time they obey their own nature.


Տեսականորեն լա՜վ գիտեմ, գործնականում կիրառության հետ դժվարություններ եմ ունենում: Պիտի աշխատել այդ ուղղությամբ, պիտի սովորել:




> You should be merciful, when there is time to be merciful. But you must maintain your own standard. You owe them that. You owe them that! The penalty you deserve for your transgressions, they deserve for their transgressions.





> Does every human being need to be accountable for their action? Of course they do. But you don't even give them that chance. And that is extremely arrogant.


Համաձայն եմ… Ո՞նց անեմ, որ սա մեխվի ուղեղումս ու դուրս չգա:




> *Grace:* The people who live here are doing their best under very hard circumstances.
> *The Big Man:* If you say so, Grace. But is their best really good enough?


…

----------

Claudia Mori (26.05.2011), cold skin (30.05.2011), Nare-M (07.06.2011), Smokie (26.05.2011), Ամպ (26.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2011), Վոլտերա (17.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Դեգրադացիա… Անընդհատ դեգրադացիա…
Բոլորս դեգրադացվում ենք, չնայած ամեն մեկս մի տեսակի, մեր ձևով, մեր ընտրած ուղղությամբ…
Մենակ թե չասեք, որ էս կոչվում ա «մեծանալ» կամ «կյանքն ա ստիպում» կամ ինչ… Չեմ հավատա:

Ո՜նց եմ զզվել ու հոգնել էս ամեն ինչից:

Բարև, Դեպրեսիա :Smile:  Ո՞նց ես: Լավ ե՞ս:
Դավիթիկը լիներ, հաջորդ բառը լինելու էր «դե հաջող» :Jpit: 

Անկապ ա ::}:  Հա, Արմենուհի Սուրենովնա, քո ասած իմաստով էլ ա _ան-կապ_, էդ էլ եմ զգում:
Ո՜ւֆ:

Հիասթափության հերթական դոզաներն արդեն թեթև եմ տանում: Լավ չի:
Հա, լավ ա, բայց դե ես մազոխիստ եմ, չէ՞, մի բան պիտի լինի՞, որ տխրելու ու ներվայնանալու առիթ դառնա:
Իսկ իրականում ես ուղղակի կախվածություն ունեմ սիրուց ու պիտի սիրեմ, թեկուզ միակողմանի, որ չմեռնեմ: Որ հոգեկան հիվանդ չդառնամ:

Ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինելու, ես սպառել եմ կյանքս, ապրումներս, ամենամեծ ու ամենամաքուր երազներս… Սպառել եմ:
Առջևում մնում ա միայն մի ընտրություն. փոխել արժեհամակարգն ու անցնել մեկ ուրիշի կյանքի:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
 :Love: 



Don't fade away
My brown-eyed girl
Come walk with me
I'll fill your heart with joy
And we'll dance through our isolation
Seeking solace in the wisdom we bestow
Turning thoughts to the here and everafter
Consuming fears in our fiery halos
Say what you mean
Mean what you say
I've heard that innocence
Has led us all astray
But don't let them make you and break you
The world is filled with their broken empty
dreams
Silence is their only virtue
Locked away inside their silent screams
But for now
Let us dance away
This starry night
Filled with the glow of fiery stars
And with the dawn
Our sun will rise
Bringing a symphony of bird cries
Don't bring me down now
Let me stay here for awhile
You know life's too short
Let me bathe here in your smile
I'm transcending
The fall from the garden
Goodnight

----------

cold skin (19.06.2011), Nare-M (07.06.2011), Smokie (07.06.2011), Tig (07.06.2011), Լուսաբեր (08.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էնքա՜ն վատ ա, երբ հոգիդ հաշտ չի աշխարհի հետ… Երբ կա թեկուզ մի մարդ, լավ մարդ, որի հետ հաշտ չես հոգով, որին ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս կամ հիշելիս ահավոր դիսկոմֆորտ է ստեղծվում հոգումդ…


 Ի՞նչ պատահեց… Ինչո՞ւ…
Ասա՝ մեկը լիներ, քեզ հարցներ մի ժամանակ…
Ախր էնքա՜ն լավ գիտեմ…

Ինչքա՜ն ես փոխվել… Էն պայծառ, անմեղ ժպիտը՝ աչքերիդ մեջ ու դեմքիդ վրա… Ո՞ւր է… Ո՞ւր ես դու…
Կա՞ս… Կիսա՞տ ես…
Կյանքումս հանդիպած ամենալուսավոր մադկանցից էիր, գիտե՞ս: Իհա՛րկե գիտես… Իսկ հիմա՞… Էդ ո՞նց էդպես խամրեցիր…
Անիմաստ հարցեր եմ տալիս, գիտեմ…

Ի՞նչ ես անում… Ո՞նց ես…

..........................................................

Ես փորձեցի քեզ օգնել, բայց… Դու ամեն ինչ ավելի քան լավ գիտեիր: Ես քեզ ոչ մի նորություն չասացի: Աչքերիդ մեջ արդեն ուրիշ խորքեր կային, ոչ այնքան լուսավոր ու պայծառ, ինչպես առաջ… Այլ մութ ու խորհրդավոր…
Ու մենք էնքան հեռու էինք… Ես մի քանի քայլ արեցի դեպի քո հեռուները՝ խավարի մեջ թաղված, ձայնեցի քեզ, հետ էի կանչում… Ավելի խորանալ չէի կարող. լավ եմ հիշում այդ տեղանքը, հետո հետ դառնալ չէր լինի, գիտեի… Չէի ուզում նորից խրվել…
Դու գիտեիր՝ ուր ես գնում…
Դու որոշել էիր արդեն… Որոշել էիր…
Ու ես արդեն անզոր էի ու զինաթափ…

Ափսոս…

Կծկվել ես հոգով, ինքնամփոփվել… Խուսափում ես նայել մարդկանց աչքերին… Նույնիսկ եթե ինքդ դա չես նկատում, ճշմարտությունը չես հերքի, խուսափում ես…
Ինչո՞ւ… Դու, որ այն եզակիներից էիր, ովքեր բոլոր մարդկանցից ամենաշատն են արժանի երջանկության…
Ընտրեցիր ազատ անկումը… Մի քանի ակնթարթ հաճույքի համար… Սարսռազդու հաճույքի… Սուր զգացողությունների…
Իսկ հիմա՞: Մահացե՞լ ես, թե՞ հաշմանդամ ես…

..........................................................




> My heart does ache for you.
> I hear your song of swan.
> And eyes that I once knew
> Are full of sadness mourn.
> 
> .......


Հա, ցավում ա…

Ախր ինձ էլ եմ մեղավոր զգում… Ես չլինեի՝ հիմա գուցե ամեն ինչ այլ լիներ քո կյանքում…

----------

cold skin (19.06.2011), einnA (17.06.2011), KiLa (04.08.2011), Nare-M (21.06.2011), Smokie (20.06.2011), Tig (17.06.2011), Ամպ (17.06.2011), Դատարկություն (17.06.2011), Ժունդիայի (17.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.06.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հրաշքս :Love: … Նշանվել ա :Love: …
Ընենց մի տեսակ ոգևորված, հուզված ու էնքա՜ն ուրախ եմ :Love: …
Չափազանց կարևոր ես ինձ համար, դու *պիտի* երջանիկ լինես, դու*ք* պիտի երջանիկ լինե*ք* :Love:  Հասմիկն էլ ա հրաշք, երևում ա :Love:  Համ էլ եթե դու իրեն ես ընտրել… Դրանով իսկ ամեն ինչ ասված է :Love: 
Խայտառակ շատ եմ քեզ սիրում, դու բոլորից խիստ տարբեր ես ինձ համար: Քեզ բացարձակ անշահախնդիր եմ սիրում: Բացարձակ մաքուր:
Բառերս քչություն են անում:
Կոկորդս սեղմվում ա:
Ինձնից առավել՝ քեզ եմ երջանկություն մաղթում…
....................................................................................... :Love:  :Love:  :Love: …

----------

Katka (09.07.2011), KiLa (04.08.2011), Smokie (06.07.2011), Tig (07.07.2011), Արևհատիկ (07.07.2011), Դատարկություն (06.07.2011), Լուսաբեր (06.07.2011), Մանուլ (03.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար**Not Strong Enough*
_Apocalyptica lyrics_

I'm not strong enough to stay away.
Can't run from you,
I just run back to you.
Like a moth I'm drawn into your flame.
Say my name, but it's not the same.
You look in my eyes, I'm stripped of my pride
and my soul surrenders
and you bring my heart to its knees.

And it's killin' me when you're away,
and I wanna leave and I wanna stay.
I'm so confused, so hard to choose
between the pleasure and the pain.
And I know it's wrong, and I know it's right.
Even if I try to win the fight,
my heart would overrule my mind.
And I'm not strong enough to stay away.

I'm not strong enough to stay away.
What can I do?
I would die without you.
And with your presence my heart knows no shame.
I'm not to blame,
Cause you bring my heart to its knees.

And it's killin' me when you're away,
I wanna leave and I wanna stay.
I'm so confused, so hard to choose
between the pleasure and the pain.
And I know it's wrong, and I know it's right.
Even if I try to win the fight,
my heart would overrule my mind.
And I'm not strong enough to stay away.

There's nothing I can do,
My heart is chained to you.
And I can't get free.
Look what this has done to me.

And it's killin' me when you're away,
I wanna leave and I wanna stay.
I'm so confused, so hard to choose
between the pleasure and the pain.
And I know it's wrong, and I know it's right.
Even if I try to win the fight,
my heart would overrule my mind.
And I'm not strong enough to stay away.

...not strong enough, strong enough (to stay away)...

----------

Arpine (03.08.2011), cold skin (04.08.2011), KiLa (04.08.2011), Lem (27.07.2011), Nadine (27.07.2011), Գեա (27.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էս ո՜նց եմ կարոտել… Լացացրիր…

----------

KiLa (04.08.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.07.2011), Միքո (27.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.07.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բողոքելու բառեր էլ չեն մնացել, աստվա՛ծ իմ… Ինքս ինձնից բողոքելու…
Էս ի՜նչ ճահիճ եմ դարձել…

----------

Kita (03.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.08.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի տեսակ հանգստություն իջավ վրա, կարծես թե շատ բաներ դասավորվեցին իրենց տեղերում:
Բայց մի հատիկ վայրկյան մտքովս անցավ, թե՝ լավ, ամեն դեպքում, բա հետո ի՞նչ է լինելու ու ո՞նց, ու մի ակնթարթում սիրտս սկսեց անհանգիստ ու անկանոն թպրտալ… Հանգիստ, սի՛րտ ջան, կներես, խոստանում եմ հաջորդ անգամ հնարավորինս ուշ մտածել էդ մասին: Դու պիտի ապրես, մենք դեռ աղոթելիք ունենք միասին :Secret: …

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2011), KiLa (04.08.2011), murmushka (05.08.2011), My World My Space (04.08.2011), Nare-M (04.08.2011), Tig (04.08.2011), Yevuk (04.08.2011), Արևհատիկ (05.08.2011), Ժունդիայի (04.08.2011), Լուսաբեր (05.08.2011), Կաթիլ (04.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.08.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընենց նեղվեցի… Հանդարտ, բայց նիկոտինոտ դառնությամբ, թեթևակի նյարդայնությամբ տխրություն:
…Ու հա, ես FB-ն հենց ավելի շուտ 100 տարվա ծանոթների հետ շփման հնարավորության համար եմ սիրում, թե չէ՝ համեմատաբար մոտ ընկերների հետ ոնց էլ չլինի՝ կապի ուրիշ միջոցներ կան… Ու հետո՞ ինչ, որ չեմ գրում… Համ էլ՝ չեմ գրում, մի հատ դու գրի, հարցրու՝ ոնց ես, ինչի չես գրում…
Ու եթե էդքան միակողմանի ա էդ կապը պահպանելու, կամ չեղած տեղից փրկելու ձգտումը, ուրեմն հեչ էլ պետք չի… Առաջին կորուստս չես… Երևի վերջինն էլ չես լինի:
Գիտեի, որ քեզ հետ դժվար ա: Բայց որ կապն ընդհատվելուց հետո կարող ա անհնար դառնա, չէի սպասում:
Ես փոխվել եմ, ահագին եմ փոխվել, ու արդեն չեմ կարող full-time անձնազոհություն անել…
Ինձ կներես, գիտեմ, քո տեսանկյունից սխալ եմ եղել, շատ ) … Բայց այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր: Հավատաս-չհավատաս )
Մեկ ա քեզ շատ եմ գնահատում ու սիրում: Տա աստված՝ շուտով հասնես քո երազած հաջողություններին: Իսկ հետո էլ չերազածները կգան ու հերթով կընկնեն գիրկդ )))
Լավ եղի )
Երևի կհանդիպենք…

----------

Ariadna (30.08.2011), Kita (11.08.2011), murmushka (14.08.2011), Nare-M (01.10.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Smokie (08.11.2011), Yevuk (31.08.2011), Դեկադա (18.08.2011), Ժունդիայի (11.08.2011), Կաթիլ (18.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.08.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էդքան սերտաճել պետք չէր…
Էնքան էի վստահ, որ ամբողջական եմ, որ ռեգեներացիայի հատկություններս էլ հասցրին լրիվ հետ զարգանալ…
Քեզ լրիվ պոկեցիր ու գնացիր, կեսս մինչև հիմա արնաքամ ա լինում… Մինչև ե՞րբ…

----------

E-la Via (20.09.2011), Lem (17.08.2011), Meme (23.09.2011), Nare-M (01.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.08.2011), Ուլուանա (10.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Աննան էլ ա ամուսնանում… Վերջապես կիրականանա տարիներով այդքան փայփայած երազանքը: Էս երկու օր է՝ մի տեսակ փայլում է: Չգիտեմ՝ երազանքի իրականացման մոտ լինելն է պատճառը, թե այն, որ մի ամբողջ ամիս լավ հանգստացել է, թե երկուսը միասին: Բայց շատ է փոխվել:
Շատ ուրախ եմ իր համար, ես էլ եմ պայծառանում իրեն էդպես տեսնելիս:
Միակ բանը, որ թույլ չի տալիս լիարժեք, իմ ուզած չափով ցնծալ այդ փաստից՝ վախենում եմ հարցնել. «սիրո՞ւմ ես»…

Քեզ էլ երջանկություն, Ան ջան, տա աստված, որ որոշումդ ճիշտ լինի: Դու կսիրես, գիտեմ… Մուլտս :Kiss:

----------

Agni (30.08.2011), Ariadna (30.08.2011), Kita (30.08.2011), Meme (23.09.2011), Nare-M (01.10.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Tig (30.08.2011), Դատարկություն (30.08.2011), Լուսաբեր (30.08.2011), Մանուլ (28.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կյա՜նքս, Սե՜րս, Արև՜ս… Ո՜նց եմ շնորհակալ, որ մի օր հայտնվեցիր կյանքումս… Դու չլինեիր, քո հանդեպ տածածս էս ամենախորը ու ամենամաքուր սերը չլիներ, ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի ինձ էսքան սիրեի :Smile: …
Հրա՜շքս… Մի հատիկ «երջանկություն» բառը չի կարող ասել, թե ինչ եմ քեզ մաղթում, բայց Աստված գիտի, ու անպայման ի կատար ա ածելու, անկասկած…
Շնորհավո՜ր :Love: …

----------

Agni (20.09.2011), Ariadna (28.09.2011), Arpine (20.09.2011), E-la Via (20.09.2011), einnA (30.09.2011), Meme (23.09.2011), Nare-M (01.10.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Tig (20.09.2011), Yevuk (20.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (20.09.2011), Դատարկություն (21.09.2011), Մանուլ (20.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ուզում եմ խելքից դուրս սիրել, ուզում եմ մինչև ուղնուծուծս նվիրվել ու իմանալ, որ դրանից ճիշտ բան չկա տիեզերքում…
Շատ բան եմ ուզում երևի )

Այսօր առավոտյան, դեռ անկողնում, հեռախոսը հայտնվեց ձեռքիս, ու ականջիս մեջ որոշ ժամանակով ծվարեց երջանկությունը… «Անի՞, Անի՞… Պապի՞…» :Love:  Հրաշքս :Love:  Հետո մի քիչ մյուս հրաշքս մռնչաց ականջիս տակ, վագրիկս :Love: 
Երևի սրանից ավել մեկ էլ սեփական երեխայի ձայնը կարող է երջանկացնել )
Քիչ մնաց… Կգրկեմ արևներիս ու առնվազն 2 աշխարհ իմը կլինի )
Մենակ թե զուտ անձնական ապրումներս ու դեպրեսնյակս գլուխ չբարձրացնեն ու ամեն ինչ փչացնեն… Ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու:  :Smile: 

***
Բայց ընենց փչացած եմ ինձ զգում: Բուն իմաստով, էլի, _փուչ_ացած :Jpit:  Նաիրուհու ասած՝ մշակութային քաղց ա մոտս: Բայց ոչ միայն մշակութային: Խառը…
Մտքերս սպառվել են, զգացմունքներս խառն են ու հակասական, ամեն ինչից հոգնել եմ, ամեն բան կարդալ-լսելիս մտածում եմ՝ «յանի ի՞նչ», ուզում եմ՝ մարդիկ ինձ սիրեն, ընկերներ եմ ուզում, շփում, բան, բայց որ լինում ա, սկսում եմ նյարդայնանալ… Սենց չի լինի… Ձեռից գնում եմ :LOL: 

Հրաշքներս գան, ինձ մի հատ հոգեթերապիայի կուրս տան :Love: …

Տես, Դնև, ուզում եմ էլի ինչ-որ բան գրել, ուզում եմ արտահայտվել, թեթևանալ, բայց ասելու բան չկա… Ու էլի մնում եմ նենց, ոնց կայի:

Բայց ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու: Ես սպասում եմ :Smile: …

----------

Ariadna (28.09.2011), E-la Via (28.09.2011), einnA (30.09.2011), Kita (30.09.2011), Lem (30.09.2011), Lusinamara (28.09.2011), Meme (30.09.2011), murmushka (28.09.2011), My World My Space (28.09.2011), Nare-M (01.10.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Smokie (03.11.2011), Yevuk (29.09.2011), Արէա (29.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (28.09.2011), Դատարկություն (28.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (30.09.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2011), Ուլուանա (28.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընկերս… Կկարողանա՞ս ինձ էսօր օգնել… Վատ եմ…

----------

Meme (30.09.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչո՞ւ եմ ես էսքան հստակ զգում, թե որ բառիդ տակ, որ սմայլիկիդ որ դիրքում ինչքան ու ինչ կա… Ինչո՞ւ եմ էսքան հստակ հասկանում, թե ոնց ես, ինչ է կատարվում մեջդ ու ինչ տրամադրություն ունես… Զգո՞ւմ եմ քեզ…
Կներես, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փչացնում եմ կյանքդ իմ եսասիրական թուլությունների պատճառով: Վստահ եմ՝ եթե իմանայիր, թե քանի անգամ ու ինչերի միջով եմ անցել/անցնում, ու թե դրանից ինչքանն է քեզ «բաժին հասնում», լուռ կտանեիր ամեն ինչ… Գիտեմ. էդքան կամ քո համար, որ էդ փոքրիկ զոհողությունն ինձ համար անեիր: Ուղղակի չգիտես: Ու պետք էլ չի, որ իմանաս:
Աչքերս… չէ, հիվանդ չեմ… Բայց հուսով եմ՝ ով էլ մի տարօրինակ բան է նկատել, հիվանդությանը կվերագրի…
Էսօր մի քիչ հանգիստ եմ, մի քիչ ուրախ, ու շա՜տ տխուր: Բայց տխրությանս մեջ գրեթե կեղտ չկա:

Լավ կլինի:

----------

E-la Via (01.10.2011), einnA (01.10.2011), Katka (01.10.2011), Kita (01.10.2011), Meme (01.10.2011), My World My Space (01.10.2011), Nadine (01.10.2011), Nare-M (01.10.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Smokie (03.11.2011), Արէա (01.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (02.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.10.2011), Ուլուանա (02.11.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էնքան բան կա, էնքան թեմա կա գրելու… Էսքան երկար ընդմիջումից հետո մանավանդ:
Բայց երևի թե մի բան ասեմ, մնացածը թե հետո գան, կգրեմ, թե չէ, հո չէ:

Հա, գրում եմ, բայց չէի ուզի, որ կարդաս սա: Եթե կարդաս, երևի թե չես հասկանա, թե ինչու, ինչի համար, կամ էլ կհասկանաս, բայց չես հավատա անկեղծությանս: Լավ կլինի, որ չկարդաս:
Ասում եմ՝ «…որովհետև մարդիկ կան, որոնց ես «տոչկել» եմ, ու իրենք իմ կյանքում կարևոր են, ու ինձ համար շատ կարևոր ա, որ էդ մարդկանց կյանքում ամեն ինչ ճիշտ լինի…»: Վստահ եմ՝ մտածում ես, թե քեզ նկատի ունեմ: Իհարկե, միանշանակ, նկատի ունեմ… Բայց ավելի շատ հենց իրեն նկատի ունեի, քան քեզ: Չգիտեմ, էս պահին, էս պատմության մեջ ամենաշատը հենց իր մասին եմ մտածում, որքան էլ քեզ համար կարող է տարօրինակ թվալ այդ փաստը: Ուզում եմ ինքն իսկապես երջանիկ լինի, էնքան, ինչքան ես եմ երբևէ երազել… Ու չեմ ուզում որ դու իրեն խանգարես: Ու չեմ ուզում, որ ինքն իրեն խանգարի…
Մի տեսակ խանդում եմ… բայց ոչ թե քեզ՝ իր հանդեպ, այլ իրեն՝ քո… Ոնց որ իրեն ինձնից հեռացրած լինես, ոնց որ ինձ լավ ընկերոջից զրկած լինես, այ էդ տեսակ, կարելի ա ասել՝ նեղացած զգացողություն ունեմ: Ու էն որ անվան վերջին տառը շեշտելով երեսիս էիր տալիս, իբր՝ ես իրավունք չունեի իրեն էդպես դիմել, մենակ քեզ ա վերապահված էդ գերբնական իրավունքը… Էգոիստի մեկն ես, էլի, lol):
Չգիտեմ՝ առանց քեզ որտեղից պիտի իր մասին իմանայի, բայց ամեն դեպքում… Էս պահին ինքն ինձ մի տեսակ ավելի մոտ ա, ինձ համար ավելի առաջնահերթ կարևորություն ունի, քան դու:

Աբսուրդ: Մարդկային աննորալ հոգեբանություն:

Ցուրտ ա:

----------

Meme (01.11.2011), murmushka (02.11.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Smokie (11.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի քանի օր է՝ էս միտքը մտել է մեջս ու թեթև, բայց հաստատակամ բզբզում է… Գիտե՞ս, հանկարծ գիտակցեցի, որ խնդիրս միայն քեզնից հրաժարվել չկարողանալս չի: Մի բան էլ կա, որ խլում է դրա հանդեպ ունեցածս բոլոր բարոյական իրավունքները… Ես խոստացել եմ քեզ… Հիշո՞ւմ ես…
Գուցե այն ժամանակվա քո հարցն ու իմ պատասխանն արդեն վաղուց արժեզրկվել են քեզ համար: Բայց իմ զգացողություններն ուրիշ են… Խոստումս երդման էր հավասար, նույնիսկ ոչ սովորական երդման… այլ եկեղեցում, Աստծո առաջ…
Էլի էի հիշել այդ փաստը, բայց առաջին անգամն էր, որ այս տեսանկյունից նայեցի, որ գիտակցեցի իրավիճակիս անելանելիությունը… Մի տեսակ երկյուղ է մտել մեջս… Հա՛մ տխուր եմ դրա համար, հա՛մ ուրախ… Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու եմ ուրախ…
Հիմար եմ, որ սենց բաներ եմ զգում, չէ՞ )
Եսի՞մ…
***
Զգայարաններս ահագին թարմացել են: Նույնիսկ ապրել եմ ուզում: Երևի քո «մատը խառն ա», կամ էլ Lacrimosa-ի ազդեցությունն է: Էլի սիրում եմ քեզ, էլի ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ու ամեն ինչ սխալ ա… Մի տեսակ հեռու ես, ու էդ լավ ա… Հեշտ ա ապրվում տենց… Եթե մոտ չես, գոնե հեռու եղիր…

***
Չգիտեմ՝ սա ինչ կապ ունի, ուղղակի վերջին օրերին ամենաշատ լսածս 3 երգերից մեկն ա. Ich verlasse heut dein Herz...

----------

Arpine (24.11.2011), E-la Via (23.11.2011), erexa (23.11.2011), Katka (23.11.2011), Kita (05.12.2011), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Smokie (23.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2011), Ուլուանա (04.12.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի բարակ թաղանթի տակ այնքա՜ն վերքոտ ու վիրավոր եմ…
Ի՜նչ ուշ են սպիանում վերքերս… Թվում է, թե պրոցեսի մեջ էլ չեն: Քանի՜-քանի տարիներ են անցել ամեն մեկի գոյացումից, բայց դեռ առաջին օրվա պես թարմ են երևում:
Մի հատիկ բառ… Ախր ուրիշ բանի մասին էի մտածում, հետո՞ ինչ, որ էդ բառը մեջը կար… Ոնց որ մատներով ու ձեռքերով մտած լինեմ էդ բաց, արնաավշախառը վերքի մեջ… Համ զզվելի ա, համ ցավոտ, ահավոր մղկտում ա… Թե խի՞ եմ բզբզում…

Էնքա՜ն եմ ինձ ափսոսում…

----------

Agni (05.12.2011), einnA (08.12.2011), Katka (04.01.2012), Kita (05.12.2011), Lem (10.01.2012), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), Ripsim (05.12.2011), Smokie (05.12.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (05.12.2011), Ժունդիայի (05.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2011), Շինարար (05.12.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիտեմ, որ չես մոռանա… Գիտեմ. ինձ մոռանալ չի լինի )
"Calumet"-ի պատին, ուղիղ աչքերիս առաջ ցցված էր գրությունը. "You are innocent when you dream.": Իսկ ես երազելիք չունեմ, որ երազեմ: Երբ երազանքներդ մենակ երազանք են, անիրականանալի, մեջը ուրիշ մարդիկ են ներառում, որ շատ կուլտուրական, բարեհամբույր ժպիտով ծալում են երազանքդ, տալիս ձեռքդ ու բարի ճանապարհ մաղթում, անբնական է, որ շարունակես երազել:
Գժությունս բռնել ա, էլի հիշել եմ, որ ես մարդ էի, որ մարդիկ պիտի որ ապրեն… Իրավունքներս եմ պահանջում, lol:
Մի կողմից՝ թքած ունեմ ամեն ինչի վրա էլ, նույնիսկ մտածում եմ՝ ձև լիներ, գոնե էս կյանքից հետո էլ չվերածնվեի, ոչ հավես ա մնացել, ոչ ուժ: Բայց մեկ էլ պատկերացնում ես՝ ախր կարելի էր ապրե՜լ, է՜, ու էդ ժամանակ… Ափսոսում եմ, էլի )
Էնքան լավ բան կարող էր լինել կյանքը, մենակ թե մի՜ քիչ ավել գիտակցություն ու մի՜ քիչ էլ պատասխանատվություն լիներ:
Ինձնից շատ ոչ մեկն էս աշխարհում չէր կարող երջանիկ լինել, գրազ կգամ )
Սերը պոզով-պոչով չի լինում: Սա ի միջի այլոց:
Ես էլ եմ մարդ, ես էլ եմ նորություն ուզում, ես էլ եմ փոփոխություն ու հետաքրքրություն ուզում: Ու ես կարող եմ դառնալ էդ նորությունն էլ, փոփոխությունն էլ… Ցանկություն լինի: Բայց միայն երկուստեք: Իսկ ըտենց չի լինում: Ու ես թքած ունեմ…
Չէ, չէ՜, ես չեմ ուզում մեռնել :Smile: 

Չեմ ուզում կիսատ-պռատ կյանք, պետքս չի, ձեզ պահեք ձեր գույզգույն կարկատանները, գրողը տանի… Ինձ իմ միագույն շորի փռթիկը թող մնա… Ավելի ճիշտ՝ նախկին շորի պատառիկի մասին հիշողություններս ) Մենակ դրանք են իմը: Ոչ մեկի չեմ տա…

Բոլորիդ անասելի շատ սիրում եմ, ու բոլորիդ՝ ատում: Ոչ մեկի կարիքը չունեմ: Մի՛ սիրեք ինձ, մի փորձեք ինչ-որ բան փոխել: Սրանից լավ հաստատ չի լինելու:

............................................................................................................................................





Հ.Գ. Սիրում եմ քեզ…

----------

Agni (10.01.2012), E-la Via (10.01.2012), Lem (10.01.2012), murmushka (10.01.2012), Quyr Qery (12.01.2012), unknown (10.01.2012), Yevuk (17.01.2012), Արևհատիկ (18.01.2012), Գեա (10.01.2012), Դատարկություն (10.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.01.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Այնպես մի անի, որ ես ուրանամ իմ սրբությունը,
> Այնպես մի անի, որ սրտիս համար արդեն մեկ դառնա,
> Թե ում ոտքի տակ դնի իր սերն ու իր քնքշությունը,
> Եվ ում համբուրեն իմ շրթունքները՝ ծարավից արնած։
> 
> Իմ հավատն էիր... Բայց այսօր ցավի ամպերը խավար
> Կարկուտ են տեղում ու թափում սիրո ծաղիկ ու թերթեր..
> Դու գիտե՞ս արդյոք, թե ինչ ասել է կորցնել հավատ,
> Եվ ինչ ասել է փշրել այն կուռքը, որ ինքդ ես կերտել։


- - -

----------

E-la Via (19.01.2012), Lem (09.02.2012), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), unknown (18.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

*Հովո*ն ասում ա՝ փոխի ոնց հարմար ա, ես էլ սենց եմ ուզում ասել.



> Քեզ համար մեռնելս ի՞նչ է,
> եթե ոչինչ էր կողքիդ ապրելս:

----------

Agni (11.02.2012), E-la Via (09.02.2012), Lem (09.02.2012), murmushka (11.02.2012), My World My Space (09.02.2012), unknown (09.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.02.2012), Շինարար (18.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

[խիստ ժամանակավրեպ]
Պատրաստ եմ կյանքիս յուրաքանչյուր օրվա 23 ժամ 59 րոպեն չունենալ, միայն թե մնացած մի րոպեն վայելեմ սրտիդ զարկերը…

----------

Agni (16.02.2012), cold skin (22.02.2012), E-la Via (15.02.2012), einnA (15.02.2012), KiLa (14.02.2012), murmushka (14.02.2012), My World My Space (14.02.2012), Smokie (14.02.2012), unknown (14.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (14.02.2012), Լուսաբեր (14.02.2012), Հարդ (14.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2012), Նուշություն (17.02.2012), Շինարար (18.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի լավ բան կա. Արևս ինձ հիշում է ու ջերմացնում :Love: 
[ու մենակ ես գիտեմ էս գրառմանս իրական արժեքը]

----------

Agni (16.02.2012), E-la Via (16.02.2012), My World My Space (16.02.2012), Smokie (16.02.2012), Դատարկություն (16.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2012), Շինարար (18.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մարդամեկը… Դուք իրեն առաջ չեք տեսել, ախր չգիտեք…
Երբ վերջին անգամ հանդիպեցինք, ինքն արդեն ուրիշ էր: Նայում էի աչքերին ու իրեն չէի տեսնում, իր մոդիֆիկացված տարբերակն էր արդեն: Ու ինքը ամեն ինչ լավ գիտեր: Ես էլ, բնականաբար: Եթե ինքը չիմանար, որ ես գիտեմ, չէր ուզենա հանդիպել: Բայց միտքն իրենն էր. չնայած որ ես էլ էի պատրաստվում նույնն անել, բայց ինքն առաջարկեց: Հետո… արդեն ասել եմ: Չկարողացա զգացածս բացատրել: Չկարողացա բացատրել, թե ինչու է էդ ամենը սխալ: Որովհետև ինքն արդեն լավ գիտեր… հնարավոր է՝ ինձնից էլ լավ:
Ու հետո… հետո հիշում եմ այն օրը, երբ տեսա նրան հրապարակի շատրվանների մոտ նստած: Էնքա՜ն գեղեցիկ թվաց ինձ: Մտամոլոր նայում էր ջրերին… Շտապում էի, բայց մտքովս անցավ՝ քանի մենակ է, մոտենամ, բարևեմ… Կարոտել էի դե… Բայց մինչ ես կորոշեի, ինքը գլուխն առավ թևերի մեջ ու սկսեց հեկեկալ… Շարունակեցի ճամփաս…
Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ… Ափսոսում եմ. հրաշք էր նա… մի ժամանակ…

Հ.Գ.
Եթե որևէ մեկը գրածս նմանացրեց իր իմացած որևէ պատմության, խնդրում եմ՝ իր կարծիքն ու մտքերն այս թեմայով իր մեջ պահի: Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Էլի եմ ուզում գրել… Մի կողմից՝ էնքա՜ն բան կա գրելու, մյուսից՝ ի՞նչ գրեմ… Կամ թե ո՞ր մի մազոխիստին են պետք իմ զառանցանքները…

----------

Agni (17.02.2012), cold skin (22.02.2012), murmushka (17.02.2012), My World My Space (17.02.2012), Nare-M (29.02.2012), Smokie (17.02.2012), unknown (17.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (17.02.2012), Հարդ (17.02.2012), Մ Մ (28.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2012), Շինարար (18.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Միակ մարդը, որ տրանսլիտով ա գրում, ու ես ոչ միայն չեմ նյարդայնանում, այլև մեծ ոգևորությամբ ու սիրով եմ կարդում ամեն մի բառը։ Ու նույնիսկ, պետք եղած դեպքում, նաև տրանսլիտով պատասխանում, ու էլի՝ առանց նյարդայնության նշույլի )
Գուցե նոստալգիա է, չգիտեմ։ Ախր չափազանց քաղցր էին ինձ համար այն բոլոր նամակները՝ գրված նույն «ձեռագրով»՝ տրանսլիտ, նույն կարգի բացթողումներ ու թերություններ…
Ո՜նց եմ կարոտել…
Ում-ում, բայց քեզ որ հաստատ վստահում եմ, իմ կյանքի ամենամեծ հրա՜շք :Love:  Որ դու արև պատվիրեցիր էն ձմռան օրով, ու եղավ արև, ես քեզ արդեն ամեն հարցում հավատում եմ…
Ու թող որ ամեն ինչ քո սրտով լինի…

----------

Agni (17.02.2012), cold skin (22.02.2012), E-la Via (17.02.2012), murmushka (17.02.2012), My World My Space (17.02.2012), Nare-M (29.02.2012), Smokie (17.02.2012), unknown (17.02.2012), Yevuk (18.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (17.02.2012), Հարդ (17.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2012), Շինարար (18.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չնայած, որ սիրում եմ քեզ, բայց շատ ենք տարբեր: Ու հույսս հենց այդ տարբերությունն է… Մի կողմ թող «տոռմուզներդ» (հա լավ, վայ, արգելակներդ :Beee: ), ինքնավստահ ու միշտ դրական եղիր, վայելիր կյանքիդ ամեն վայրկյանը ու երջանիկ եղիր: Ու թող որ իմ վախերը միայն իմ կոմպլեքսավորվածության արդյունքը լինեն, ես շա՜տ ուրախ կլինեմ :Smile: 
Սիրում եմ ջինջ աչքերիցդ հորդող երանությունը, երբ սիրելի բաների/մարդկանց մասին ես խոսում ))

*
Ու ուզում էի ասել, որ խեցգետինը շա՜տ համով էր :Love: … [ու ինչպես հաճախ՝ կլռեմ ամենակարևորի մասին]

----------

cold skin (22.02.2012), E-la Via (18.02.2012), Lusinamara (18.02.2012), Nare-M (29.02.2012), Smokie (18.02.2012), unknown (18.02.2012), Yevuk (18.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2012), Շինարար (18.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենակ եմ տանը… Բոլորովին մենակ:
Բայց «սենյակս» խոհանոցից զատող երկնագույն շերտավարագույրը քաշել եմ: Որ առանձնանամ: Ավելի:
Թեթևակի հարբել եմ, 8%-անոց բալի կոկտեյլը համով էր: Ու Կանչելիի «Ստիքս»-ը արեց իր գործը. նեղվում էի, որ ինձ հոգեպես պատեպատ եմ տալիս մի քառակուսի մետրում, բայց լացելու թեմա չկա: «Ստիքսը» բացեց "կանալները": Քիչ մը լացեցի, նենց չի, որ հանգստացա, բայց դե չեղած տեղը էլի բան էր:

Ամենասարսափելի բանը՝ երբ զգացող մարդը զգում է, որ չի զգում:

Երբ փորձում ես գիտակցել զգացածիդ (կամ չզգալուդ) պատճառները, ինքդ քեզ սկսում ես պրիմիտիվ թվալ: Բայց դու գիտես, որ պրիմիտիվ չես: Բայց որ պրիմիտիվ չես, բա ի՞նչ ես: Բա ինչո՞ւ ես խնդիրներդ ձևակերպում նույն կերպ, ինչ ուրիշ՝ «կանխատեսելի» մարդիկ:

Չգիտեմ, սիրուն, պաթետիկ մտքեր առաջանում էին որոշ ժամանակ առաջ, տարվեցի մտածումով, չգրեցի Դնևումս, հիմա էլ անիմաստ բարբաջում եմ: Հարբածի անիմաստ ու անհեթեթ բարբաջանքներ, որ իրականում ոչինչ չեն ասում ո՛չ գրել սկսելու իրակիան դրդապատճառի, ո՛չ էլ որևէ ուրիշ բանի մասին:

Չեմ ուզում գրել ոչ մի բան
Գրելը կենտրոնացում է պահանջում, իսկ ես իրոք հարբել եմ, մանավանդ, որ գիշեր է, պիտի որ քունս տաներ հիմա
Ու տանում է
հա, մեկ-մեկ ուզում եմ փոքրատառերով գրել ու առանց վերջակետի
ու հիշում եմ, որ տենց Լիլն էր անում
էն Լիլը, որին ես իրավունք ունեմ Լիլ անվանելու, lol
բայց գիտեմ՝ էդ ինչից ա
ու չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ Լիլի դեպքում էլ ա նման մի պատճառից
բայց համարյա համոզված եմ, որ տենց ա

f*ck

Հայհոյում եմ արդեն, lol

«Ստիքսը» երկրwրդ անգամ ա վերջանում
ամեն գրածս ստիպված եմ լինում նորից խմբագրել
խմբագրելու համար կենտրոնանում եմ, համյարյա օյաղանում
բլին)
շատ ինձ պետք էր
ուրիշները, թեկուզ իմ կողմից սիրված մարդիկ, ո՞նց են անում
մինչև ե՞րբ եմ խմբագրվելու

չյոռտ)

վախենում եմ էս գրածս commit անեմ, վախենում եմ վաղը կարդալ ու ամաչել, որ սենցն եմ եղել
ոչ թե որ սենցն եմ եղել, այլ որ էնքան էժան եմ եղել, որ սենց վիճակս հրապարակել եմ

բան չեմ հասկանում
բան չեմ զգում
ուզում եմ մտածել, թե մեռնում եմ
բայց սուտ ա ախր, ինչ մեռնել
յա յեսչյո վ պոլնըմ ռասսվեծե սիլ, մեռնելը երազանք կլիներ)

հոգեբանական ճգնաժամի մեջ եմ
վախենում եմ հոգեբանի այցելել
վախենում եմ՝ հոգեբանների հոգեկան առողջության ջառմեն մնա վզիս, lol

թե խի՞ պիտի սենց լիներ

Հա, էսօր մտածում էի՝ ոնց որ թե էլի ուզում եմ տղա լինել
Այսինքն՝ փոքր ժամանակ էր, որ «կռիվ էի անում» ծնողներիս հետ, թե ինձ ինչու տղա չեն «ծնվացրել»
հետո հասկացա, թե ինչ մեծ պատիվ ու առաքելություն ա կին լինելը
բայց հիմա խիստ կասկածում եմ, թե ինչքանով ա առավել կին լինելը
տղամարդ եմ ուզում լինել
որ ամեն ինչին սենց խիստ ու հիստերիկ չմոտենամ
որ կանանց սիրեմ
հա, բոլորին, ոչ թե կոնկրետ մեկին, ոչ թե մինչև կյանքի վերջ, այլ նենց, ձեռի հետ, ուղղակի գնահատելով էն փաստը, որ կին են
սիրեմ, հոգեպես, գեղարվեստրեն, փիլիսոփայորեն, ֆիզիկապես… ու էդ ամեն ինչից մենակ լավ զգամ
ամուսնանամ մենակ նրա համար, որ էդ պահին խելքիս տենց կփչի
կամ էլ չեմ ամուսնանա սկի, շատ պետքս ա
ուղղակի կսիրեմ, կլինեմ տարբեր կանանց հետ, որ իմ համար կգժվեն ու մեկը մեկից սիրուն կլինեն, որ սիրտս գրավեն

արյա, էս ինչեր եմ զառանցում, lol

մի ձև պետք ա էս ամեն ինչը մեջիցս դուրս գա, սենց չի լինի, սենց չի կարող շարունակվել

վաղը ուշանալու եմ գործից
ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցնի՝ խի ա Անին ուշացել
սովորական ա արդեն, մեկ ա՝ 10:30-11:00-ից ուշ հո չե՞մ հասնի
ամեն օր էլ ուշանում ա, էլի

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------

Chilly (29.02.2012), cold skin (07.03.2012), E-la Via (29.02.2012), einnA (01.03.2012), erexa (01.03.2012), Lem (29.02.2012), murmushka (29.02.2012), My World My Space (29.02.2012), Nare-M (29.02.2012), Ripsim (29.02.2012), Smokie (29.02.2012), unknown (29.02.2012), Yevuk (04.05.2012), Արևհատիկ (05.03.2012), Դատարկություն (05.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (29.02.2012), Նուշություն (29.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Զարմանալի ա: Ախր էս հիվանդությունը ինչ-որ առումով լավ է ազդել, օրեր շարունակ պառկելն ու ոչ մի բանի մասին չմտածելը հնարավորինս խաղաղացրել, հանգստացրել են ինձ:
Ու հիմա, երբ կարծես թե ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ունի, ու ես հաշտվել եմ «իրերի» նման դասավորության հետ…
Մի քանի բառ ենք փոխանակել, ես հեռու եմ, ինքն էլ չի մոտեցել (հա, արդեն՝ _ինքը_, պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես :Smile:  ), հոգեպես մեջս բան չի փոխվել… Բայց ընենց մի դող էր ընկել մարմինս, երևի ջերմությունս էլ պահի տակ բարձրացավ… Մի քանի րոպե հետո հասկացա, որ զգալիորեն թուլացել եմ… Ու էդ՝ զուտ ֆիզիկապես: Մտքով ու հոգով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա ու նորմալ:
Դե հա, կարոտել եմ, շատ փիս եմ կարոտել, եթե ինքս իմ առաջ անկեղծանամ, բայց նենց՝ _ճիշտ_ կարոտ ա, էլի :Smile:  Խնամող կարոտ ))
Սենց ա, էլի, զակոն պոդլսծի, հերթը հասավ դզվելուն, հիմա էլ ֆիզիկականս ա պադվադիտ անում :LOL: 

Դնևս, գրկ քեզ, ընգերս, ես քեզ միշտ էլ հիշում ու գնահատում եմ, գիտեմ՝ դու իսկական ընկեր ես ու զգում ես՝ տրամաբանելու փոխարեն…  :Friends:

----------

cold skin (07.03.2012), E-la Via (05.03.2012), murmushka (08.03.2012), My World My Space (05.03.2012), Ripsim (05.03.2012), Smokie (05.03.2012), unknown (05.03.2012), Yevuk (04.05.2012), Արևհատիկ (05.03.2012), Դատարկություն (05.03.2012), Մանուլ (16.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում եմ՝ էլի կհաշտվեմ էն մտքի հետ, որ սենց ա, որ ուրիշ ձև չկա, որ չի լինի, բայց ախպոր պես, խնդրում եմ, մի ասա, որ էն ինչ կար, սուտ էր…

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there with open arms and open eyes…"

----------

cold skin (12.07.2012), Yevuk (04.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.05.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Առանց մահ վերածնունդ չի լինում…
Երբեմն պիտի *որոշես* մեռնել: Հետագա ծնունդդ չխափանելու համար:
......................................................................................
Հասա…

----------

Arpine (15.05.2012), Chilly (10.05.2012), Katka (09.06.2012), Lusinamara (10.05.2012), murmushka (10.05.2012), Ripsim (10.05.2012), Smokie (10.05.2012), Yevuk (11.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (10.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.05.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վայրենության ու քաղաքակրթության, խելահեղության ու իմաստնության, պատրանքի ու իրականության, կենդանու և Աստծո միջև ինչ-որ տեղ կորում եմ ես…

----------

Agni (15.05.2012), Arpine (08.09.2012), einnA (29.05.2012), Katka (17.05.2012), My World My Space (15.05.2012), Smokie (15.05.2012), Արևհատիկ (15.05.2012), Դատարկություն (15.05.2012), Մանուլ (16.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.05.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

100%-անոց Second Life Syndrome




Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ, շա՜տ շատ )))


Սիրել եմ քեզ, սիրում եմ, սիրելու եմ:
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ եղար…

----------

cold skin (12.07.2012), Moonwalker (10.06.2012), Smokie (28.06.2012), Դատարկություն (09.06.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

...
Չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ վերաբերվեն իբրև «հարմար թեկնածուի» [(c) Սաթիկ տատի]: Ուզո՞ւմ եք հետս շփվել՝ շատ լավ, նույնիսկ հնարավոր է՝ ընկերանանք, բայց ծանոթության առաջին պահից մտքում «լուրջ հարաբերությունների» հավանականությունը քննարկելով հաստատ դրան չեք հասնի: Դուրս չի գալիս ուղղակի, ներող:
Նեղվում եմ, շատ եմ նեղվում, երբ մեկ էլ սկսում են իրենց ընտանիքից պատմել, առավել ևս՝ գովել, բան… Հակառակ էֆֆեկտն ա տալիս: Երևի կոմպլեքսավորված եմ, կամ էլ չեմ ուզում ընտանիք ունենալ… Բայց ինձ էդպես չի թվում:
Երևի իրոք ճիշտ մարդիկ չեն ինձ հանդիպում, գուցե ռոմանտիկա եմ փնտրում, իսկական սիրո եմ սպասում, սենց՝ «դե ես արդեն 32 տարեկան եմ, արդեն մտածում եմ ամուսնանալ, դե որ դու չես ուզում, ուրեմն էլ քեզ տուն չեմ ճանապարհի, որ կողքից չտեսնեն, ուրիշ բաներ մտածեն…» - սենց չեմ ուզում, չի դզում: Հա, ես էլ 26 եմ, ընենց չի, որ շատ եմ ուզում մենակ լինել, բայց «քցել-բռնելով» չեմ ուզում կողքիս մարդուն ընտրել, շնորհակալ եմ…
Մամային բան չեմ ասում. ինքը հաստատ կնեղվի, որ իր «պոտենցիալ փեսաներին» հերթով մերժում եմ, ոմանց նույնիսկ թույլ չեմ տալիս հասնել ինչ-որ բան առաջարկելուն: Հա, ես փեսա-, ամուսնա- և ընտանեֆոբ եմ :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան. «Ի՞նչ գիրք ես կարդում… Հա, շատ լավ գիրք ա: Դասական ա… Մալադեց, որ կարդում ես, իրոք շատ լավ գիրք ա… Ճիշտ ա, ցավոք, ես չեմ կարդացել, բայց…» -  :Blink:   ::}: 

Մի խոսքով…

Քունս տանում ա: Հազարից մեկ որոշեցի գրել, էն էլ քունս տանում ա: Տեսար, չէ՞, Դնևս, թարս ա ))

Հա, ու էս վերևի գրածն էլ՝ ահագին ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել, ստացվեց էն, ինչ ստացվեց :Jpit: 

Բայց քանի որ շատ վաղուց բան չեմ պատմել քեզ, ուզում եմ մի քանի բառով ասել, որ շա՜տ լավ եմ վերջերս, ամեն ինչ սկսել ա ընկնել իր տեղը: Նաև գրեթե ամեն օր լինում են բաներ, որոնց մասին հաստատ կգրեի քեզ, եթե ժամանակ ունենայի: Լավ, դրական բաներ շատ են եղել էս ընթացքում, ընդհուպ մինչև այնպիսիք, որ հաստատ դեռ երկա՜ր հիշվելու են: Ամենակարևոր «ձեռքբերումներիցս» մեկը՝ վերջապես վերագտա Գևին, հուսով եմ շուտով նաև Արթուրին տեսնել: Ճիշտ է, դեռ մենակ մի անգամ ենք հանդիպել, ես էլ, ինքն էլ ահագին փոխվել ենք, մեծացել, բայց ներսում նույնն էինք երկուսս էլ, շփումը ստացվեց` հին, բարի ժամանակների նման:

Կաշխատեմ քեզ էլի գրել, Դնևս: Ուղղակի շատ եմ զբաղված վերջերս, ոչ մի րոպե տրամադրել չեմ կարողանում:
Կարևորը՝ ես լավ եմ, այնքան լավ, որ նույնիսկ դեմքիս վրա «ստացված» աշխարհի քարտեզը ի զորու չեղավ տրամադրությունս փչացնել  :Jpit:  Լավ ա լինելու ամեն ինչ: Որովհետև արդեն լավ ա  :Smile:

----------

Agni (26.06.2012), einnA (29.06.2012), erexa (14.10.2012), Lem (26.06.2012), Lusinamara (26.06.2012), Moonwalker (26.06.2012), otar (26.06.2012), Smokie (26.06.2012), Yevuk (08.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2012), Ուլուանա (26.06.2012), Ռուսա (26.06.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչի՞ց ա, որ օրագրումս ինձ մի տեսակ պաշտպանված եմ զգում: Թեկուզ բան չգրեմ, մենակ մտնեմ թեման, մի-երկու հնություն կարդամ կամ չկարդամ, արդեն բավարարվածության զգացողություն եմ ունենում: Ոնց որ իմ՝ երբևէ չունեցած սենյակում լինեմ, ինքս ինձ հետ, դուռն էլ՝ փակ…

----------

Arpine (08.09.2012), Chilly (28.06.2012), Lusinamara (28.06.2012), Smokie (28.06.2012), Դատարկություն (28.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչո՞ւ ես էսքան հարազատ
էն առաջին օրվանից, երբ տեսա քեզ պատուհանագոգին անգլերենի տնային անելիս
չկա բացատրություն, թե ինչու հենց էսպես, ինչու էսքան
նայում եմ նկարիդ ու չեմ կարողանում կտրվել
էն նույն քո համեստ ու անկեղծ ժպիտն ու հայացքը, մի քիչ հասունացած
շնչում ա պատկերդ՝ էս անշունչ էկրանից
ուզում եմ նայել քեզ կողքի մարդու հայացքով - սովորական, սիմպո տղա ես, ոչ մի աչքի ընկնող բան
բայց մեկ ա, ուրիշ ես
համեմատելի չես
յուրահատուկ ես
անկեղծ
ջերմ
հարազատ
իսկական
քաշում ա էկրանը՝ քո պատկերով, քո հայացքով

ուզում եմ գրկել քեզ ամո՜ւր-ամուր… ամուր…

----------

Agni (08.09.2012), Arpine (08.09.2012), Quyr Qery (10.09.2012), Smokie (06.03.2013), Yevuk (08.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քո մենակությունն ինձ կրկնակի ա մենակացնում
էն, որ հատիկ-հատիկ գիտեմ՝ ինչն ինչի համար ես անում, ինչ ես զգում ու ինչ մտածում
ու գիտեմ, որ շատ բաների մասին գիտակցությունդ նախընտրում ա չմտածել
բայց դա էդ բաներին չի խանգարում գոյություն ունենալ
գիտեմ, որ ծարավ ես, ու ջուր տվող չկա
որովհետև չես ասում, որ ծարավ ես
ու տանջվում ես
ակնարկում ես, չեն հասկանում, կամ իրենց չհասկացողի տեղ են դնում
գուցե սպասում են, որ ակնարկելու փոխարեն ուղիղ ասես
իսկ դու ուղիղ ասողը չես, դու շատ հպարտ ես դրա համար
գիտեմ

լավ ա լինելու, այ կտեսնես, մենակ թե էնպես արա՝ չտեսնեմ մենակությունդ, ես կրկնակի եմ մենականում…

----------

cold skin (10.09.2012), einnA (11.09.2012), Quyr Qery (10.09.2012), Smokie (11.09.2012), Yevuk (11.09.2012), Դատարկություն (11.09.2012), Լուսաբեր (10.09.2012), Հայկօ (10.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.09.2012), Ուլուանա (10.09.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բարև, Դնևս :Smile:  Ո՞նց ես:
Հա, ես երևի փոխված կլինեմ, դե երազանքս իրականացավ, չէր կարող հետք թողած չլինել :Jpit: 

Ուզում եմ քեզ տպավորություններիս մասին պատմել մի փոքր: Ու մի քիչ ոչ ստանդարտ տեսանկյունից: Այսինքն էն տեսանկյունից, որից ես եմ տեսել ամեն ինչ:
Գիտես, ինձնից նորմալ տուրիստ երևի երբեք էլ դուրս չգա: Հայտնի ու սիրուն տեղերն ինձ էդքան չեն գրավում, ինչքան սովորական, նեղլիկ փողոցները, հասարակ շենքերն ու նրանցում բնակվող մարդիկ: Ու տեսա, որ մարդիկ ամենուր նույնն են: Բեռլինի խանութները Երևանի խանութներից լավը չեն, ընենց չի, որ փողոցներում աղբ չկա, տեսել եմ և՛ փողոցում թքող, և՛ միզող, և՛ հետ տվող մարդկանց, տեսել եմ կամրջի տակ օթևանած անտունների ու «սիգարետի փող» հավաքող մուրացիկների… Բայց ասածս ինչ ա. էդ ամեն ինչով հանդերձ Բեռլինը Բեռլին ա: Ու պետք չի էդ ամեն ինչը բերել իբրև պատճառաբանություն, թե ինչու Երևանը էնքան չկա, ինչքան Բեռլինը: Ուրիշ պատճառներ ա պետք գտնել ու վերացնել: Էդքան բան:
Բեռլինում լավ բաներն էլ քիչ չէին. առաջին հերթին ահռելի անտառներն ու պարտեզները, լավ համակարգված որակյալ հասարակական տրանսպորտը, հաշմանդամների համար ազատ տեղաշարժման ու երթևեկության հնարավորությունները, գրեթե ամեն պատուհանից կախված ծաղիկները, հեծանիվների առատությունը ու ինձ համար ոչ պակաս կարևոր մի հանգամանք՝ շատերն ունեին մազերի հետաքրքիր ու վառ գունավորում, նշանակում է՝ էնտեղ ձևեր կան նման փախած գույներ ստանալու, ոչ թե մեր վարսավիրանոցների նման, որտեղ ինչ էլ որ հնարավոր է, ամենաշատը 2 լվանալուց հետս գունաթափվում է: Հա, ինձ համար դա կարևոր + է  :Pardon: 
Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ:
Բեռլինում ինձ լավ էի զգում, երևի որովհետև ամեն մարդ հենց ինքն էր, ես էլ ես էի: Երևանում, օրինակ, էդպես չի: Էստեղ 40-ն անց կինը մի մազափունջ չի ներկի վառ մանուշակագույն ու բռնացնի շարֆի հետ, նույնիսկ եթե ցանկություն ունենա, ու միայն էն պատճառով, որ իր տարիքի ուրիշ էդպիսի բան անող կին չկա: Բեռլինում էլ չկար, չէ՞, միայն ինքն էր, բայց էդ էնքան բնական էր, իսկ ինչո՞ւ ոչ: Այ սենց հիմար կոմպլեքսներից ա պետք ազատվել: Ու տենց, ամեն մեկը իր ձևի, իր ուզած քանակով պիրսինգներով կամ տատուներով (ընդ որում տատու սալոնների մոր հերթեր էին գոյանում)… Ու եթե Երևանում մի հատիկ պիրսինգ ունեցողն արդեն մի տեսակ քիթը վեր տնկած, «տեսեք-տեսեք» հայացքով ա քայլում, կամ էլ ներքուստ միշտ պատրաստ ա ինչ-ինչ մարդկանց խեթ հայացքները նորմալ ընդունել, էնտեղ ամեն ինչ շատ բնական էր, ո՛չ պիրսինգավորն էր ուզում մեկին բան ապացուցել, ո՛չ մեր սահմանմամբ նորմալը: Ի դեպ, մի օր մի մարդ կար տրամվայում, որ ոնց որ Rammstein-ի կլիպից հենց նոր 5 րոպեով перекур-ի դուրս եկած լիներ  :Jpit:  Ինքը տարիքով տղամարդ էր` խստոտ դեմքով, դեղին մազերը կողքերից խուզած ու մեջտեղը ուղիղ գծով տնկած, ինքը կամուֆլյաժով բուշլատ հագած, ձեռքերն էլ փոշոտ  :Jpit: 
Լավ, շատ չերկարացնեմ:
Պրահան շատ դուրս եկավ, մի քանի ժամ զբոսնել եմ էնտեղ: Պրահայում շենքերը կանչող էին, ուզում էի ներս մտնել: Բեռլինում էդպես չէր: Նույնիսկ ամենահայտնի ու «պարտադիր» տեղերում չեմ եղել ու չեմ փոշմանել: Չնայած մտածում եմ՝ մի օր էլի կգնամ ու բոլոր բաց թողածներս կլրացնեմ, երևի դրա համար չեմ փոշմանել  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով, լավ, շատ զավզակեցի: Գիտեմ, որ լիքը բաներ չասեցի, բայց ոչինչ, մնա մի ուրիշ անգամ:

***
Ասում ա՝ առողջությունը լավ չի: Ասում ա՝ հանդիպել չեմ կարող, բայց կգրեմ, դու էլ գրի: Սիրտս կտոր-կտոր ա լինում: Կարոտել եմ: Ուզում եմ գրկել, ուզում եմ ուժ, լավատեսություն, էնէրգիա հաղորդել: Ուզում եմ՝ տրտնջալու թեմա չլինի, ուզում եմ՝ լավ նայեն նրան, խնամեն, սիրեն, գուրգուրեն, էնքան, ինչքանի որ արժանի ա, էնքան, ինչքան ինքն ա տալիս: Ասում ա՝ լավ ա, որ մանրամասն գրեցիր: Թե դրա ինչն էր մանրամասն: Բայց դե: Չգիտի, որ ինձն մնար՝ դեռ էնքա՜ն բան կպատմեի… Ու ո՜նց եմ ես ուրախանում, որ գրում ա… Բայց ո՜նց եմ քաշվում ու նեղվում, երբ ես եմ ցանկություն ունենում գրելու…
Էն մարդամեկն էլ, ասում ա, օրական միտք ա փոխում: Բա տենց ո՞նց կլինի: Նեղվում եմ, տանջվում եմ, որ չի կողմնորոշվում, թե որն ա իր երջանկությունը, որտեղ ու ինչի պոչից պիտի բռնել: Մենակ որոշելն ա մնացել, թե չէ մնացած ամեն ինչը կա: Ինչ էլ չկա, բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններ կան ձեռք բերելու: Լավ չի, որ չի կողմնորոշվում:

Էն մյուս մարդամեկին լրիվ աչքաթող եմ արել, վախենամ՝ էլի սխալ հովերով է տարվել: Հուսամ ես եմ սխալ:
Իսկ էն մեկը մտածում եմ՝ ոնց է, դասի գնո՞ւմ է, լա՞վ է ամեն ինչ: Էհ, պիտի զանգել-հարցնել, թե չէ՝ քեզ եմ ասում, ինձ ի՞նչ պատասխան պիտի տաս, Դնև ջան:
Մեկ էլ Մուլտի առողջականի մասին ա պետք տեղեկանալ. ինչ արեց, ոնց եղավ…

Լավ, շատ անձնականացա,մեկ-մեկ մոռանում եմ, որ ստեղ մենակ ես ու դու չենք, Դնևս:

Տենց, էլի: Լավ ա ամեն ինչ: Չգիտեմ խի եմ էս վերջին օրերին մի տեսակ սենտիմենտալացել: Վախենամ՝ մի բան ա ուզում սիրտս հուշի, ես չեմ հասկանում: Բայց հուսով եմ տենց չի:

***
Գիտես, Դնև, մի բան եմ հասկացել… Ես էն օրը «բուժված» կլինեմ, երբ "Angie"-ն լսելիս ընդհանրապես չեմ հուզվի, առավել ևս աչքերիցս արցունք չի գա: Պարզվեց՝ դեռ էդ օրը չի եկել:

***
Լավ, դե ես գնացի, Դնևս: Շնորհակալ եմ ինձ լսելուդ համար, լավ ա, որ կաս:
 :Smile:

----------

Agni (14.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (13.10.2012), Peace (13.10.2012), Smokie (16.10.2012), Yevuk (13.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.10.2012), Ուլուանա (13.10.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Խմում եմ՝ լավ չի, չեմ խմում՝ էլի լավ չի… Ընկերներս, խմելուց դուք պիտի լինեք, որ հետներդ խմեմ, որ սիրտս լցվելուց էլ առանց ամաչելու լացեմ, ոչ թե…
Սաղ լավ ա, չմտածեք…
Մի քանի ժամից ծնունդդ ա… կյանքիս կես…ը «խլած» մարդ… Գժվում եմ…
Երևի լավ ա, որ էն ահագին գրածս չստացվեց փոստ անել: Եսիմ ինչ էի գրել՝ հարբած-անկեղծ-անկեղծ…
Բան չեմ ասում… Երջանիկ եղի, ու թող ես էլ ամենամեծ չուզողը լինեմ ))
Թաքուն գրկում եմ քեզ, նենց, որ չզգաս, որ չիմանաս…
Գնա…

----------

erexa (15.10.2012), Smokie (16.10.2012), Yevuk (15.10.2012), Դատարկություն (15.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լրացավ կյանքումս էս երգի 3-ամյակը.




Բայց օրս վատ չի անցել, գրեթե չեմ հիշել, միայն երեկոյան:

Ամբողջ օրը Լիզայի ձայնն էր ականջներումս, հիվանդության պատճառով գլուխս թեթևակի պտտվում էր, օդերի մեջ էի, ու վերջապես ժամանակ ունեի գիրք կարդալու:
Անջատվել էի լրիվ, կտրվել իրականությունից: Ու մի պահ, երբ անջատված քայլում էի փողոցով, մեկ էլ ինչ-որ մեկը դիպավ թևիս, կարծես ուզում էր բռնել: Շրջվեցի… Արևս էր :Love:  Շտապում էր, արդեն հեռվից հեռու ժպտաց, ես էլ էի ժպտում… Ու կորավ տեսադաշտից: Օրվա ամենամեծ հրաշքը: Տարիներով չեմ տեսնում, իսկ հիմա… հենց էս օրով… Իզուր չի, որ Արևս է: Ո՜նց ա սիրտս ջերմացնում…

Ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու, ամեն ինչ: Ուղղակի շատ եմ կարոտում, շատերին եմ կարոտում: Նորմալ ա: Էդպես էլ պիտի լիներ:

Հոգնել եմ վատ զգալուց, հոգնել եմ տառապելուց: Թե չէ՝ ամբողջ օրը "Ветер", Դավթաշենի կամուրջ, գուցե՝ մանկական երկաթուղի: Դժվար չի տխրության հունը վերագտնելը: Բայց հիմա չեմ ուզում:

Էլի կիսատ ա, էլի ինչ-որ կարևոր բան պակաս ա, բայց լավ ա լինելու: Կարևորը՝ հավես չունենալ տխրելու: Սպասում եմ ուրախություններիս, որ դեռ պիտի գան…

----------

Katka (18.10.2012), Sambitbaba (29.11.2012), Smokie (20.10.2012), Yevuk (18.10.2012), Դատարկություն (18.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (18.10.2012), Շինարար (18.10.2012), Ուլուանա (18.10.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

գոգնոցս
չստերս
սերս

մեր համատեղ թխած խնձորով ու դարչինով անձու բիսկվիտները
ձեր համատեղ, կամ թեկուզ մենակ, պատրաստած համե՜ղ խորովածները
պապայի պիցցաններն ու ծաղկակաղամբը
մամայի ֆիրմային դարչին-ընկույզ-մեղրով լցոնված խորոված խնձորները

Օդրի Հեփբերնն ու Չապլինը

իսպաներենի չստացված դասերը

երջանկությունը, որ կարող էի թևիդ տակ ծվարել ու հետևել շնչառությանդ, երբ քնած ես


-
Այս ամենը կարող էր երազ լինել:
Որովհետև ես կարող էի երազել դա:


Հ.Գ.
Ու ի՜նչ լավ ա, որ դու արդեն վաղուց ինձնով էնքան չես հետաքրքրվում, որ բացես օրագիրս ու կարդաս սա:

----------

einnA (25.10.2012), Sambitbaba (29.11.2012), Smokie (24.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի արեք տենց բաներ, ի՞նչ կլինի, ցավացնում եք ախր…
Էդ ֆիլմը մենք միասին էինք նայում, բոլորով, գրառումն էլ մեջս լավ տպավորվել էր դեռ էն ժամանակ… Գրառումը նույնիսկ ֆիլմից շատ էր տպավորվել ))

-
Ոչինչ, բան չկա, ես էգոիստ չեմ: Հանուն ուրիշների շահերի կդիմանամ, մարդկանց շատ են պետք նման բաներ ))

----------

Smokie (13.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընենց չի, որ ես աշխարհում իմ տեղը չգիտեմ: Ընենց չի, որ էդ դերն ինձ դուր չի գալիս: Ավելին. նույնիսկ կարծում եմ, որ ուրիշ կերպ ապրել չեմ կարող:
Ու որ գիտակցում եմ էդ դերով իմ կարևորությունն աշխարհում ու թե ինչքան քիչ մարդկանց է այն տրված, հոգիս ցնծում է, մի տեսակ շնորհակալության զգացումով եմ լցվում ինքս իմ ու աշխարհի հանդեպ:
Ուղղակի վատն էն է, որ միշտ մենակ եմ լինելու:
Հաշտ եմ էդ մտքի հետ, բայց տխրեցնում է ամեն դեպքում:

Սիրուն բան ա կյանքը ))

----------

Agni (04.11.2012), cold skin (14.01.2013), einnA (04.11.2012), erexa (04.11.2012), keyboard (04.11.2012), Moonwalker (04.11.2012), Smokie (04.11.2012), Yevuk (04.11.2012), Դատարկություն (04.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2012), Ուլուանա (04.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *****
> *Nothing is real...*


Վախը ճիշտ բառ չի, սարսափը՝ առավել ևս․․․ Երկյո՞ւղ երևի․․․
Հիշել եմ, որ ասում էիր, թե կուզեիր, որ քո մասին գրած լինեմ․․․ Նեղսրտեցի այն ժամանակ, բայց մտածեցի՝ երևի ճիշտ չես ընկալել գրած/զգացածս, թե չէ ո՞նց կարող էիր ուզենալ էդպիսի բան․․․
Երկյուղում եմ այն գիտակցումից, որ հիմա սա կարդալ/հիշելիս դու ես գալիս աչքիս առաջ․․․ Գրելիս դեռ չգիտեի՝ ինչ եմ գրում, ում մասին․․․ Հերթական մարգարեացումս․․․

Դեռ չեմ սովորել հասկանալ կյանքի տված հուշումները, իրականանալուց հետո նոր հասկանում եմ, որ էն անհիմն անհանգստությունս կամ տխրությունս կամ ընկճվածությունս մի բան նշանակում էին, սիրտս վկայում էր։ Երևի ժամանակի հետ կգա փորձառությունը։

Հետաքրքիր ա։
Չգիտես ինչու՝ մտածում եմ, որ մենակ ես եմ, կամ էլի հատուկենտ ընտրյալներ կան, որ կյանքն էնքան ամբողջական են զգում, ինչքան ես ))

----------

cold skin (14.01.2013), Katka (20.11.2012), Smokie (15.11.2012), Ամմէ (15.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մարդամեկին.

ես կարող էի լինել
գուցե հեռակա, բայց կլինեի հաստատ
մենակ թե վստահեիր
մենակ թե չմտածեիր, թե էդ ինձ համար նեղություն ա
բան չունեմ ասելու, հնարավոր ա՝ իրոք նեղություն կլիներ, ինձ մոտ էլ ամեն ինչ հարթ չի, գիտես
բայց հաստատ սենց ինձ ավելի ա նեղություն
եթե չգիտես, իմացի
չեմ ուզում, որ քեզ վատ լինի, չեմ ուզում, որ վատ զգաս
բայց իմ խնդիրներն էլ, մի կողմից էլ ինքնասիրությունս, թույլ չեն տալիս, որ ամեն անգամ ես անեմ առաջին քայլը
ով ուզում եմ՝ լինեմ, ի՞նչ իրավունքով պիտի մտնեմ քո կյանքի մեջ, կամ փորձեմ օգնել, եթե դու ինձ չես "հրավիրում"
իմացի, որ ես կամ, որ պատրաստ եմ կողքիդ լինել, հնարավոր ձևերով հենարան լինել քեզ համար
ապացուցի - ինձ, քեզ, աշխարհին - որ մեջդ կյանք կա, որ դու առնվազն մի աստիճան վերև ես էդ ամենից
հավատա՝ ժամանակը անցնում ա, ու եթե մարդ տենց ա ուզում, ապա իրեն տանջող խնդիրներն ու ցավերն էլ են անցնում, ինչքան էլ որ ուժեղ եղած լինեն
էդ քեզ ես եմ ասում, դու հաշիվդ տար
բայց հակառակն էլ կա. եթե ուզում ես, կարող ես մինչև կյանքի վերջ տառապել, մաշել նյարդային հանգույցներդ ու առողջությունդ՝ նաև հոգեկան
ընտրությունը քոնն ա
ինձ մոտ կամ հեռու համարելու ընտրությունն էլ ա քոնը
գիտես՝ ինձ ոնց գտնել
շատ եմ քեզ սիրում, իմ կոմպլեքսավորված գիժ, իմ խելոք, "շուստռի", բայց իրականում միամիտ, իմ պուպուշ ընկեր
մի բարդացրու կյանքը, ոչ իմ, ոչ քո
մենակ լավը վերցրու, զիբիլները թափի
էն, ինչ էսօր նորմալոտ տեսք ունի, բայց տեսնում ես, որ վաղը թափելու ապրանք ա լինելու, դեն քցի՝ առանց խղճի խայթի
մի վախեցի դատարկությունից, որովհետև դատարկությունը զիբիլով լցված լինելուց լավ ա. հետո կարող ես ընտրել՝ ինչով լցնես էդ տարածությունը
ու հիշի, որ կյանքը դեմդ ա
փողերդ հավաքի ու գնա ճամփորդության
ոչ միայն երազանքներում
մի օր սկսել ա պետք, մի բան փոխել ա պետք, սկզբում զոռով, հետո կզգաս՝ ինչ լավ էր
եթե պատ ես գտել ու հենվում ես, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պատին պիտի շնորհակալ լինես դրա համար
պիտի հիշես, որ դու ոտքեր ունես, կարող ես ազատ կանգնել առանց ինչ-որ բանի հենվելու, ու նույնիսկ քայլել
քայլի
հաստատ կհասնես մի տեղ, ուր շենքի պատին դրսից հենվելու փոխարեն կգտնես էն տունը, որն իրականում քոնն ա
ու կարող ես ներս մտնել
ու տաք կլինի
պատին հենվելու փոխարեն բազմոցին փռվելու հնարավորություն կունենաս
թող էդ պատը
մի հասի էն կետին, երբ կզզվես ամեն-ամեն ինչից ու բոլորից
որովհետև էդ ժամանակ նոր սկիզբը լրիվ ուրիշ համ ա ունենում
ուզում եմ՝ քաղցրությունը զգալու կարողությունդ մնա

-----------------------------------
կներես, որ էսքան գրեցի
երևի կիմանաս, որ քեզ եմ ասում
գիտեմ, որ շատ բաներ էն չէին, ինչ լսելու կարիք ունես հիմա
միգուցե ես էնքան կյանքի փորձ չունեմ, որ ճիշտ բաներ ասեմ, կամ ճիշտ բան ասելուց նաև ճիշտ ձևակերպումներ տամ
միգուցե ես էդքան չկամ
բայց իմացի, որ էսքան հաստատ կամ, ու հետդ եմ

----------

Agni (26.11.2012), Chilly (13.12.2012), Katka (23.11.2012), Smokie (23.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (23.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մեր պատկերացումները սիրո մասին խիստ տարբեր էին:
Ու երկուսն էլ՝ սխալ…

----------

cold skin (14.01.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

մտքիցս դուրս չի գալիս
ողբերգություն ա
մաման ասում ա. «Պիտի անպայման բժիշկ լինեի՞, որ ինձ սիրեիր»

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի տեսակ դատարկվեցի…
Չեմ ուզում՝ հեռու լինեք
Էդ ֆիզիկական տարածությունը մենակ ֆիզիկական չի…
Սահուն էր ամեն ինչ, պուճուր-պուճուր, մաս-մաս… Ու ամեն անգամ մի բան պոկվում էր, սրտիցս մի մասնիկ՝ դատարկվում ու քարանում:
Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ ինչ զգալ:
Սենց չպիտի լիներ…

Անտաղանդ եմ ես ապրելու հարցում, հո զոռո՞վ չի )

-----
Բեր թեման փոխենք, Դնև, էսօրվա գտածս պուպուշ երգը դնեմ, լսի, ես էլ գնամ քնելու:
Սաղ լավ ա լինելու  :Wink: 
…

----------

Avira (07.01.2013), erexa (13.12.2012), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

ո՞նց վերաբերվեմ քեզ
ի՞նչ մտածեմ քո մասին
ո՞նց ապրեմ~


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

cold skin (14.01.2013), Smokie (01.02.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

ես կորցնում եմ քեզ՝ ինձ գտնելու ցանկությանդ պատճառով

մի տեսակ… բառեր չկան

----------

cold skin (14.01.2013), Ruby Rue (10.01.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիտեմ, որ երբեք էլ արժանի չես եղել նրան, ինչ ես պատրաստ էի քեզ տալ:
Բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ եթե դու կողքիս չլինեիր, հնարավոր է՝ երբեք էլ չիմանայի, թե ինչ ունեմ:
Ուրեմն եթե ոչ դու, ապա ոչ ոք:
Դժվար թե էնպիսի մարդու հանդիպեմ, ում իրականում արժանի կհամարեմ էդ ամենին:
Չեմ կարծում, թե մեծամիտ եմ: Ուղղակի հիմա շատ եմ անկեղծ, ենթագիտակցությունս է իշխում գիտակցությանս, ու ասում եմ էն, ինչ երևի ինքս ինձ էլ կվախենայի խոստովանել:

----------

cold skin (14.01.2013), erexa (15.01.2013), Katka (11.01.2013), Smokie (01.02.2013), Yevuk (16.01.2013), Արևհատիկ (11.01.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Դու…
…չկաս, կողքիս չես, ու չգիտեմ՝ կլինե՞ս երբևէ…
Իսկ ես այնքան եմ զգում կարիքդ:
Ես արդեն ուժեղ եմ ու բավականին ինքնավստահ, իմ կյանքից ինքնուրույն կարողանում եմ գլուխ հանել՝ քիչ թե շատ:
Ու մեկ ա, ինձ պետք ես:
Որ քեզ պատմեի, որ Վ.-ն լավ մարդ ա, ու համարյա ձանձրալի չի, բայց ինձ ուրիշ տեսակ մարդիկ ու բաներ են պետք էս կյանքից…
Որ պատմեի, թե 2 օր շարունակ ոնց եմ ստիպված նեղվել ու երկար-բարակ, էջերով բացատրական ու հոգեբանական աշխատանք տարել որոշ մարդկանց հետ՝ որպես գրածս 2-3 տողի հետևանք…
Որ պատմեի, թե ոնց եղավ, որ քիչ էր մնում՝ _նա_ վերացներ էն, ինչ կա, նրա համար, ինչ երբեք էլ չի եղել… ու չի էլ լինելու…
…
Որ պատմեի, թե ինչքան դատարկ ա քո տեղն իմ ներսում, ինչքան անհամ են հաջողություններս, ինչքան փուչ են կյանքից ստացած իմ հաճույքներն ու երջանկությունը…
Մենակությունս ամուր ա, բայց մեկ ա, ցուրտ ա առանց քեզ…

Ոչինչ չասեի, ուղղակի գրկեի քեզ, ու գիրկս քեզ կպատմեր իմ մասին… Իմ ներսում քո տեղի մասին… Ինձ համար ներկայությանդ կարևորության մասին…

Ո՞ւր ես, որ չկաս…

~

----------

Agni (15.01.2013), Chilly (16.01.2013), cold skin (16.01.2013), erexa (15.01.2013), Katka (15.01.2013), Smokie (01.02.2013), Yevuk (16.01.2013), Արևհատիկ (26.01.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.01.2013), Ուլուանա (15.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

հիմա Աստված երևի վերևից նայում ա ինձ ու վրաս ծիծաղում
մարդկանց ընենց լավ-լավ խորհուրդներ եմ տալիս ու ոգևորում եմ հենց էն հարցերում, որտեղ ինքս կաղում եմ, ընկճվում
ճիշտ էր, էլի, Բախը, երբ ասում էր, որ ամենալավը մարդ սովորեցնում է այն, ինչ ամենից շատ հենց իրեն է պետք սովորել

----------

Chilly (16.01.2013), erexa (16.01.2013), Katka (16.01.2013), Smokie (01.02.2013), Yevuk (17.01.2013), _Հրաչ_ (16.01.2013), Արևհատիկ (26.01.2013), Դատարկություն (17.01.2013), Լուսաբեր (17.01.2013), Մ Մ (29.04.2014), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.01.2013), Շինարար (16.01.2013), Ուլուանա (16.01.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

ո՜նց էի վախենում, որ էս օրը կգա

բայց չէ, ոնց որ թե բան էլ չեղավ
անհանգստություն, վախ, ցավ, խորը տխրություն
«դու լավը չես» կամ «դու էլ ես նույն սանրի կտավը»
բայց մեկ ա՝ մնացիր քո տեղում, ու չասես, թե Արևս չես
էդ թող ինձ, ես իմանամ՝ ինձ համար ինչ ես նշանակում

սիրտս դողում ա
ոնց որ վախենամ, թե փոքր ես դեռ, թե՝ չես կարող ինքնուրույն ճիշտ որոշումներ ընդունել
ու ավելի եմ վախենում, երբ մտածում եմ, որ կարող ա՝ ճիշտ եմ

միշտ կողքիդ եմ լինելու, անկախ նրանից, թե հետդ ինչ եդեմներով ու դժոխքներով եմ դեռ ստիպված լինելու անցնել…

----------

Smokie (06.02.2013), Yevuk (25.04.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.02.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն եզակի երգերից, եթե ոչ միակը, որ ես էդպես էլ ի զորու չեղա իմը դարձնել: Ամեն անգամ էլի հիշացնում ա քեզ: Երևի դրա համար էլ ինձ համար ամենադեպրեսիվ երգն ա:



Ես հոգնել եմ քեզ ինչ-որ կերպ վերաբերվելուց:
Անտարբեր մնալ էլ չի ստացվում, եթե գալիս ա քեզ ինչ-որ տեղ հանդիպելու պահը:
Դրա համար էլ չեմ ուզում, որ երևաս շուրջս: Հակասական զգացողություններից, մտքերի պակասից ու քեզ նկատել չկարողանալուցս սկսում եմ ինձ ներսից ուտել: Հոգնել եմ:
Ուր էր, թե տղամարդ լինեիր, խոստումդ պահեիր ու «ֆիզիկապես անհետանայիր կյանքիցս»:
―

ես քո թշնամին չեմ
պարզապես չեմ ուզում բարեկամդ լինել

Լավ եղիր: Հավատա՝ էդ ինձ համար կարևոր ա:

Բարև:

----------

erexa (02.03.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Մարկուս (12.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Վոլտերա (29.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մրսում եմ… Դողում եմ…
Չեմ ուզում՝ տնեցիք ջոկեն, որ լավ չեմ, փորձում եմ չլացել, արցունքները քթից են չռռում…
*Չյոոոոոոոոոոոոռտ!!*
Ես չեմ դիմանա… Չեմ հավատում!… Թե՞ հենց էս նկատի ունեիր, երբ ասում էիր՝ կարևոր պատասխանի ենք սպասում…
Խի՞ գնացիք, արա՜, ԽԻ՞՜…
Իսկ ես մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես ինչի նամակս չի կարդում… Բայց մի կողմից էլ գուցե լավ էր, որ չկարդաց, ես ինձ չէի ների, եթե հանկարծ մտքովս անցներ, թե նեղացել է ինձնից…
Տեսնես՝ կա՞ն էլի մարդիկ, որ քո պես, քո չափ սիրել գիտեն… Դու՝ ոտքից գլուխ ՍԵՐ, ոտքից գլուխ հոգատարություն, ոտքից գլուխ ՄԱՅՐ…
Ո՜նց եմ երազել, որ մի օր ունենամ էդ իրավունքը, որ քեզ ասեմ՝ մամո՜ւլ :Love: …
Ինձ ասեք, որ էս ամենը սուտ ա, որ վաղը կզարթնեմ, ու կիմանամ, որ ուղղակի ահավոր կաշմառի մեջ եմ եղել… Ու վաղը նամակիս պատասխանը կգա…
Կներես, իմ սիրո՜ւն, իմ պուպո՜ւշ, իմ ամենաբարի՜… Կներես, որ հիմա չեմ կարող քո սիրելի ու անփոխարինելի տղամարդկանց կողքին լինել. մեկը լիներ, իմ կողքին լիներ հիմա…
Փորձում եմ ինձ զսպել, թույլ չտալ, որ դողս ցնցումների վերածվի, ականջս՝ ձայնի, որ հանկարծ մերոնք չգան ու ինձ լացելուց բռնացնեն…
--------
Իմ հարազատ հոգի… Ասա, որ առավոտյան կզարթնեմ, ու էս ամենը երազ կլինի…

----------

Chilly (10.04.2013), einnA (12.04.2013), ivy (10.04.2013), Katka (10.04.2013), My World My Space (10.04.2013), Smokie (10.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (10.04.2013), Yevuk (25.04.2013), Գալաթեա (10.04.2013), Մարկիզ (10.04.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2013), Շինարար (10.04.2013), Ուլուանա (10.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում… Որ ինձնով տարված՝ քեզ քիչ եմ գրել, որ չեմ գիտակցել՝ ինչքան կարևոր էր քեզ համար իմ գրելը, աջակցությունս… Մեղավոր եմ, որ մտածում էիր, թե նեղացել եմ… Ինչի՞ց պիտի նեղանայի, ի՞նչ պատճառով… Քեզնից, ով երևի նույնիսկ մժեղին չէր կարող նեղացնել… Մեղավոր եմ… Ես անգիտակցաբար քեզ մենակ էի թողել՝ քո 4 պարիսպների արանքում…
Ականջիս մեջ քո ձայնն ա զրնգում, աչքիս առաջ ժպիտդ ա… Ինչքա՜ն սեր ու ջերմություն կար էդ ժպիտում… Հոգսից ու դժվարություններից քամած…
Ինչո՞ւ չեկար, երբ ուզում էի քեզ տեսնել…
Հիշում եմ, երբ առաջին անգամ ձայնդ լսեցի հեռախոսից… Հիշում եմ, երբ առաջին անգամ քեզ տեսա… Մեր դարչինով թխվածքներն եմ հիշում… Էնքան բան կա… Չեմ ուզում շատ բան ասել…
Ցավում ա…
Լավ ա, որ հասցրի ասել, որ քո նվիրած հայելու մեջ նայելիս կամ շարֆիկը գցելիս քեզ եմ հիշում ու ինձ դրանից լավ զգում…
Ինչի՞ գնացիր…
Մենք բոլորս էլ ահավոր եսասեր ենք, բոլոր 5ս… Ոչ ոք չկարողացավ քեզ արժանի սիրով շրջապատել քեզ…
Ախր ինչի՞… Ասում էիր, որ ավելի լավ ես զգում, չէ՞…
Ու մեկ ա՝ չեմ հավատում…
Թույլ տուր, ցավոք արդեն ընդմիշտ ուշացած, քո իսկ սիրած բառով դիմել քեզ. Անո՜ւշս :Love: …

----------

einnA (12.04.2013), Katka (11.04.2013), Moonwalker (11.04.2013), My World My Space (11.04.2013), Smokie (11.04.2013), Yevuk (25.04.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2013), Շինարար (11.04.2013), Ուլուանա (11.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

…

----------

Moonwalker (11.04.2013), murmushka (11.04.2013), Smokie (11.04.2013), Yevuk (25.04.2013), Դատարկություն (11.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գուցե անհեթեթ հնչի, բայց կարծես ինձ ավելի մոտ լինես… Դու ամենուր ես շուրջս: Ծաղկած ծառի բույրով քեզ եմ շնչում, լույսի տակ գրեթե թափանցիկ նորածիլ տերևների մեջ քեզ եմ տեսնում... Կարծես շրջապատել ես ինձ քո անհուն հանգստությամբ ու մխիթարում ես՝ ասելով, որ էսպես ավելի լավ էր…

----------

einnA (12.04.2013), murmushka (12.04.2013), My World My Space (12.04.2013), Smokie (12.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.04.2013), Yevuk (25.04.2013), Այբ (12.04.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.04.2013), Ուլուանա (12.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիտես, չէ՞, չաղացել եմ քո պատճառով )
Սկզբում հեչ ախորժակ չունեի, ինքս ինձ համոզում էի, որ մի փոքր բան ուտեմ, որ չհյուծվեմ ուղղակի: Հետո զգացի, որ նեղվում ես, հիշեցի՝ առաջ ոնց էիր նեղվում, երբ չէի ուզում ուտել կամ քիչ էի ուտում… Ու որոշեցի, որ պիտի ուտեմ: Որ դու էլ քեզ լավ զգաս: Ու համով-համով բաներ ընտրեցի, որ չկարողանամ չուտել: Էդպիսի մի քանի օրը ինձ, կարծես թե, ահագին չաղացրել է: Բա )

Չգիտեմ, առաջին անգամ է, որ չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես ու ինչ միջոցով հասնեմ քեզ, ոնց շնորհավորեմ:
Էս տարի էսքան ցուրտ է, երևի քանի որ դու Երկրից գնացիր: Մի բուռ ջերմություն պակասեց…

«Յելլոույում» քո սիրած վարդերն էի հոտոտում )

Էսօր ես շնորհավորում եմ… քեզ էլ չեմ կարող, բայց ինձ եմ շնորհավորում, որ դու ծնվել ես մի օր, որ եղել ես, որ իմ կյանքում երբևէ հանդիպել եմ քեզ, քեզ ճանաչելու պատիվն ու երջանկությունն եմ ունեցել… Մի քիչ ցավում եմ, որ չեմ կարողացել ազատ թողնել զգացմունքներս, որ քիչ եմ քեզ գրկել, զսպել եմ ինձ ու քիչ եմ ցույց տվել, որ շա՜տ շատ եմ քեզ սիրում… Չնայած գիտեմ, որ դու զգացել ես… միշտ…

Չեմ ուզում հերթական անգամ հիշել, որ ուշացա հոգեհանգստիդ արարողությունից… Գիտեմ, դու ինձ հետ էիր, ու հենց դու թույլ չտվեցիր, որ ներկա լինեմ… Ես զգում էի քեզ… Էդ ամբողջ փնտրտուքներիս ընթացքում, Թումանյանով վերուվար անելիս, դու հետս էիր, ու ասում էիր՝ մի տխրի, էսպես ավելի լավ է… Թեև չհասկացա՝ ինչով էր ավելի լավ, բայց վստահում եմ քեզ…

Իմ հրաշք, իմ լավ, իմ արև մամուլ, շնորհակալ եմ, որ հիմա քեզ կարող եմ իմը կոչել՝ իմանալով, որ դու դրանից միայն լավ կզգաս… Շնորհակալ եմ քո ջերմության ու հոգատարության համար… Իմ նուրբ, իմ անո՜ւշ… Գիտեմ, որ էդ անսահման սերն ի վերջո չկարողացար տեղավորել սահմանափակ մարմնումդ, դրա համար էլ էս տարբերակն ընտրեցիր՝ սփռվելու աշխարհով մեկ… Ասում էի՝ մի բուռ ջերմություն պակասեց, բայց իրականում չէ, հակառակն է. իմ շուրջը որ հաստատ զգում եմ քո ջերմությունը, սերդ, քնքշանքդ ու հոգատարությունդ…
Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ…

Ծնունդդ շնորհավո՜ր, անո՜ւշս… Շնորհակալ եմ, որ եղար…

----------

einnA (28.04.2013), Rammstein (25.04.2013), Ruby Rue (25.04.2013), Smokie (25.04.2013), Yevuk (25.04.2013), Անջրպետ (14.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (25.04.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (25.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

ասում են՝ հող էիր, հող դարձար
քո դեպքում պիտի ասվի՝ լույս էիր, լույս դարձար…

----------

Ruby Rue (25.04.2013), Smokie (25.04.2013), Այբ (14.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2013), Ուլուանա (25.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

մի տեսակ ցուրտ ա էսօր, ու տխուր եմ, ինչքան էլ որ փորձում եմ չլինել
պայծառություն կա, ու նրբություն, ու կարոտ
ու գլուխս գրեթե ցավում ա անորոշությունից, որ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ զգալ
հպարտ եմ, ու գլուխս կախ
մեջս լուսավոր է, բայց աչքերս՝ խոնավ
ու ես էնքան եմ սիրում կյանքը
ու ոնց չեմ կարողանում ապրել միևնույն ժամանակ
ես ժպտում եմ, ես լավ եմ
ուղղակի մրսում եմ էսօր

ժպտում եմ, հա :)

----------

Arpine (30.05.2013), Smokie (25.04.2013), Yevuk (25.04.2013), Այբ (14.05.2013), Անջրպետ (14.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (25.04.2013), Դատարկություն (25.04.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

էս երեկոն ոնց որ երազ լիներ
չեմ հավատում, որ կողքիս էիր… թե՞ ես էի կողքիդ… ասենք, դա հիմա ինչ կարևոր ա
էնքան եմ շնորհակալ, որ եկար
որ գրկեցիր, որ գրկեցի…
հիմա եմ գիտակցում, թե ինչքան կարևոր էր/է դա ինձ համար

ու էլի՝

_ամաչելու աստիճան սիրուն ու անասելի տխուր բան ա կյանքը_
 :Love: 


Հ.Գ.
Հա, շեշտը սիրունի վրա ա, անխոս ))

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), Peace (04.05.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), Yevuk (03.05.2013), Անջրպետ (14.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (03.05.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.05.2013), Շինարար (03.05.2013), Ուլուանա (03.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ....ես դեռ նոր-նոր եմ գիտակցում, ու նույնիսկ վախենում եմ գիտակցել, թե ինչքան կարևոր ու լավ բան եղաք էսօր դուք ինձ համար....


գրում էի էս ամենը ու արցունքները գլորվում էին աչքերիցս
ու ժպտում էի

բարև, Դնև )
վաղուց քեզ չէի դիմել
մտածում եմ՝ գուցե դա լավ բան չի նշանակում, գուցե մենա՞կ եմ մնացել, որ քեզ եմ դիմում
բայց մյուս կողմից դու կաս, ուրեմն մենակ չեմ, չէ՞
համ էլ, գիտես, կողքիս մարդիկ կան, ուղղակի ես չեմ հասկանում՝ ուզում եմ մենակ մնալ, թե ուզում եմ, որ իրենք կողքիս լինեն
էսօր մի ամբողջ օր էդպես էլ չկարողացա հասկանալ՝ զանգեմ, ինչ-որ մեկին կանչեմ հետս զվռնելու, թե չէ
եսի՞մ, գուցե Ա.Շ.-ն մի բան ասի, ուղղակի համբերություն ու կամքի ուժ ա պետք
մի-երկու բան էլ կգրեի, ամա հիշում եմ, որ մենք մենակ չենք ստեղ…
գնացի, կգրեմ հետո քեզ էլի, Դնև ջան: լավ եմ ես, չմտածես, ընկերս  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (06.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (05.05.2013), Այբ (14.05.2013), Անջրպետ (14.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

կիսատ ապրումները, չպարպված զգացմունքները, կիսատ-պռատ իմացած փաստերն ու սեփական երևակայությամբ դրանց անորոշ մասերի կարկատանները
սպանում են

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), einnA (15.05.2013), My World My Space (14.05.2013), Smokie (14.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (14.05.2013), Yevuk (06.06.2013), _Հրաչ_ (14.05.2013), Այբ (14.05.2013), Անջրպետ (14.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (18.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (14.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.05.2013), Ուլուանա (15.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

…
Իմ աչքերը փակ են նոր ծնված շան ձագի աչքերի պես, լոկ մի բարակ շերտով են բաց կոպերս, ու դրանից ես նայում եմ լղոզված աշխարհին…
…
Էնքան լավ եմ զգում, թևերս բացվում են կամաց-կամաց, կարծես աճում են թիակներիցս, սկզբում՝ սեղմված, խոնավ, ճմրթված, հետո՝ ավելի ու ավելի են բացվում, ուղղվում, տարածվում…
Հրեշտա՞կ եմ… չէ մի… բայց դե ի՞նչ իմանաս…
Հետո…
Հրեշտակի թևերս կծկվում են, փաթաթվում վրաս, ծածկում ինձ, լղոզվում մարմնիս… Ես՝ հրեշտակս, մրսում եմ, նեղսրտում ու տխրում եմ, ու տառապում եմ առանց արցունքի… Իսկ ես՝ մարդս, սիրում եմ, երգում եմ, շարունակում եմ ժպտալ, ու շնորհակալ եմ…
…

լավ օր էր էսօր, նույնիսկ երջանիկ
շատ բան չթվարկեմ, ու չասեմ, թե ում ծնունդն էր ))
մենակ էն կասեմ, որ Antimatter-ի համերգը հոյակապ էր, սքանչելի, ու Vic-ը կյանք դեմք էր, սիրեցի իրեն շատ ))
հոգնած եմ, հիմա շատ չխոսեմ, Դնևս
հա, խառն եմ )
պաչ քեզ )

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), Chilly (20.05.2013), Smokie (19.05.2013), Դատարկություն (26.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ուզում եմ, որ ենթադրությունս ճիշտ լինի…
Երջանիկ եղիր, էլի, գոնե դու… Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ դու սկիզբը դիր ))
Սիրում եմ ձեզ, շատ :)

----------

Chilly (26.05.2013), Smokie (26.05.2013), Այբ (30.05.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լիլս, երևի դու ճիշտ ես, երևի ճիշտ ա որոշ բաների մասին խոսելը
հատկապես ժամանակին
ինչ-որ բաներ, որոնք կարող են իրականում չնչին լինել, կամ ընդհանրապես չլինել իրականում, այլ լինել միայն «վնուշկա» (ներշնչանք բառը չի սազում էստեղ), չարտահայտվելու դեպքում կարող են վերաճել ապատիայի, կամ նրա, որ կյանքում էլ չարժևորես ինքդ քեզ, կամ այն, ինչ իրականում ամենակարևորը պիտի լիներ, ու էնքան անտարբեր լինես ու էնքան թքած ունենաս, որ չզգաս էլ՝ ինչպես ձեռքիցդ գնաց էդ ամենակարևորը
դե լավ, կարող ա և «ամենա»-ն շատ ասեցի, բայց մեկ ա՝ շատ կարևորը
չգիտեմ
բաներ կան, որ խո՜րը-խորը նստվածք են տվել
ու գուցե դրանք չլինեին, եթե լիներ մեկը, ում հետ կխոսեի էդ բաներից
որովհետև դրանք իրականում ամեն մեկն ինքն իրենով մի մեծ բան չի, ու ով գիտի, կարող ա էդ տիպի հազար ու մի բան մեր կողքին ապրող մարդկանց կյանքերում լինում ա
ես դա գիտակցում եմ հիմա
բայց արդեն չափազանց շատ եմ մտածել դրանց մասին, վնուշկվել, ուռճացրել
դրանք նստվածք են տվել ու ճահճացել են հոգումս
ինչքան ուզում ես՝ պատճառն իմացիր, մեկ ա, ճահիճը կա, ու մեկը ես որ հաստատ չգիտեմ՝ ոնց կարելի ա այն ցամաքեցնել

ես սա ասում եմ քեզ, ու չեմ ասում իրականում, քանի որ Դնևիս եմ գրում
ասում եմ՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, թե ինչքան ուշադիր ես ամեն մի գրածիս, հատկապես էստեղ
բայց էստեղ եմ գրում, որովհետև… դե հա, քեզ եմ ասում, բայց չեմ ուզում քեզ ասել

ու ընդհանրապես, ես երևի գիժ եմ

[կծկվում ա խեցու մեջ, խո՜րը-խորը, ու նույնքան խորը քուն մտնում]

----------

My World My Space (28.05.2013), Smokie (28.05.2013), Yevuk (06.06.2013), _Հրաչ_ (28.05.2013), Անջրպետ (30.05.2013), Մարկիզ (28.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2013), Շինարար (28.05.2013), Ուլուանա (28.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ թվում է՝ դու գանցիր ու ուղարկեցիր Արևին…
Չգիտեմ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչով, բայց իրեն նմանեցնում եմ քեզ: Շատ սիրեցի նրան: Ամբողջ սրտով երջանկություն եմ մաղթում իրենց: Քո երազած երջանկությունը…
Դեռ չեմ հաշտվել կորստիդ հետ: Ուղղակի օրվա հոգս ու զվարճանքի հոսանքը գիտակցության համար գրեթե ժամանակ չի թողնում:
Կարոտում եմ քեզ:
-
Իմ մասին մի մտածիր, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
Իրեն էլ օգնիր, եթե կարող ես, լա՞վ: Գիտես՝ ոնց եմ սիրել: Չեմ սիրել, պաշտել եմ ուղղակի: Ու հիմա ուզում եմ՝ երջանիկ լինի: Ուզում եմ՝ ապացուցի ինքն իրեն ու ինձ, ու բոլորին, որ անտեղի չէին էս բոլոր զոհողությունները:
-
Չի գրվում: Բառերը լռվում են կոկորդումս, բարդվում մեկը մյուսի վրա:
-
Ի՜նչ ճիշտ ժամանակին բացվեցիր, Արև՜…
-
Ու ևս մի ապացույց, ևս մի դրվագ, որտեղ կյանքը կատարյալ է… Կատարյալ՝ իր ամեն մանրուքով, ու էն հակասություններով, որ հոգիս ծվեն-ծվեն են անում հիմա ))

----------

Arpine (30.05.2013), Smokie (30.05.2013), Yevuk (06.06.2013), Այբ (30.05.2013), Անջրպետ (30.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2013), Ուլուանա (30.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

երբ վերքոտ ես, վիրավոր ու նյարդերդ՝ բաց, վախենում ես նույնիսկ ոչ թե նրանից, որ քեզ կդիպչեն, այլ նրանից, որ կփորձեն մոտենալ
բնական ա…

----------

einnA (09.06.2013), erexa (06.06.2013), Smokie (08.06.2013), Vardik! (20.10.2013), Մինա (06.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2013), Վոլտերա (06.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երեկվանից մի տեսակ եմ, չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ էի, թե սխալ: Գիտեմ, որ անկեղծ էի: Բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ ամեն մեկի հետ անկեղծության իր չափաբաժնով է պետք շփվել: Վախենամ՝ դոզան շատ էր իր համար:
Ինչի՞ ենք մենք միշտ ցավ պատճառում հենց էն մարդկանց, ովքեր մեզ սիրում են:
Հա լավ, գիտեմ, որ տուֆտա բան ասեցի, պարզ ա, որ եթե չսիրեն, մեր արած ամեն ինչն էլ իրենց համար մեկ կլինի, ոչ մի բան էլ չեն զգա: Սիրում են, դրա համար էլ ցավում ա:
Մի քիչ ունեմ մեղքի զգացողություն, որովհետև ինքն ինձ չի ճանաչում առանձնապես, իսկ ես դրեցի ու գռուզիտ արեցի մարդուն, ինքը փորձում ա հեռվից գալ, իսկ ես ասում եմ՝ քյասար սենց ա, ու վերջ: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ վերջապես պետք ա կյանքում ավելի ինքնավստահ լինել, ավելի էգոիստ: Մեկ-մեկ էլ պետք ա թեկուզ և լավ մարդկանց ցավ պատճառել, եթե զգում ես, որ չպատճառելը ներվերիդ հաշվին ա լինելու:
Համ էլ ես ոչ մեկից չեմ թաքցրել, որ Կակտուս եմ, թող զգույշ լինեին, ես ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ:
Ճիշտ չե՞մ, Դնև  :This:

----------

Arpine (12.06.2013), Chilly (08.06.2013), einnA (09.06.2013), erexa (08.06.2013), Katka (08.06.2013), Moonwalker (08.06.2013), My World My Space (08.06.2013), Smokie (08.06.2013), Այբ (11.06.2013), Մինա (08.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2013), Նարե91 (01.09.2013), Շինարար (08.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա, որ ես քեզ ավելի լավ եմ հասկանում, քան ինքդ: Ու նույնիսկ գուցե ավելի լավ, քան ինքս ինձ:
Գուցե պարզապես փորձում եմ արդարացնել քեզ, ներման ճանապարհներ գտնել…

Ցավս էնքան մեծ լույսով ու քաղցրությամբ ա պարուրված, որ դժվար ա հասկանալ՝ որն ա իրական, սուբյեկտիվ զգացածս…


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ազնիվ խոսք, գիտեի, որ գնալու ես: Միայն թե… չգիտեի, որ էդքան ուշ…




Սիրեցի էս երգը… քո անունից:

----------

Smokie (11.06.2013), Մինա (15.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

անընդհատ կիսատ-կիսատ-կիսատ
անընդհատ հետո-վաղը-հետո
անընդհատ վազք
գործ-դաս-տուն, լավագույն դեպքում՝ պարի
փորձում ես կարդալ, կես տողից ճըտ ես լինում
որովհետև ամբողջ օրն ես ճըտ եղած, ուղղակի դիմադրում ես, ամեն վայրկյան լարված, որ չանջատվես, չքնես, խայտառակ չլինես
իսկ գրքերը մնում են
կինոները մնում են
չկայացած հեռախոսազանգերն ու հանդիպումները մնում են
կարոտը մնում ա
չնայած, որ էնքան էլ գիտակցված չի. ժամանակ չկա զգալու
էն չնչին ժամանակը, որ քոնն ա, գիշերն ա, երբ էլ ոչ մի բան անելու ունակ չես
նույնիսկ քնելու

ինձ ահագին ուրիշ բան էր պետք էս կյանքից

----------

Arpine (04.07.2013), einnA (15.06.2013), erexa (12.06.2013), murmushka (14.06.2013), Ruby Rue (12.06.2013), Smokie (12.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.06.2013), Vardik! (20.10.2013), Այբ (19.06.2013), Մինա (15.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2013), Նարե91 (01.09.2013), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

ինչո՞ւ եմ ես էսքան ապրում ուրիշներով
իմ փոխարե՞ն ով պիտի ապրի…

----------

Arpine (04.07.2013), Katka (18.06.2013), Smokie (18.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.06.2013), Այբ (19.06.2013), Մինա (30.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.06.2013), Ուլուանա (18.06.2013), Վոլտերա (29.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

ինչի՞ ա սենց
քեզ համար ամեն տեսակ ինքնազոհողության պատրաստ եմ, մենակ թե լավ լինես
գիտեմ, որ հակառակը ճիշտ չի
վախենում եմ, որ քեզնով փչացնում եմ ապագաս
էն, ինչ պիտի լիներ, ու չկա
նա, ով պիտի լիներ, ու չկա
որովհետև տեղ չկա
քեզնով՝ տեղ չկա
իսկ առանց քեզ կիմաստազրկվի ամեն ինչ

ինչի՞ ա ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչ էսքան բարդ

***
"...But if you lose your faith
Know that I am still your friend
And if the sky falls down
Know that I will still support you."

----------

Arpine (04.07.2013), erexa (30.06.2013), Smokie (01.07.2013), Մինա (30.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

աննորմալ եմ
ինձ չի հերիքում ժամանակը
ծնողներս անձնական վիրավորանքի տեղ են ընդունում ուշ տուն գալս
անկեղծությունս գլխիս չարիք ա դառնում, որովհետև, վիձիծե լի, ոնց կարա նորմալ աղջիկը հերիք չի կեսգիշերին տանը չլինի, հետն էլ՝ մենակով նստի մի տեղ ու ալկոհոլային խմիչք խմի, էլ չեմ ասում, որ դրանից հետո էլ վեր կենա ու ոտքով ճամփա ընկնի տուն - փհա՜յ
այ մարդիկ, չեք հասկանո՞ւմ, որ ինքնազոհողությունն էս պահին իմը չի, չեմ կարող անել, մի քիչ ժամանակ ա պետք, որ խելքս գլուխս հավաքեմ, հասկանամ՝ ինչ եմ զգում, ինչ եմ ուզում, ուզում եմ, թե չեմ ուզում
ես մեղավոր ե՞մ, որ ձեր երևակայությունն ուժեղ ա ու 100-ի տակ աշխատում ա
մի արեք տենց, մի նեղեք ինձ, ես առանց էդ էլ բավականաչափ նեղված եմ
չեմ ասում, որ հիմա էլ մի ուրիշ՝ ավելի լուրջ բան չսարքեք գլխիս, ես ահավոր նեղվում եմ, երբ ձեր երևակայության արգասիքները փաթաթում եք վզիս
ես կարող ա՝ չգիտեմ՝ ոնց պետք ա ապրեմ, բայց ես հաստատ գիտեմ՝ ոնց պետք չի, ոնց չեմ ուզում ապրել, ու խնդրում եմ՝ ներեք, որ ձեր ուզած բաները էդ իմ հե՜չ չուզեցածի մեջ են մտնում
ու հա, ես իմաստ չեմ տեսնում «տան գործ» անելու, եթե ինքս տանը չեմ
ու էն, որ ես տանն եմ մենակ քնելու ու լողանալու համար, չեմ ժխտում. եթե հնար կա տանը չմնալու, ինչո՞ւ պիտի մնամ
եթե տուն-տեղ-կնիկամուսին-երեխա ունենայի, միգուցե ուրիշ կերպ մտածեի, բայց հիմա, ու _էս_ տանը մնալ, որտեղ լուսավորությունն էն չի ու շարժվելու տեղ չկա, ու էն էլ էս ամառվա շոգին… մեղք չե՞մ…

=======================
Գրառումս կիսատ ա, որովհետև էլ չեմ ձգում, քնում եմ ոտի վրա: Ու սա դեռ չնչին մի բան ա, եթե իհարկե ինչ-որ բան ա, նրանից, ինչ մտածում եմ ու զգում

ռադ էղի, դեպրեսիա, հավեսդ չունեմ

մեկ-մեկ ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ մենակ լինել, կլինի՞՝ չխանգարեք
մաման, Սայաթն ու ընկ. Ստեփանյանը, Արտյոմն ու Դավիթը…
մի արեք տենց
մենակ լինել ուզենալը դեռևս աննորմալության նշան չի
չափից դուրս հոգատար ազգ ենք մենք, չափից չափազանց դուրս

իսկ ես՝ խելամտության ու խելահեղության սահմանին ինչ-որ տեղ
չգիտեմ՝ որ կողմ գնալ
ինձ մնար՝ կգնայի սահմանի երկայնքով, ոչ աջ, ոչ ձախ

ինչո՞ւ եք ինձնից պահանջում բաներ, որ ինձնից վեր են
~

----------

Agni (11.07.2013), Arpine (11.07.2013), Freeman (14.08.2013), Kita (04.09.2013), Moonwalker (16.07.2013), Ruby Rue (11.07.2013), Smokie (18.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (11.07.2013), Yevuk (13.07.2013), Արէա (15.07.2013), Արևհատիկ (11.07.2013), Դատարկություն (12.07.2013), Հարդ (28.08.2013), Մինա (11.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.07.2013), Նարե91 (01.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (11.07.2013), Ուլուանա (11.07.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

…պարզապես ես չեմ ուզում, հոգնել եմ, վախենում եմ, որ էլի մեկը կգա ու կասի՝ «դու ինձ չէիր սպասում… դու չէիր հավատում, որ ես կամ…»… կամ ուրիշ էդ կարգի բաներ:

----------

Smokie (18.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

[2013.07.31]




> 'cause there'll be no safety in numbers
> when the right one walks out of the door


Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու
ամեն անգամ
երբ լսում եմ այս բառերը
հիշում եմ

քեզ
նստած հնամաշ բազմոցին

ինձ
քո դիմաց կանգնած
հայացքդ որոնելիս

դու՝ գլուխդ կախ
էդպես էլ հայացքդ չբարձրացրիր
չէիր ուզում
չէիր կարող նայել
աչքերիս մեջ

ու ես
զգացի՝ էլ չեմ դիմանում
մի ակնթարթ էլ, ու կմեռնեմ

դուրս թռա
...out of the door

----------

Smokie (16.08.2013), Yevuk (10.08.2013), Մինա (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.08.2013), Վոլտերա (10.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էնքան եմ սիրում, որ հանդիպում ենք, ու ոչ մի, թեկուզ չնչին, վիճաբանություն, ոչ մի իրար չհասկանալ չի լինում: Թեկուզ դրան նպաստում են «հեռու» թեմաները կամ, ասենք, միմյանց շուտ հրաժեշտ տալը:

Մի ժամանակ, երբ մարդամեկը պարբերաբար առաջարկում էր հանդիպել, ամեն անգամ մի առիթ կար մերժելու՝ է՛լ պար, է՛լ ուրիշ հրավեր, է՛լ ընկերների հետ հանդիպում… Նույնիսկ ինձ իմ կյանքը սկսում էր հետաքրքիր թվալ, երբ ամեն առաջարկը մերժելիս մի պատճառաբանություն ունենում էի:
Հետաքրքիր է, բայց չեմ հիշում էդպիսի դեպք, երբ դու առաջարկես հանդիպել ու ես ասեմ՝ չէ: Տեսնես՝ ինչի՞…

Մի տեսակ ոնց որ փակուղի մտած լինեմ: Արդեն հասնում եմ վերջին, բայց չեմ կարողանում ինձ ստիպել՝ հետ դառնալ…
Գնամ մինչև վերջ, ծվարեմ էդ պատի տակ…

Ինչի՞ եմ ես անընդհատ ըսենց հոգնած:
Վախենամ՝ իսկական դեպրեսիան հենց էս ա, որ կա: Երբ բան չես զգում: Ուղեղդ կախում ա, լսածդ կես րոպեյվա մեջ հաջողացնում ես մոռանալ, անուշադիր ու ցրված ես: Չգիտես՝ ինչի մասին ես մտածում: Միակ նորմալ միտքդ էն ա, թե ինչի ես էս վիճակում, ու մի՞թե ելք կա դրանից:

----------

Alphaone (22.08.2013), Arpine (22.08.2013), einnA (28.08.2013), erexa (22.08.2013), Meme (22.09.2013), Smokie (24.08.2013), Հարդ (28.08.2013), Մինա (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Նարե91 (01.09.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես հասկացա, թե ինչու չեմ կարողանում խոսել մորս հետ, համենայն դեպս մի որոշակի թեմայով: Չեմ կարողանում պատասխանել իր հարցերին, որոնք, թվում է՝ նորմալ, պարզ, էս իրավիճակում շատ տրամաբանական հարցեր են:
Պարզապես դժվար է խոսել մեկից, ով քեզ ավելի մոտ է եղել, քան զրուցակիցդ:
Մի տեսակ ինքս ինձ վիրավորելու, ստորացնելու զգացողություն եմ ունենում:
Ու ո՞նց բացատրես, որ վստահել-չվստահելու հետ էդ ոչ մի կապ չունի…
Կներես, մամ…

----------

Chilly (31.08.2013), keyboard (28.08.2013), Meme (22.09.2013), Smokie (28.08.2013), Արևհատիկ (29.08.2013), Հարդ (28.08.2013), Մինա (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2013), Նարե91 (01.09.2013), Ուլուանա (28.08.2013), Վոլտերա (28.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ախր ո՞նց չեք հասկանում, որ ասելով, թե ինքը էդքան չկա, ինձ արժանի չի, ինքնահավան ա, նարցիսիզմով ա տառապում, ես-էլ-չգիտեմ-ինչ, ինձ իրականում դրդում եք ավելի սիրել… Հա, նեղվում եմ, վիրավորվում, ինչքան էլ ճիշտ բան ասեք, ինչքան էլ համաձայն լինեմ… Ու պարտքս եմ համարում էլ ավելի շատ սիրել…
Լավ եմ անում՝ սիրում եմ, ձեր գործը չի…
Ձեզ էլ եմ սիրում, նեղանալ չկա՝ շուտ եմ ասել:
Մի փորձեք ջնջել կյանքս, անցյալս… Մանավանդ որ էդ ինձ ուժ ա տալիս ապրելու, երջանիկ զգալու… Չեմ ուզում ինչ-որ ենթադրյալ ապագայի խաթեր վերացնեմ, մոռանամ անցյալս, հասկանո՞ւմ եք…
Վերջերս ավելի հաճախ եմ սկսել վախենալ սենց մենակ էլ մնալու հեռանկարից, որովհետև գնալով ավելի շատ ու ավելի հաճախ եմ ինձ մենակով երջանիկ զգում… Երբեմն ինձ նույնիսկ թվում ա, թե սովորական շփման մեջ էլ եմ կաղում, ու էս մեկը երևի չի թվում, տենց էլ կա: Մարդկանց հետ շփվել չգիտեմ:
Էն, որ ասում էի, թե չափից դուրս հոգատար ազգ ենք, էսօր էլի հաստատվեց: Ու չգիտեմ՝ ուրախանա՞լ էդ փաստից, թե՞ նյարդայնանալ, որ էլի չթողեցին մենակությունս վայելել: Ավելի շատ ուրախանում եմ, որովհետև մինչև չթողնելը հասցրեցի մի ահագին վայելել քամին, կայծակների ստեղծած հրաշք տեսարանը կամրջի վրայից, ականջներումս հնչող ինձ այդքան հոգեհարազատ երաժշտությունը, շոկոլադս… Ուղղակի վիրավորվում եմ, որ մարդիկ կարող են իմ չափ կյանքը սիրող մարդուն շփոթել ինքնասպանության մասին մտածող թինեյջերի հետ: Թե չէ՝ շատ շնորհակալ եմ Արմենին, որ ուղեկցեց մինչև կամրջի վերջը, ու նաև էն տղային, որ առաջինն էր կանգնել ու հարցուփորձ անում, մինչև հերթով մյուս մեքենաները իրար հետևից կկանգնեին ու ինձ ամոթու տեղից վեր կենալ կտային:
Շատ եմ սիրում կյանքը, երևի չափից դուրս շատ…

----------

Chilly (01.09.2013), E-la Via (31.08.2013), erexa (01.09.2013), Katka (01.09.2013), Meme (22.09.2013), My World My Space (31.08.2013), Smokie (31.08.2013), Արևհատիկ (01.09.2013), Հարդ (01.09.2013), Մ Մ (30.04.2014), Մինա (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2013), Նարե91 (01.09.2013), Ուլուանա (01.09.2013), Վոլտերա (01.09.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Ես միշտ կհիշեմ այդ երեկոն:
Մթնշաղը վախեցած էր, դժգույն…
Եվ սպանությանն այդ վկա էին բոլորը
ու երկինքն իմ գլխավերևում…»

Ես անկեղծորեն ուրախ եմ, որ այս անգամ ոչ մի փոխաբերություն չկար: Հուսով եմ՝ չի էլ լինի, ու դա ինչ-որ բանի նախերգանք չէր:
Հերիք են զոհերը: Ինքդ էլ գիտես, չէ՞, որ «զոհերի ու արյունահեղության ծարավդ չի կարող բուժել սրտիդ վերքերը»:

Էնքան լավատես եմ, որ հավատում եմ, թե էս ամեն ինչը իմ երևակայության արդյունքն ա ու ոչ մի կերպ իրականությանը չի առնչվում:

----------

Smokie (09.09.2013), Մինա (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2013), Վոլտերա (09.09.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.09.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մինչ այս կյանքումս երբեք լաց չեմ եղել մահացածի համար: Իսկ առիթներ եղել են. բավականին շատ եմ սիրելի մարդիկ կորցրել. հորեղբայրս, բոլոր տատիկ-պապիկներս, Տանյա ու Արմանուշ տատիներս, միսս Ավագյանը, Սեթոն…
Հիշում եմ՝ Ռազմիկ պապիս, արդեն հիվանդ ժամանակ, թույլ ժպիտով հարցնում էր՝ «որ ես մեռնեմ, կլացե՞ս իմ վրա», ասում էի՝ «է՜, պապի… ինչեր ես խոսում… չգիտեմ…» կամ էդ կարգի մի բան:
Չլացեցի: Չէի ուզում, ինչքան էլ որ տխուր էի:

Միայն քեզ հետ կապված հիշողություններն են ամեն անգամ լռվում կոկորդիս ու թացացնում աչքերս:

----------

Meme (22.09.2013), Smokie (22.09.2013), Մինա (26.09.2013), Նարե91 (22.09.2013), Վոլտերա (22.09.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչո՞ւ ամեն ինչ սենց թարս գնաց…
Սաղ լավ էր սկսվել, ու երբ որոշեցի(նք) միանալ, էլի լավ էր… Մի քիչ նեղվեցի, որ աղջիկներով խառնվում էինք ձեր տղամարդկային միջավայրին, բայց, sorry, էնքան եմ ձեզ բոլորիդ սիրում (բացի նրանցից, ում նոր-նոր սկսեցի ճանաչել, ու ով էդ պահին մի հոգի էր), որ չկարողացա դիմանալ գայթակղությանը. ախր տարին մեկ էլ իրար չենք տեսնում…
Ու հա, սաղ լավ էր, ՍԱՂ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը մանկությունը չվերհիշեր…
Ինչի՞ եք փորձում ապացուցել, որ «բոլոր տղամարդիկ նույն սանրի կտավն են»… Չեմ ուզում հավատալ, մի ապացուցեք, փլիզ… Էդքան նաիվ, էդքան պրիմիտիվ մի եղեք, ի՞նչ կապ ունի՝ ինչքան եք խմել…
Ու ի՞նչ եք դուք հասկանում կանանց մտածելակերպից, առավել ևս՝ զգացմունքներից… Հեշտ ա, չափազանց հեշտ ա ինքնավստահ խոսել ու նույնիսկ դատել, երբ տղամարդ ես:
Ու էն, որ հիմա սիրտս ահավոր ցավում ա, նրանից ա, որ սիրում եմ ձեզ, մի այլ կարգի սիրում եմ՝ ամեն մեկիդ մի տեսակ, մի ձևի, բայց սիրում եմ… Իսկ իմ մոտ էդ ժամանակավոր չի ստացվում…
Աչքից ընկնե՞լ… Էս ավելի շատ դավաճանության հետ եմ ասոցացնում… էնքան որ մարդամեկից չէի սպասում սենց բան:
Էսքան էժան, էսքան բթամիտ ես չէի պատկերացնում ձեզ, տղերք:
Ու կներեք, որ իրականում մի մարդու նկատի ունեմ:
Դուք պատրաստ եք իրար կոկորդ կրծել մի բանի համար, ինչ իրականում չկա, կամ առնվազն չկա տվյալ պահին:
Ահավոր նեղսրտած եմ ու վատ եմ զգում, բայց շա՜տ շատ եմ սիրում ձեզ ու մեր միջի էն եզակի ոչ տղամարդուն, ու շնորհակալ եմ, որ ձեր շնորհիվ վերջը լացեցի (վաղուց չէր եղել), բայց մի օգտվեք էս կարգի առիթներից, էլի, քավ լիցի…

Ու գիտեմ, որ էն չեմ ասում, ու գիտեմ, որ կարդաք՝ ճիշտ չեք հասկանալու, կամ սխալ եք հասկանալու… ուղղակի ավելին կամ ավելի լավ ասելու ուժ չունեմ…

----------

Մինա (20.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013), Վոլտերա (08.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բլին, արա… Իսկ ես ժամանակին տարիներով ինձ վատ էի զգում, ինչ ա՝ մի անգամ էդ մարդուն, թեև կես կատակ, բայց տապոռ եմ անվանել: Պարզվում ա՝ ճիշտ էլ ասել էի:
Էս ո՞վ ես դու, արա, էս ինչքա՜ն պրիմիտիվ ես ու ստանդարտ: Նույնիսկ կարգին վրդովվել էլ չեմ կարողանում, քանի որ պրիմիտիվիզմդ անմեղսունակության ա ձգտում, մի տեսակ ուղղակի զարմանում եմ ու վերջ:
Իմ իմացած նորմալ մարդիկ իրենց մեջ տվյալ մարդու հանդեպ առաջացած կարծիքը նախ փորձում են ճշտել, որ ջոկեն՝ ճիշտ են ենթադրել, թե չէ, հետո նոր որոշումներ կայացնում:
Ո՞նց կարելի ա լրիվ անհիմն մարդուն անպատվել ու ընկերների ցանկից հանել: Էդ ի՞նչ հանճարեղ երևակայություն ունես, ու ոնց ա, որ երևակայածդ իրականությունից չես տարբերում:
Հաջող, ընգեր:

----------

Գալաթեա (21.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կյանքի էությունը հասկանալն էլ մի բան չի․ դրանից հետո էլ ոչ մի զգացմունք կամ զգացողություն անխառն չի լինում։

----------

Meme (22.10.2013), Smokie (23.10.2013), Արամ (28.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ժամանակը չի բուժում, բայց հարթում է ամեն ինչ…
Դեմ-դիմաց նստած եք: Նայում ես նրան, ով մի ժամանակ քո աշխարհն էր, քո ամեն ինչը, ու զարմանում, թե ոնց կարող էր էսպես լինել, էսպիսի մի օր գալ: Երբ էսքան հանգիստ կզգաս իր կողքին:
Գրողը տանի, ինչքա՜ն հարազատ է: Ակնոցի ետևից նայող աչքերը՝ երբեմն խիստ, երբեմն մտազբաղ, իսկ հիմա այնքան գորովալից: Ճակատը, որ կձգվեիր համբուրելու, եթե մարդաշատ վայրում չլինեիք: Ձեռքերը՝ երկար մատներով, որ կուզեիր բռնել, շոշափել, զգալ:
Գորովանք:
Վստահություն:
Հարազատություն:
Այնքան, որ նույնիսկ քեզնից անկախ սկսում ես պատմել ստամոքսումդ խլրտացող օտար թրթուրների մասին, ու թե ինչքան ես վախենում, որ մի օր դրանք կարող են թիթեռներ դառնալ:

----------

E-la Via (28.10.2013), Jarre (01.12.2013), Lílium (19.11.2013), Meme (28.10.2013), Vardik! (11.11.2013), Yevuk (04.11.2013), Արամ (28.10.2013), Արևհատիկ (28.10.2013), Դատարկություն (28.10.2013), Հայկօ (29.10.2013), Հարդ (30.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2013), Նարե91 (28.10.2013), Ուլուանա (29.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Պետք ա գրել, որ դեպրեսիայի մեջ չընկնեմ:

Երկուսիս ուզածն էլ իրականում նույն բանն ա. ես էլ եմ մենակ, ինքն էլ, ես էլ եմ ինձ հասկացող մարդ փնտրում, ինքն էլ, ես էլ եմ ուզում գալ տուն, իրեն գրկել, հարցնել՝ ոնց ա, պատմել առօրյաս կամ խոսել ինձ հուզող հարցերից, իր ուզածն էլ է էդ… Ու ես էնքան մեղավոր եմ, երեկ էլ էի մեղավոր, վաղն էլ եմ լինելու, ու դրա դեմ ոչինչ չենք կարող անել ո՛չ ես, ո՛չ ինքը: Մեր միջև ընկած անջրպետը ոչ մի կերպ դա թույլ չի տա: Ոչ մեկս ի զորու չենք այն հաղթահարել:
Ներիր ինձ, թե կարող ես, մա՛…
Էս ո՞նց էսպես եղավ: Էս պտուղը ո՞նց ծառից էսքան հեռու գլորվեց…
Եթե ես շուտ գիտակցեի, թե ինչ է մեզ սպասվում, գուցե ուրիշ մարդ դառնայի, քեզ նման լինեի, հիմա միասին կլինեինք, կհասկանայինք իրար, միմյանց կվստահեինք, անընդհատ չէինք վիճի անիմաստ բաների շուրջ… Բայց հիմա չեմ կարող: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ արդեն չեմ ուզում… Կներես…
Ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում քո առաջ… Դու էնքան բան ես արել ու ամեն նոր օր անում ինձ համար… Կներես, որ էդքանից հետո մոր կարիք զգալիս ուրիշ մեկն է միտս գալիս, իր թևի տակ եմ ուզում ծվարել…
Ապերախտ զավակ դուրս եկա…
Շատ եմ քեզ սիրում… Ու գիտե՞ս՝ ինչ անպատվություն ա ինձ համար էս բաները գրելը, երբ գիտես՝ լիքը մարդ ա կարդալու… Բայց չեմ կարող չգրել, մի տեղ արտահայտվել էր պետք…
Ճնշվում եմ քեզ էդպես կծկված, պինդ ծածկված, բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնար վարագույրները քաշած, էդքան շուտ քնած տեսնելով: Հոգեվիճակդ միայն երևակայել եմ կարող. շփման եզրեր չկան…

----------

Jarre (01.12.2013), Smokie (04.11.2013), Vardik! (11.11.2013), Աթեիստ (12.11.2013), Արամ (30.10.2013), Գալաթեա (30.10.2013), Հարդ (30.10.2013), Մ Մ (30.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013), Նարե91 (30.10.2013), Նիկեա (10.11.2013), Ուլուանա (30.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հուսով, եմ, շա՜տ մեծ հուսով եմ, որ կարիք չկա ասելու, բայց ուզում եմ ասել՝ կներես, Լիլս…
Խառն ա սաղ, մանավանդ հիմա, մանավանդ իմ մեջ, մանավանդ երբ էդ մարդու անունն էլ ա նույնից…
Ես կմեռնեմ ավելի շուտ…
Կներես ինձ էսօրվա համար…

----------

Գալաթեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Խառն ա
երբ դու սիրում ես, ու քեզ չեն սիրում
երբ քեզ սիրում են, բայց դու չես սիրում
երբ զգում ես, որ դու էն միակ հենարանն ես, հույսն ես
որից մարդն ուզում է կառչել, ուզում է երազել, ստեղծագործել,
իսկ դու հեռու ես,
չես զգում,
փորձում ես երազել՝ չես կարող,
անզոր ես,
անկարող,
ամուլ

դու ոչինչ ես

իսկ ինքը դեռ շատ բան ունի կյանքում տեսնելու

կներես… գնա…

----------

Moonwalker (10.11.2013), Smokie (13.11.2013), Գալաթեա (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (10.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Դնևս… Հարազատս…
Ինչ եմ ես ուզո՞ւմ… - Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, ԵՐԵԽԵՔ… Կարելի ա ասել՝ ուրիշ ոչ մի բան…
Գիտես, չէ՞, մամայի ուզածն էլ ա էդ…
Ո՞նց ա, որ մեր խոսակցությունների միակ արդյունքը վեճն ա լինում…
Ու ինչի՞ մարդամեկն ինձ վրա հեչ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, ու ինչի՞ եմ ես էսքան «ռոմանտիկ» ու «սենտիմենտալ», էսքան զգայուն դարձել…
Ու ի՞նչ կապ ուներ ստեղ մյուս մարդամեկը, ով քանդակագործ էր, բայց իրեն որպես նկարիչ ֆիքսեցի, ու ով, իրականում, հեչ ինձ համար կապ չունի՝ նկարիչ էր, քանդակագործ, թե եսիմինչ…

---
իսկ իրականում, գիտես, չէ՞, Դնև, վախենում եմ, որ հանկարծ մի օր նա ինձ վրա ուշադրություն կդարձնի
ախր ես էդքան չկամ
մանավանդ եթե լուրջ ուշադրություն դարձնի
վախենում եմ
գուցե սենց ավելի լա՞վ ա… հը՞…

----------

Smokie (13.11.2013), Vardik! (11.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (09.11.2013), Գալաթեա (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (10.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ ես մարդ եմ փնտրում... Ես քո ցավը տանեմ, արա...

Պետք ա մի ձև կտրել-անցնել էս կես մետրը ու պառկել: Արդեն զառանցում եմ ոնց որ :}

----------

Նիկեա (10.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես ոնց որ գրքից փախած լինեմ: Երևի դրա համար էլ ինձ գրքից փախած մարդիկ են հանդիպում:

Աչքերիս առաջ ա էդ դեմքը, աչքերը, հայացքը… Էն որ ինքը վստահ ա, որ ճիշտ ա, որ մարդ ա գտել, բայց համ էլ մի տեսակ հուսահատ վախ կա մեջը, որ իրեն չեն հասկանա, մյուս կողմից էլ ինքը պատրաստակամ ա ու մինչև վերջ կկռվի էդ վախի դեմ…

«Դու չես ջոկում, այ դեբիլ… Դե-բի՜լ…»:
Ես բան չեմ ջոկում, ես զգում եմ: Զգում եմ, թե ինչ աբսուրդ ա մարդուն մի քանի րոպե ճանաչելով նրան դեբիլ անվանելը, ու ինչքան ավելի սյուռ ա էդ կոպտության մեջ էդքան հոգատարություն ու զգացմունք դնելը…

«Ես ամուսնանալու եմ քո հետ, ջոկում ե՞ս…»:
Ջոկում եմ, որ դու էլ ես գրքից փախած: Ո՞ր մեկից, տեսնես: Նույնից չենք կարծեմ…


***
Կյանքը երբեմն մարտահրավերներ է նետում, փորձություններ առաջադրում: Համընկնումներ, հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություններ… Ու խիստ հազվադեպ կարող ես վստահ լինել՝ քննությունն անցար, թե ոչ:

----------

einnA (16.11.2013), erexa (10.11.2013), Lílium (19.11.2013), Smokie (13.11.2013), Vardik! (11.11.2013), Արամ (10.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2013), Նիկեա (10.11.2013), Շինարար (10.11.2013), Ուլուանա (10.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էս երկվությունս մի օր ինձ կսպանի:
Զարմանում եմ՝ մինչև հիմա ոնց մեջտեղից երկու կես չեմ եղել ներսիս սատանայի ու հրեշտակի միջև…
Չնայած՝ երևի դրանք համագործակցում են, գիտե՞ս: Սատանան մեծ մասամբ քնած ա կամ պարապ-սարապ ֆռֆռում ա, կյանքս էլ հրեշտակն ա ղեկավարում: Բայց որ սատանեն ասեց՝ հիմա իմ հերթն ա, ուրեմն վերջ… Հրեշտակը, ազնիվ խաղացողի նման, առանց դաղալության հերթը զիջում ա ու սպասում իր հերթին… Համ էլ, ինձ թվում ա, որ հրեշտակին նույնիսկ դուր ա գալիս, որ սատանեն հետս ինչ ուզում՝ անում ա: Որովհետև կարծում ա, որ դա ինձ կյանքի փորձ, խելք, կամ էդ կարգի ուրիշ մի բան կտա հաստատ, որն ինձ պետք է:
Նրանց արանքում մի տեղ կորում եմ ես: Ես մեկ հրեշտակն եմ, մեկ սատանան, ու քանի որ էդպես հնարավոր չի, էդպես չի լինում, ուրեմն ո՞վ եմ ես… ո՞ւր եմ ես…
Սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ ես էդ երկուսին էլ սիրում եմ… Շնորհակալ եմ հրեշտակիս, որ ինձնից խելոք ա ու մեծ մասամբ ինքն ա ինձ առաջնորդում:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

E-la Via (12.11.2013), einnA (16.11.2013), Smokie (13.11.2013), Vardik! (12.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (12.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.11.2013), Նիկեա (12.11.2013), Շինարար (11.11.2013), Ուլուանա (11.11.2013), Վոլտերա (12.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ներսումս վիթխարի երջանկության ու ահռելի դժբախտության բախումից ամպրոպներ են որոտում, կայծակներ փայլատակում… Այդ հակասությունների համադրումը հզոր էներգիա է առաջանում, ու ես կյանքով եմ լցվում…
Ու հենց հիմա, հենց էս զգացողությունների հորձանուտից ուզում եմ քեզ ասել, հիշեցնել, որ դու երջանիկ մարդ ես… Թեկուզ մենակ նրանով, որ ես երբևէ կողքիդ եմ եղել, ու որ ինձ նման անկատար, բայց կատարյալի ձգտող էությամբ կերպարը, _մարդ_ը, որոշ բացառիկ զգացողություններ, որ ինքը շատ է կարևորում, ունեցել է  հենց քեզ հետ կապված… Իմ գոյությունը քո կյանքում պիտի էն լույսը լինի, որը քեզ կառաջնորդի, երբ հոգիդ մութ ճամփեքով անցնելիս լինի…
Կներես անհամեստության համար:
Լույսով եմ լցված…

----------

Chilly (14.11.2013), einnA (16.11.2013), Smokie (14.11.2013), Yevuk (16.11.2013), Արամ (14.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (14.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.11.2013), Ուլուանա (14.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

միգուցե ես սա վաղուց գիտեի, ուղղակի չէի գիտակցում, նոր ձևակերպվեց մտքումս, երբ մի բանաստեղծություն էի կարդում
սատանի ականջը խուլ, առթից չօգտվի :D

հանուն գեղեցկության ես պատրաստ եմ հոգիս ծախել սատանային…
:}

----------

Meme (17.11.2013), Smokie (16.11.2013), Արամ (16.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր մեկ էլ հասկացա, թե ինչու եմ սիրում մենակով զբոսնել, հատկապես իրիկունները ու հատկապես թեթևակի հարբած վիճակով, էլ չեմ ասում՝ եթե երաժշտություն լսելիս լինեմ… Ամբողջ գաղտնիքն էն ա, որ էդ ժամանակ ես իրականում մենակ չեմ… Կյանքը հետս ա  :Smile: 
Երբ «մենակ» եմ, ներսս կյանքով ա լցված, շուրջս կյանքով ա լցված, մի տեսակ «չեղած տեղից» ինձ երջանիկ եմ զգում )) Գուցե էն պատճառով, որ հակառակը համոզող չկա կողքիս ))
Ու, օրինակ, մտադրվում եմ մի ուղղությամբ գնալ, մեկ էլ կյանքն ինձ ուրիշ ուղի է ցույց տալիս, էդպես եմ գնում, հետո ջոկում եմ, թե ինչի էր էդպես իրականում ավելի լավ, ու էդ, չնայած՝ առանց բառերի, բայց ոնց որ երկխոսություն, զրույց լինի իմ ու կյանքի միջև…
Ու ես սիրում եմ կյանքը, ու սիրում եմ ինձ էդ ժամանակ )))

----------

Meme (17.11.2013), Smokie (16.11.2013), Yevuk (16.11.2013), Արամ (16.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (17.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.11.2013), Շինարար (16.11.2013), Ուլուանա (16.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էնքան լավ եմ զգում, լուսավոր եմ… Ու հենց հիմա ժպիտը ականջներիցս ներքև բերել չեմ կարողանում ))

Մենակ թե ոչինչ չփչանա, տեր Աստված, խնդրում եմ… Էնքան իմ ուզածով ա ամեն ինչ էս դեպքում…

----------

Meme (17.11.2013), Smokie (17.11.2013), Արամ (17.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հա, Դնևս, մեկ էլ ուզում էի քեզ տեղեկացնել, մտքիցս թռնում էր անընդհատ: Էն պոտենցիալ սիրահարություն, բան-ման, hibernate եմ արել. առանց էդ էլ շփում չկար, չէի կարող նորմալ իրեն ճանաչել, որ որոշեի՝ սիրահարվել, թե չէ, հիմա էլ մեզ ուրիշ հարկ են տեղափոխել: Լավագույն դեպքում օրը մի անգամ տեսնեմ կամ չէ: Իզուր ներվայնանալու փոխարեն կփորձեմ պարզապես չմտածել էդ ուղղությամբ: Մեկ է՝ լինող բանը կլինի:

----------

Meme (17.11.2013), Smokie (17.11.2013), Արամ (17.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (17.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիժ, ԳԻԺ, ԳԻ՜ժ...
Էս ո՞նց սենց միանգամից հայտնվեցիր կյանքումս ու ինձ սենց «քեզնով» արեցիր )) Ի՞նչ իրավունքով )))
Այ գրքից փախած... նույնիսկ երբ ամեն ինչ քեզնից սպասում եմ, էլի զարմացնելու բան գտնում ես )))
Հա, ու անկեղծությունը շա՜տ լավ բան ա )) Էս պահին ես էլ եմ երջանիկ, մաման էլ, երևի պապան էլ...
Հա, այ գիժ, այ կյանքի կտո՜ր, մենակ գրքից փախած մարդը կարող էր սենց ցանկություն ունենալ, էլ չեմ ասում՝ իրականացնել... )))

Մամայի ծաղիկները սենյակում են, ծաղկամանի մեջ, ընկերներիդ նվիրած «Ռաֆաելլոն» էլ՝ կողքին, իսկ իմ փոքրիկ կոկոնը կողքիս է հենց հիմա... )))
Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ, ամեն ինչի համար, քո տեսակի համար, նրա համար, որ կաս...


Հ.Գ.
Օրս ամեն ինչով էր կատարյալ: Երբ նա ծաղիկներն էր ընտրում, իսկ ես տաքսու մեջ նստած մտածում էի՝ թե ոնց պիտի մամային բացատրեմ այս ամենը, հանկարծ մայթով քայլող զույգը կանգ առավ: Նայեցի՝ Արևս էր )) թեթևակի կռացավ, համոզվեց, որ ես եմ, ժպտաց, ձեռքով արեց ու շարունակեցին ճանապարհը...

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Ամեն անգամ ասում եմ՝ վերջ, էլ էսքան անկեղծ ու բացահայտ չեմ գրելու Դնևումս, բայց մեկ ա էլի չի լինում... Լցվում ա մեջս ու պռունկներից թափվում, չեմ կարող պահել :pardon )))

----------

Baltazar (18.11.2013), boooooooom (23.11.2013), Cassiopeia (18.11.2013), Chilly (18.11.2013), E-la Via (25.11.2013), erexa (18.11.2013), Jarre (01.12.2013), Lílium (19.11.2013), Meme (18.11.2013), Moonwalker (18.11.2013), Smokie (18.11.2013), Yevuk (24.11.2013), Արամ (18.11.2013), Արևանուռ (18.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (19.11.2013), Հայկօ (28.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.11.2013), Ուլուանա (18.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (18.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

…
Էս ամենն էնքան սիրուն ա ու էնքան լուսավոր, որ, ինչքան էլ ուզենամ, որ երկարի, գիտեմ, որ ցանկացած պահի, երբ էլ որ ընդհատվի, մեջս միայն ջերմություն ու լույս ա մնալու…
Նույնիսկ եթե հետո էլ ոչինչ չլիներ, էլ քեզ չտեսնեի, էլի ամեն ինչ հրաշալի էր, հենց մենակ էն գիշերով, երբ քեզ ճանաչեցի…

Ու թքած, որ հազար ու մի մարդ ա կարդալու, ու ինչ ասես՝ կարելի ա մտածել էս վերջին նախադասության տակ )) Ես հո գիտեմ՝ ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Որ գիշեր էր, հո չե՞մ ասի՝ գիշեր չէր:

Էսօր FB-ում մի նկար տեսա, ասում ա՝ «կներես, աչքիս՝ քո կարծրատիպն եմ կոտրել…» - այ տենց եկար կարծրատիպերս կոտրելու, ու շնորհակալ եմ քեզ
Ու ոչինչ, որ քեզ ահավոր կարոտում եմ, բայց չես զանգում, չես գրում: Էդ էնքան նորմալ ա… Նույնիսկ եթե չիմանայի, որ զբաղված ես…

Թվում ա, թե էն ամենը, ինչ եղել ա քեզ հետ կապված, իրական չի, հեքիաթ ա եղել, երազ… Հիշում եմ աչքերդ, հետո՝ հայացքդ, հետո՝ ժպիտդ, հետո՝ էդ ամենն իրար հետ… Ցնդելու համադրություն ))
Ու էն, որ երկար նայում էինք իրար, կիսամութի մեջ, ու մատներդ գծում էին ափս, ու էնքան հանգիստ էր, ու վեր ամեն ինչից… «Քանդակում եմ»…

Սենց բան չի լինում: Ես գիտեմ, որ սիրահարված չեմ, էս ուրիշ մի բան ա, դրանից ավելի վեր, կյանքին ավելի մոտ ու անկեղծ…

Ես գիտեմ, որ հիմա դու ինձ պետք էիր, ու ճիշտ էր, որ հայտնվեցիր կյանքումս, էնքան ճիշտ, որ ավելի ճիշտ բան աշխարհում չի լինում…

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի եմ սենց անցյալոտ խոսում, կարծեմ ոչ մի բան դրան չի բերել: Ասածս էն է, որ իմ մեջ քեզ հետ կապված ամեն մի դրվագը լուսավոր է: Առաջին վայրկյանից մինչև վերջինը, որ գուցե գա շուտով, գուցե մի 10 օրից, 5 ամսից կամ 36 տարուց… Կապ չունի, հասկանո՞ւմ ես… Մեկ միավոր հատվածում ռացիոնալ թվերի քանակը նույնն է, ինչ ամբողջ թվային առանցքի վրա, չնայած, որ միավոր հատվածը պարունակվում է էդ նույն թվային առանցքի մեջ…

///


Հ.Գ.
Էն օրը Ա.-ն ասում ա՝ «էդ ո՞ւմ հետ էիր խոսում, որ սենց ուրախ ես», չգիտեի՝ ինչ պատասխանել, ոնց ներկայացնել, մեկ էլ գտա. «Soulmate-իս»…

----------

boooooooom (23.11.2013), Chilly (29.11.2013), E-la Via (25.11.2013), erexa (24.11.2013), Jarre (01.12.2013), Lílium (23.11.2013), Meme (23.11.2013), Smokie (23.11.2013), Yevuk (24.11.2013), Արամ (23.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (23.11.2013), Հայկօ (28.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2013), Շինարար (23.11.2013), Ուլուանա (23.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (23.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես քեզ չեմ սիրում, բայց և սիրում եմ միաժամանակ, ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում: Ձգում ա ինձ քո տեսակը, կերպարդ: Դու մի տեսակ… հողոտ ես… հողոտ, կենդանի, իսկական…
Ու մեկ ա, մյուս կողմից, չնայած որ 5 րոպե հազիվ անցած լինի, ինչ քեզ չեմ տեսել, բայց էլի հեքիաթային ես ու հեռու ու անիրական…
Ես չեմ ջոկում՝ էս ինչ ա:
Կարևորն էն ա, որ դեռ ոչ մի կաթիլ սխալ չկա էս ամենի մեջ:
Շատ կարևոր ա:

----------

Chilly (29.11.2013), E-la Via (28.11.2013), erexa (28.11.2013), Jarre (01.12.2013), Meme (30.11.2013), Smokie (29.11.2013), Արամ (28.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (29.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

"flesh covers
the bone and the
flesh searches
for more than
flesh"

Ահավոր հզոր ա, ծխցնում ա, բառերի ու իմաստի սենց կատարյալ համադրություն միլիոնից մեկ ա պատահում:

Էն որ ապրելդ գալիս ա, բայց ձև չկա, հնար չկա, ու վափշե դու վաղը գործի ես, ու էն, որ ասում ես՝ ծխցնում ա, օդի մեջ ասած բան ա, որովհետև ձեռիդ տակ ծխելիք չկա, չէր էլ կարող լինել, որովհետև տանն ես, անհարմար ա…
Էս կիսով չափ լցված ու կիսով չափ դատարկ վիճակները սպանում են: Գոնե պարտադրված չլինեի քնել, փորձեի մի բան մոգոնել, ստեղծագործել, շտո լի, կարող ա օգներ…

Ուֆ աման, մարդ չգիտի՝ դեպրեսվի, թե իրան երջանիկ զգա: Ո՞րն ա իրականը, ո՞րն ա փուչ…

"the city dumps fill 
the junkyards fill
the madhouses fill
the hospitals fill
the graveyards fill

nothing else
fills"

ուրիշ ոչինչ չի լցվում

----------

Jarre (01.12.2013), Արամ (29.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Անընդհատ ինչ-որ դեպրեսիվ վիճակներ են, ու միաժամանակ վերելքային, երջանիկոտ, ու ձեռս ճար լիներ՝ կգյուլլեի ինձ հենց հիմա ))
Հա, կյանք ա, ապրում ենք, լավ ա սաղ, բայց լիքը բան էլ վատ ա, ու միտքդ-հոգիդ-մարմինդ իրարից տարբեր երեք բան են ասում, ու մեռնում ես… կյանքի overdose-ից…
Էլի խառնվում են երազն ու իրականությունը… Ու չէ. հարբած չեմ, քիչ եմ խմել, համ էլ արդեն վաղուց էր, էդ կապ չունի…
Խի՞ եմ գրում, խի՞ պիտի հազարավոր մարդիկ ու «մարդիկ» կարդան էս ամենը: Մտածեն, վերլուծեն իրենց մեջ, տան-առնեն, քցեն-բռնեն… Որ ի՞նչ…
Ո՞ւմ եմ զարմացնում… Ո՞ւմ ա պետք էս ամենը, ամեն մարդ իրենն ունի, էլի, իմն իրենց ի՞նչ…
Սրա տեղը խելոք մարդիկ գործ են ստեղծում: Վերջն էլ մի օգուտ ա լինում:
-
Էլ բան չեմ գրում: Վերջ:
Կներես, Դնևս…


Հ.Գ.
Էս ի՜Շ մի անկապացել եմ :D

----------

Jarre (01.12.2013), Meme (30.11.2013), Արամ (30.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2013), Ուլուանա (30.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ «ես քո հարսանիքին տրնգի եմ պարելու»…
Դու մենակ դիմացի ինձ էնքան, մինչև ամուսնանամ: Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ կպարես… )

----------

Lílium (30.11.2013), Meme (30.11.2013), Smokie (02.12.2013), Արամ (30.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (30.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Եթե կյանքում թեկուզ մի անգամ իսկապես հասել ես հատակին, եթե իրոք ուզեցել ես ինքնասպան լինել - կապ չունի՝ մեծ թե փոքր, արժեքավոր թե անարժեք պատճառով, կամ գուցե պատճառի բացակայությունից - եթե գեթ մեկ անգամ եղել ես էնտեղ ու կարողացել ես դուրս լողալ, էլ երբեք կյանքում քեզ լիարժեք դժբախտ զգալ չես կարողանալու: Սա իմ համոզմունքն է: Ցանկացած իրավիճակում կգտնես դրական կողմեր:

Կյանքը բարդ ա՞, թե՞ մենք ենք բարդացնում՝ էդպիսին համարելով:

Բարդ ա, երբ դու միաժամանակ տարբեր տեղերում ես, իրարից էդքան տարբեր, երբեմն 180 աստիճանով հակառակ տեսակներում ես, բոլորն էլ քեզ դուր են գալիս, ամեն տեսակից ուզում ես ունենալ, ապրել, բայց էդպես չի լինում, չի կարելի ախր...

Ո՞րն եմ ես:
Նա, ով էդքան սիրում ա հայ մշակույթը, ավանդույթները, ոգեղեն պարե՞րը, թե՞ նա ով կարող ա մինչև գիշերվա 2-3-ը դիսկոյում կամ ինչ-որ փաբում «տժժա», գնա դասական պարի կամ երազի արգենտինական տանգո սովորելու մասին:
Նա, ով նույնիսկ տանը ամենասովորական բանն ուտելիս դանակ-պատառաքաղից է օգտվո՞ւմ, թե՞ նա ով միշտ հոգու խորքում երազել ա քրջոտ ու կողտոտ բոմժ լինել, գոնե ժամանակավոր:
Նա, ով էնքան բարի ա, որ կարող է 8 գրելով քայլել, քանի որ փորձում է գետնի վրա վազվզող մրջյուններին չտրորե՞լ, թե՞ նա, ով կարող է ցանկություն ունենալ սպանել մի մարդու, ում կյանքում ընդամենը մի անգամ է տեսել, ու հետն էլ շփում չի ունեցել:
Նա, ով երազում է գտնել «կյանքի կեսին», ընտանիք ու զավակներ ունենալ, երջանիկ լինե՞լ, թե՞ նա, ով ինքն իրենից իսկի գլուխ չի հանում, ուր մնաց՝ ուրիշների համար պատասխանատվություն վերցնի:

Ո՞վ եմ ես:

Ազատություն տենչացող մեկը, ով իրեն շատ հաճախ բանտում է մի պստիկ վանդակում:
Անտաղանդի մեկը, թեև հոգով՝ պոետ:

Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում կյանքից: Կամ գուցե ի՞նքն ա ինձնից ինչ-որ բան ուզում…

Սիրուն ա, ահավոր սիրուն ա էս ամեն ինչը, եթե կողքից ես նայում: Իսկ ներսից տխուր ա, շա՜տ տխուր, անասելի…

----------

boooooooom (16.12.2013), Chilly (02.12.2013), E-la Via (01.12.2013), erexa (02.12.2013), Jarre (01.12.2013), Ripsim (01.12.2013), Smokie (02.12.2013), Արամ (01.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (03.12.2013), Դատարկություն (02.12.2013), Հայկօ (06.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.12.2013), Ուլուանա (01.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ես գիտեմ, որ սիրահարված չեմ, էս ուրիշ մի բան ա...


Վախենում եմ խոստովանել, որ խաբում եմ ինքս ինձ։ Սիրահարվելն ուրիշ ո՞նց ա լինում։
Ուղղակի վախենում եմ, չեմ ուզում, որ իրար հանդեպ տարբեր զգացմունքներ ունենանք, իրարից տարբեր սպասելիքներ ունենանք, տարբեր կերպ վերաբերվենք միմյանց․․․ Չեմ ուզում։ Ոչ մի սեր, ոչ մի սիրահարություն։ Ճիշտ ա ամեն ինչ սենց։
Մենակ թե չկորես կյանքիցս, խնդրում եմ։ Ոչ հիմա․․․

----------

boooooooom (16.12.2013), E-la Via (06.12.2013), erexa (06.12.2013), Meme (06.12.2013), Smokie (07.12.2013), Արամ (06.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (06.12.2013), Ուլուանա (06.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քունս ահավոր տանում ա մի կողմից, մյուսից էլ չեմ կարողանում գնալ քնելու:
Քնելը դեռ հեչ, կանեմ, վաղը գործի՞ ոնց եմ գնալու: Դժվար ա գործ անել, երբ ներսումդ տոն ա: Իսկ էսօր տոն ա…  :Smile:

----------

Meme (09.12.2013), Smokie (09.12.2013), Vardik! (09.12.2013), Արամ (09.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (09.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

խնդրում եմ
չլինես լոկ ինչ-որ մեկը
չտրվես սովորական լինելու գայթակղությանը
եղիր միշտ դու
եղիր նա, ով ինձ հասկանում է առանց խոսքի
ինձ ընկեր եղիր ու բարեկամ
հաճախ հիշիր ինձ, առանց պատճառի ու կարոտով
վստահիր ինձ՝ որպես քեզ հոգեկից ընկերոջ
չխամրեցնես զգացողություններս
ու անցյալ կյանքերից դեժավյուներ չբերես ինձ
երբեք
խնդրում եմ

----------

boooooooom (16.12.2013), Chilly (16.12.2013), E-la Via (15.12.2013), Lílium (16.12.2013), Meme (16.12.2013), Smokie (16.12.2013), Vardik! (23.12.2013), Արամ (15.12.2013), Ծյէլեպորտ (16.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.12.2013), Ուլուանա (16.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (16.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ն․-ն ասում ա՝ «հերբերա չեմ սիրում, դրանք արհեստականորեն են ստացված, բնության մեջ հերբերա չի աճում»:
Իսկ ես հերբերա էլ եմ սիրում: Սիրուն են, նրբագեղ՝ իրենց մինիմալիստական կերպարով:
Ամեն ինչում բնականն եմ գերադասում: Բայց եթե արհեստականը լավ է ստացվել, գեղեցիկ է, առողջ, ուժեղ և ինքնուրույն, ուրեմն, գրողը տանի, ինքն էլ լինելու նույնքան իրավունք ունի, ինչքան բնական կոչվածը: Ի վերջո ո՞վ է ասել, որ մարդու միջամտությունից հետո առաջացած [ոչ մարդկային] կյանքը իսկական չի:
Հիմա կարդացողները կմտածեն՝ ինչ մի թեմա ա գտել, անկապ-անկապ դուրս ա տալիս:
Իսկ ես էլի հիշել եմ ինձ, ու քեզ, ու էն «արհեստական» ամեն ինչը, որ ստեղծել էինք մի ժամանակ… Խեղվեց, խեղդվեց, բռնաբարվեց մեր սերը հենց մեր ձեռքերով: Թե ինչո՞ւ էդպես արիր, հանուն ինչի՞… Գոնե դու ինքդ հասկանո՞ւմ ես…
Էն, որ հիմա սիրտս գրեթե քարացել ա, մենակությունս ամրացել ու մեջքս ուղիղ պահող հենասյուն դարձել, որ տարրալուծել եմ ճիշտն ու սխալը, կյանքն ու մահը, երազն ու իրականությունը, - էս ամենը հենց դրա արդյունքն ա - էն ամենի, որ կար, ու չկա, քո, որ կայիր, ու չեղար, նրա, որ չկար, բայց էնքան ուզում էր լինել…
Բթացել եմ… Ու նույնիսկ եթե հիմա կոկորդս սեղմվում ա կամ լցվում են աչքերս, էդ ավելի շատ ինչ-որ ֆիզիկական ռեակցիա ա, քան ուրիշ մի բան: Էնքան քիչ եմ զգում…

----------

E-la Via (16.12.2013), Meme (16.12.2013), Smokie (17.12.2013), Yevuk (16.12.2013), Արամ (16.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (16.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.12.2013), Ուլուանա (16.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (17.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ էս օրն ինչով էր հիշարժան… 17-ը դեկտեմբերի: Նայում-նայում էի ամսաթվին ու չէի կարողանում հիշել՝ ում ծնունդն էր, ինչ առիթ էր, որի պատճառով էսքան նուրբ ու թրթռուն զգացողություն ունեմ:
Հիշողությունս բթացել ա: Մի կողմից էդ երևի լավ ա…
Եթե դու չլինեիր մտքումս, երևի տենց էլ չհիշեի էսօրը… 6 տարի առաջ…
Տեր աստված, ո՜նց են գլորվում տարիները: Որ պատկերացնում եմ, գլուխս պտտվում ա:
Հենց էս ժամերն էին, գուցե քիչ ավելի ուշ:
Չեմ ուզում շատ բան պատմել, հատկապես որ մեծ մասը զգացողություն ա եղել, բառերով նկարագրելու չի:
Մենակ էն կասեմ Դնևիս, որ հենց էդ օրն էր, երբ կյանքումս առաջին (նաև՝ վերջին) անգամ արտասվել եմ երջանկությունից )) Մինչև այդ չէի հավատում, որ իրականում նման բան հնարավոր է. արցունքն ինձ համար տխրության մունետիկն էր: Իսկ այդ օրն այն ինձ համար վերաիմաստավորվեց, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես կյանքում շա՜տ ու շատ այլ բաներ…

----------

E-la Via (18.12.2013), Lílium (19.12.2013), Meme (20.12.2013), Smokie (17.12.2013), Արամ (17.12.2013), Ուլուանա (18.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ահավոր, ահավո՜ր եմ կարոտում: Ու արդեն երկրորդ օրն ա՝ ուզում եմ զանգել, հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ ձենդ լսեմ հեռախոսի միջից ու փորձեմ հավատալ, որ կաս իրականում…
Չէ, հեչ ընենց չի, որ քեզ դրել եմ իդեալական մարդու տեղ կամ ինչ: Էդ հեչ կապ չունի էն զգացողության հետ, որ երբ կողքիս չես, երազ ես թվում:
Աբսուրդ ա, բայց իրոք չկարողացա 2 օրվա մեջ կես րոպե հարմար ժամանակ գտնել՝ քեզ զանգելու:

Էլի գայիր, էլի, էն օրվա պես, գիշերվա կեսին, կանգնեիր ձյունի՞ց, թե՞ քո կրակից լուսավորված բակում, ես էլ, տաք ադեալովս փաթաթված, կանգնեի բաց պատուհանի առաջ, ու հեռախոսով զրուցեինք…
Էլի քեզ համար մի քիչ շոկոլադ կկախեի ներքև պարանով :D Ափսոս, որ չես գա )
Գիժս… Շատ փիս եմ կարոտում, մի կորի, ի՞նչ կլինի ))

***
Էն օրը խոսք գնաց, ասում եմ՝ ուշ-ուշ ենք իրար տեսնում, երևի սա 4-րդ կամ 5-րդ անգամն ա, Լ.-ն ասում ա՝ «բա ինչի՞ չեք շուտ-շուտ հանդիպում: Ես ու Հ.-ն սկի ընկեր-ընկերուհի չէինք, բայց ամեն օր իրար հետ էինք» (հիմա ամուսիններ են): Դե արի ու էս մարդկանց բացատրի, որ տրամվայի ես սպասում… )
Մեկ էլ էն օրը որ գրում էի, ջնջվեց, էն մասին էի գրում, թե խեղճ Հ.-ին ոնց էի նեղը գցել իմ հարցերով, թե՝ ո՞նց որոշեցիր էդ դպրոցն ընդունվել, բա քո՞ւյրդ ինչու էր էդպես որոշել, ի՞նչը դրդեց… ու տենց :D Ու էդ գրառմանս մեջ մեկ էլ խորացել էի դպրոցիս մասին հուշերիս ու հիմիկվա՝ էդ մասին կարծիքիս մեջ: Մի օր հավես լինի, երևի էլի կգրեմ, որովհետև շատ ցավոտ թեմա ա դա ինձ համար:
Լավն են իրենք շատ, բոլորն էլ: Իսկ Վ.-ին նույնիսկ կարոտում եմ մեկ-մեկ: Չնայած որ հնարավոր ա՝ լեզու չկարողանանք գտնել իրար հետ, էնքան որ հակապատկեր ենք շատ առումներով, բայց շատ սիրեցի իրեն, ուղղակի կրակի կտոր ա էդ աղջիկը ))

***
***
***
Շնորհակալ եմ ընդունելության համար, Դնևս: Բարի գիշեր քեզ :)

----------

Meme (20.12.2013), Smokie (24.12.2013), Vardik! (23.12.2013), Արամ (23.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2013), Ուլուանա (20.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (20.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վարդան, Վարդան… Ո՞նց անեմ, որ անունդ չմոռանամ, խայտառակ լինեմ  :LOL:  Թե խի՞ ձգվեցիր թուշս պաչելու: Բա որ ու մի հարևան տեսած լինի, ինչե՜ր կմտածեն իմ մասին  :LOL:  Լրիվ «Դարչոն ինձի պաչել ա…» վիճակ ա  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, մի կողմից էդ լավ ա, որ դուր եմ գալիս մարդկանց, հատկապես _տղա_մարդկանց: Հաճելի ա, ուրախանում եմ, ավելի ինքնավստահ դառնում, շնորհակալ եմ: Բայց ինձ էն ա վախացնում, որ էդքան իրարից տարբեր մարդկանց եմ գրավում: Էդ էլ երևի իմ հակասականությունից ա, ու նրանից, որ ես շատ տարբեր կողմեր ունեմ. մարդա իրեն դուր եկածն ա տեսնում:
Նեղվում եմ նրանից, երբ մեկի հետ մի քանի բառ, թեև անկեղծ, բայց մակերեսայնորեն, շփվում ես, իսկ իրեն թվում ա, թե դա ինչ-որ ավելի լուրջ բանի նախադրյալ ա: Կամ նույնիսկ եթե իմ կողմից լուրջ բան չեն ակնկալում (այլ ընդամենը հույսեր են փայփայում), միևնույն է, իրենց մեջ է ինչ-որ լրջի ձգտող բան բույն դնում:
Սաղ հեչ, լավն էն է, որ ինչքան էլ իրարից տարբեր, բոլորն էլ լավ մարդիկ են լինում: Մեկ-մեկ մի քիչ տարօրինակ, մեկ-մեկ (թե՞ հաճախ) կոմպլեքսավորված, բայց՝ լավը:
Ուրախ եմ, որ ինչ-որ մեկի համար, թեկուզ մի հատիկ բանաստեղծություն գրելու համար, մուսա կարող եմ հանդիսանալ: Մենակ թե, եթե գրես, լավ բան կգրես, ընենց, որ ինձ արժանի լինի: Տես, հա  :LOL: 
Ուֆ  :Sad: 
Սրտից թույլ մարդը դու չես, է, ես եմ, որ երբեմն փորձում եմ մարդկանց օգնել ինքնահաստատվել: Պատահում է, որ տվյած մարդը ոչ թե իմ օգնությամբ, այլ իմ _հաշվին_ է փորձում ինքնահաստատվել, ու էդտեղ ես արդեն լրջանում եմ ու ցույց տալիս իմ էության հակառակ կողմը:
Չէ, էս տղան հաստատ էդ դեպքերից չէր: Ինքն իր չափերը գիտեր, կիրթ էր: Ուղղակի ուրիշ դեպքեր էլ հիշեցի ու խառնեցի իրար, մի օր պիտի ասեի:
Ուֆ, անցած լինի: Հավեսս փախավ գրելու:

----------

E-la Via (23.12.2013), Lílium (23.12.2013), Smokie (24.12.2013), Vardik! (23.12.2013), Yevuk (23.12.2013), Արամ (23.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2013), Ուլուանա (23.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում էի՝ չասեմ, չասեմ… Ախր ասելիք էլ չկա: Առանձնապես մի բան էլ չի եղել, որ Դնևիս պատմեմ, էնքան որ քեզ տեսա: Մի քիչ էլ երևի էն համով-համով շոթերն իրենց տեղն ունեն:
Ոնց որ թե ոչ մի յուրահատուկ բան չի եղել, բայց ամբողջ ճանապարհին՝ տաքսու մեջ, ժպիտս չէի կարողանում զսպել: Մանավանդ որ նայում էի վարորդի լուրջ դեմքին, ավելի էր բացում  :Jpit: 
Լուսավորվել եմ էլի…  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (25.12.2013), Արամ (24.12.2013), Գալաթեա (24.12.2013), Մինա (21.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Լավն են իրենք շատ, բոլորն էլ:


Կ.-ն էլ էր շատ լավը: Դեմք էր: Հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ նայում էի ու մտածում՝ եթե չծանոթանայինք, դրսում մի տեղ տեսնեի, արտաքուստ դժվար թե էդքան խորը կամ հետաքրքիր մարդու տպավորություն թողներ:
*
Հասկացել եմ. մի օր ընդմիջումը ok ա: Ավելը՝ թունդ կարոտ, փորձ՝ հավատալու, որ ես չեմ քեզ հորինել, տանջանք, մի խոսքով:
*
2 օր առաջ գործի տեղը ամանորի party էր: Սաղ մի կողմ, մեջս էն ա տպավորվել, որ առաջին անգամ մատով կպել եմ մարդամեկին  :Jpit:  Մատ ասածը՝ ճկույթով  :Jpit:  «3 ոտք» էինք պարում, ինքն էլ հարբած-հարբած հենց իմ կողքից միացավ ու փորձում էր շարժումները կրկնօրինակել )) Լավն ա, շատ յուրահատուկ զգացում ունեմ իր հանդեպ… Բայց դե եսի՞մ: Հեռվից հեռու ոչինչ էլ չի լինի:
*
Օֆ աման, չգիտեմ:
Դավոյին եմ փիս կարոտում: Անցած Նոր Տարին, կարելի ա ասել, միասին ենք դիմավորել: Հիմա ստեղ չի: Հարմար ժամանակ էլ չի լինում՝ գոնե վիրտուալ խոսենք: Հիմա էլ ա Նոր Տարի, ու ակամա ավելի խորն եմ զգում իր կարիքն ու կարոտը:
*
(Հա, խառն եմ  :Pardon: )
*
Ու ընդհանրապես, շատ եմ կարոտում, ահագին շատ մարդկանց: Ստոպ տամ երևի, թե չէ որ թվարկեմ, կարդացողներիս ձանձրացնելու եմ, ես էլ՝ էլ ավելի տխրեմ:
Չնայած՝ չէ, տխուր չեմ: Երևի:
Մի հատ էլ յագուար եմ խմել էս քշերվա կեսին:
Գնամ տորթս փորձեմ գլուխ բերել, շերտերն արդեն սառած կլինեն երևի:

----------

Smokie (09.01.2014), Vardik! (31.12.2013), Արամ (31.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.12.2013), Ուլուանա (31.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

…ինքն էն միակ մարդն էր, ում կարող էի խնդրել կողքիս լինել էն ժամանակ, երբ ինձ ահավոր պետք էր զգալ, որ մենակ չեմ, ու երբ ինձ ոչ ոք չէր հասկանա, կամ կփորձեին հասկանալ միայն հեռվից հեռու, ոնց որ Լ.-ն, Մ.-ն՝ գործի տեղը… ինքն էն միակ մարդն էր, որ կողքիս եղավ էդ ժամանակ, ու էդ ինձ համար էնքան թանկ ա, էնքան կարևոր, որ ով էլ ինչ ասի՝ նա իր յուրահատուկ տեղն ունի կյանքումս…

սենց կտրված, կցկտուր, անկապ գրառում
մի բանի մասին, որ վաղուց ուզում էի ասել

կներեք ինձ, երկու կողմդ էլ…

----------

Smokie (10.01.2014), Vardik! (31.12.2013), Արամ (31.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.12.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կրկնվում եմ երևի, արդեն հարյո՞ւր, թե՞ հազարերորդ անգամ եմ ասում, բայց անհավանական ես…
Ապրես, որ եկար, ուրախությո՜ւնս  :Love:  Շատ եմ քեզ սիրում ))

----------

Lílium (03.01.2014), Smokie (10.01.2014), Vardik! (03.01.2014), Արամ (21.01.2014), Մինա (21.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր Մուլտի հետ զրուցում էինք, մեկ էլ ինչ-որ անտրամ բան ասեցի, ասեցի՝ «ինչի՞ ես սենց անհաջող տիպ դուրս եկա», կամ էդ կարգի մի բան, մեկ էլ Մուլտը կտրուկ, գրեթե ջղայնացած նայեց վրաս, զննող հայացքով, ասում ա՝ «էն տղուն էս վերջերս չես տեսե՞լ»:  ::}: : Անակնկալի եկա, ասում եմ՝ չէ, ինչի՞: Ասում ա՝ «երևում ա: Դու որ իրեն տեսնում ես, մի քանի օր պայծառ ես լինում»:  :Jpit: 

Մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ զանգի, տնաշեն  :Blush: 


Հ.Գ.
Լավն ա Մուլտս: Ավելի լավը, քան կարելի ա պատկերացնել առաջին հայացքից: Ու լիքը բան ա ջոկում, որոնց մասին եթե չխոսես հետը, չես էլ ենթադրի, որ ջոկում ա…

----------

Alphaone (18.01.2014), erexa (18.01.2014), Smokie (21.01.2014), Vardik! (21.01.2014), Արամ (21.01.2014), Մինա (21.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2014), Նարե91 (18.01.2014), Ուլուանա (18.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Շատ կարևոր, մեծ, լուսավոր ու վեհ բան ա կյանքում ունենալ մարդ/իկ/, ում կողքին կարող ես հանգիստ խղճով լռել: Էն որ ուղղակի նստած եք մի տարածքում ու չեք խոսում, ու ոչ մի գրամ անհարմար չի, ոչ մեկդ կարիք չի զգում էդ լռությունը խախտել: Ու նկատի չունեմ էն, որ գրկվում-նստում են կամ նայում են իրար ու լռում, որովհետև էդ ընդամենը մի փոքր, մասնավոր դեպք ա:
Չգիտեմ՝ ասածս ջոկողներ կլինեն, թե չէ, բայց իրոք էդ մեծ բախտավորություն ա: Ես կասեի՝ երջանկություն:
Տա աստված՝ բոլորիդ կյանքերում լինեն էդպիսի մարդիկ: Թեկուզև ոչ մի անգամ լռելու առիթ չունենաք իրենց հետ ))

----------

E-la Via (19.01.2014), Kita (20.01.2014), Smokie (21.01.2014), Vardik! (21.01.2014), Yevuk (27.01.2014), Աթեիստ (19.01.2014), Արամ (21.01.2014), Արէա (19.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (19.01.2014), Հայկօ (19.01.2014), Մինա (21.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.01.2014), Նարե91 (19.01.2014), Ուլուանա (19.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տաքսուց իջնում եմ շենքի մոտ, Լիլը կատակով ասում ա՝ «զգույշ կգնաս, էդ դալանով զգույշ կանցնես», ես էլ, էլի կատակով, ավելացնում եմ՝ «հա, մեկ էլ որ հասնեմ, զանգեմ, չէ՞»:
Դուռը փակեցի ու քայլեցի դեպի տուն, ու ճանապարհին մտածում էի՝ կատակում եմ հիմա, բայց երբ մարդամեկս ինձ բերում-հասցնում է տուն, հետո էլ ասում, թե՝ «տուն մտնես՝ զանգի», ինձ ինչքան լավ եմ զգում… :Blush: 
Ղզիկացել եմ, մի այլ կարգի եմ ղզիկացել… Ոնց որ 18 տարեկան լինեմ, ազնիվ խոսք :Blush:  Մտքերս, զգացողություններս, զգացմունքներս… Լրիվ, լրի՜վ:
Ամբողջ օրը կարոտում եմ: Ուզում եմ անընդհատ կողքիս լինես: Կամ լավ, ես լինեմ կողքիդ:
Ու որ չեմ հավատում, թե դու էլ կարող ա նույնն ես զգում իմ հանդեպ, դրանից սկսում եմ նեղվել: Այսինքն ոչ թե քո՝ նույնը չզգալուց, այլ իմ զգալուց:
Հետո՝ վախենում եմ սենց 18-տարեկանոտ սիրահարությունից. եքա մարդ եմ, ախր հեչ չի սազում… Ու ո՞ւր կարող ա էդ տանի: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ոչ մի տեղ: Կամ ոչ էնտեղ, ուր պետք է:
Բայց, գրողը տանի, ինչի՞ եմ ես էդքան լավ զգում քեզ հետ, ինչի՞ եմ ամբողջ օրը քո մասին հիշում կամ մտածում: Լրջանալ ա պետք մի քիչ, սենց չի կարելի…

Դնևս, փլիզ, ոչ մեկի չասես, որ սենց ղզիկացել եմ, մեր մեջ մնա, ok?  :Secret: 
 ::}: 



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Հ.Գ.
 :Love:

----------

Agni (21.01.2014), E-la Via (22.01.2014), erexa (21.01.2014), Moonwalker (21.01.2014), Smokie (21.01.2014), Արամ (21.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (21.01.2014), Դատարկություն (21.01.2014), Մինա (21.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.01.2014), Նարե91 (21.01.2014), Շինարար (21.01.2014), Ուլուանա (21.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն զգացողությունը, որ մեջքիցդ մի մեծ ու ծանր քար կապած՝ անվերջ ազատ անկում ես կատարում…

----------

erexa (22.01.2014), Արամ (24.01.2014), Մինա (25.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Շուրջդ քաշած պարիսպներն ու ճաղերը ազատությունդ ճնշելու համար չեն, ոչ ոք քեզ բանտելու միտք չունի, ուղղակի ուզում են պաշտպանել քեզ…
Ու դու բարոյական ոչ մի իրավունք չունես ուրիշ բան մտածելու: Մարդիկ քո լավն են ուզում, չեն կարող թույլ տալ, որ դուրս գաս ու գլխիդ մի փորձանք բերես, հետո իրենց չեն ների դրա համար… Իսկ դու՝ ապերախտ, անշնորհք, ապիկար երևույթ ես, որ քեզ էդքանից հետո լավ չես զգում:
…
…Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, երբ ուժերդ քիչ թե շատ վերականգնվում են, էլի սկսում ես քեզ պատեպատ տալ, փորձում ես ճաղերը ծռել, որ արանքով անցնես, փշալարերի վրա արյունլվա ես լինում… գոռում ես անզորությունից ու միջիդ դատարկությունից, որ լցվել ու հասել է կոկորդիդ, խեղդում է, գոռում ես, ու ձայնդ փորիցդ դուրս չի գալիս, չի լսվում…
Ամեն ինչ ապարդյուն է, անօգուտ: Ընկնում ես ուժասպառ՝ հոգով ու մտքերով:
Էլի որոշ ժամանակ դու շնչող, քայլող, հաց ուտող, գործի գնացող բույս ես դառնում, դդումի պես մի բան: Մինչև մի անգամ ևս թեթևակի կազդուրվելը…
…
Փակ շղթա: Ելք չկա էս փակ տարածքից:
Փակ ու սահմանափակ են ժամանակս, երազանքներս, մտքերս… Ամեն, ամեն ինչ, որ ես եմ:
…
Ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի խորն ու հեռու ա գնացել էն սահմանից, որից այս կողմ կարելի էր մի բան փոխել: Ու ամեն օր ավելի ու ավելի եմ խրվում էս անիմաստ «կյանքի» մեջ:
…
Չկա փրկություն:
Միակ փրկությունը կարող էր սերը լինել (ինչպես միշտ): Բայց ի՞նչ սեր, ո՞նց կարելի ա սիրել բանջարեղենի, կամ թեկուզ մարդու, բայց հիստերիկ, իրեն պատեպատ խփող մարդու:
Ձև չկա:
Տեղ չկա:
Շնչելու օդ չկա:
…
Վերջում չեմ մոռանա երեկվա գտածս մեջբերումը գրել՝ որպես հակակշիռ, զուտ բալանսը պահելու, հիշեցնելու համար, որ հուսալքվելը սխալ է ցանկացած դեպքում: Էս պահին ինձ համար մեկ են էս տողերը, բայց միգուցե մի օր գա, երբ կկարդամ էս գրառումս, ու փոխանակ տխրելու, որ էսքան դեպրեսիվ մտքեր եմ ունեցել, կժպտամ՝ տեսնելով, որ չեմ մոռացել ու գիտակցել եմ, որ դա չի ճիշտը:




> Despair is for people who know, beyond any doubt, what the future is going to bring. Nobody is in that position. So despair is not only a kind of sin, theologically, but also a simple mistake, because nobody actually knows. In that sense there always is hope.



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Մինա (25.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տեղ թող քեզ չսիրելու, ջանս…
Ինչի՞ ես ամեն ինչ էդքան լավ հասկանում, ինչի՞ ես հետս էդքան անկեղծ…

Թողնենք՝ կյանքը հոսի, տեսնենք՝ ինչ կբերի մեզ ժամանակը:
Գիտեմ, որ ինձ պետք ես՝ օդ ու ջրի նման: Գիտեմ, որ քո կյանքում էլ ինձ նման ուրիշ ոչ ոք չի լինի:
Էդ մոլորակը մենակ իմն ու քոնն ա, մեր երկուսինը, ու ո՛չ ես, ո՛չ դու ուրիշ մեկի հետ էլ երբեք էնտեղ չենք կարողանալու հայտնվել:
Գիտեմ. ես էլ քեզ համար եմ թանկ: Խնամիր ինձ, չթողնես՝ սպառվեմ, խնդրում եմ…

…չէ, չեմ ուզում: Չկորես…

----------

Agni (29.01.2014), boooooooom (01.02.2014), E-la Via (29.01.2014), einnA (29.01.2014), Smokie (29.01.2014), Yevuk (02.02.2014), Արամ (30.01.2014), Արևհատիկ (03.02.2014), Գալաթեա (29.01.2014), Մինա (29.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.01.2014), Նարե91 (29.01.2014), Շինարար (29.01.2014), Ուլուանա (29.01.2014), Վոլտերա (29.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մարդամեկ ջան, ասում ես՝ ինքը քյառթ ա: Ձև լիներ, ծանոթացնեի էս մեկի հետ, տեսնեիր, թե իսկական քյառթը ոնց ա լինում  :LOL:  Ինքը միշտ (3 անգամ եմ տեսել, 3 անգամն էլ) մարզահագուստով ա, ունի շատ պարտքեր, փոքրուց չի սիրել ուսումը (տենց էլ ասում ա), սիրում ա ռաբիզ երաժշտություն + մարտինմկրտչյանախառը բաներ… Ու տենց:
Հետաքրքիրը գիտե՞ս՝ որն ա: Որ չեմ ձանձրանում էդքան պատմություններից՝ մեքենայի, դրա անսարքության, երկար ճանապարհներ քշելու մասին, ու թե ինչքան արագ ա ինքը քշում, ինչքան շատ ա խախտումներ անում, ու ինչքան հաճախ ա տուգանվում… Ախր էնքան անկեղծ սիրով ա պատմում էդ ամենը, որ չես կարողանում լրջորեն ձանձրանալ  :Jpit: 
Բա որ տաքսի էինք փնտրում, իսկ խաչմերուկում կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնած տաքսիներից մեկից ինչ-որ ողբաձայն ռաբիզ կլկլոց էր հնչում գիշերային Երևանում, տեսնել էր պետք, թե ոնց ակամա շրջվեց ու - «ջա՜ն» - սկսեց գնալ ձայնի ուղղությամբ  :LOL:  Ինձ ասում ա՝ խնդրում եմ, արի էս տաքսիով գնանք, էլի  :LOL:  Ասում եմ՝ չէ, մերսի, ես դժվար էդ 5 րոպեն կարողանամ դիմանալ  :Jpit: 
Բա որ էն օրն էլ ասում էր, թե՝ արի փորձի ավտոս քշել:  ::}:  Ըհը, ՇԱՍ: Մեքենա վարել չգիտեմ՝ հերիք չի, վարել իմանալ չեմ էլ ուզում՝ հերիք չի, պիտի միանգամից նստեմ ու եքա բեռնատար գազել քշեմ  :Jpit: 

Օֆ աման: Սենց խառն էլ ապրում ենք, էլի  :Xeloq:

----------

boooooooom (01.02.2014), Smokie (30.01.2014), Աթեիստ (30.01.2014), Արամ (30.01.2014), Մինա (31.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.01.2014), Շինարար (30.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենք շռայլ ենք, անխնա: Թեև գնահատում ենք կյանքի պարգևները, այնուամենայնիվ շռայլում ենք դրանք: Ծախսում ենք առանց խղճի խայթի, առանց ափսոսանքի: Թվում է՝ մեկը սպառես, մեկ ուրիշը կգա, չգա էլ՝ ջանդ սաղ…
Էդպես հեշտ է…


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Արի ձևացնենք, թե մեծ բան չի…

----------

Smokie (01.02.2014), Մինա (31.01.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գրողը տանի… Էդքան լավը մի եղի, էլի, դժվար ա՞…
Դու ասում ես բաներ, որ ինձ հեչ ձեռք չեն տալիս, բայց ես նայում եմ դեմքիդ ու հիացած ժպտում… Ես չեմ կարողանում քեզ սիրահարվելու դեմն առնել:
Եթե տղա լինեի, քեզ նման էի լինելու:
*
«Քեզ հետ հեչ եղել ա՞, որ քեզ զգաս աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ ու ամենադժբախտ մարդը միաժամանակ…»
*
Ասում ա՝ «կարևորը՝ դու լավ լինես, Ան ջան»:
Լավ եմ, հա )

----------

Smokie (05.02.2014), Vardik! (17.04.2014), Yevuk (12.02.2014), Արամ (05.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (05.02.2014), Մինա (18.02.2014), Նարե91 (05.02.2014), Ուլուանա (05.02.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես, իհարկե, կարող եմ տրամաբանական բացատրություն գտնել, թե ինչու եմ ես էս ժամին գործի տեղը, էն էլ եթե գործ չեմ անում:
Բայց դե էդ ի՞նչ կարևոր ա:
Մենակ եմ:
Նռան գինի եմ խմել, հարբել եմ: Կայֆ ա…
Տրամս եսիմուր ա թռել, Lacrimosa եմ լսում ու բացել ա… Չմանրամասնեմ: Հուսով եմ՝ տրամս չի ընկնի օյաղանալուս պես:

Կարոտել եմ, փիս…

Դիմացի, մամ ջան, հես ա գալիս եմ…

----------

Katka (11.02.2014), Smokie (12.02.2014), Արևհատիկ (15.02.2014), Մինա (18.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Խոսում է Ամերիկայի ձայնը Վաշինգտոնից… Վերջին լուրերը՝ համառոտակի…»  :Jpit: 

***
«Ընդունելի մատաղ լինի», մի տուն - մի մեծ տուն - լիքը մարդ՝ տարբեր տարիքի, տարբեր սեռերի, ու բոլորի աչքերը թաց են, բացառություններ չկան… Տարիներ շարունակ փայփայած երազանքն ի վերջո իրականանալու է, ու ինչո՞ւ են բոլորը տխուր, իսկ եթե տխուր չեն, ինչո՞ւ են լաց լինում…
Արթուրս, ԶԻՆՎՈՐՍ, հպարտությունս - մի կողմից աչքերն ա սրբում, մյուսից կնոջ վրա բարկանում, թե ինչու «սինին չեն կապել», որ գնան Գևորգի համար աղջիկ ուզելու )) Ու կապ չունի, որ Գևորգն արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա, ինչ գնացել ա, առանց իրեն էին գնալու աղջկա հետևից )))
Օդանավակայանում էլ բոլորի աչքերը լցվել էին, մաման բռնել էր ձեռքից ու իրեն կորցրած՝ ասում էր՝ «մի գնա… մի քիչ էլ մնա, ի՞նչ կլինի…» )) Վայ, մամ ջան ))) Ես մի կերպ զսպում էի արցունքներս, ես ուժեղ եմ, քարսիրտ, ես էմոցիաներ չունեմ, ես իրավունք չունեմ տասնյակ տարիներով ձեռք բերածս կերպարը մի թեթև հարվածով հօդս ցնդեցնելու… «Երջանիկ կլինես», գրեթե հրամայեցի… Մի բան պիտի լինի, մի հակակշիռ, որ իմանաս՝ ինչի համար էին զոհողություններդ… Իմ հրաշք քույրիկ, շա՜տ շատ եմ քեզ սիրում: «Ուդեմ պուջուր թաթիգդ» )))

***
- …Ինձ թվում ա՝ մի 10 տարի դեռ կդիմանամ, հետո՝ կգժվեմ:
- Գիժ ե՞ս…
- Հմ, փաստորեն՝ արդեն, հա՞  :Jpit: 

***
Ու երևի ճիշտ ա անել էն, ինչ թելադրում ա սիրտդ: Սենց շատ ավելի լավ ա, հոգիս հանգիստ ա, թե չէ մինչև հիմա ինչ տեսակ բան ասես՝ չմտածեցի ու ոնց ասես՝ ինքս ինձ ներսից չկերա: Իսկ հիմա՝ երբ զանգեցի, ամեն ինչ լավ ա: ))
Քեզ լավ նայիր ու շուտ լավացիր: :*

----------

Մինա (18.02.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տխուր ա սկսվում գարունը ու տագնապներով լի:
Արձակուրդ եմ ուզում կյանքից, գոնե մի 2 ամսով: Հոգնել եմ: Նույնիսկ տեղում մնալու համար վազել է պետք, շնչակտուր:
Հանուն ինչի՞:
Ախր կյանքն էնքան սիրուն բան ա, ինչի՞ պիտի ես սենց աննորմալի մեկը ծնվեի… Էլ չեմ դիմանում:

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2014), Vardik! (17.04.2014), Արամ (24.03.2014), Արևհատիկ (16.03.2014), Մինա (03.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2014), Նարե91 (03.03.2014), Շինարար (03.03.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ըմմ… Ասում եմ՝ բայց ամեն դեպքում լավ բան է, երբ լավ մարդու պատճառով շնորհիվ քունդ «հարամ» ա լինում: Երեկվա հեռախոսազանգերն ու դրանց բովանդակությունը շատ հավես զգացողություն են թողել: Բա էսօր ինչ կայֆ, դինջ վիճակ էր, պոզիտիվ, պարզապես beyond awesomeness! Էն խմորեղենը ոնց էի ստիպված ուտում, որ Ի.-ն չնեղանա )) չնայած իրոք համով էր, ուղղակի ես էի կուշտ ))
Ինչ լավ ա, որ կաս, ու ինչ լավ ա, որ կաս իմ կյանքում )))


Հ.Գ.
Հա, չմոռանամ ասել՝ շնորհակալություն Ս.-ին. էսօր ամբողջ օրը Vivaldi-ի "Nisi dominus"-ն եմ լսել, հատկապես "Cum dederit" հատվածը:
 :Love:

----------

E-la Via (23.03.2014), Lílium (15.03.2014), Smokie (20.03.2014), Vardik! (24.03.2014), Yevuk (15.03.2014), Արամ (24.03.2014), Գորտուկ (26.05.2014), Մինա (03.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2014), Նարե91 (15.03.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մեռնեմ ես քո սրտի՜ն ))
Երևի չես էլ պատկերացնի, թե ինքան կայֆ ա, երբ զանգում ես, էլ չեմ ասում՝ ուզում ես ինձ տեսնել, էն էլ էն դեպքում, երբ նախորդ օրն ենք իրար տեսել: Քիչ ա մնում՝ հալվեմ: )) Հա, կարծում եմ՝ «քիչ մը գինովցած էիր», բայց եթե գինովցած ժամանակ ես ինձ հիշում ու զանգում, ախր էդ լրի՜վ ցնդելիք ա…
Հա, ինձ շատ բան պետք չի երջանիկ զգալու համար )))
Մի ուրիշ տեսակ զգացողություն ա էս ազատությունն ու անկաշկանդ վիճակը: Իրոք որ, կարծես մի ուրիշ մոլորակ լինի:
Ո՜նց կսիրեի քեզ… Էնպես, որ մարդիկ նույնիսկ ռիսկ չեն անում երազել, որ մեկն իրենց սիրի ))

----------

E-la Via (23.03.2014), Lílium (25.03.2014), Smokie (24.03.2014), Vardik! (24.03.2014), Արամ (24.03.2014), Արևհատիկ (23.03.2014), Գորտուկ (26.05.2014), Մինա (03.04.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Փոխվում եմ գնալով: Ես էլ, զգացողություններս էլ: Հասունանում եմ երևի:
Հիմա ավելի հավասարակշռված եմ ամեն ինչ տանում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ էլի կա թրթիռների էն տեսակը, որ հատուկ էր ինձ:
Մեռնում եմ քո կարոտից ու ժպտում եմ: Ինչ-որ մի տեղ՝ ներսում, ես երջանիկ եմ:
Նկարներիդ եմ նայում ու ցնդում եմ: Ուզում եմ՝ ժամանակ, տարածություն - ամեն ինչ հենց էդ պահին վերանա, որ ես էլ էդ նկարը նկարվելիս հետդ լինեմ: Նախանձում եմ ընկերներիդ: Համ էլ նեղվում եմ, որ ես սիրահարված ապուշի պես ժպտալով քեզ եմ նայում, իսկ իրենք՝ ինձ, էդ վիճակում:

Ղզիկ, ղզի՜կ :D Էս ո՜նց եմ ղզիկացել :}
Ես կհավաքեմ ինձ, խոստանում եմ: Պահի տակ ա սենց, միշտ չի: Չեմ թողնի միշտ լինի:
Մենակ թե դու մնա կյանքումս: Ընկերս ))

---

----------

E-la Via (09.04.2014), erexa (10.04.2014), Smokie (02.04.2014), Vardik! (17.04.2014), Արամ (13.04.2014), Արևհատիկ (03.04.2014), Մինա (03.04.2014), Նարե91 (02.04.2014), Ուլուանա (02.04.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն, որ բազմիցս լսածդ երգը մի օր լսում ես նորովի, ու որ ինքը քեզ ասում ա բաներ, որ առաջ չէիր լսում, իսկ հիմա դրանք հասնում են մինչև խորխորատներդ։




Ու հա, սերը _պիտի_ ազատ լինի, ուրիշ տեսակ սերերը սխալ են, որովհետև իրականում բոլոր լավ բաները ինչ-որ կետում, ինչ-որ բավականաչափ բարձր մակարդակի վրա նույնանում են․ ազատություն, սեր, բարություն, հոգատարություն, խաղաղություն, ներդաշնակություն, երջանկություն․․․ մեկ են։

----------

Nihil (14.04.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Vardik! (17.04.2014), Արևհատիկ (16.04.2014), Մինա (25.04.2014), Ուլուանա (15.04.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիտեմ, որ ինչ ասում ես, անկեղծ ես ասում: Բայց էդ ամենը քո անկեղծն ա, էն, որ ես հասկանում եմ: Ու սովորականից շատ ա տարբեր:
Ես երբեք չեմ սիրել սովորական բաներ: Բայց ոնց կուզեի հիմա, որ էդ բաները սովորական նշանակությամբ ասեիր… Ամեն դեպքում, հաճելի ա քեզնից տենց բաներ լսելը:
Իմ ու ոչ իմ գիժ, իմ ու ոչ իմ խելառ…

Լցվել եմ էլի ու չեմ ջոկում՝ երջանի՞կ եմ, թե՞ ծայրահեղ դժբախտ

----------

Smokie (16.04.2014), Vardik! (17.04.2014), Արամ (16.04.2014), Գորտուկ (26.05.2014), Մինա (25.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (16.04.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

երևի պիտի մի-երկու բան գրեմ էսօր, թե չէ քնել չի լինում, ինչքան էլ որ քունս տանում ա

ձյաձ Ռաֆը խոսում էր Ուկրաինաներից, Բաքվից, իր թոռներից ու էլի չգիտեմինչերից
ես չէի լսում
հանկարծ հասկացա, որ ուզում եմ մոտենալ, հանել կոշիկներդ, հետո՝ նասկիներդ
ուզում եմ տեսնել ոտքերդ
~

գիժ եմ, ու դեռ շարունակում եմ ավելի գժվել


Հ.Գ.
Ընենց հուսով եմ, որ էս թեման ոչ ոք չի կարդում… Չեմ կարողանում չգրել…

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Իսկ առավոտյան հրաշք եմ ուզում… Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կլինի հետս, եթե գերեզմանին չայցելեմ: Բայց ախր հնար չկա, համ էլ գործի եմ…

----------

Vardik! (25.04.2014), Մինա (25.04.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ ուզում բարձրաձայնել, չեմ ուզում՝ երես առնես, բայց իրականում գժվում եմ գործերիդ համար: Ամեն մեկը մի առանձին աշխարհ ա, մի հրաշք:
Ես վախենում եմ… Վախենում եմ, որ էլի զգացմունքներս ինձնից զորեղ կգտնվեն, որ ինձ ծնկի կբերեն…
Սիրում եմ քեզ… Երևի ամենաճիշտ տեսակի սիրով, որ հնարավոր է: Բոլոր թերություններովդ ու առավելություններովդ, հակասականությունների էդ քո կատարյալ համադրությամբ, որպես մարդ ու որպես արվեստագետ, որպես ընկեր… ու ոչ միայն… Սիրում եմ…


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Agni (26.04.2014), E-la Via (27.04.2014), erexa (26.05.2014), Գորտուկ (26.05.2014), Մինա (22.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թող որ ես այրվեմ դժոխքի կրակներում, բայց… Կարծում եմ՝ ես երջանիկ եմ մեռնելու, եթե այդ պահին աչքիս առաջ գան էս բոլոր օրերն ու զգացածս ապրումները…

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), Jarre (21.05.2014), Katka (07.05.2014), Smokie (27.04.2014), Մինա (22.05.2014), Նարե91 (12.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Ձեզ լուրջ պահեք, կարող ա պատահի՝ մեզ հետևում են»
Իրոք վտանգավոր ա աշխարհի առաջ էսքան բաց լինելը: Խոցելի ես դառնում:
Ուղղակի փիս եմ սովորել, էլ ուրիշ կերպ չեմ կարողանում:

Զոր, չգիտեմ՝ սա կկարդաս, թե չէ (հուսով եմ՝ չէ), ուզում էի ասել, որ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Jarre (21.05.2014), Smokie (04.06.2014), Մինա (22.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ ուզում ոչինչ: Մի բան արժի էս ազատությունը…

Դե հա, սուտ եմ ասում, իրականում կուզեի շատ բան: Բայց սենց էլ ա լավ: Մարդ պիտի ունեցածը գնահատել կարողանա, ի վերջո:
Ասում ես՝ չես գնա, քանի իմ կյանքում ամեն ինչ լավ չի: Քո ասած լավը չի էլ լինի, առնվազն՝ քո գնալուց առաջ, բայց էդ հեչ, դու մնա, հա՞… Մնա, մինչև իմ կյանքում ամեն ինչ լավ լինի…

----------

Jarre (21.05.2014), Smokie (04.06.2014), Մ Մ (04.06.2014), Մինա (22.05.2014), Նարե91 (20.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ թվում ա՞, թե՞ իրոք մի տեսակ ես:
Հանգիստ, ջան, լավ ա լինելու ամեն ինչ: Ինքնավստահ եղի ու աշխարհի առաջ՝ բաց, ու թող որ կյանքն իրադարձությունները կարգավորի:
Էս քայլդ շատ լավն էր: Հուսամ՝ ուրիշ շատ բաների նման կարճ ժամանակ անց չես թողնի բռնածդ ուղին: Այ կտեսնես՝ ինչքան ճիշտ որոշում էր:
Բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ չդզեց, որ առանց հաջող անելու գնացիր: Մի տեսակ էն չես, դզվի, քեզ չի սազում ))

----------

Smokie (04.06.2014), Մինա (22.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չի ստացվում գործ անել։ Չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ։ Անընդհատ դու ես մտքումս, ու մի տեսակ երջանիկ, արձակուրդային տրամադրություն ա մեջս։
Նյարդաբանը մի դեղ ա նշանակել, ավելի ճիշտ՝ դեղ չի, վիտամինի կարգի բան ա, ասում էր՝ հենց պետք լինի, դիր լեզվիդ տակ, շատ լավ բան ա, օգնում ա կենտրոնանալ։ Հիմա վախում եմ դա օգտագործել․ բա որ ավելի կենտրոնանամ քո վրա  :LOL: 
Երեկ հավես էր շատ։ Կարծես թե առանձնահատուկ բան չկար, նստած էինք, էլի, մեզ համար․․․ Թե՞ կար․
- Աշ, ստեղ նյութ կա՞․․․
Ասում ա՝ չեմ մոռացել )) Մեռնեմ ջանին )))
Ինձ թվում ա՝ դա կյանքում իմ ստացած ամենաթանկ նվերն ա լինելու․․․
Քիչ դեպրեսվի, քիչ ներվայնացի, ու ինձ համար մի քիչ ավելի հաճախ ժամանակ գտիր։ Կարոտում եմ ու սիրում եմ քեզ գժի պես։

----------

E-la Via (26.05.2014), erexa (26.05.2014), Smokie (04.06.2014), Գորտուկ (26.05.2014), Մ Մ (04.06.2014), Մինա (04.06.2014), Նարե91 (26.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Աստված իմ, մի՞թե էդքան երջանիկ եմ, որ քնել չեմ ուզում: Հա, ըտենց ա, բայց ախր ի՞նչ հիմքով, մի՞թե ինձ էսքան քիչ բան ա պետք երջանկության համար: Երևի հա: Եթե ավելին ունենայի, շատ ավելի երջանիկ կլինեի, բայց դե դա ուրիշ հարց ա: Հիմա փաստն էն ա, որ տրամս շատ բարձր ա, ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում ու քնել չեմ ուզում…
 :Love:

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2014), E-la Via (28.05.2014), Smokie (04.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (28.05.2014), Դատարկություն (28.05.2014), մարդագայլուկ (04.06.2014), Մինա (04.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014), Նարե91 (28.05.2014), Շինարար (28.05.2014), Ուլուանա (28.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երջանիկ, երջանի՜կ օր  :Love: 




> Էն որ քեզ համար կյանքում շատ թանկ ու կարևոր մի մարդ մի նկար ա ուղարկում՝ մի նվերի, որ դու իրեն ես նվիրել 10 տարի առաջ, ու ասում ա, որ այն իր համար թանկ ա մինչև հիմա ու շնորհակալություն ա հայտնում․․․ Ու էն, որ հիմա պիտի տեղ գնաս, ու չգիտես՝ բերանիդ ծայրերը ականջներիցդ ոնց հետ հավաքես, որ դրսում գժի տեղ չդնեն․․․ )))))


+ տանգո + Դավոն ա եկե՜լ  :Love: ...

Սրանից ավել երջանկություն մեկ էլ էն դեպքում կլիներ, եթե մարդամեկս զանգեր ու ասեր՝ «Անը՞ս, ո՞ւրդե ես, ընգեր»  :Jpit:  Էն էլ մի կողմից լավ ա, որ տենց բան չեղավ, թե չէ ծուխը գլխիցս դուրս էր գալու էդքան երջանկությունից  :Jpit: 

Ո՜նց եմ ես ձեզ սիրո՜ւմ...  :Love: 

«Խոսքերն ավելորդ են» ©

----------

boooooooom (04.06.2014), Smokie (04.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (04.06.2014), Մինա (04.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Որ չասեմ, երևի կտրաքեմ։
Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ինձ սրբի տեղ դնում, չեմ հասկանում։ Հետո՞ ինչ, որ քչախոս եմ, ամեն ինչի մեջ քիթս չեմ խոթում, լաչառություն չեմ անում, համեստ եմ։ Ո՞նց են էդպես միանշանակ ջոկում, որ էս-էս-էս բաներն ինձ բնորոշ են, էն մնացածները, որ իրենց պատկերացմամբ քըխ են՝ չէ։
Վերջերս իրար վրա տարբեր մարդկանց հետ տարբեր իրավիճակներում զրուցելիս սա զգացի, ու մի կողմից ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ իմ մասին (իրենց պատկերացմամբ) ավելի լավն են մտածում մարդիկ, քան կամ իրականում, մյուսից՝ ախր ես էն եմ, ինչ կամ, ինձ սիրում եմ էսպիսին, ու էնպես չի, թե թաքցնում եմ էությունս․ ամեն մեկի առաջ կյանքդ չպատմելը չի նշանակում թաքնվել, տեղը գալուց տեսակետներս, դիրքորոշումներս տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ ներկայացնում եմ, կարող էին ավելի ճիշտ հետևություններ անել, ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ իրենք իրենց երևակայածն են իրականություն համարում։ Ու վստահ եմ՝ կարիք էլ չկա ասելու, թե՝ էդ ինչի՞ց որոշեցիք, որ սուրբ եմ։ Որովհետև էդ դեպքում էլ իրենց երևակայությունը ինչքան մահացու մեղք կա, հանիրավի ինձ կվերագրի։
Օֆ աման եսիմ է՜  :Xeloq:

----------

E-la Via (06.06.2014), Moonwalker (07.06.2014), Smokie (06.06.2014), Այբ (06.06.2014), Արամ (09.06.2014), Արէա (06.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (06.06.2014), Մինա (22.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2014), Նարե91 (07.06.2014), Շինարար (06.06.2014), Ուլուանա (06.06.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ըմմ… Ասում եմ՝ բայց ամեն դեպքում լավ բան է, երբ լավ մարդու պատճառով շնորհիվ քունդ «հարամ» ա լինում:


Պատահաբար հիշեցի գիշերվա դեպքը։ Էլի էն «պարանորմալ» դեպքերից էր։
Գիշերվա կեսին զարթնեցի առանց պատճառի։ Մինչ փորձում էի հասկանալ՝ ինչու կամ նորից քնել, մեկ էլ հեռախոսս սկսեց երգել։ Ձայնն էլ իջեցրել էի, էնպես որ հազիվ էր լսվում։ Վեր կացա, վերցրի հեռախոսը։ 3 անց 50քանիս էր կարծեմ։ Մարդամեկս էր, ասում ա՝ զանգել եմ քունդ խանգարեմ։ Մի թեթև ասեցի, որ չստացվեց, քանի որ ինքս արդեն արթնացել էի մինչ զանգը։ Մի քիչ խոսեցինք, իրար բարի գիշեր ասեցինք ու էլի քնեցի։
Բայց ասենք՝ խի՞, էլի, ախր ես սովորություն չունեմ գիշերներն արթնանալու, միշտ խորը քնում եմ։ Հատկապես որ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չի եղել, ոչ մի աղմուկ, նույնիսկ երազ չէի տեսնում, որ ասեմ։ Ու էս պահերը ընենց եմ սիրում, երբ ես ու կյանքը, փաստորեն, համագործակցում ենք )))

----------

erexa (09.06.2014), Smokie (09.06.2014), Արամ (09.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (10.06.2014), Դատարկություն (24.06.2014), Մինա (22.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2014), Նիկեա (17.08.2014), Նոյեմ (29.07.2014), Ուլուանա (09.06.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

…Հա. ինձ գրկել ա պետք, ինչպես վախեցած փոքրիկի (©)…
Չխորանամ…

----------

Chilly (23.06.2014), Smokie (23.06.2014), Yevuk (24.07.2014), Մինա (22.11.2014), Նիկեա (17.08.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թվում ա, թե օրեցօր քամվում եմ։ Արդեն։ Դիմացա, տե՞ս, էսքան դիմացա, ու դեռ դիմանում եմ։ Ուղղակի զգում եմ, որ կամաց-կամաց տեղի եմ տալիս։ Դատարկվում եմ, ավելի շուտ։ Սկսում եմ զգալ մենակությունս։
Մի արա տենց։ Հետո՞ ինչ, որ իբր չեմ կապվել քեզ հետ։ Կարոտը մեկ-մեկ կարող ա դաժան լինել ու կապվածություն-կախվածություն չհարցնել։
Ե՞րբ եմ վերջին անգամ քեզ տեսել։ Չեմ էլ հիշում արդեն։ Մի ամիս անցած կլինի հեչի պես։
Նեղանում եմ ակամա։ Իսկ քեզնից ես նեղանալ չեմ ուզում։ Ոչ մի բացասական նշույլ չպիտի վնասի կերպարդ իմ մեջ․․․

----------

Այբ (26.06.2014), Մ Մ (30.06.2014), Մինա (22.11.2014), Նիկեա (17.08.2014), Նոյեմ (29.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ «սիրելը լավ բան ա, ինչի՞ ես նեղվում»: Հա, շատ լավ բան ա, երբ քեզ են սիրում, հատկապես եթե ոչ թե սիրում են, այլ ուղղակի ցնդում են, ինչպես ես՝ քեզ համար: Այ եթե դու էլ ինձ սիրեիր էնպես, ինչպես ես՝ քեզ, ես էլ առանց վարանելու կասեի՝ թող նեղվեն նրանք, ովքեր սիրել չգիտեն:
Սիրելը լավ բան ա, հա, բայց երբ Պողոսը սիրում ա ինձ, ես՝ քեզ, դու՝ ոչ մեկի, էդ լավն արդեն միանշանակ չի:
Հիշեցի Նոյի թվի Դնևնոզավրս, երկրորդ գրառումս էր, հենց առաջին էջի վերջում էր սկսվում, հետո շարունակվում մյուս էջին: Ահագին երկար շղթա էր էն ժամանակ, 2-3 օղակով չէր սահմանափակվում. Վ.-ն սիրում էր ինձ, ես՝ մարդամեկիս, մարդամեկս՝ Հ.-ուն, Հ.-ն՝ ինչ-որ 5-րդ անձի, որն էլ սիրում էր չգիտեմ ում:
Ընկա Նոստալգիայի գիրկը, սկսեցի տուֆտել ))
Չնայած հենց սկզբից էլ տուֆտում էի, էլի, էնքան որ պիտի մի բան ասեմ, արտահայտվեմ, դատարկվեմ մի քիչ:
-
Ահագին լավ էր էսօր: Ինչ-որ չափով կարոտս առա: Իրականում ինձ որ մնա, կարող է օրեր շարունակ հետդ լինեմ ու չհագենամ քեզնից: Բայց, իհարկե, հասկանում եմ, որ գրեթե անհնար բաների մասին եմ խոսում: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ թույլ ես տալիս նստել ու երկար նայել քեզ, ուսումնասիրել: Մտապահել դիմագծերդ, մեկիկ-մեկիկ: Ուսերդ: Թևերդ: Ձեռքերդ: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ փորձում էիր հասկանալ հոգեվիճակս: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ գրկեցիր:
Ցնդում եմ քեզ համար:
~

----------

erexa (22.07.2014), Smokie (22.07.2014), Աթեիստ (22.07.2014), Արևհատիկ (22.07.2014), Մ Մ (22.07.2014), Մինա (22.11.2014), Նիկեա (17.08.2014), Նոյեմ (29.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի տեսակ տխուր եմ էսօր, ու նույնիսկ երևի մի քիչ դեպրեսիվ։
Բաժակս էլ ընկավ-կոտրվեց։ Էն Ampelmannներով բաժակս էր, Գերմանիայում ծնունդիս Լուսինեի նվիրածը։
Խճճվել եմ։ Քո մեջ, իմ մեջ․․․ ու ընդհանրապես։
Կուզեի մի ամբողջ օր միասին անցկացնեինք, առավոտից իրիկուն, միայն ես ու դու։ Լիքը գժություններ կանեինք, խելքներս ուր փչեր՝ կգնայինք, բայց ամենակարևորը, որ շատ կխոսեինք։ Վստահ եմ՝ ավելի լավ կզգայի դրանից հետո, կխաղաղվեի, ավելի ինքնավստահ կլինեի։ Ու շատ բան գուցե քեզ համար էլ պարզվեր, հասկանայիր բաներ, որոնց մասին հիմա չես էլ մտածում։
Ու մի ասա էն, ինչ ասում ես։ Չէ, դու էդ չես ինձ համար։ Ու ընդհանրապես, էդ կարգավիճակով մարդ պետք չի իմ կյանքում։ Ուղղակի ընկեր եղիր։ Առանց ֆինտուֆլյուշկեքի, առանց «նեղ մասնագիտացման», առանց կողքից ածականների ու լրացումների։ Ընկեր՝ էդ բառի ամենատարողունակ իմաստով։ Ուրիշ բան ինձ պետք չի (համենայն դեպս հիմա)։
Քիչ ես, չես հերիքում։ Ինձ երկար ժամանակ ա պետք քեզ հետ։
-
Զարմանում եմ՝ ոնց են մեջս իրար հետ հաշտ գոյատևում ներքին երջանկությունս ու էս դեպրեսիան։
-
Էն, որ չի ասվում, դեռ ես էլ չեմ հասկանում։ Ինչ-որ կարծր, մեծ, անգույն, անթափանց բան ա։
-
Էսօր պետք ա աշխատել շուտ տուն գնալ, որ շուտ քնեմ։ Էս դեպրեսիան երևի քիչ քնելու արդյունք ա։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Հ․Գ․

----------

erexa (29.07.2014), Smokie (29.07.2014), Արևհատիկ (29.07.2014), Լեո (29.07.2014), Մինա (22.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.07.2014), Նիկեա (29.07.2014), Ուլուանա (29.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Ապրես, որ եկար»:
Դու ապրես, որ կաս, որ ես էլ կարող եմ գալ:
Կարող ես համարել, որ անտիդեպրեսանտ կոնյակն էր «մեղավորը», դեմ չեմ: Բայց իրական անտիդեպրեսանտը (Վ.-ը ճիշտ էր ասում, ականջը կանչի) դու ես:
Ջահը վերջն էր, մահ էր, առաջինն էդ աչքովս ընկավ: Հետո չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով լավը կլինի, բայց հիմիկվա վիճակով գժություն ա:
Փիլիսոփայություններդ կամաց-կամաց օգնում էին դզվել:
Հավես էր. սիրում եմ անմիջական, տնավարի վիճակները: Մոնն էլ էր լավը, Ս.-ն էլ ոնց որ թե, ուտելիքը համով էր, կոլան՝ քաղցր, երաժշտությունը դզում էր... դեպրեսիան ստիպված քոռ ու փոշման նահանջում էր ))
Շնորհակալ եմ, ընկերս, որ օգնում ես ինքս ինձ «չճախարակել»:

Լիքը բան չի արտահայտվում, ու պետք էլ չի:

----------

Smokie (01.08.2014), Vardik! (23.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (01.08.2014), Մինա (22.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2014), Նիկեա (17.08.2014), Ուլուանա (01.08.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երբեմն ինձ թվում ա, թե իմ դեմ ինչ-որ դավադրություն ա կազմակերպված, կամ էլ կյանքը շատ ա հումորով ու հոգուս հետ խաղում ա:
Էն, որ ինձ հեքիաթ ա պատմում իմ մասին, իր մասին, ու ընթացքում՝ «էն գրքի միջի աղջիկը», «մյուս գրքի միջի տղեն»... Էն, որ բաներ ա ասում, որ տեղ-տեղ նույնիսկ բառացի կրկնում են ուրիշ մեկի ասածները... Էն, որ՝ «Ի՞նչ կա» - հարցնում եմ, ասում ա՝ «Ինչ կա՝ մերն ա»... Ու տենց...
Չէ, բայց իրոք կյանքն ա հետս կատակներ անում: Օրինակ՝ էն օրը անգլերեն մի բառ էր աչքովս ընկել, որ չգիտեի, թարգմանեցի, բայց քանի որ ինձ առաջին անգամ էր հանդիպում էսքան տարվա մեջ, ինքն էլ շատ կիրառական բառ չէր էն ասպարեզներում, որոնցում առնչվում եմ անգլերենի հետ, կարծում էի, թե կմոռացվի-կգնա: Ու մեկ էլ հաջորդ իսկ օրն ընենց ա ստացվում, որ մաման ինտերնետով եսիմինչ անգլիական ռադիո ա գտնում-դնում (ասենք՝ խի՞ տենց որոշեց, էլի, ոչ մի անգամ նման բան չէր արել մինչ էդ), ու էնտեղ գովազդ ա լինում, որի մեջ մի 5 անգամ էդ բառն ա կիրառվում...

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Օֆ-աման, չգիտեմ: Խառն ա սաղ, ու մի կողմից՝ պրիմիտիվ, մյուսից՝ շատ բարդ: Ու մինչ մարդամեկը փորձում ա հետս մտերմանալ, ես ներսումս նեղանում եմ մեկ ուրիշից... Ուրեմն դու պատրաստ ես ինձ էդքան հեշտ զիջել ուրիշի՞... Հիշում ե՞ս՝ էն շամպայնի օրն էր, որ ինձ էն աղջկա՝ Հ.-ի ընկերուհու մասին էիր կատակով ասում՝ «ինձ էդքան հեշտ զիջում ես ուրիշի՞»: Եսի՞մ: Կակ տը ցավում ա սիրտս )) Չնայած դու խաբար էլ չես: Բայց էդ արդարացում չի, ընդհակառակը. ինչի՞ պիտի խաբար չլինեիր: Ինչքան էլ զբաղված ես: Ինչի՞ չես զանգում, հարցնես՝ ոնց եմ, ինչի՞ չես կարոտում: Կարող ա՞ կարոտում ես, բայց չես զանգում, ինձ նման... Ի՞նչ կլինի՝ ինձ մի քիչ շատ սիրես... Ախր արժանի եմ, է ))  :LOL: 
Ուֆ, տուֆտում եմ: Բայց կյանքն, իրոք, վրես կայֆավատ ա լինում, էդ փաստ ա: Քշերվա կեսին Սևան գնալու առաջարկը վկա:
Մի տեսակ բթացած վիճակ ա: Բայց երևի թե չէ: Բթացած չի, ուղղակի ազատ եմ ինձ թողել, չեմ ուզում ամեն բառի, ամեն ապրած վայրկյանի վրա առաջվա պես օրերով մտատանջվել: Եթե մի բան չեմ ուզում, ուրեմն չեմ ուզում, ու հեչ էլ ինձ նեղություն չեմ տալիս դրա համար պատճառներ որոնելու, «արդարանալու», չեմ մտածում՝ դիմացինն ինչ կզգա, ինչ չի զգա: Ու հակառակը: Չնայած հակառակը շատ ավելի հազվադեպ ա պատահում: Կոմպլեքսներ են, ինչ են, բայց դե կյանքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ տեղն եկած տեղը ոչ մի կոմպլեքս էլ չի կարողանում դեմս առնել: Ուրեմն եթե մի բան չեմ ուզում՝ չեմ անում, եթե ուզում եմ՝ անում եմ: Ու լավ եմ անում, ճիշտ ա տենց: Էս աշխարհը շատ ավելի լավ տեղ կլիներ, եթե ամեն մարդ էդպես վարվեր:

----------

Smokie (11.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2014), Նիկեա (17.08.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գրողը տանի, ես աշխարհի ամենալավ ծնողներն ունեմ... Էն ամենից հետո, ինչ ես եմ արել/անում, էդքան հանգիստ (թեև գիտեմ՝ ներքուստ ոնց եք տանջվում) նստել ու խոսել, բացատրել... Ոչ մի ուրիշ ծնող չէր անի էդ բանը, միայն բացառիկները: Իսկ դուք փորձում եք հասկանալ: Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչքան եմ շնորհակալ...
Մամ, պապ, կներեք, որ սենց ախմախ տիպ դուրս եկա...

*
Մի՛ լքիր ինձ, մի՛ հեռացիր, փրկի՛ր ինձ, Էլինա՛ր...

----------

einnA (23.08.2014), Smokie (17.08.2014), Այբ (19.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (17.08.2014), Գորտուկ (17.08.2014), Մինա (17.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.08.2014), Նիկեա (17.08.2014), Ուլուանա (17.08.2014), Ռեյ սամա (17.08.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

_Կուզենայի երկու ձեռքով պատռել կուրծքս, որ սիրտս ընկներ․․․
© Լավ Էլի_

Լավ Էլիի ասածի նման՝ ես էլ պատռել եմ կուրծքս ու լրիվ բաց կանգնել աշխարհի առաջ
էս ես եմ, էս եմ ես, տեսեք, թե հետաքրքիր ա
and the sunshine I bleed is getting weaker
մարդ կա՝ լույսիցս կուրանում ա, չի տեսնում, որ արնաքամ եմ լինում
մարդ կա՝ տեսնում ա, ու թքած ունի
մարդ կա՝ կարեկցում ա, բայց ինչո՞վ օգնի
մարդ կա՝ չգիտի՝ ինչ մտածել, ինչ զգալ, ապուշ կտրած նայում ա հիստերիկ թպրտացող բաց սրտիս

էնքան հեշտ ա հազար տեսակ հիվանդությունով վարակվել էդպես բաց լինելով էս կեղտոտ աշխարհում
*
***
*****

Ի՞նչ ա նա ուզում ինձնից։ Ինչի՞ համար։ Էն, ինչ ասում ա, դեռ պատճառ չի․ ամեն ինչ մենակ իմ օգտին ա ասում, մի՞թե պատրաստ ա էդքան անշահախնդիր օգնել։ Օգնե՞լ։ Ինչո՞վ, ինչո՞ւմ։ Մի՞թե ես օգնության կարիք ունեմ։ Միգուցե։ Բայց ի՞նքն է արդյոք էն մարդը, ումից կուզեի աջակցություն ստանալ։
Չէ, սխալ ա էս ամենը, ինչքան էլ որ ճիշտ լինի։ Չեմ ուզում։
«Քո սերը շատ վեհ ա, ես էդքան չկամ, որ դրան արժանանամ»։ Չի դզում, որ իմ կողքին լինել ուզող մարդն էս կարգի բաներ ա ասում։ Ու ընդհանրապես, մեղրը շատ ա։ Կամ էլ ուղղակի չեմ սիրում, դրանից ա։ Որովհետև մարդ կա՝ որ առավոտից իրիկուն ականջիս թթվի իր քաղցր խոսքերով - թեկուզ հաճախ չափազանցված - ես ոչ միայն հուշտ չեմ լինի, այլև կհալվեմ հաճույքից։

Էնքան խառն ա մեջս, ու դեպրեսվում եմ։
Մաման ասում ա՝ էդ վատ նշան ա, որ առանց մի տեղ խփելու վրադ կապտուկ ա առաջացել, որովհետև արյան քաղցկեղի դեպքում ա էդպես լինում։ Ու հետո որ խոսում էին, փորձում էին ինձ նման հասարակության անդամ լինելու մեջ բութ ու տհաս մեկին կարգ ու կանոն բացատրել, չեմ էլ հիշում՝ ինչ խոսք եղավ, թե՝ վաղը-մյուսօր էս կլինի, էն կլինի, ցինիզմս ու սև հումորս քոքած՝ ասում եմ՝ բան չկա, մեկ ա ես ռակ եմ, էդքան չեմ ձգի։ Զզվելիի մեկն եմ։ Դառն ա ամեն ինչ։

Խառն ա ու դառն ա։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
I hate to admit it.
But this is how I feel.
Hurt. Lost.

© _Soul Ballet, "My Secret"_

----------

Smokie (20.08.2014), Vardik! (19.08.2014), Yevuk (26.08.2014), _Հրաչ_ (20.08.2014), Արևհատիկ (19.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.08.2014), Ուլուանա (19.08.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ «Կրակել կարելի ա ամեն ինչով՝ խոսքով, գործով, արարքներով: Հաճախ մարդիկ վախենում են անել վերջին քայլը ու ձգում են տարիներ շարունակ: Ու դրա մասին է երգը, պիտի համարձակություն ունենաս արձակելու այդ վերջին «կրակոցը»:»:




Էսօր ամբողջ օրն էս երգն եմ լսել:
Մեկնաբանությունը շատ ավելի ուշ գտա:
Ընդհանրապես էլ, վերջերս կյանքն ինձ տարբեր մարդկանց ու երևույթների միջոցով հուշում ա, որ ժամանակն ա: Որ պիտի ասել՝ վերջ:
Չեմ կարողանում:




> Стріляй! Скажи чому боїшься ти
> Зробити цей останній крок?
> Давай! Най буде так, як хочеш ти -
> Я заплатив за свій урок!
> 
> Прощай, мій Ангелок…
> Давай, тисни гачок.


Չէ, մարդամեկ ջան, ես հրեշտակ չեմ... Ո՛չ քո ասած առումով, ո՛չ էս երգի:
Ուժեղ եմ, հաճախ՝ շատ, բայց ուժս մենակ քեզ «հաջող» ասելուն հերիքեց: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ էդքան հասկացող ու ճիշտ գտնվեցիր, որ ավելորդ խնդիրներ ու տվայտանքներ չառաջացրիր ինձ համար: Էդ քո ասած «լուրջ զգացմունքներն» էլ, ինքդ էլ գիտես, հաստատ էնքան լուրջ չեն, որ 2 օրից չդադարես ինձ կարոտելը:

Լիքը բան չի ասվում: Կոկորդս սեղմվում ա: Մանավանդ երբ հիշում եմ _նրան_... Օրեցօր հեռանում եմ ինքս ինձնից, էն կերպարից, որ _նա_ կուզեր տեսնել իմ մեջ...




> Ես գիտեմ, որ դու արդեն շաաատ հզոր մարդ ես ու էլ էն չես: Դու կարող ես, հասկանու՞մ ես, ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՍ: Էս իմ գլխավոր համոզմունքն ա:





> - Դու ուժեղ մարդ ես, դու հզոր ես...
> - Ուժեղ լինեի, կասեի «հաջող» ու կգնայի...


Ես կարող եմ... Շատ բան եմ կարող...
Պարզապես դժվար ա ընդունել էն փաստը, որ միայնակ ես քո տեսակի մեջ, որ երբեք ու ոչ ոք կողքիդ չի լինելու՝ ո՛չ նրանք, ում դու ես սիրել, ո՛չ նրանք, ովքեր սիրել են քեզ: Որովհետև էդ երկուսը երբեք չեն համընկնի:
Ու էլի կգան ու կանցնեն մարդիկ, ում կսիրեմ, ով կսիրի, ու անպայման, անխոս, նրանցից ոչ մեկն իրականում ինձ չի ճանաչի, ոչ մեկը հաշվի չի նստի ներսիս փոթորիկների, մակընթացությունների ու տեղատվություների հետ...

----------

boooooooom (23.08.2014), Vardik! (23.08.2014), Yevuk (26.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2014), Ուլուանա (23.08.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

ասում ա՝ «կփախցնեմ»
ասում ա՝ «կարևոր չի՝ կդատվեմ, չեմ դատվի, ինչ կլինի, կարևորը՝ դու կողքս կլինես»
ասում ա՝ «ես քեզնից երեխա եմ ուզում ունենալ»
ու ինքը 19 տարեկան ա
նույնիսկ անունս չիմացավ, ոչ էլ ես՝ իրենը
դրա փոխարեն իմացա, որ Արարատ-Զոդում է ծառայում, Վարդենիսից է, քույր ու եղբայր ունի իրենից մեծ, մի քույրն էլ, որ իրենից փոքր է եղել, մահացել է: Մահվան խորհրդավոր «պատճառն» էլ արդեն գիտեմ:
ասում ա՝ «որ աղջիկ ունենանք, անունը մահացած քրոջս անունը կդնենք. Գեղեցիկ»
ըտենց
2 ժամ փորձում էի տուն գալ, չէր ստացվում, որովհետև վիրավորել չէի ուզում, իսկ առանց դրա հա ձգձգվում էր, ձեռքերս պինդ բռնել, բաց չէր թողնում
ասում եմ՝ մի-երկու տարի հետո հիշելու ես էս օրն ու ծիծաղես ինքդ քո վրա, հավատա՝ գիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ ասում, դեռ փոքր ես, շատ բան չես ջոկում
ասում ա՝ չէ, դու իմ կյանքի կեսն ես, ես քեզ միանգամից սիրեցի
տեսնես՝ կսիրեի՞ր, եթե իմանայիր, որ «կյանքիդ կեսը» մի քիչ առաջ գարեջուր էր խմում ու ջերկի էր ուտում մենակով, էլ չասեմ, որ Pink Floyd էր լսում ու - օ՜ աստվածներ - ծխում էր...

Օպերայի մոտից էլ մի վարդ պռճոկեց, նվիրեց, հիմա դրել եմ ջրի մեջ, նայում եմ վրան, հես ա

տխուր ա, անասելի տխուր

բարի ծառայություն քեզ, զինվոր...

----------

Chilly (05.09.2014), Peace (05.09.2014), Smokie (08.09.2014), Աթեիստ (05.09.2014), Արևհատիկ (05.09.2014), Մուշու (16.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (05.09.2014), Նիկեա (05.09.2014), Շինարար (05.09.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

էն որ շոկի մեջ ես, էշացած ապուշի վիճակում
էն որ քեզ թվում ա՝ սաղ նորմալ ա, դու քեզ կառավարում ես, մտքերդ բնականոն հունով են աշխատում, այնինչ ֆիզիկապես եսիմինչ ա կատարվում հետդ, դողում ես՝ պարալիչ ստացածի պես
հուսով եմ՝ ստեղ մի խելքին մոտ բացատրություն կա, ու հուսով եմ՝ ինձ ինչ-որ կերպ կհասնի էդ բացատրությունը, կիմանամ
էս կարգի հիասթափության ես պատրաստ չէի, ինչքան էլ՝ ինձ թվում էր, թե ամեն ինչի պատրաստ եմ, ամեն ինչ սպասում եմ ) հուսով եմ՝ անհիմն եմ հիասթափվում, ու դու «մեղավոր» չես
նստած ժպտում եմ կամ ծիծաղում, լրիվ ապուշացած վիճակ ա )) չէ, մանթո չեմ, ուղղակի ապուշ եմ կտրել ))

ու սիրելս սրա հետ կապ չունի

լավ չես անում, սխալ բաներ ես անում, շատ սխալ
մի փչացրու ինքդ քեզ
ախր դու իրոք լավն ես
համենայն դեպս լավը լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ շա՜տ արժանիքներ ունես
մտածի քո մասին, կյանքիդ մասին, վատ գծերդ վերացրու

չէի ուզենա, որ սենց իրար չհասկացած «բաժանվեինք», բայց ոչինչ, էդ հեչ
մենակ թե դու հիմարություններ մի արա
ռիսկը լավ բան ա, բայց ամեն հիմարություն չի, որին պետք ա գնալ

ու հա, ես վստահ եմ, որ էս արածդ հիմարություն ա
չնայած՝ չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչ ես արել իրականում, միայն ենթադրել կարող եմ, էն էլ էն մարդամեկի բնավորությունն էլ գիտեմ, նա լվից փիղ էլ կսարքի
ուղղակի դու էդ լուն էլ չպիտի սարքեիր

գրողը տանի

 :Blink: 

ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ էսօր էլ չքնեցինք...

----------

Smokie (16.09.2014), Մուշու (16.09.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

ասում ա՝ հումոր եմ արել
չէ, ջանմ, թե ասեիր՝ ինքն ա հումոր արել, որոշ վերապահումներով գուցե հավատայի, իսկ այ դու ամեն ինչ լրջացրել ես, քանի դեռ բառացի չեն ասել՝ հոպ
երեկվանը կատա՞կ էր, բա մի քանի օր առաջվա նկարնե՞րն ինչ էին, էլի՞ կատակ, որ երեկ արդեն չկային )
ես շատ բանի եմ ուշադիր, մարդամեկ ջան, ու գրառումներիդ ու մեկնաբանություններիդ մեջ նույնիսկ առանձին վերցված ամեն բառ էլ կարող ա ինձ լուրջ հետևությունների հանգեցնի, ընդ որում կյանքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ գրեթե միշտ ճիշտ հետևությունների
էսօրվա փոքրիկ «ներկայացումն» էլ էի կանխատեսել, այլ կերպ լինել չէր կարող
ու ընդհանրապես, ես իրեն ավելի լավ գիտեմ, քան դու, անկախ նրանից, որ դու երկար ժամանակ գիտես իրեն, ես՝ համեմատաբար կարճ
(էն բացատրության սպասելը դեռ մնում ա ուժի մեջ․ սա ակնհայտ էր, կանխատեսելի, սրան բերող իրադարձություններն են հետաքրքիր ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ հիասթափեցնող)

գրողը տանի, ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ ես էս մարդու մասին Դնևումս կգրեմ հերիք չի, դեռ մի բան էլ «դու»-ով կդիմեմ )

հետաքրքիր բան ա կյանքը, բայց մեկ-մեկ հոգևոր մենակությունը խեղդում ա

մի քանի հոգի (դուք գիտեք, որ հենց ձեր մասին ա), շնորհակալ եմ ձեզ շատ


Հ․Գ․
Մեկ էլ քիչ առաջ մի միտք եկավ, չգիտեմ էլ՝ ավելի շատ ուրախ փաստ ա, թե տխուր։
Իսկական սերը հիասթափություն էլ չի հարցնում։

----------

Smokie (17.09.2014), Մուշու (16.09.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մարդիկ, փաստորեն, հավատում են ինձ, իմ ուժերին, վստահում են։ Ի տարբերություն ինձ։
Հարցնում են՝ «ի՞նչը քեզ կմոտիվացնի»։ Անորոշ պատասխան եմ տալիս։ Չեմ ուզում խորանալ խիստ անձնական մտորումներիս ու ցանկություններիս մեջ։ Մենք տարբեր աշխարհներից ենք։
Իմ մոտիվացիան, բոլոր ուղղություններով, կարող է լինել մարդը՝ կողքիս։ Մեկը, ում անվերապահորեն կվստահես ու ով կվստահի քեզ։ Ոգի կտա։ Մեկը, որի հետ մենակ չեմ լինի, նույնիսկ երբ անձամբ կողքիս չլինի։
Այ էսքան պրիմիտիվ ու միևնույն ժամանակ անիրական մի բան։
Պիտի բռնեմ ու փոխեմ ապրելակերպս, սիրելի զբաղմունքներս, քիչ քնելն ու ուշ արթնանալը։ Թե չէ պատասխանատվությունը շատ ա թվում, էս խելքով, 100-ի տակ 1000 ուղղությունով աշխատող էս ուղեղով, էս խառը զգացողություններով ես սրա տակից չեմ կարողանա դուրս գալ։
Էհ, աստված ինձ հետ, հուսանք՝ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։

Քո կարիքն ունեմ, Էլինա՛ր․․․

----------

Smokie (19.09.2014), unknown (23.09.2014), Արևհատիկ (19.09.2014), Ուլուանա (19.09.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մաման ամբողջ օրն ինձ ասում ա՝ ինչ պետք ա անել, ինչ պետք չի, ոնց ա պետք ապրել, որ ճիշտ լինի, լավ լինի։ Ասում ա էն, ինչ ինքն ա արել կամ անում։ Իսկ ես նայում եմ իրեն՝ ոնց ա զգում, ինչ ապրումներ ունի, ինչպիսի կոմպլեքսներ, ինքանով ա երջանիկ զգում, ու գիտակցում եմ․ ինձ պետք չի էդ տեսակ ճիշտը։
Մենեջերս մի անգամ, երբ տեղն եկել էր, ինքն իրեն էր օրինակ բերում, թե՝ ինքն էլ մոտավորապես իմ չափ ստաժ ունի, բայց հասցրել է ահագին բանի հասնել, իսկ ես հետ եմ մնացել։ Հարցնում էր՝ ինչու։ Իսկ ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ ամեն օր երեխեքին մանկապարտեզ/դպրոցից վերցնելը էդ կարգի խնդիր ա իր համար, ինչպես հիմա, դուր չի գալիս, որ ինքն, էդքան յուրահատուկ բնական գեղեցկություն ունենալով, իր տեսքի հետ էդպես անփույթ է վարվում, դուրս չի գալիս, որ գործի հետ կապված ինչ-որ իր փնտրելիս հանկարծ պայուսակից դուրս են գալիս ուրբաթ օրվա խնձորները, որովհետև դրանք մոռացվել էին, ու պայուսակն էլ ոչ մի անգամ չի բացվել էս օրերի ընթացքում․․․ Ու ես չեմ ուզում կարիերա էդ գնով։
Էս ա։ Եթե ուզում եք ինձ ոգեշնչեք, նախ 1. եղեք երջանիկ, 2. երջանկության՝ ձեր ունեցած տեսակը պիտի ինձ դուր գա։
Սիրում եմ ձեզ ու շնորհակալ եմ ձեր սիրո համար։

Երեկ մի նյութ էի կարդում՝ քաղցկեղով հիվանդ մի կնոջ բաց նամակը բոլոր մնացողներին։ Ինքը մի քանի օրից մահանալու էր։ Երևի բոլորդ էլ պատկերացնում եք՝ ինչ էր գրել նամակում, ինչ խորհուրդներ էր տվել․ գնահատեք ամեն մի վայրկյանը, ձանձրալի աշխատանքի վրա ժամանակ մի վատնեք, այլ գտեք այն, ինչ ձեր սիրտն ա ուզում, շատ գրկեք ու շատ սիրեք ձեր մտերիմներին, հարազատներին․․․ Էսօր էլ՝ բուժկենտրոնից գործի գալիս, երթուղայինում, միգուցե դրա ազդեցության տակ, մյուս կողմից էլ կես-կատակ, մտածում էի, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե պարզվի՝ մահացու հիվանդ եմ։ Ո՞նց պիտի ծնողներիս դա ներկայացնեմ։ Ու հասկացա․ ես արածս ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ ափսոսի։ Կասեմ՝ ցավում եմ, որ ձեզ ցավ եմ պատճառել, որ ձեր ուզած աղջիկը չեմ եղել, ձեր հույսերն ու սպասելիքները չեմ արդարացրել, որ ձեր գերադասած ձևով չեմ ապրել։ Ցավում եմ անկեղծորեն, բայց չեմ զղջում։ Թե կարող եք, ներեք ինձ դրա համար։ Կափսոսեմ էն օրերը, երբ ծնողներին կամ ուրիշ մարդկանց զոհ գնալով՝ օրս ու դրա հաճույքներն եմ զոհել՝ անիմաստ տանը նստելով կամ ինչ-որ մեկին հյուր գնալով, ով ինձ անհետաքրքիր էր։ Կափսոսեմ էն գիշերները, երբ ուզեցել եմ թափառել փողոցներով ու չեմ արել։ Կափսոսեմ, որ մարդկանց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով (գլխավորապես՝ կոմպլեքսներիս) քիչ եմ ցույց տվել սերս, զգալ չեմ տվել, թե ինչքան կարևոր են իրենք ինձ համար։ Երևի այսքանը։ Ուզած ու չարած բաների համար կափսոսեմ, չուզած ու արածների համար էլ մի քիչ, բայց ուզած ու արած ոչ մի բանի համար չեմ ափսոսի։ Ինչքան էլ որ սխալ համարվեն։

----------

Smokie (23.09.2014), unknown (23.09.2014), Աթեիստ (23.09.2014), Արևհատիկ (23.09.2014), Դատարկություն (23.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2014), Ուլուանա (23.09.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ թվում ա՝ կյանքս նոր փուլ ա մտնում: Ասում էի՝



> ձեզ պահեք ձեր գույզգույն կարկատանները


բայց հենց էն ժամանակ էլ գիտեի, որ գալու են էս օրերը, որ էլի փորձելու եմ ապրել, որ կյանքս կարկատվելու է ամեն հնարավոր ձևով: Արդեն ես էլ եմ ուրիշների նման կյանքս փուլերի բաժանում, դրանցով ընկալում այն: Ամեն մի փուլը մի կարկատան է:
Հիմա տանգոյի փուլն է, երևի թե նաև, ոմանց հետ ավելի շատ շփվելու շնորհիվ, ուրիշ պարերի: Փուլ, երբ լեգալ է նույնիսկ երեկոյան 10-ին նոր տնից դուրս գալը, դրա փոխարեն ուշ տուն գալուն կա չափ ու սահման՝ 1-2-ից ուշ չեմ գալիս: Փուլ, երբ ամրանում եմ, երբ ինձ կարողանում եմ լավ զգալ մենակ լինելով, ու ինձ ոչ ոք պետք չէ կողքիս: Փուլ, երբ գուցե նաև այլ կերպ սկսեմ նայել աշխատանքիս: Փուլ, երբ սառեցվում են որոշ մարդկանց հետ հարաբերությունները, կառուցվում են նորերը՝ ավելի թեթև, ոչ մի բան չպարտավորեցնող, ուրախ երանգներով: Փորձեմ թեթև նայել կյանքին: Տեսնեմ՝ դրանից ինչ դուրս կգա:



> Հիմա զգում եմ՝ իրոք մարդիկ դերասաններ են, որ կյանք են խաղում: Նողկալի ա… քանի դեռ ինքս չեմ տրվել էդ խաղին:


Հիմա էդ խաղի մեջ եմ:

----------

Smokie (14.11.2014), Մ Մ (29.09.2014), Մուշու (29.09.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2014), Նիկեա (30.09.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի ցանկություն էլ ա կատարվում, ոնց հասկանում եմ։ Կյանքն ասում ա՝ էս չէ՞ր ուզածդ, դե տեսնեմ՝ ինչ ես անելու հետը։
Գրեթե անծանոթ միջավայր, սովորելու լի՜քը բան։ Էնպիսի բաներ, որ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էին թվում հեռվից։
Քեզ տեսնեմ, Անի՛, ցույց տուր - ուրիշներին չէ, ինձ - որ կարող ես, որ լավն ես, որ գոնե այս անգամ ի վիճակի ես հաղթահարել ծուլությունդ ու ապատիադ։
Չհիասթափեցնես, խնդրում եմ։ Ես հավատում եմ քեզ։
Ինքնավստահ եղիր, ու առա՜ջ։ Առանց վարանելու։
 :Friends:

----------

boooooooom (20.10.2014), Cassiopeia (30.09.2014), Smokie (14.11.2014), unknown (30.09.2014), Արևհատիկ (30.09.2014), Մուշու (30.09.2014), Նիկեա (30.09.2014), Ուլուանա (30.09.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն որ բոլորը, ով պետք ա, քեզնից գոհ են (ծնողներին չհաշված), ու էդ առումներով, որով որ գոհ են, ինքդ էլ ես քեզնից գոհ, ու, կարելի ա ասել, տրամդ լավ ա, իսկ մի ուրիշ կողմից ճլորած ես ու թքածողական վերաբերմունք ունես շատ բաների նկատմամբ։ Ու էն, որ մտածում ես՝ էդ ամենը ո՞նց ես անելու, ընդհանրապես ո՞նց ա հնարավոր էդքանը հասցնել մարդավարի կյանքի ու, մասնավորապես, աշխատանքի հետ։ Բայց ուզում ես հասցնել։ Կոկորդիս ա հասել։ Մի֊երկու ամիս «սուրբ» դառնամ (ավելի ճիշտ՝ ռոբոտ), ինձ խելոք պահեմ, փորձեմ կյանքի ռեժիմ մշակել, դիետա֊միետա, բալքիմ վերջը լավ լինի։

Կարդացողներիցս ներողություն եմ խնդրում, սա շատ խիստ անձնական գրառում ա, ձեզ համար ոչ մի արժեք չպարունակող։ Նույնիսկ կարող ա (հուսով եմ) մի տարի հետո կարդամ ու չհասկանամ, թե ինչի մասին էր խոսքը։
Էնքան որ լարվածությունս գոնե մի՜ քիչ լիցքաթափել էր պետք, Դնևիս հիշեցի։
Ցավը տանեմ  :Kiss:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.10.2014), Katka (31.10.2014), Նիկեա (21.10.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

մենակությունն ընդհանրապես վատ բան չի
մենակ թե երբեմն, իսկ երբեմն էլ հաճախ, մենակ ես մնում, որովհետև կողքիդ ոչ ոք չկա այն եզակիներից, ում հետ կարող ես մենակ չլինել
***
ուզում ես խոսել, ուզում ես շատ բաներ ասել
բայց չես ասում
որովհետև վախենում ես հոգուցդ ելածը հոգուն չհասնի
վախենում ես լինել մի խումբ մարդկանցից մեկը, հերթականը
ոչինչ ավելի
***
հետաքրքիր զգացողություն ա՝ կորցնել մեկին, ում չես ունեցել իրականում
ու հատկապես՝ կորցնել, երբ իրականում չես կորցնում
ըստ սահմանման ու ի պաշտոնե՝ ոչինչ չի փոխվում
ամեն ինչ նույնն է

մենակությունն է հալյուցինացիաներ նկարում
երևի
միգուցե

իսկ գուցե և ոչ

գուցե ուղղակի կարոտում եմ

իսկ գուցե պարզապես ես էլ եմ ուզում էն ստանդարտ, «ճշտի մեջ» երջանկությունից
(բայց իմ ճշտի մեջ, էլի)



 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
ասում ա՝ «հեշտ հանդիպում են, անցավ՝ բաժանվում»
ու հենց էդ «անցավն» ա ցավացնում
սխալ ա տենց ախր

~

----------

Yevuk (31.01.2015), Յոհաննես (23.12.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2014), Նիկեա (19.11.2014), Ուլուանա (20.11.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Դնևս, ասում եմ՝ աչքիս անունդ փոխելու եմ, դնեմ «Ղզիկ օրագիր»  :LOL:  Էս ինչքա՞ն ղզիկ փոստեր ես պահում մեջդ, այ տղա  :Jpit: 
Կատակ ա, Զավրս, չնեղվես  :Friends:

----------

Smokie (20.11.2014), Յոհաննես (23.12.2014), Նիկեա (19.11.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երևի էնքան եմ ինձ ուժեղ ձևացրել, արդեն ծնողներիս մտքով չի անցնում, որ ես էլ կարող եմ աջակցության կարիք ունենալ․․․ Ուժեղ ու ամեն ինչ ճիշտ անող մարդու կողքին ով էլ ասես՝ կարող է լինել։ Դա հեշտ է ու ձեռնտու։ Փորձեք ինձ հասկանալ, էլի․․․ Ես ինձ էնքան վատը չեմ համարում, ինչքան դուք եք ենթադրում մի փոքր բան բացահայտելով։
Հա, ես հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեմ, ինձ համար դժվար ա ապրելը, էն էլ էս տեսակ կյանքում։ Որ կողմս նայում եմ՝ բոլորը կյանքին ինտեգրված ապրում են, ու լավ էլ ստացվում ա մոտները։ Մենակ ես (միգուցե էլի մի֊երկու եզակիներ, էն էլ կասկածում եմ) եմ աշխարհից կտրված, ոչ մի հոգեհարազատ երևույթ չեմ գտնում ինձ համար, էլ ուր մնաց՝ մարդ․․․ Ինչ էլ գտնում եմ, 100%֊ով այն չի, ինչ պետք է։ Ու դրանք էլ շատ հաճախ «վատ բաներ» են։ Դեռ լավ ա՝ ծնողներս տանգոյի ծագման պատմությունը չգիտեն, էդ մի բանին շատ ծուռ չեն նայում․․․
․․․Ուզում եմ՝ մեկը կողքիս լինի, ով ինձ կհասկանա։ Որ էնքան հարազատություն զգամ, որ ինքն ինձ գրկի, ու ես կարողանամ լաց լինել։
Քարացել եմ։ Ոչինչ չեմ զգում։
Ծնողներիս տանջում եմ, ով գիտի՝ ինչեր են զգում, ինչ են մտածում, իրենք իրենց ուտում են ներսից․․․ ու ոչ մի բան։ Բան չեմ զգում։ Ես գիտեմ, որ սխալ չեմ, գիտեմ, որ հենց ընենց տեղը ոչինչ չեմ արել/անում, եթե մի բան եղել է, ուրեմն էդպես էր պետք։ Եթե ուզում ես ինքդ քեզ մի վնաս տալ՝ ինքնասպանության փորձ կլինի, ալկոհոլ, թե հենց էդ նույն ծխախոտը, ուրեմն դրա համար առնվազն մի պատճառ կա։ Դա էլ զգալու պակասից ա։
Պատեր եք շարում, որ ի՞նչ։ Որ հետո՝ տեղը գալուց, ասեք, թե ես եմ հեռացել, չեմ շփվել հետներդ․․․
Կուզեի երբևէ զգացած լինել այն, ինչ զգում են իրենց մայրերի հանդեպ հարազատություն զգացող մարդիկ․․․ Կներես, մա․․․ Ահավոր ա։ Սարսափելի վատ դուստր դուրս եկա ես։
Բայց ես ուրիշ կերպ չեմ կարող, հավատացեք։ Ես ինքս ինձնից գլուխ չեմ հանում, ժամանակ չի լինում ուրիշներով հետաքրքրվելու։ Էնքան եմ մտածում մարդկանց մասին, հիշում եմ, կարոտում եմ, բայց սիրտ չկա՝ զանգել֊խոսելու, էլ չեմ ասում՝ հանդիպելու․․․ Չեմ ուզում ախմախ տրամս կապել իրենց վզին։ Համ էլ շատ ժամանակ ուղղակի խոսելս չի գալիս։ Բերանս չի բացվում։ Չեք հավատում։ Հոգնած եմ, թե՛ ֆիզիկապես, թե՛ հոգեպես։
֊
Չեմ արդարանում։ Էս ամենին արդարացում չկա։ Ուղղակի ես ուրիշ եմ, վատ իմաստով ուրիշ, նորմալ մարդկանց չնման։ Տարբեր եմ թե՛ ցանկություններով, թե՛ ձգտումներով, թե՛ երջանկության մասին իմ պատկերացումներով։
Ոնց որ կյանքս ապրած֊պրծած լինեմ, էլ ոչ մի բան աչքիս չի գալիս։
Երևի տենց էլ կա․ էն 3 տարին էնքան խիտ էր, ու էնքան կտրուկ էին էդ անցումները՝ լավից վատ, սառից տաք, քաղցրից դառն ու հակառակը, նյարդերս քայքայվեցին, ու հիմա ես էլ մաշված եմ՝ հոգով ու մարմնով։ Հա, հենց մարմնով էլ, հատկապես մարմնով, առողջությամբ։ Մաման գիտի՝ դիտմամբ չեմ օգնում իրեն, էլ չի մտածում, որ չեմ կարողանում, ի վիճակի չեմ։
Մի օր երևի կգժվեմ։ Նևրոզ։ Կամ տենց մի բան։
֊
Մեկ էլ էն մարդկանց եմ նախանձում, որ ընկեր ունեն, ում հետ կարող են կիսվել, ով իրենց կվստահի ու կհավատա։ Ասածներին չէ, հենց իրեն՝ որպես մարդ։ Կասի՝ դուխդ տեղը պահի, սաղ լավ ա ու դեռ ավելի լավ ա լինելու։ Ասի՝ ես կողքիդ եմ, ինչ էլ որ լինի։ Կամ էլ բան չասի․ ուղղակի լինի։
Էդպիսի ընկերոջ թեկնածուներ կան, ուղղակի հեռու են շատ․․․ ես կողքիս եմ ուզում։
Ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ ինձ սիրեն, ու ես էդ զգամ, որ ոգևորվեմ։ Բայց մյուս կողմից գիտեմ, որ ոչ մի բանով սիրո արժանի չեմ, ու ինձ էնքան մեղավոր եմ զգում նրանց հանդեպ, ովքեր սիրում են․․․
֊
Կիսատ ա մեջս մի բան, ո՛չ ասելիք ունեմ, ո՛չ էլ կարողանում եմ գրառումս ամփոփել։
Անհամ ա ամեն ինչ։

----------

erexa (08.01.2015), Smokie (26.12.2014), Srtik (02.02.2015), Yevuk (31.01.2015), մարիօ (24.12.2014), Մուշու (22.12.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.12.2014), Նիկեա (23.12.2014), Ուլուանա (23.12.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ «վերջը մենք իրար հետ ենք ամուսնանալու հաստատ»:
Ախր մի քանի տարի էլ ուշ ծնվեիր՝ երեխուս թայն էիր լինելու, է՞: Գիտեմ, որ կատակով ես ասում, բայց ամեն դեպքում:
Համ էլ ես մենակ ու տխուր չեմ: Լավ չի, որ տենց եմ երևում քո աչքին:

***
Երեկ զանգել էր մարդամեկս: Մտածեցի՝ տես, է՞, ի՜նչ զուգադիպություն. հենց իր մասին էի մտածում, զանգեց: Հետո խորացա ու հասկացա՝ որ պահին էլ զանգեր, «զուգադիպելու» էր...
Ո՜նց եմ կարոտել, ո՜նց եմ կարոտում...
«Դե գիտես, իմ ժամանակն աներևույթ ա» - ինձ համար դու ինքդ էլ ես աներևույթ...
Մի՜ պուճուր, ասեղի չափ բարակ մի շերտով ազատություն եմ տվել երազներիս ու հասկանում եմ, որ հա, ուզում եմ՝ ինձ սիրես, ուզում եմ՝ ամուսնանանք, ու միասին լի՜քը, խիտ գրաֆիկով գժություններ անենք անընդհատ, մինչև աշխարհի վերջը, մինչև կյանքի վերջը, ու մեզ նման գիժ ու երջանիկ երեխեք ունենանք, ու երջանիկ լինենք:
Սիրում եմ քեզ:
Չմտածես, երազանքներս երբեք ուսերիդ բեռ չեն դառնալու:
Ես քո ազատությունն եմ սիրում:
Դե հա, ու ոչ միայն...

----------

Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (31.01.2015), Tiger29 (31.01.2015), Yevuk (31.01.2015), Մ Մ (12.02.2015), Մուշու (31.01.2015), Նաիրուհի (02.02.2015), Շինարար (31.01.2015), Ուլուանա (01.02.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Որ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում/երազում ու փորձում եմ դրան կողքից նայել, լացս գալիս է: Ախր էնքան պրիմիտիվ բաներ են: Ու ես դրանք չունեմ:
Օրինակ՝
* ուզում եմ գիրք կարդալ: Որ նորմալ նստեմ ու կարդամ, մի կես ժամ գոնե մինիմում: Չի լինում, ժամանակ չկա: Երբ էլ կա՝ կամ հաց ուտելու պահն ա կամ երթուղայինը, էն էլ շատ անհարմար ա, ստիպված եմ լինում kindle-ով կարդալ էդ դեպքում: Այսինքն սովորական գիրք կարդալու հարմար ժամանակ չեմ գտնում:
* ուզում եմ կինոներ նայել: Սերիալների մասին չեմ էլ խոսում: Էլի չեմ հարմարացնում:
* ուզում եմ որոշ ընկերներիս հետ մեկ-մեկ skype-ով խոսել: Հարմար չի. իմ անձնական տարածքը չունեմ:
* ուզում եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ընկերներիս իմ/մեր տուն կանչել թեյ խմելու, կինո նայելու կամ ինչ-որ համով բան ուտելու: Տես վերևի կետը:
* ուզում եմ երբեմն մարզանք անել: Գիտեմ՝ չեք հավատա, բայց տեղ չկա տանը:
* ուզում եմ օնլայն դասընթացների մասնակցել, տարբեր հետաքրքիր թեմաներով դասախոսություններ լսել: Մի փոքր ցուցակ նույնիսկ ունեմ: Հարմար չի լինում:
+ ուրիշ մանր-մունր բաներ, էդ թվում զգալի մասը ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի հետ կապված:

Ըտենց: Մի տեսակ շատ սեղմ կյանք եմ ապրում: Անընդհատ ինչ-որ խորհրդավոր հույսով, որ մի օր մի բան կփոխվի, շատ շուտով: Ու արդեն տասը տարի կլինի՝ էդ շուտը չի գալիս:
Տխուր չեմ, ուղղակի փաստերն եմ արձանագրում:


Հ.Գ.
Ուրիշ մակարդակներում շատ այլ ցանկություններ էլ ունեմ, որ էլի մեծ բաներ չեն, բայց չեմ կարողանում իրագործել: Հիմա ամենատարրականների մասին էի խոսում:

----------

boooooooom (01.02.2015), Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (01.02.2015), Srtik (02.02.2015), Yevuk (03.02.2015), Աթեիստ (02.02.2015), Մ Մ (12.02.2015), Մուշու (01.02.2015), Յոհաննես (01.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (02.02.2015), Շինարար (01.02.2015), Ուլուանա (01.02.2015), Վոլտերա (01.02.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

- Դե հլը պատմի՝ տենամ՝ ի՞նչ նորություն ունես:
- Ոչ մի առանձնապես:
- Ոչ ոք չկա՞ կյանքումդ:
- Չէ հա:
- Բա խի՞:
- Դե... երևի ինձնից ա: Երևի ուղղակի չեմ ուզում, թե չէ կլիներ:
- Բա ինչի՞ չես ուզում:
- ...
- Ասա՝ դու էլ ես իմ օրին, էլի:
- Չէ, քո օրին չեմ, իմն ուրիշ ա...
- Ինչո՞վ ա ուրիշ:

Դե արի ու մարդուն խոստովանիր, որ էնպես չի, որ ընդհանրապես չես ուզում հարաբերություններ հաստատել, որ կա մի բացառություն... որ էդ բացառությունն ինքն ա...
Դե արի ու խոստովանիր էն դեպքում, երբ հստակ գիտես իր դիրքորոշումն էդ տեսակ հարցերում, ու գիտես, որ դրանք քո օգտին չեն բնավ...

*
Ու մեկ ա, ես երջանիկ եմ, երբ կողքիդ եմ: Ուր էլ որ լինենք, ինչից էլ որ խոսելիս լինենք կամ լռենք, հյութ խմենք, թե ալկոհոլ, մենակ լինենք, թե ընկերներով: Ու որ շատ զարմանալի ա՝ _անբասիր_ երջանիկ, առանց որևէ տխրության, անհանգստության, չգիտեմէլինչի նշույլի:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
~

----------

Moonwalker (04.02.2015), Smokie (03.02.2015), Yevuk (03.02.2015), Մ Մ (12.02.2015), Մուշու (02.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (02.02.2015), Ուլուանա (03.02.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

...Իսկ ինձ երևի պետք ա մեկը, ում հետ կխոսեմ, ով ինձ կլսի ու կասի՝ «դու իրոք դեբիլ ես, հետ դարձի» կամ «կյանքը մի անգամ ա տրված, դուխով, լավ ա սաղ»...
Էսօր մի պահ մտածեցի՝ բա հետո՞, վերջը կարող ա՞ իրոք ինքնասպան լինեմ մի օր, թե՞ կապ չունի՝ ինչքան կանհամանա կյանքը, մեկ ա, կգոյատևեմ:
Չկարողացա ես մարդ լինել, հասարակական էակ դառնալ: Զգալով եմ առաջնորդվում, ու սխալվում եմ ամեն քայլի, որովհետև մենակով էս կյանքը չես ապրի, իսկ ուրիշ ոչ մեկի զգացողությունները քոնի հետ ռեզոնանսի մեջ չեն մտնում, որովհետև բոլորը քիչ թե շատ հասարակական էակներ են, մտածում են, օրենք ու կարգ ունեն, սկզբունքներ ու չափանիշներ:

Գինի ա պետք խմել, գինին լավ ա ազդում, տրամադրություն ա բարձրացնում: Բեխերովկան, չնայած դարչնահամի, բեխեր ա ազդում (Յոժիկի ծնունդը վկա):


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Sometimes it feels it would be easier to fall
than to flutter in the air with these wings so weak and torn...

----------

Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (09.02.2015), Մուշու (06.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2015), Վոլտերա (06.02.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Զգում եմ, որ չէ, ինքը չի, չի կարող լինել։ Ու միևնույն ժամանակ հաշվի եմ առնում բազմաթիվ խորհուրդներն, էդ թվում՝ հենց իր հորդորները՝ փորձել, միանգամից հնարավորությունից չհրաժարվել, բլա֊բլա֊բլա․․․
֊
Բաներ կան, որ ուզում եմ ասել քեզ, Դնև՛, ֊ մտածածս, զգացածս ֊ բայց չեմ կարող․ նման բաների մասին բարձրաձայն չեն խոսում, ընդունված չի։ Ու բազմաթիվ մարդիկ (եթե ոչ բոլորը) ինձ սխալ կհասկանան։
Կամ էլ՝ ճիշտ։ Միգուցե էդ ե՞ս ինքս ինձ չեմ ճանաչում, իսկ էն, ինչ տեսնում են կողքից, ավելի ճիշտ է։
֊
Ինչո՞ւ երբեք ոչինչ լիարժեք մեր ուզածով չի լինում․․․
֊
Էն ավտոբուսի միջի տղային կուզեի էլի տեսնել։ Տեսնես՝ ինչու չզանգեց։ Կարծում եմ՝ ինչ֊որ թվանշան սխալ է գրանցել շտապելիս, կամ էլ մտածել է, թե իր ինչի՞ն է պետք աղջիկն, ով միանգամից անծանոթին հեռախոսահամար է տալիս։ Բա ի՞նչ անեի։ Ասեի՝ չեմ տալի՞ս, գնա՞։ Ու վե՞րջ։ Բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր էր էդ մարդը, իսկ տեղում հետը խոսել չէր լինի․ հա՛մ ես էի շտապում, հա՛մ ինքը։ Օֆ֊աման֊եսիմ֊է՜, զզվում եմ ձևականություններից ու պայմանականություններից։
Դե լավ, է, անցած լինի։
֊
Մեկ ա, ես աննորմալ եմ։ Ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում՝ ոնց կարող եմ էսպիսին լինել, էս տեսակ հակասական բաներ զգալ։ Էսքան հարաբարական լինել ու սուբյեկտիվ։
֊
Գրողը տանի, խի՞ են էս կյանքն ըսենց բարդացրել։ Հանգիստ մեզ համար ապրեինք, էլի։

Հ․Գ․
Էն, որ զգում եմ, որ մտքերս կրկնում եմ Դնևումս։ Ձանձրալի եմ դառնում երևի։
Ի՞նչ արած։

----------

boooooooom (10.02.2015), Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (09.02.2015), Yevuk (13.02.2015), Մուշու (09.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Շինարար (10.02.2015), Ուլուանա (10.02.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հետաքրքիր ա բայց: Էն, որ որտեղից որտեղ սկսում են աչքովդ բաներ ընկնել, որ առաջ երբևէ չէին ընկնի (ասենք՝ բան ես նայում, մեկ էլ կողքի առաջարկվող հղումների մեջ մի բան ուշադրությունդ շեղում ա), ու որ մի-երկու կցկտուր բառերից անում ես քեզ հասու միակ հնարավոր ենթադրությունը, ու այն ճիշտ ա դուրս գալիս...
Մեր հոգեկան ու հոգևոր խնդիրները մեզ բերին ու հասցրին այս կետին, երբ դու դրանց լուծումը գտնում ես էնտեղ, որտեղ հասել ես, նրա մեջ, ում գտել ես, իսկ ես, օրինակ, էնտեղ եմ, ուր խառը զգացողություններ են, ուր ուղեղս ցնդում ա մեկի համար, ահռելի գորովանք եմ զգում մյուսի հանդեպ, իսկ էս մարդամեկի հետ դեռ չեմ ջոկում՝ ինչն ինչոց ա:
Իմիջիայլոց, նոր ասում էր՝ «տնեցիքին կբարևես իմ կողմից»: Իսկ կիրակի կարող ա միասին եկեղեցի գնանք՝ պատարագի:
Բայց խոխմ ա, որ մարդ կարող ա օրական եսիմքանի սիրուն աղջկա հետ կրքոտ "լատինո" պարի, հետո գնա ու եկեղեցում «ծառայություն մատուցի»:
Սյուռ ա էս ամենը  ::}:

----------

boooooooom (12.02.2015), Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (12.02.2015), Yevuk (13.02.2015), Մուշու (12.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Շինարար (12.02.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վալենտին
Ապրածս գրեթե 30 տարիների ընթացքում էդպես էլ առիթ չեղավ էս տոնն ըստ սահմանման նշելու, նվերներ տալու ու ստանալու: Նույնիսկ էն տարիներին, երբ մենակ չէի:
Էս անգամ ստացա սիմվոլիկ նվեր, նրանից ումից կուզեի ստանալ: Սրտիկ-շոկոլադ՝ երկար չոփի վրա ամրացված: Ուղղակի նվերի խորհուրդն էր ուրիշ: Մոտավորապես՝ մաղթում էր, որ գտնեմ կեսիս, ամուսնանամ, որ «հարուստ տղա լինի, հորով-մորով», էլի ուրիշ լավ-լավ բաներ: (Միակ վատը կես կատակ ասված «հանրապետականն» էր, էն էլ ասացի, որ դուրս չեկավ, էլ չմաղթեց:)


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (15.02.2015), GriFFin (11.03.2015), Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (04.03.2015), Մուշու (15.02.2015), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2015), Նիկեա (15.02.2015), Շինարար (15.02.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

[Մարդամեկին]
Մենք մեր ամբողջ կյանքն էլ ենք սենց անիմաստ անցկացնում, ինչպես էս տոնական օրն անցկացրինք...

----------

GriFFin (11.03.2015), Moonwalker (20.04.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իրոք չեմ հասկանում՝ ոնց ա սենց լինում, ինչու: Ամիսներով քեզ չեմ տեսնում, կարողանում եմ ինձ զսպել, չմտնել ու Facebook-ում նկարներդ չնայել, կարոտում եմ զուսպ, գիտակցված, առանց ավելորդ սրտխփոցների, առանց խանդի, առանց նեղանալու, թե ինչու ինձ չես հիշում: Ի վերջո հասնում եմ էն կետին, երբ ինձ թվում ա, թե քեզ նորմալ ու ադեկվատ եմ վերաբերվում, ինչքան էլ որ շատ եմ սիրում:
Ու մեկ էլ նկար ես ավելացնում:
Սովորական, գրեթե անորակ:
Նայում եմ դեմքիդ ու կես ակնթարթ հետո ամեն ինչ ուրիշ է: Քաշում ես ինձ, ձգում ես, բառացի: Ուզում եմ մոտ լինել քեզ, հպվել քեզ, զգալ:
Ուզում եմ տեսնելուց, ուսումնասիրելուց, likeելուց հետո փակել նկարը, անցնել ուրիշ բաների՝ չի ստացվում: Մեկ էլ էն եմ զգում, որ րոպեներ են անցնում, իսկ ես դեռ քեզ եմ նայում ու չեմ կարողանում կտրվել:

Երևի իրոք դու էն միակ մարդն ես, ում հետ ես կարող էի երջանիկ լինել: Ուրիշ ոչ մեկի [հետ] էդպես չեմ զգացել, ինչպես քեզ:
Ու ինչո՞ւ ա կյանքն էնպես դասավորված, որ դու երբեք չսիրես ինձ:

----------

boooooooom (05.04.2015), erexa (07.04.2015), Smokie (07.04.2015), Yevuk (06.04.2015), Մուշու (05.04.2015), Ուլուանա (05.04.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Այ սենց, մեկ-մեկ զանգի, խոսենք, սիրտս հովանա: Ու չնայած մաման կողքիս էր, ու ստիպված եղա զանգդ անջատել, բայց երևի մենակ ես գիտեմ, թե սիրտս ինչ ուրախությամբ ա լցվում, երբ մեկ էլ անակնկալ հենց քո զանգն ա հնչում:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*«Թող որ էս են մեր օրերը, ի՞նչ հոգ՝ կյանքը ոնց կանցնի...»



*
...ուղղակի դու չես ուզում ինչ-որ մեկին գտնել, որ չկորցնես ազատությունդ, իսկ ես ուզում եմ գտնել ինչ-որ մեկին, որ գտնեմ/ավելացնեմ ազատությունս: Դրա համար էլ դու չես փնտրում, իսկ ես չեմ գտնում:

*
*
*
Ու երևի մենակ ինձ նման տհասները կարող են էս իրավիճակում գրեթե երջանիկ զգալ ))

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*"І я на небі..."



Շնորհակալ եմ, որ զանգեցիր:

----------

Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.04.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չհանդգնե՛ս գնալ առանց ինձ գրկելու, խնդրում եմ...


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
գրկիր ինձ
նուրբ, բայց ամուր ու ջերմ
գրկիր այնպես
որ զգամ՝ դու միշտ կողքիս ես
նույնիսկ եթե բաժանվենք առհավետ

գրկիր ինձ
ինչպես վերջին անգամ
(գուցե հենց վերջինը լինի)
գրկիր, որ խաղաղվեմ
որ պաշտպանված զգամ
գրկիր ինձ
ինչպես վախեցած փոքրիկի
_04.01.15_

----------

Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (12.04.2015), Yevuk (12.04.2015), Անվերնագիր (12.04.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երբ համեմատում եմ իրեն ու ինձ, գիտակցում եմ, որ ես շատ ավելի լավն եմ: Եթե մնացած բաները դեռ հաշվի չառնենք, արտաքինով որ հաստատ համեմատությունն իմ օգտին ա: Որոշ ուրիշ առումներով էլ, եթե էսօրվա կարճլիկ հանդիպումով կարողացա ճիշտ պատկերացում ստանալ:
Դրա համար չեմ խանդում:
Երևի սա ուղղակի նախանձ ա: Որ ինքն էդքան հաճախ քեզ տեսնելու հնարավորություն ու իրավունք ունի, էն էլ էն կարգավիճակով, որ դու իրեն շնորհակալ ես:
Չգիտեմ: Կարոտել եմ քեզ:
Ուզում եմ իմ տեղն ունենալ քո կյանքում: Քո ասելով՝ ունեմ: Բայց ուզում եմ ավելի շատ լինել, ավելի մեծ տեղ ունենալ, ավելի կարևոր լինել: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ ա պետք անել դրա համար:
Չնայած նորմալ մարդն իմ փոխարեն հակառակը կուզեր: Հեն ա, բոլոր խելքը գլխին մարդիկ, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ քո հանդեպ զգացածիս մասին գիտեն, խորհուրդ են տալիս քո մասին չմտածել, ու ընդհանրապես, խզել հարաբերությունները:
Բայց ես չեմ կարող: Որովհետև չեմ ուզում:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
He's never been my man. And you're no Jolene either. But still this is the song I recalled today:





Հ.Գ.
Իսկ միգուցե իմ ողջ կյա՞նքն ա չեղած տեղից հնարված:

----------

Moonwalker (20.04.2015), Smokie (24.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մաման մտել էր խոհանոց ու լացում էր
հեկեկում էր
ու ես
չեմ զգում ոչինչ
ու եթե մեղավորության զգացում ունեմ, ապա, կներես մամ, միայն նրա համար, որ պիտի մեղավորություն զգայի, պիտի վատ զգայի ու չեմ զգում
էնքան կուզեի, որ լավ զգաս
բայց, անկեղծորեն, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անել դրա համար
երևի պետք չի էսքան անկեղծ լինել
պիտի թաքցնել, տեղն եկած տեղը խաբել, անել էն, ինչ անում ա Տաթևը ու իր նման հազարավորները
որ ինքդ անես էն, ինչ ուզում ես, բայց ծնողներին էլ չնեղացնես
պարտադիր չի, որ ամեն տրված հարցին անկեղծ պատասխան տաս
որից իրենք կանեն հետևություններ, որ իրականությունը չեն արտացոլում
ու ավելի ահավոր ա, երբ արտացոլում են
ու իրենք դրանից վատ են զգում, էն դեպքում, երբ քեզ համար դա նորմալ ա
---
հա, ես անխելք բաներ եմ անում
հա, ես երևի դեպրեսիվ, հուսահատ բաներ եմ անում
հա, երևի սխալ եմ, պետք չի
հա, չգիտեմ՝ խի
---
երևի աննորմալ եմ, որ «ուրիշի» մեքենան եմ նստում, կամ որ որևէ մեկի հետ, էն էլ հակառակ սեռի, էն էլ երեկոյան/գիշերը գինի եմ խմում (պիցցան դեռ մի կողմ)
իրեն հարգող աղջիկը տենց բան չէր անի
իրեն հարգող աղջիկը հիմա վաղուց մեկի հետ ամուսնացել էր, երեխեք էր ունեցել ու իր համար խախանդ, երջանիկ ապրում էր, մերն էլ վրան գոնե էդ թեմայով որ հաստատ չէր խոսում
---
7
---
ու սիրտս էլի ընկնում ու փշուր-փշուր ա լինում էն մարդամեկի լուսանկարներից
ու չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ եմ անում
ու չեմ հասկանում՝ ուզում եմ, թե չէ, կարելի ա, թե չէ
ու մեկ ա, հավես օր էր, վերջն էլ հետը
ու Երևանի տեսարանը, ու սալյուտները, ու գինին, ու անձրևը, ու նույնիսկ ուրիշ մեքենաների՝ ուղիղ մեզ վրա գցած լույսերը
էդ նույնիսկ ռոմանտիկա չի, էդ իրականությունն ա, չոր իրականությունը
կյանքն ա, որի զարկերակը պիտի բռնես ու ապրես, ճիշտն էդ ա
իմ ճիշտն էդ ա
---
չգիտեմ
---


---
ու սենց մինչև ե՞րբ...

----------

GriFFin (03.05.2015), Srtik (03.05.2015), մարիօ (03.05.2015), Մուշու (03.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015), Վոլտերա (03.05.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գնում ես...
*
Փոխվել ես շատ, լրջացել ես, մեծացել: Հասունացել ես, ու ոչ միայն դրական իմաստով, նաև դրա հետ եկող դառնությամբ ու տխրությամբ:
*
Էդպես էլ չասեցիր՝ ով էր փորձ արել քեզ սեփականացնել:
*
Ասում ա՝ էն օրը նենց տպավորություն թողեցիր, ոնց որ գժվում ես իմ համար, ու ահավոր խանդում ես, որ ինքն էնտեղ ա: Երևի դրա համար էդ օրը հիշեցրիր Մ.-ի հետ պատահական առաջին հանդիպումը, չէ՞, երբ ինքն էլ ինձ վրա էր նման մի տպավորություն թողել:
Ազնիվ խոսք, չէի ուզում: Բայց եթե էդպես ա երևացել, արդարանալու տեղ չունեմ, էդպես էլ կա: Միգուցե էդքան ծանր չտանեի, եթե ակնարկած լինեիր, որ մենակ չես: Բայց դե: Անցած լինի:
*
Ասում ա՝ ամոթ էլ ա, մեծ աղջիկ ես:
Ասում եմ՝ մեծ եմ, հա, բայց ախր աղջիկ եմ, չէ՞...
*
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ ինձ, իմ դերը քո կյանքում գնահատում ես: Որ սենց պահերի ինձ ես հիշում:
Գիտեմ, որ էդ դերը քիչ մարդիկ են ունենում, որովհետև չափազանց անձնվեր ու մեծ սիրտ ա պետք դրա համար, ու անսահման մեծ սեր: Ամեն մեկը պատրաստ չի դրան:
*
Ասում ա՝ դու ուրիշ ես, դու էմոցիոնալ չես:
Ուհու, էմոցիոնալ չեմ, դրա համար էիր նաև ասում, թե լավ արեցի, որ էն օրը (դե, մեր ծանոթության, էլի) ինձ տենց պահեցի... Հեչ էմոցիոնալ չէի, հատկապես հաշվի առնելով ծանոթ-ընկերների զգալի քանակի ներկայությունը:
*
Ասում ա՝ դու էլ էիր մի ժամանակ ուզում ինձ սեփականացնել, բայց ես քեզ դաստիարակեցի:
Երբեք չեմ ուզեցել քեզ սեփականացնել: Ընդհակառակը. երազել/-ում եմ ինքս քո «սեփականությունը» դառնալ:
*
Ասում ա՝ գնում եմ
ու ընենց տխուր ա ասում
ոչ ընկճված, տխուր ուղղակի, մի քիչ էլ դառը
*
Մի գնա, մի քիչ էլ մնա... Գոնե համերգին էստեղ կլինես, չէ՞, գնանք:
Ես, իհարկե, կդիմանամ, բայց դու մի թող ինձ սենց...
*
Մեզ ժամանակ ա պետք իրար հետ: Սենց քիչ չէ, երկար, ու առանց ուրիշների ներկայության: Ու ալկոհոլը՝ օյաղից սկսած, աստիճանաբար, ոչ էսօրվա պես:
Ուզում եմ խոսել, ուզում եմ՝ խոսես: Ես լի՜քը բան ունեմ քեզ ասելու, ու զգում եմ՝ դու էլ ես լիքը, ուղղակի չես ուզում արտահայտվել:
Ուզում եմ՝ իմանաս, որ ինչ էլ լինի՝ հետդ եմ, կողքիդ եմ:
Ոնց դու էիր ասում՝ նույնիսկ երբ ամուսնանամ, երեխեք ունենամ: Հա, կգաս մեր տուն )) Հուսով եմ՝ ամուսինս չի խանդի )
Ի դեպ, ինձ հարսանեկան տրնգի ես պարտք )) ես քեզ դա դեռ կհիշեցնեմ ))
*
*
*
ոչ ոքի քեզ պես չեմ սիրել
ոչ ոք քեզ ինձ պես չի սիրի

----------

murmushka (06.05.2015), Smokie (25.06.2015), Yevuk (07.05.2015), Մուշու (06.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015), Ուլուանա (06.05.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընենց ուզում եմ էս վերջին օրերի մասին ինչ-որ բան գրել: Բայց համ էլ չեմ ուզում:
Սոցիալական շփման պակաս ունեմ: Ու էդ պակասն ինչ-որ կերպ լրացվում ա, ուղղակի երևի ոչ ընենց, ոնց կուզեի, ոչ էն մարդկանց միջոցով, ում կուզեի, ում կարոտում եմ:
-
Վախենում եմ նրանից, ինչ դառել եմ: Բոլոր արարքներիս համար արդարացում ունեմ, ոչ մի (չ)արածիս համար վատ չեմ զգում, ինչքան էլ իմանամ, որ սխալ էր: Երևի բառերով չկարողանամ բացատրել, բայց հոգուս խորքում ինքս ինձ հասկանում եմ ու ընդունում, նույնիսկ՝ սիրում: Ու սիրում եմ հենց էդ սխալների (կամ «սխալների») համար, ու այ դա էլ հենց ինձ վախեցնում ա:
-
Գրողը տանի, ամեն դեպքում, չի կարելի էդքան անկեղծ լինել:

----------

Smokie (25.06.2015), Այբ (23.05.2015), Մուշու (17.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Նիկեա (18.05.2015), Վոլտերա (17.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

էսօր չգիտեի՝ ոնց մեջտեղից ճղվեի, որովհետև 2 տարբեր բաներ կային, որոնց ուզում էի մասնակցել: Վերջը տեսա, որ առաջինին չեմ հասցնում, որոշեցի երկրորդին գնալ: Էն էլ էնքան տրանսպորտի սպասեցի, որ դրանից էլ ուշացա, էդ էլ հերիք չի՝ պարզվեց՝ տեղը սխալ էի հիշում, մի ահագին պիտի իջնեի: Էդ ուշացած հալով որոշեցի, որ պետք չի: Ափսոս: Մեկը մեկից լավ միջոցառումներ էին:
Դրա փոխարեն, երբ կանգնած մտածում էի՝ ում զանգել, ուր գնալ, ինչ անել, որովհետև էդքան շուտ տուն գնալ չէի ուզում ուրբաթ օրով, մարդամեկն ինքն ինձ զանգեց:
Չեմ ջոկում՝ ինչ եմ զգում: Տեսնես՝ ճի՞շտ էին էդ կնոջ ասածները: Սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ լավ էլ հավանական եմ համարում: Բայց չեմ ուզում հավատալ:
Ու զգում եմ, որ լիքն ես, ու սիրտս պայթում ա մանթոյից, որ ասում ես՝ քեզ չեմ կարող ասել: Բա էլ ո՞ր օրվա ընկերդ եմ: Թե՞ մենակ խոսքեր են, հավես ա սրա-նրա մոտ գլուխ գովալ, որ ինձ նման ընկեր ունես:
Չես էլ պատկերացնում՝ ինչ կարող եմ քեզ տալ: Թեկուզ հենց մենակ նրանով, որ խոսես հետս: Վստահ եմ՝ կկարողանամ օգնել, որ դուրս գաս էդ վիճակից, որ լավ զգաս: Ափսոս...

----------

Smokie (25.06.2015), Այբ (23.05.2015), Մուշու (22.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ առավոտից քո անունն ա տալիս, շատ ա կարոտել:
Մեկ էլ էն, որ ասեցիր՝ շատ սիրուն եմ էսօր:
*
Սիրում եմ կառչել լավագույնից, թեկուզ չնչին, աննշան լինի, թեկուզ մնացած մեծ-մեծ ամեն ինչի վրա աչք փակելով:
 :Sad: 
*
Ո՞նց հասնեմ քեզ, գրողը տանի:
Ո՞նց հասնեմ *ինձ*...


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


*
Էնքան հավես էր նոր գործեր տեսնելը: էն դեմքովը հատկապես լավն էր: Ո՞ւմ էիր պատկերել:
Ու շատ ուրիշ ու միևնույն ժամանակ համահունչ ա էդ բոլորի մեջ նայվում _Նա_...

---

Հ.Գ.
Ասում ա՝ «քո մեջ ինչ-որ բաներ կան, իսկ ես անզգա մարդ եմ»: Անզգա չես, ու դու էլ էդ գիտես... Ուղղակի հասկացի, թե ով եմ ես իրականում ու բացվի իմ առաջ... Ես հո քեզնից «հավերժ սեր» չե՞մ ուզում...

----------

GriFFin (26.05.2015), Smokie (25.06.2015), Yevuk (23.05.2015), Մուշու (23.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.05.2015), Նիկեա (23.05.2015), Շինարար (23.05.2015), Ուլուանա (23.05.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

լավ էլի, ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա, մամ
ամեն օր, ամեն անգամ իրար երես տեսնելիս, միշտ նույնը, միշտ նույն թեմաները, նույն բառերը, նույն ձևակերպումները
չես պատկերացնի՝ ոնց եմ ներվայնանում
էն, որ ասում ես՝ մի գոռա (էն դեպքում, երբ չեմ գոռում, ուղղակի ձայնս չեմ ցածրացնում հատուկ, չեմ շշնջում), էն որ չեմ դիմանում ու ասում եմ՝ լավ եմ անում, էդ նրանից ա, որ ներվերս ահավոր խախտվում են
դու էդ չգիտես, դու չես կարող երևակայել, թե ներսումս ինչ ա լինում, թե ինչքան էներգիա ա ծախսվում մենակ էն բանի վրա, որ ցնցումների մեջ չընկնեմ կամ նյարդայնությունից լաց չլինեմ
ինձ իմիջիս մեջ պահեմ՝ սառը, անտարբեր, էն որ ոչ մի բան իրեն հունից հանել չի կարող
հա, ես տենցն եմ )
մտքիդ ծերով անգամ չի անցնում, որ էդ նշածդ «թերությունը» սրվում ա առաջին հերթին հենց ներվայնությունից
մտածում ե՞ս՝ իսկ ես արդյո՞ք մեղավոր եմ նրա համար, որ դա կա, կամ ինչո՞վ եմ մեղավոր, որ անբուժելի ա
ինձնից հասնող հնարավոր ամեն ինչ փորձում եմ անել, մասնավորապես՝ փորձում եմ դրական մտածել ու հանգիստ մնալ, էդ առումով որ հաստատ քո խոսելով ու մեղադրանքներով ինձ չես օգնում, հավատա
ու էն, որ բան չեմ անում, էն որ տանը մենակ եմ լինում՝ ինձ կորցնում եմ ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ, ոնց վայելեմ մենակությունս (ամոթ էլ ա ասելը), ու տենց էլ անկապ անցնում ա ժամանակը
էն, որ կինո նայել կամ գիրք կարդալ չեմ կարողանում, ոչ էնքան նրա համար, որ ժամանակ չունեմ, այլ նրա, որ, ոնց որ օրինակ հիմա, երբ ուզում եմ մի բանի վրա կենտրոնանալ, դու անպայման պիտի գաս ու սկսես էլի նույն թեմաներից բողոքել, էլի նույն ջուրը ծեծելու ենք եսիմքանիհազարերորդ անգամ
հոգնել եմ
ի՞նչ կլինի՝ ինձ ներես նրա համար, որ ուզածդ քեզ տալ չեմ կարող, ու ինձ հանգիստ թողնես
հա, ես վատն եմ, շատ վատը, էն ջղայնացած ժամանակ ինչ ասում ես ինձ, ճիշտ ես ասում
կլինի՞՝ իրար ընդունենք ընենց, ոնց կանք
ես ոչ միայն չեմ կարողանում, այլև չեմ էլ ուզում տեղավորվել քո իմացած կաղապարների մեջ
հա, ծույլ եմ
հա, ոչ մեկի ու ոչ մի բանի պիտանի չեմ
հա, շատերին հնարավորություն չեմ տվել հետս մտերմանալ
ու համարում եմ, որ լավ եմ արել, ճիշտն էդ էր
կլինի՞՝ գոնե փորձես, չեմ ասում հարգել ինձ ու իմ որոշումները, գոնե էդքան չկենտրոնանալ ինձ ու էն բանի վրա, որ կողքերդ ուրիշները քո երազանքներն են իրականացնում, իսկ ես՝ ոչ
կլինի՞՝ մի՜ քիչ էլ սեփական կյանք ունենաս, ինչ-որ քեզ, քո անձին վերաբերող բան ուզես, սեփական նպատակներ ունենաս
հիմա ես էլ սենց բռակ դուրս եկա, կներես, ճիշտ ա, ափսոս էր կերածս կաթը, բայց ի՞նչ արած
դու լուծումներ չես առաջարկում, վերացական բաներ ես ասում, որ կիրառել չեմ կարող տարբեր պատճառներով
մենակ նեղվում ու նեղում ես
ու որ ամեն անգամ շեշտում ես, թե՝ «քո տարածքը» սենց ու նենց, ինձ լրիվ ես թևաթափ անում
էս իմ տարածքն ա՞, ինչո՞վ, ո՞նց
նրանով, որ պայուսակս ստեղ ա դրվա՞ծ, կամ նոթբուքս, հա՞
դրանով եղավ, որ սա իմ տարածքն ա
չէ-չէ՜, ասեմ ավելին. սա իմ սենյակն ա, բա ո՞նց )
մի տեղ, ուր սկի առանձնանալ մի կինո նայել չես կարող, որն սկի դուռ չունի
էս ամեն ինչն ինձ հանգեցնում ա նրան, որ գիշերները հաճախ շատ ուշ եմ քնում, որովհետև գոնե էդ ժամանակ կարող ես մենակ լինել մտքերիդ ու ապրումներիդ հետ, կարող ես փորձել քեզ հոգեպես հավաքել ու փորձել դրական մտածել
ու հա, ես տանն ինձ բույսի պես եմ զգում, ոչ ավել
չգիտեմ, երևի թուղթուգիր կա վրաս արած :Դ
դրսում ես ահագին ուրիշ եմ
դրսում ես հաճախ ինձ սիրում եմ ու լավ եմ զգում
մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ ուրիշներն են սիրում, պատահում ա :Դ
դառնություն ա լցվել մեջս, ուզում եմ լաց լինել, չի հասունանում, կոկորդիցս էն կողմ չի անցնում, հետ եմ վարժվել լացելուց երևի
*
սաղ լավ կլինի, Ան ջան, կարևորը՝ չդավաճանես ինքդ քեզ
-

----------

Cassiopeia (29.05.2015), GriFFin (12.06.2015), Katka (03.06.2015), Smokie (25.06.2015), Srtik (07.06.2015), Yevuk (29.05.2015), Աթեիստ (29.05.2015), Դատարկություն (29.05.2015), Մուշու (29.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2015), Նիկեա (29.05.2015), Շինարար (29.05.2015), Ուլուանա (29.05.2015), Վոլտերա (29.05.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ իմ պես լկտի մարդու հանկարծ չսիրես, Ան
ասում եմ՝ շուտ ասեիր, էլի: հետո գիտակցում ու ավելացնում՝ չնայած ե՞րբ ասեիր, ժամանակ չտվեցի

էնքան լավ ա, երբ քեզ հետ եմ, երբ խոսում ես հետս
էլի զգում եմ, որ վատ ա վիճակս, բայց երբ կողքիս ես, էդ էլ ա քաղցր թվում
այ հիմա, երբ գնացել ես, երբ էլի երազ ես թվում, ամեն ինչ ավելի տխուր ա երևում

ասում ա՝ դու որ ինչ-որ մեկին սիրես, մեկի հետ ինչ-որ վիճակի մեջ լինես, դու թագուհի կլինես (մոտավորապես սենց; գիտեմ, որ չի հասկացվի, բայց ես հասկացա)
ու ես ապշում եմ / հիանում / շոյվում, որ էդքանը գիտակցում ես, որ հասկանում ես՝ ես ոնց եմ կարող սիրել (կամ գուցե՝ ոնց եմ սիրում քե՞զ)

Էդ ի՜նչ ուղիղ մարդ էր էդ Հ.-ն, դզեց ) Չնայած երևի հարբել էր, տրամն էլ էն չէր, դրանից էր, բայց ամեն դեպքում: Ասում ա՝ ես քեզ ավելի վուլգար էի պատկերացնում, կներես :Դ Իրեն էլ ասում ա (էն բանից հետո, երբ նա բացատրում ա, որ ինձ հետ նույնիսկ մի նկար չունի էսքան տարվա մեջ)՝ ես գիտեմ, Ա.-ն ա, չէ՞, իրա հետ նկարներ ունես ֆեյսբուքում )
Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր լինի, Հ. ջան... Երջանկություն քեզ... Գիտեմ, դժվար ա լինելու...

Ասում ա՝ հը՞, կարոտել էի՞ր ինձ... կարոտդ առա՞ր...
Ու ես դեռ նոր-նոր էի տեղ հասել )
Էսքանից հետո էլ չէ, չառա կարոտս: Ո՞նց առնեմ: Չի լինում տենց բան: Չեմ պատկերացնում:

Ասում ա՝ ես էսօր կամ, վաղը չկամ
տո գիտեմ, է՜... էն առաջին իսկ օրից գիտեի, նորություն չի
ու էն էլ գիտեմ, որ «թեկուզ 60 տարի հետո էլ հանդիպենք՝ մենք ընկերներ ենք»
լավ ա, որ դու ես էդ ասում, ոչ թե ես

ծաղիկս տուն չբերեցի, խրել եմ շքամուտքի պատուհանագոգի ալոեի հողի մեջ...

#լիքը #կիսատություն

----------

Smokie (25.06.2015), Մուշու (06.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօրվանից... շատ բան չեմ ասի:
Լավ չէր, որ լավ չէիր, ինչքան էլ որ փորձում էիր ուրախանալ: Էդ ուրախանալու ձև չի:
Լավ էր, որ ասեցիր, թե էսօր քո հետ ընկերություն արեցի: Մանրից զգում ես՝ ես ով եմ: Երևի:
*
Ամենաանհարմար պահը՝ երբ նոր մտել եմ, ընդամենը բարևել, երբ նա մի պահ դուրս եկավ, իրենք երեք-երեք նայում են աչքերիս մեջ ու հարցնում՝ «դու ***-ին սիրում ե՞ս»... Չգիտեի՝ ինչ ասել: Ասում եմ՝ «ինչի դուք չեք սիրո՞ւմ», մարդամեկն ասում ա՝ սիրում ենք, բայց մենք տենց չենք սիրում... Բան չպատասխանեցի, լղոզեցինք, գնաց: Բայց դե ջոկում են մարդիկ փաստորեն, էլի: :/

Հա, սիրում եմ: Լավ եմ անում:

----------

erexa (08.06.2015), Smokie (25.06.2015), Մուշու (08.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015), Նիկեա (13.06.2015), Ուլուանա (08.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի սխալդ «ուղղելու» համար մյուսն ես անում, որից բխում ա երրորդը․․․
Ցխվել եմ էս երկու օրվա եղած֊չեղածից, դրվագներ, զգացողություններ հիշելուց ու ինքնա֊ ու իրավիճակի վերլուծության փորձերից։
*
Փաստորեն ոչ միայն 7, այլև 3.5։
*


*
․
․
․
*
Ահավոր ա։
Ինձ անհապաղ հոգեբան ա պետք։

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ դադարում զարմանալ կյանքի սրամտության, հումորի ու ցինիզմի վրա:
Էս դեպքում առաջինն էր:
Հենց էսօ՞ր պիտի սա լիներ:
Ընենց բաներ էր ասում, մարդ քիչ ա մնում հավատա:
Կարելի ա ասել՝ 3 օրվա մեջ ամուսնության 2 առաջարկ: Վերջակետ Դ:
Դխուր ա:
:/

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015), Նիկեա (13.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կցնդեմ ես, էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում էս քանի օր ա :D
Լուրջ, ընենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ բոլորն իրար գիտեն հերիք չի, դեռ մի բան էլ հատուկ պայմանավորվել են, թե ով երբ ում ասած կամ արած ինչից հետո ինչ ասի կամ անի: Ու էս ո՞նց ա լինում, որ էսքան մարդ միանգամից ինձ հիշում ա հենց նույն օրերին: Էդքան քաղցրացե՞լ եմ, որ մեղուների պես վրաս են գալիս:
*
Բայց դզեց, որ մարդամեկն երեկ զանգեց: Չնայած մամայի հետ ահագին վիճեցինք դրա պատճառով: Որովհետև աչքերս փայլում էին, իսկ նա չի ուզում, որ էդ թեմայով, էդ մարդու հետ կապված փայլեն:
*
Էդ ընթացքում մյուս մարդամեկը սպասում էր պատասխանիս, թե ինչու էր հեռախոսս անհասանելի, երբ ինքը զանգել էր: Ուշացումով, բայց պատասխանեցի, բացատրեցի: Մի քիչ խոսեցինք:
Խոխմ էր. ասում ա՝ «Գազանանոցում եղել ե՞ս», ասում եմ՝ վերջերս չէ, ասում ա՝ «արի գնանք իրար հետ» :D Ասում եմ՝ գնանք՝ ի՞նչ անենք, թե բա՝ «կենդանիներին նայենք» :D
Հետո առաջարկեց էսօր կազմակերպել մի բան, որ ես շատ կուզեի կոնկրետ մարդամեկի հետ կազմակերպել... Իսկ քիչ առաջ երրորդ (միայն էս գրառման կտրվածքով երրորդ) մարդամեկն էր նման մի բան առաջարկում )) Մերժեցի, ասացի՝ կբարևես, իմ կողմից էլ կշնորհավորես, բայց գալ չեմ ուզում: Դա ճիշտ չի: Ասեց, որ էդ դեպքում ինքը դա հասկանում ա որպես գլոբալ մերժում ու էլ չի զանգի ինձ: Ասացի, որ ճիշտ ա հասկանում:
Դզում ա ինձ էս երրորդի մոտեցումը: Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա, սիրուն: Ջոկում ա, որ եթե ասել եմ՝ չէ, ուրեմն չեմ ուզում, ուրեմն եթե նույնիսկ համոզել, ապա թեթևի մեջ, քիչ, կարճ: Չի հասցնում անհարմար վիճակների կամ նյարդայնության:
Ասում եմ՝ ձենիցդ  ճանաչեցի, ասում ա՝ «վաու, էդ կայֆ ա» )) Սիրում եմ նրա ձայնը: Ափսոս՝ էլ չեմ լսելու :D
*
Մի խոսքով, սենց խառը բաներ:
Խնդիրները դեռ կան, մնում են: Բայց էն երկու օրվա պես չեմ դեպրեսված, այլ ավելի թեթևի մեջ:
Չեմ ուզում ինքս ինձ խոստովանել, որ "երկրորդ" մարդամեկի հետ էն օրվա խոսելու արդյունքն ա: Չեմ ուզում իր հետ ոչ մի բան: Ինձ լրիվ հերիք ա իրեն տարվա մեջ մի-երկու անգամ դրսում պատահաբար տեսնելը:
-

----------

Smokie (25.06.2015), Մ Մ (16.06.2015), Մուշու (14.06.2015), Յոհաննես (14.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2015), Նիկեա (14.06.2015), Շինարար (14.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իմ գիժ ընկեր, իմ տոն, իմ ուրախություն ))
Էդ ի՜նչ արիր երեկ։ Ո՜նց էի ուրախացել, որ զանգեցիր, թե՝ «քո օգնության կարիքն ունեմ․․․ աղջկա ձեռք ա պետք ստեղ․․․»։ Ափսոս՝ մինչև գործից թռա, հասա, արդեն ինչ պետք ա՝ արել էիր։
Երեկ դու տոն նվիրեցիր քաղաքին։ Երեկ, իրոք, քո օրն էր։
Բայց մի ասա, թե վերջինն էր։ Չէ․ սա ընդամենն առաջինն էր։ Այ կտեսնես։
Շնորհակալ եմ էդ տնավարի, ընկերական վերաբերմունքիդ համար։
Էսքան մեծ ցնծություն վաղուց չէի ապրել։
Դու դեմք ես։

----------

Smokie (25.06.2015), Նիկեա (18.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

․․․Ի վերջո դու ստանում ես էն, ինչ քեզ հետաքրքրում ա, ապրում ես զգացողություններ, որոնք քեզ գրավել են գրքերում կամ ֆիլմերում։ Դու կերտում ես քո կյանքի ուղին քո իսկ ճաշակով ու երևակայությամբ։
Չնվնվա՛ս, ոչ մի բանից, ամեն ինչ քո իսկ ձեռքերում ա (+ եղել ու լինելու)։ Եթե մի բան էլ էն չի, դու ես պատասխանատու, ուրիշ ոչ ոք։ Ու դա ավելի շատ լավ է, քան վատ։ Սա գիտակցել է պետք։
*
Զգուշացե՛ք երևակայությունից, այն սովորություն ունի իրականանալու։
-
*
․․․Իսկ ինձ պետք ա մեկը, ով միշտ կուզենա կողքիս լինել, ով ինձ կսիրի, ու ում կսիրեմ ես, ով կընդունի վայրիվերումներս, ում չեմ վախենա պատմել ամեն֊ամեն ինչ իմ մասին, ու նա կհասկանա ինձ ու ոչ միայն չի մեղադրի կամ գժի տեղ դնի, այլև կգիտակցի, ու ինձ էլ կբացատրի, որ էդ ամենը շատ կարևոր ա ու արժեքավոր, հենց միայն էնքանով, որ դա ա եղել էն ճանապարհը, որով մենք հասել ենք իրար․․․
*
Երևի շատ բան եմ ուզում կյանքից․․․


Հ․Գ․
8

----------

Smokie (25.06.2015), Yevuk (22.06.2015), Մ Մ (23.06.2015), Մուշու (22.06.2015), Յոհաննես (22.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2015), Նիկեա (22.06.2015), Վոլտերա (22.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գործիս հաշվին եմ գրում, դրա համար կարճ կկապեմ։ Մի քանի խոսք՝ վերջին մի քանի անքուն օրերից։

Առաջին անգամ եմ էսքան նվիրված ցույց անում։ Գրեթե բոլոր գիշերները լուսացրել եմ փողոցում՝ Ազատության հրապարակում կամ Բաղրամյանում։ Շատ քիչ եմ քնել։

Խիտ օրեր են։ Հետաքրքիր ա։ Լիքը հարազատ մարդիկ, նույնիսկ եթե ոմանց միայն 2-3 օր առաջ եմ սկսել ճանաչել։

Առաջին անգամ մաշկիս վրա զգացել եմ ջրցան մեքենայի թափը, հենց առաջին շարքում։ Հասկացել եմ, որ դիմանալ կարելի ա, եթե ամուր նստած եք գետնին ու իրար թև֊թևի պահում եք։ Այսինքն եթե որևէ մեկը չորոշի էդ պահին վեր կենալ, շղթան քանդել։

Ես երևի շապիկով եմ ծնվել, որովհետև բացի ջրցանի տված վնասից ուրիշ կերպ չեմ տուժել, ոչ ոք ինձ մատով անգամ չի դիպել էն դեպքում, երբ քթիս տակ անմարդկային աբսուրդ էր կատարվում մյուս ցուցարարների հանդեպ։ Քաղմաս էլ չեն տարել։

Էս վերջին գիշերվանից մի֊երկու բան՝
*
Զ․֊ն եկավ։ Էլի փորձեց "կրոնափոխ" անել, ես էլ ի պատասխան՝ իրեն (թե՝ ցույցի արի)։ Հուսամ՝ համոզեցի, որ էլ պետք չի ինձ հանդիպել։
*
Գ․֊ին տեսա։ Լավ էր, սիրտս տեղն ընկավ։ Ասում ա՝ «էն առաջարկս ուժի մեջ ա, ի՞նչ որոշեցիր»։ ...
Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց սենց միանգամից սիրեցի էդ երեխուն (դե․․․ _գրեթե_ երեխուն)։
Ախր շատ սիրառատն եմ, է՜, տենց չի կարելի․․․ Սիրտս ոնց որ "բեզռազմեռ" լինի :/
*
Առավոտվա կողմ մի քանի րոպեով պառկեցի ննջելու։ Մի պահ, երբ մարդամեկս անցնում էր մեր կողքով, վերնաշապիկս վերցրեց ու գցեց վրաս։ <3:
*
Աբոն ու Գեղամը գանձ են, որ գտել եմ էս ցույցի շնորհիվ։ Ջրցանի օրն էլ չգիտեմ՝ հոգեպես ինչ կլինեի, եթե Գեղամը հետս չլիներ (Աբոյին տարել էին)։ Էս 3 օր ա՝ ոնց որ մի ընտանիք լինենք։ Մենակ թե Գեղամը սիրային թեմաները շատ առաջ չքաշի․․․

----------

Smokie (25.06.2015), Yevuk (27.06.2015), Հայկօ (25.06.2015), Մինա (26.06.2015), Մուշու (25.06.2015), Յոհաննես (25.06.2015), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2015), Նիկեա (26.06.2015), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Առաջին անգամ եմ էսքան նվիրված ցույց անում։


Հա, մեկ էլ ուզում էի ասել՝ գիտակցում եմ, որ սրա պատճառներից մեկը էն մի մարդամեկն ա։ Ու ոչ միայն հավեսի գցելու առումով։ Չնայած էս բոլոր օրերին գումարային երևի 2 րոպե էլ չի կազմել մեր շփման ժամանակը։
Էնքան հարազատ ա թվում, չնայած որ լուրջ նայես՝ իրար չենք էլ ճանաչում կարգին։ Բայց ինչ֊որ կապ կա մեր միջև, առանց խոսքերի։ Էնքա՜ն հարմարավետ ա գրկում, ու էնքա՜ն հոգատարությամբ ա ճակատս համբուրում։ Ժամերով կմնայի իր գրկում։
Էս երկու օր ա՝ չեմ տեսել։ Կարոտել եմ։

----------


## CactuSoul

Գիշեր ու օր խառնել եմ իրար, թե չէ հստակ կասեի՝ երեկ, թե երեկ չէ առաջի օրը, ստացել եմ կյանքիս ամենահավես սիրո խոստովանությունը. «Տարվել եմ քեզնով»:
*
Էսօր լացել եմ երկար ընդմիջումից հետո:
Չէր հասկանում՝ խի: Փորձեցի բացատրել, որ եթե իմանար, թե ընդհանրապես ինչքան դժվար ա ինձ համար լաց լինելը, իրեն երջանիկ պիտի զգար:
*
Խառը ու հավես օր էր:
*
Խառն եմ շատ: Տխուր եմ: Կարոտում եմ... տարբեր մարդկանց:
Ու ինքս ինձնից գլուխ չեմ հանում:
*
9, գրողը տանի:

----------

Moonwalker (30.06.2015), Smokie (29.06.2015), Yevuk (28.06.2015), Մ Մ (01.07.2015), Մուշու (28.06.2015), Նիկեա (30.06.2015), Շինարար (28.06.2015), Ուլուանա (01.07.2015), Վոլտերա (28.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

2 օրում 2 սիրտ:
Կամ էլ արդեն 2 - 1, այսինքն՝ 1:
Ու դեռ չգիտեմ՝ դա լավ ա, թե վատ: 2-ն ավելի՞ լավ կլիներ գուցե:

Իրոք որ ինքս ինձնից բան չեմ հասկանում:

Էն «քաղցրանալուս» պահը դեռ ուժի մեջ ա, «մեղուները» շատանում են:
Կյանքի կայֆավատն էլ ա շարունակվում, օրինակ՝ նրա կողմից խոսքի մեջ, թեկուզ կատակով, առաջարկած գազանանոց գնալը:

Լիքը բան ա կատարվում կյանքումս: Կարծես թե փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում: Չգիտեմ՝ սա ուր կտանի, հետագայում ինչ հետք կթողնի:

Գրելու ժամանակ չկա: Live եմ ապրում, թեպետ կիսաքուն:

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.07.2015), Yevuk (03.07.2015), Մուշու (02.07.2015), Շինարար (02.07.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *
> Զգուշացե՛ք երևակայությունից, այն սովորություն ունի իրականանալու։
> -
> *
> ․․․Իսկ ինձ պետք ա մեկը, ով միշտ կուզենա կողքիս լինել, ով ինձ կսիրի, ու ում կսիրեմ ես, ով կընդունի վայրիվերումներս, ում չեմ վախենա պատմել ամեն֊ամեն ինչ իմ մասին, ու նա կհասկանա ինձ ու ոչ միայն չի մեղադրի կամ գժի տեղ դնի, այլև կգիտակցի, ու ինձ էլ կբացատրի, որ էդ ամենը շատ կարևոր ա ու արժեքավոր, հենց միայն էնքանով, որ դա ա եղել էն ճանապարհը, որով մենք հասել ենք իրար․․․
> *


Էն, որ հայտնվել ա էդ մեկը: Հետաքրքիր ա, որ հենց գրելուցս ժամեր անց:
Ու էլի ինչ-որ բան էն չի:
Երևի իրոք պետք ա մի բան ուզենալուց ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ուզենալ: Թե չէ հիմա չեմ կարող ասել, թե էս ասածիցս ինչ-որ բան պակաս ա, բայց մյուս կողմից գլոբալ առումով մի բան պակաս ա:

Երևի թե ինձ սենց դեռ ոչ ոք չի սիրել: Առանց պայմանների ու նախապայմանների, ընդունելով ինձ էնպիսին, ինչպիսին կամ: Սիրելով առաջին հերթին միջիս մարդուն, հետո նոր մնացածը:
Իսկ ես ինձ էսքան հոգեպես ազատ մեկ էլ Դավոյի հետ եմ զգացել: Դե, Դավոյի հետ երևի մի քիչ ավելի, հարազատությունն ավելի շատ էր, կամ գուցե տարիքից/հասունությունից էր: Ինքը 26 ա: Կամ գուցե նրանից, որ սիրային թեմաներ խառնված չէին հարաբերություններին:
Մի բան էն չի: Չեմ ուզում սենց լինի: Չեմ ուզում իր կողքին լինել՝ իմանալով, որ ինձ սիրում է, իսկ ես էդ պահին կարող է ուրիշ մեկի հիշեմ, կարոտեմ: Ինձ անհարմար եմ զգում էդ պահերին:
Չնայած իրեն էլ եմ սիրում: Շատ: Ուղղակի մի բան պակաս է: Ինքն իմ «միակն ու անկրկնելին» չի, էլի:
Ու էս ամենը սխալ ա, ինչքան էլ որ սխալ չի:
Հանդիպում ենք, զրուցում, շփվում, բան՝ սաղ լավ ա, հենց գալիս ա հաջողի պահը ու հետո՝ էն հազվադեպ մենակ ժամերին, զգում եմ, որ սխալ ա: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ես օգտագործում եմ նրան, երբեմն չարաշահում եմ նրա զգացմունքներն իմ հանդեպ:
Ինձ դուր ա գալիս սիրված լինելը:
Ու խառն եմ էլի շատ: Նույնիսկ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա էն մարդամեկին եմ սիրահարվել: Էնքա՜ն եմ կարոտում: Էն օրը նույնիսկ զանգեցի (ո՞նց էի համարը հիշել, աստված իմ (դե գիտես, չէ՞, հեռախոսս ցխել եմ (ծիրանի կորիզ էի ջարդում), բոլոր համարներն էլ մեջն էին գրանցած)):
Իսկ նա էնքան ա սիրում, որ էն օրն ասում էր, թե՝ «էն կողմում կանգնած ա, գնա տես: Դեղին մայկա ա հագին, տենց հեշտ կգտնես»... Չգնացի (բայց հայացքով փնտրում էի ամբողջ օրը, ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ): Մարդամեկս էլ էր ամբողջ գիշեր անցնում-դառնում անընդհատ, ոչ մի անգամ չմոտեցա:
*
Ասում էր՝ «Կատյային կբարևես»:
Ասում էր՝ «Կատյային կասես՝ ***ը ինձ չի սիրում, է, գժվում ա իմ համար»:
...

----------

GriFFin (19.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (06.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Yevuk (14.07.2015), Նիկեա (05.07.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Խառն եմ, բայց կարծես թե որոշակի ուրվագիծ են ստանում երևույթները: Տեսնենք:
Էն, որ մերժում եմ մարդամեկիս հրավերը կամ անջատում եմ նրա զանգը, երբ միասին ենք, պիտի որ ինչ-որ բան նշանակի:
Ժամանակ ա պետք, որ զգամ ճիշտն ու սխալը: Ասել եմ, որ տանջվելու ա իմ ձեռին, գոնե սկզբում: Նույնիսկ դրան ա հոժար:
-
Ասում ա՝ «չեմ կարողանում քեզ հասկանալ»: Ասում եմ՝ «երևի որովհետև ես էլ ինձ չեմ հասկանում»:
-
Էնքան բան ա կատարվում ամեն օր: Ժամանակ չկա գրելու:

----------

GriFFin (19.07.2015), Smokie (16.07.2015), Մուշու (11.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.07.2015), Նիկեա (12.07.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

մաման բաներ ա ասում, որոնք մեզ մեկընդմիշտ հեռացնում են իրարից
ավելի
ավելի
ինքը դա չի գիտակցում
ու դա էլ ավելի ա հեռացնում մեզ իրարից
*
Վաղը փորձենք խոսել, տեսնենք՝ ինչ դուրս կգա դրանից:
Ինձ թվում է, թե իր հետ չեմ ուզում ոչինչ ավելի, քան զուտ ընկերությունն է: Բայց նաև ոչինչ դրանից պակաս: Անտանելի կլինի ցավը, եթե նա մի օր չլինի կյանքումս: Որովհետև էդքան հոգեհարազատ մարդիկ կյանքում կա՛մ չեն լինում, կա՛մ լինում են խիստ հազվադեպ: Կյանքն իմ հանդեպ շռայլ է...
*
Ու քանի որ վաղուց չեմ գրել, նշեմ նաև, որ 10: Ինձ արդեն վախացնում ա ու հոգնեցրել ա էս ստատիստիկան, բայց ի՞նչ արած: Ու էս մեկը ոչ միայն կլոր թվով էր հիշարժան...
Ինձ նույնիսկ թվում ա, որ Աբուլի գիշերվա վատանալը նաև դրա հետ սերտ կապ ունի:
Դեպրեսվում եմ:
Ինչի՞ եմ ես սենց խառը ու հակասական:
Միշտ ասել եմ, որ ազատությունը սանձարձակության հոմանիշը չի ու չի կարող լինել: Ուրեմն ճիշտը հիմա ճիշտ հակառակն ա. ճիշտ ա ասում նա. փակ եմ ես: Իսկ էն թվացյալ ազատության դրսևորումները հենց էդ փակ, անազատ լինելը կոծկելու ինքնաբուխ նոպաներ են, իբր ումի՞ց եմ թաքնվում: Ամեն ինչ երևում ա նրա համար, ում հետաքրքիր ա:
*
Ասում ա՝ Բաղրամյանում ավելի մոտ էինք իրար, քան հիմա: Ու ճիշտ ա ասում:
Չգիտեմ, ջան, չգիտեմ: Դիմացի իմ ձեռը, խնդրում եմ:
Երևի լավ կլինի՝ վերջնականապես որոշենք լավ ընկերներ լինել:
Տխուր ա: + փաբում միացրած Pink Floyd-ը...
*
Կարելի էր երկար գրել, բայց ո՜նց հավես չկա...

----------

GriFFin (19.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (19.07.2015), Smokie (19.07.2015), Yevuk (23.07.2015), Մուշու (19.07.2015), Նիկեա (19.07.2015), Շինարար (19.07.2015), Ուլուանա (19.07.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Աջ ու ձախ ցավ եմ պատճառում մարդկանց: Ինձ սիրող ու սիրելի մարդկանց:
Հանուն ինչի՞:
Միգուցե սա կյանքիս մեծագույն սխալն ա, չգիտեմ:
Սենց ինձ ոչ ոք չի սիրել: Էսքան խորն ու էսքան անկեղծ ու իսկական:
Ու ինքն արտակարգ լավն ա: Ու ես սրիկա եմ մարդուն էսքան վատ վիճակի մեջ դնելուս համար:
Շատ եմ քարացել, ներիր...
Երբեք չեմ մոռանա անձայն հեկեկոցդ ու արցունքներդ... Ու ընդհանրապես...

----------

Moonwalker (20.07.2015), Մուշու (20.07.2015), Նիկեա (20.07.2015), Շինարար (20.07.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լիքը խառը բաներ են եղել էս ընթացքում...
Իսկ էսօր՝ առավել ևս:
*
Ասում ա՝ «մի արա տենց»: Չէ, էդ դու տենց մի արա: Չի կարելի:
Ու ես էս ի՜նչ մեծահոգի եմ ու հասկացող: Ու սիրող: Ամեն ինչ հանուն սիրելի մարդու հանդուրժող: Նույնիսկ եթե սիրելի մարդը մի շաբաթում-տասն օրում հասցրել ա էդ կարգի փոփոխություններ մտցնել կյանքում:
*
Լավն էր նա: Գրեթե իսկական:
Ու հաստատ քեզ շատ ավելի էր սազում, ամեն առումով, քան ես:
Գիտեմ, որ ես ուրիշ եմ: Չեմ ասում, թե ավելի լավը, քավ լիցի: Բայց հաստատ տարբեր եմ՝ թե՛ հենց նրանից, թե՛ անցած-դարձած ցանկացած ուրիշ մեկից, և թե՛ նրանցից, որ դեռ կլինեն կյանքումդ: Գիտեմ, որ իմ մասին հուշերն էլ են շա՜տ յուրահատուկ տեղ զբաղեցնելու կյանքումդ:
*
Հիշել էի էլի... Նա էր մտքումս, խոսում էի հետը, հարցնում՝ ոնց վարվեմ, ինչ անեմ, որ լավ լինի, ու փորձում պատկերացնել՝ ինչ կլիներ հիմա, եթե իր որդու հետ լինեի: Վերհիշել էի հին ու բարի երազանքներս, ակնկալիքներս, հույզերս... Նույնիսկ մի քիչ լաց եղա: Էնքա՜ն բան ուրիշ կլիներ հիմա, եթե...
*
Տխուր ա, անսահման տխուր: Ու քեզ անսահման հոգեհարազատ ա թվում Դարոնի երգը. "...the most loneliest day of my life..." էն դեպքում, երբ 4-ով եք, որից 3-ով՝ գրկված...
*
Էլի անհամ ա թվում ամեն ինչ: Չեմ ուզում դեպրեսվել:
Ասա, որ լավ կլինի, Դնև: Ասա, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ կորած չի: Որ ես դեռ կորած չեմ: Որ դեռ կլինեն իմ կյանքում երջանիկ, ներդաշնակ, ոչ մենակ օրեր:
*
Հուսամ՝ կդզվեմ մինչ ցերեկ. հանդիպում ունեմ, կուզեի լավ տպավորություն թողնել, անկախ ամեն ինչից:
*
Եսի՞մ:

----------

boooooooom (06.08.2015), GriFFin (06.08.2015), Yevuk (07.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (07.08.2015), Նիկեա (06.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ....հանդիպում ունեմ, կուզեի լավ տպավորություն թողնել, անկախ ամեն ինչից:


Թողեցի լավ տպավորությունը։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ պարզվում ա՝ արդեն թողած էի եղել։ Մի ահագին էլ կոմպլիմենտներ արեցին ձեռի հետ։ Էնպես են անում, որ ես էլ եմ սկսում հավատալ ուժերիս։
Դժվար ա պատկերացնել ինձ՝ առանց «Ինստիգեյթի»։ Դեռ գիտակցությանս չի հասել եղածը, ճիշտն ասած։ Մանավանդ որ լավ չէի զգում ամբողջ օրը (հիմա էլ առանձնապես լավ չեմ, միայն համեմատաբար)։ 8+ տարին ոչ միայն քիչ բան չի, այլև շատ ա։ Մի ամբողջ կյանք։ Ու ես սիրում եմ «Ինստիգեյթը»։ Էնքան, որ նույնիսկ նրանց ասացի։ Նրանք էլ թե՝ մենք էլ ենք սիրում։ Բա կսիրեք, բա ի՞նչ, ձեր լավագույն աշխատողներն են «Ինստիգեյթի» դպրոցն անցածները։
Մի խոսքով, երևի թե կյանքի նոր փուլ եմ թևակոխում։ Էս պահին էնպես եմ տրամադրված, իբրև ուզում եմ լրջանալ, դառնալ կարգին մարդ։ Տեսնենք՝ կմնա՞ էս տրամադրությունը, մի բանի կհասնե՞մ, թե՞ ինչպես միշտ։
*
Ասում ա՝ «Հաջողակ մարդ ես»։ Երևի ճիշտ ա ասում։ Ինձ նման մատը մատին չտվող մարդու հետ եթե էսքան լավ բաներ են պատահում, ուրեմն հաջողակ եմ։ Այ որ փորձեի ինքս մի բան անել, երևի թե շատ ավելիին կհասնեի։ Բայց ոչինչ չանելուս դիմաց հաստատ հաջողակ եմ։
*
Չֆիքսվենք տխուր բաների վրա։ Սա պիտի որ խիստ դրական փոփոխություն լինի իմ կյանքում։ Տեսնենք։

----------

murmushka (08.08.2015), Smokie (15.08.2015), Yevuk (07.08.2015), Գալաթեա (06.08.2015), Հայկօ (07.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (07.08.2015), Շինարար (07.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

էն որ արդեն տհաճ զգացողություններ են առաջանում, երբ իր համարն ա երևում հեռախոսիս էկրանին։
Ասում ա՝ հանդիպում ենք, դու էլ արի։ Չէ, ախպեր ջան, շնորհակալ եմ։ Խառն ու կեղտոտ զգացողություններ չեմ ուզում։ Կամ, լավագույն դեպքում, ոչինչ չտվող ժամանց։ Էն օրն էլ էր տենց։ 4 հոգով նստած էինք, բայց ես ինձ էնքան առանձին էի զգում։ Գոնե մինչև էն պահը, երբ սկսեցինք պարել։ Չնայած էդ ժամանակ էլ։ Ու գիտեմ, որ էդ զգացվում էր։ Մի՞թե դա քեզ հաճելի ա։ Վայելեք իրար, էլի, ի՞նչ մի էն տղուն եք ներգրավում, ինձ ես զանգում․․․ Ես մենակ ուզում եմ, որ մարդամեկի վրա սխալ ազդեցություն չունենաս։ Ինքը արեշցի "քյառթ" ա, ու էս դեպքում էդ, հավատա, շատ ավելի լավ ա։ Բա չէ, քեզ պես․․․
Օֆ֊աման֊եսիմ֊է՜, գյոզալական տրամս ոնց մխտռվեց ։/

----------

Մուշու (07.08.2015), Նիկեա (07.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Սենց ինձ ոչ ոք չի սիրել: Էսքան խորն ու էսքան անկեղծ ու իսկական:


Աչքովս ընկավ, ասեցի՝ update անեմ. անկեղծ ու իսկականին էլի բան չեմ ասում, բայց խորը չէր հաստատ, փաստորեն ))

Էդ հեչ, լավ, անցած լինի:
*
Մաման դեռ հետս չի խոսում էն օրվանից հետո: 3 օր ա՝ չեմ կարողանում ասել աշխատանքիս փոփոխության մասին: Հետո էլ կասի, թե իրենից ամեն ինչ թաքուն եմ պահում, իրեն բան չեմ ասում: Բայց ո՞նց ասեմ, զոռո՞վ: Զոռովի հավես չկա:
Գործից գալիս ա դրական լիցքավորված, հավեսով, ես էլ իմ հերթին եմ լավ տրամադրության մեջ, հենց հերթը հասնում ա ինձ հետ առնչություն ունենալուն, միանգամից իր տրամն էլ ա գցում, իմն էլ: Ու ես չգիտեմ՝ ոնց վարվել էս պարագայում:
Մեջը մի գրամ հավատ չկա իմ նկատմամբ: Չի հավատում, չի ընդունում, որ իմ մեջ կարող ա նաև մի լավ բան լինի: Իսկ ես չեմ սիրում համոզել կամ արդարանալ:
Տխուր վիճակ ա:

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2015), Smokie (15.08.2015), Անվերնագիր (09.08.2015), Մուշու (09.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Նիկեա (09.08.2015), Շինարար (10.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն որ երեկ վերջապես ասեցի մերոնց, որ ուրիշ ֆիրմա եմ գնում, իսկ էսօր պիտի ասեմ, որ չեմ գնում  :LOL: 
Խաբելը լավ բան չի։ Կամ խոսքից թռնելը։ Ու ո՞նց են սպասում, թե կարող ա ֊ պա՜տահաբար ֊ ասես՝ հա, գալիս եմ։ Չէ, ջանմ, չեմ ուզում էդ տեսակ մարդկանց ղեկավարությամբ աշխատել, ով էսօր մի բան ա ասում, մյուս օրը ասում՝ կներես, ուրիշ բան։ Ի վերջո մենակ աշխատավարձի մեջ չի աշխատանքի իմաստը։ Չնայած, որ էս դեպքում էդ էլ առանձնապես գայթակղիչ չէր։
Սաղին էստեղ խառնեցի իրար՝ ինչ ա թե ինչ֊որ մեկը կամ մի քանիսը առանց իմ շահերը հաշվի առնելու սեփականն են ուզում առաջ բրդել։ Տուն֊տունիկ ա, էլի․ գնում եմ․․․ վայ, չէ, չեմ գնում․․․ Էն աղջկան Վանաձորից ստեղ պիտի հասցնեին իմ պատճառով, փաստորեն՝ բախտներս բերեց, որ հիվանդ էր ու երկուշաբթի նոր պիտի գար։
Մի խոսքով, մի կողմից ջղայնացած եմ, մյուսից՝ ուրախ, որ չեմ գնալու։ Ինչքան օրը մոտենում էր, էնքան սիրտս կախվում էր, էնքան պանիկան ավելանում էր, էնքան քաղցր էին թվում ընդմիջմանը միջանցքում կանգնած զրույցները։ Էդ առումով լավ ա։ + մարդամեկն էլ կուրախանա, որ չեմ գնում․ ասում էր՝ «ինչի՞ հենց հիմա․․․»։ Նկատի ուներ՝ ինչի ինձ հիմա բացահայտեց, երբ գնում եմ։ Իմիջիայլոց, մեկ էլ մտածում եմ՝ հանկարծ չսիրահարվի։ Հեչ չեմ ուզում տենց բաներ։ Հերիք են եղածները։
*
Տենց, էլի, Դնև ջան։
*
Վաղը֊մյուսօրն էլ արշավի եմ գնալու (իրականում արշավ չի, ավելի շատ մշակութային միջոցառում ա)։ Հուսամ՝ էնքան լավ կանցնի, որ էս ախմախ վիճակներից լրիվ կլիցքաթափվեմ։
Էն մարդամեկն էլ ա էնտեղ լինելու։ Կարոտել եմ ))

----------

Cassiopeia (14.08.2015), Smokie (15.08.2015), Մուշու (14.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Նիկեա (15.08.2015), Ուլուանա (15.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն որ քեզ, կարելի ա ասել, սեր են խոստովանում, իսկ դու արդեն էնքան թեթև ու սառն ես վերաբերվում դրան, իբրև սովորական մի բանի, սրտիդ չի հասնում․․․ Ահավոր ա։

----------

Areg ak (18.08.2015), Մուշու (18.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հիշվող օր էր, ինչ խոսք, տարբեր տեսանկյուններից...
Մարդ գրող լիներ, էս ամեն ինչի մասին պատմվածք գրեր, սիրտը հովանար: Նույնիսկ կարելի էր երևակայությամբ գրել՝ նախօրոք, որ մեկ էլ իրականում նման բան չլինի իզուր տեղը, գրավոր ապրած-պրծած լինես:
...
...կիսաբաց երկինք...
...անդեմ սելֆիներ...
...արյունը՝ կա՛թ, կա՛թ, կա՛թ...
...ընկերներ/ծնունդ/ընկերուհիներ - զգայական դիսոնանս...
...
...ասում եմ՝ «նայած՝ ում հետ ամուսնանամ», ծիծաղում ա, չի ջոկում, որ նկատի ունեմ՝ նայած՝ իր հետ կամուսնանամ, թե ուրիշի...
ինչո՞ւ ինձ չես ճանաչում
որ իմանայիր՝ ինչքան ես նեղացրել՝ ինձ սխալ ընկալելուդ պատճառով, ամոթից կուզեիր գետինը մտնել, վստահ եմ
ավելին՝ գուցե խզեիր հարաբերություններդ ինձ հետ
...
խի՞ ես սենց խառնիխուռն ստացվեցի, Աստված իմ, ո՛չ լավ լինելս եմ ջոկում, ո՛չ վատ
...
մեկ էլ էն, որ սխալվել էի, իր փոխարեն մարդամեկին էի զանգել (էն հետաքրքիր անունովին), պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչեր ա զգացել, ինչ խանդ ա գլուխ բարձրացրել
ու մի կողմից վատ էի զգում դրա համար, մյուսից ասում էի՝ լավ ա, թող նեղվի, որ կամաց-կամաց հիասթափվի
չեմ ուզում խորանա, արդեն նեղվելու փուլին եմ հասել
...
կներես անկապություններիս համար, Դնևս
Բարի գիշերլույս:

----------

Yevuk (22.08.2015), Մուշու (20.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

․․․ու մեկ էլ․ միշտ լինում ա էն, ինչ ուզում ես կամ ուզել ես ինչ֊որ ժամանակ։ Ուղղակի հաճախ դու դա ուրիշ կերպ ես պատկերացրած լինում, ու որ լինում ա, հնարավոր ա, որ էդ պահին չգիտակցես էլ, որ սա ա՜յ էն ուզածիդ իրականացումն ա։ Հետո պատահաբար մեկ էլ հասկանում ես։
Հետաքրքիր ու հանաքչի բան ա կյանքը։ Իսկ երևակայությունը՝ ահարկու։ Դրան պիտի սանձած պահես, որ գլխիդ օյիններ չխաղա։
*
Հոգնել եմ էս վիճակներից։ Հոգնել եմ անընդհատ սպասելուց, անընդհատ հետաձգելուց, կիսատ֊պռատ ապրելուց։ Ուզում եմ մի բան փոխվի։ Հիմք, վստահություն, կոմֆորտ, տարմպլին՝ թռիչքի համար։ Ու ազատություն, որ էսքան անպաշտպան ու խոցելի չի, ինչքան հիմիկվանը։
*
Ինձ պետք ա մեկն, ով վերջապես կփրկի էս ճահիճներից։

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2015), Yevuk (31.08.2015), Մուշու (24.08.2015), Նաիրուհի (26.08.2015), Ուլուանա (24.08.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչ-որ առումով էսօրն էլ էր հիշարժան: Մի քիչ տաշտշում ենք ավելորդ մասերը, մասնավորապես էն պահը, թե կողքից տեսնողներն ինչ կմտածեն, ինչ կասեն, ու ամեն ինչ լավ ա դառնում: Մի՜ քիչ էլ երևակայություն ու վերջ. ես ինձ կարող էի քոնն զգալ: Առաջին անգամ էդպես տնավարի գլուխս ծնկներիդ էր, իսկ որ մի պահ կռացար ու ճակատս համբուրեցիր, ես կատարյալ երանության մեջ էի:
Հետս մի քիչ նուրբ վարվիր, խնդրում եմ: Ես քեզ սիրում եմ: Ու ամեն անգամ ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում դրանում:
Իմ գիժ, իմ խելառ: Խի՞ ես ինձ կպած ուզում ամուսնացրած լինել ուրիշի հետ: Ես ուրիշ ոչ մեկի չեմ ուզում, քանի դու կաս:
Ու եթե ես պատրաստ եմ քեզ շատ բան տալ, դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե դու չուզենաս վերցնել, ապա ուրիշներին եմ բաժանելու: Կպահեմ ինձ, քոնն ուրիշի տալ չեմ կարող: Դա անարդար կլինի: Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ ներսս մաքուր մնա:
*
Ասում ա՝ «ես իրոք երազ եմ, չէ՞»: Ու ես էլի կասկածում եմ, որ նա օրագրիս տեղն իմացել ու կարդացել/կարդում ա: Շատ անհավանական ա, բայց դե ուրիշ ո՞նց պիտի իմանար, որ ինձ համար ինքը երազ ա: + էլի բաներ կան, որոնցից մեջս կասկած առաջացավ:
Եթե դա իրոք տենց ա, եթե հանկարծ կարդաս սա, մարդամեկ ջան, ուզում եմ՝ իմանաս, որ էստեղ ես բացարձակ անկեղծ եմ: Կարող եմ ինչ-որ բաներ չասել կամ քողարկել, բայց ինչ կա՝ ամենաանկեղծն ա ու իսկական զգացածս: Երբեմն նույնիսկ ոնց որ մոռանամ, որ հազար ու մի ուրիշ մարդիկ կարող են կարդալ:
*
...սիրում եմ քեզ: Էնպես, ինչպես ոչ ոքի չեմ սիրել: Էնպես, ինչպես քեզ ոչ ոք չի սիրի:

----------

Smokie (10.09.2015), Yevuk (07.09.2015), Ուլուանա (07.09.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Առաջիկա ամսվա ընթացքում մեր աշխատավայրից 5+ հոգի ամուսնանում են։ Էդ թվում նաև մարդամեկը՝ նա, ով մարդամեկիս անունից ունի ու ում էդպես էլ էսքան տարվա մեջ չհասկացա՝ սիրահարվեմ, թե չէ։
Սրտանց իրեն ամենալավն եմ ցանկանում ու ուզում եմ՝ անսահման երջանիկ լինի։
Ու չնայած դրան, ամոթ ա, բայց փաստ, ինչ֊որ տխրություն ա մեջս մտել էս նորությունից։ Խանդում եմ երևի։ Կամ էլ ավելի խորքային պատճառներ կան․․․ Գրողը տանի ))

----------

kitty (14.02.2016), Smokie (10.09.2015), Մուշու (08.09.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Անի՜ն ա...»: Ըհը՜ն, ասեմ ավելին՝ ՔՈ Անին ա...
Դզեց էսօրը մի տեսակ:
Ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ՝ էսքան ազատ երբեք չէի եղել քեզ հետ: Երբեք չէի ասել էն բաները, որ ասացի: Թեպետ էլի կարճ էր, զուտ ինֆորմատիվ բնույթի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում:
Չոր գինին լավ բան ա:
Էսօր մի՜ քիչ փիլիսոփայեցի(նք):
Հավես էր, շա՜տ հավես էր: Հավես ա, որ ինձ սկսում ես գնահատել, որ զգում եմ՝ ասածներդ ուղղակի ականջս շոյելու համար չեն, այլ իրական...
Սիրում եմ քեզ: Սենց նայում-նայում էի, մտքումս ասում էի՝ հա լավ, ինչի՞ հենց քեզ, ինչի՞ սենց, ինչի՞ էսքան... Էլ չեմ ասում՝ էսքան երկար... Քիչ էր մնում՝ բարձրաձայնեի, զսպեցի ինձ:
Բա որ ինձ ասում ա՝ «դու արվեստագետ ես»: Հալվում եմ ուղղակի )) Բայց, ասում եմ, դժվար ա սենց չկայացած, մենակ հոգով արվեստագետ լինելը: Քոնը համեմատաբար հեշտ ա. ներսումդ մի բան էն չի, փոթորիկ ա, բան ա, ստեղծագործում ես, թեթևանում: Իսկ իմ գործը բարդ ա: Մտքերս ու զգացմունք/զգացողություններս ինձ ուտում են, իսկ արտահայտելու ձև չունեմ, էն ա, որ միջիցս քրքրվում եմ առանց արդյունքի:
Երջանկությունս... Գործերիդ էլ հաջողություն, հոգով քեզ հետ եմ:
*
Հիշեցի. մարդամեկն էր զանգել, չեմ պատասխանել, հետո էլ երբ տեսա, ուշ էր: Մարդամեկի թեմայով (էն յուրահատուկ անունովի) երևի կարելի էր քեզ ահագին գրած լինել, Դնև ջան, էն ա, որ չէի հարմարացնում, մի անգամ էլ գրել էի, էջը expire էր եղել ու գրածս գնաց-կորավ: Եթե 2 բառով ասեմ՝ ահագին մտերմացել ենք, մի-երկու անգամ իրար հետ խմել ենք նույնիսկ: Մի անգամ խոսքի մեջ ասաց, որ փոշմանել ա ինձ տված խոստումի համար, թե ինձ չի սիրահարվելու: Չլսելու տվեցի, անցավ: Մի ուրիշ անգամ էլ ասաց, որ ինձ սիրում ա: Ասացի՝ գիտեմ, բայց պետք չի դա ուրիշ տեսանկյուններից դիտարկել կամ ճոխացնել, ինքն էլ ասաց, թե՝ չէ, ուղղակի որպես մարդ, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Սիրտս տեղն ընկավ (յանի):
Ինչ իմացել ա, որ արձակուրդում եմ, ամեն աստծու օր առավոտյան sms ա ուղարկում: Գրական-գեղարվեստական: ...: Մտածեցի, մտածեցի, ու հասկացա, որ ջղայնանում եմ իր վրա: Գրում ա, ես էլ ներվ չունեմ՝ էս հեռախոսից sms ուղարկելու (ձևերը չգիտեմ, զահլա էլ չկա սովորելու, մանավանդ որ ժամանակավոր ա), համ էլ՝ ի՞նչ գրեմ... մաքսիմում՝ բարի լույս... ու ակամա ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ ինքը գրում ա, ով գիտի՝ արձագանքի ա սպասում, իսկ ես՝ ոչ մի բան: Հետո գիտակցեցի, որ եթե ոչ մի բանում մեղավոր չեմ, ինքն ա գրում, ուրեմն ինքն էլ պատասխանատու ա: Երեկ զանգեցի ու տեղեկացրի իրեն էդ մասին: Ասաց՝ չէի էլ սպասում, որ կգրես, գիտեի, որ խնդիր ունես sms գրելու հետ:
Ի՜նչ մի սենց խորացել եմ, մանրամասներով պատմում եմ, որ ի՞նչ :D
Չնայած՝ էնքան բան կա, որ բաց եմ թողնում, որ միգուցե պետք չէր բաց թողնել: Օրինակ՝ վերջին օրերի՝ մամայի պոտենցիալ, մեկ էլ չէ՝ երկու փեսացուները (մեկը 26 էր, մյուսը՝ 31): Լավ էլ մարդիկ էին: էգուց-մյուսօր տունը կմնամ (իբր հիմա դեռ չեմ մնացել :Դ), կասեմ՝ ուզող չկար :այ-այ-այ :D
*
Հա, երեկվա էդ վերջին հեռախոսազանգից էլ բան հիշեցի. երեկ շատ հավես էր մի խումբ հին ու բարի դեմքեր տեսնելը, շատ էի կարոտել: Էնքան էի կարևորել էդ վիճակը, որ նույնիսկ միլոնգայի չգնացի:
Ի դեպ, վերջում մարդամեկը հարցրեց՝ «ոնց ե՞ս, Անի ջան»: Ու էդ, ԻՀԿ, լավ նշան էր: Որովհետև ես իր դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, ու անիմաստ ա մտքում հատուկ տեղ հատկացնել հիշելու համար, որ դուք իրար հետ չունեք ու դու պիտի քեզ անպայման լուրջ ու հեռու պահես: Սենց թե նենց հեռու էինք/ենք, էլի:
*
Նորից վերադառնալով էս օրվան՝ մի բան էլ ասեմ... Անկախության օրն էսօր՝ էսքան տարի անց վերջապես պարզաջրվեց... Ու ոչինչ, որ մենակ ես եմ սրա իմաստը հասկանալու:
Մեկ էլ՝ էլի ապացուցվեց, որ եթե մի բան ուզում ես, լինում ա, ու նախօրոք պլանավորելը պարտադիր չի:
Մարդամեկս, շնորհակալ եմ քեզ էսօրվա համար:

----------

kitty (14.02.2016), Meme (08.10.2015), Mr. Annoying (22.09.2015), murmushka (22.09.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Valentina (23.09.2015), Yevuk (24.09.2015), Աթեիստ (22.09.2015), Մուշու (22.09.2015), Ուլուանա (22.09.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ընենց սարսափելի կարոտում եմ քեզ, ու հենց երեկվանից, ինչ տուն եմ եկել: Որ չամաչեի ու զզվացնելու վախը չլիներ, կզանգեի, էսօր էլ հանդիպեինք: Վաղն էլ: Ու միշտ, անընդհատ...
Սատկում եմ քո համար: Աշխարհի ամենադրական իմաստով:

----------

kitty (14.02.2016), Meme (08.10.2015), Smokie (12.10.2015), Valentina (23.09.2015), Yevuk (24.09.2015), Մուշու (22.09.2015), Նիկեա (24.09.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Պարզվում ա՝ 4-րդ տասնամյակ մուտք գործելն էդքան ցավոտ բան չի, ինչքան թվում էր: Սաղ եմ, լավ եմ:
*
Լավ էր, որ ծննդյանս օրը միասին դիմավորեցինք: Անկեղծ ասած, առանց Գ.-ի ավելի լավ կլիներ, կամ գոնե ավելի շատ մարդիկ լինեին... Բայց մեկ ա լավ էր: Քաղաքը՝ ափի մեջ, կեսգիշերային տաք-տաք բուլկիները... ու դու, գրողը տանի, դու՝ հետս, կողքիս...
Առաջինը հետաքրքիր անունով մարդամեկը զանգեց ու շնորհավորեց: Էդ ժամանակ հենց բարձունքին էինք: Երեքով գրկվեցինք, գարեջրերով չխկացրեցինք ու կենացս խմեցինք: Մի թեթև էլ անձրև էր գալիս, լրիվ ռոմանԾիկա էր:
...
Իսկ բուն ծննդյան օրը հողամաս գնացինք, հոպարներով-բանով հավաքվեցինք, նշեցինք, երեկոյան տուն եկանք: Ամենահիշարժան բանը՝ առաջինը շունը տորթիցս կերավ: Լավ էլ շուն էր, համակրելի էր :Դ Հետո էդ մասը կտրած, տձև տորթի վրա եմ մոմ դրել ու փչել: Հա, իմ կյանքում ոչ մի բան ստանդարտ չի լինում, հո զոռո՞վ չի ))
...
Հաջորդ օրն էլ համերգի էինք տանգոյի ժողովրդով, վերջում որ դուրս եկանք, մի կողմից մարդամեկս էր տեղ կանչում, մի կողմից տանգիստներն ասում էին՝ գնանք պարելու: Երբ ասացին, որ ուզում են "birthday milonga" անել ինձ համար, որոշեցի, որ կգնամ իրենց հետ պարելու: Հետո [շատ չմանրամասնեմ, չարժի] երբ մարդամեկիս հետ խոսեցի, որոշեց ինքը միանալ մեզ: Մոնի հետ եկավ:
Շատ հավես անցավ: Երեխեքը նույնիսկ շամպայն էին պատվիրել ինձ համար:
Մարդամեկս էլ փորձեց հետս տանգո պարել :Դ ^_^
...
Շատ մանրամասներ չեմ ասում, հատկապես էն մասերից, որ որոշակի նեղվելու բաներ են պարունակում:
Ընդհանուր լավ ա ամեն ինչ:
Ու մի այլ կարգի լավ ա, որ վերջին ժամանակներս մարդամեկիս կոնցենտրացիան կյանքումս շատացել ա: Սիրում եմ: Անկախ ամեն ինչից:

----------

boooooooom (07.10.2015), kitty (14.02.2016), Smokie (12.10.2015), Valentina (10.10.2015), Yevuk (07.10.2015), Աթեիստ (06.10.2015), Մուշու (06.10.2015), Նիկեա (07.10.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

11?
Սիրում եմ անկեղծությունը, շնորհակալ եմ անկեղծության համար, բայց...



> ....
> գայիր, էլի
> 
> գայիր
> ինձ գիրկդ առնեիր
> նորածնի պես
> շնչեիր սառած դեմքիս
> սառցակալած մատներս առնեիր հրե ափերիդ մեջ
> տաքացնեիր
> ....


Հեռախոսս մնացել էր Մ.-ի մեքենայում, հիմա Դ.-ի մոտ ա:
Վաղը պիտի հանդիպենք, որ տա:
Խառն եմ:
Գայիր, էլի...

----------

Meme (10.10.2015), Valentina (10.10.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

էն որ ասելու չի
չի ստացվում գործի վրա կենտրոնանալ
...

#mipecadomortal

----------

Katka (28.10.2015), Valentina (28.10.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էլի անկապացել եմ։
Երբեմն թվում ա, թե ինքս ինձ չեմ կարողանում կառավարել։ Էլի 2 կես եմ եղել ու չեմ հասկանում՝ որ մեկն եմ ես իրականում, որի կողմից լինեմ, որին հաղթենք։
12
Վատն եմ ես։ Շատ առումներով։
Ի՞նչ ա լինելու իմ վերջը սենց։ Երբ փորձում եմ գլոբալ նայել, կախվելս գալիս ա։ Սպառողական կյանք եմ վարում, ոչ մի օգտակար բան չեմ անում ոչ մեկի համար։ Աշխատանքը չհաշված։
Ու ամենավախենալուն էն ա, որ մարդկանց հանդեպ էլ եմ սպառողական։ Միգուցե չափավոր ա, միգուցե իրենք ինձնից ավելի են էդպիսին, հարցը դա չի, ուղղակի ես իմ մասին բոլորովին այլ կարծիքի էի․․․

----------

GriFFin (27.01.2016), Smokie (27.01.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

բառացի copy-paste.



> _ինձ թվում է որ դու դրախտ ես ընկնելու_
> պահ
> ո՞ր մի արժանիքիս համար
> _էդ սուտ է որ ինչ որ բանի համար ընկնում են,կամ ինչ որ բանի համար չեն ընկնում,Աստված կնայի քեզ,մի հատ լչափի,կասի արի ներս
> ես գիտեմ_
> հա, պատկերացրի :Դ սենց ոտից գլուխ կչափի, կասի՝ ներս անցի, ես քո հետ ներսում կխոսամ


Երևի ճիշտ ա ասում, հենց տենց էլ կլինի  ::}:

----------

kitty (01.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.02.2016), Smokie (01.02.2016), Նիկեա (01.02.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ես մենակ ուզում եմ, որ մարդամեկի վրա սխալ ազդեցություն չունենաս։


Կարդում եմ ու մտածում՝ ով էլ ասեր․․․

Ի՞նչ անեմ, հոգեբա՞ն ճարեմ, что ли։

*
Ապրել եմ ուզում։
Ոնց ա զգացվում, որ 2 օր առաջ մարդամեկիս հետ եմ խոսել։ Հա, մենակ մի քիչ խոսել, հեռախոսով, բայց արդեն մեջս կյանք ա մտել։
Ո՜նց կուզեի՝ սիրեր ինձ, հաճախ հանդիպեինք, բացվեր իմ առաջ, բացվեի իր առաջ, _լինեի_․․․

----------

kitty (14.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.02.2016), Yevuk (02.02.2016), _Հրաչ_ (01.02.2016), Նիկեա (01.02.2016), Ուլուանա (03.02.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ «կարոտել եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում՝ արի մեր տուն»: Մի քիչ հետո ավելի ա անկեղծանում՝ «էսի էն ընկերական կարոտը չի, էսի ուրիշ ա»: Առաջարկում ա՝ մեր այգում հանդիպենք, «մի քիչ քայլենք»: Այ մարդ, հանգիստ ապրում էինք, էլի, ի՞նչ մի բզբզում ես, սաղ խառնում իրար: Սրա ականջը չընկնի, նա չիմանա... Տունտունիկ ենք խաղում, էլի: Կեսիդ գտել ես, սթրվի տեղդ, էլի, իրար էլ թունդ սազում եք, պիտի որ շատ երջանիկ լինեք միասին: Ինձնի՞ց ինչ ես ուզում:
Մի բզեք ինձ, թողեք հանգիստ ապրեմ:
 :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (14.02.2016), kitty (14.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (14.02.2016), Smokie (09.03.2016), Yevuk (18.02.2016), Մուշու (14.02.2016), Նիկեա (14.02.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վալենտինի օրը սերս զանգել էր, շնորհավորում էր․․․
Շատ ես պակասում կյանքիցս, ինձ ահավոր շատ ես պետք, մաքուր օդի նման։ Էն ա, որ դեռ ոչ ժամանակս ա ներում, ոչ առողջությունս, որ հանդիպենք։
Հեռվից հեռու գրկում եմ՝ մտովի, ամո՜ւր֊ամուր, ու երկա՜ր, ծնունդիդ օրվա նման, էն նկարիդ նման․․․

----------

kitty (20.02.2016), Mr. Annoying (18.02.2016), Smokie (09.03.2016), Yevuk (23.02.2016), Մուշու (18.02.2016), Նիկեա (18.02.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Խեր ըլնի, դեռ սենց բաներ զգալու համար բավականաչափ չեմ բթացել։ Գարունն ա՞ մեղավոր․․․ Գուցե․․․ Կամ էլ ուղղակի էլ չեմ դիմանում կարոտին․․․
․․․էն որ հանում ա երկնիք ու ծնկի ա բերում միաժամանակ․․․
․․․էն որ սիրտդ՝ դըդը՛մփ֊դըդը՛մփ֊դըդը՛մփ․․․
․․․էն որ էներգիան քեզ ծվատում ա, բայց ստիպված ես ինքդ քեզ ներքին զսպաշապիկ հագցնել, որ դուրս չգա, անկառավարելի չդառնա․․․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
***
Իսկ Piotr Grudziński֊ն երեկ հանկարծամահ եղավ․․․ ինձ զրկելով Riverside֊ին [իրենով հանդերձ] կենդանի տեսնելու երազանքի իրականացման հույսից։
Սա էն մեծագույն կորուստներից ա, երբ սկզբում ուղղակի շոկ ա, չես հավատում, առանձնապես չես էլ զգում, հետո օրեցոր, ամսեամիս, տարեցտարի խորանում ա պակասն ու ցավը։

*
"Where are you now my friend?
I miss those days
I hope they take good care
Of you there
And you can still play the guitar
And sing your songs
I just miss those days
And miss you so

Wish I could be strong
When darkness comes"




Անփոխարինելի մարդիկ լինում են։
Ավելին՝ փոխարինելի մարդիկ չեն լինում։ ԻՀԿ։

----------

Smokie (09.03.2016), Yevuk (23.02.2016), Հայկօ (22.02.2016), Մուշու (23.02.2016), Նիկեա (23.02.2016), Ուլուանա (23.02.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչո՞ւմ ա քո ֆենոմենը: Ո՞նց ես էդքան ուրիշ, տարբեր:
Միակ մարդն ես, ով ինձ երջանկացնում ա նույնիսկ երբ հեռու ա: Նույնիսկ երբ ամիսներով չենք տեսնվում, շփում չկա: Նույնիսկ երբ գրեթե վստահ եմ՝ կյանքումդ ուրիշ աղջիկներ կան:
Էնքան տարօրինակ ա: Տեսնես՝ տրամաբանորեն սա ո՞նց ա բացատրվում:
Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալ եմ ճակատագրին, որ մի օր ներխուժեցիր իմ կյանք )) Սիրում եմ ու կարոտում եմ փիս, ցնծությունս )))

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.03.2016), Smokie (13.04.2016), Yevuk (21.03.2016), Մուշու (20.03.2016), Յոհաննես (20.03.2016), Նիկեա (20.03.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Արի՝ իրար հետ Ղարաբաղ գնանք»:
Ավելի ռոմանտիկ առաջարկություն դեռ չէի ստացել:
Ասում ա՝ «Չես պատկերացնի՝ ոնց եմ ուզում գնալ: Հատ-հատ նայել եմ բոլոր վիդեոները, թե ոնց են կամավորները գնում, բոլորի դեմքերը հատիկ-հատիկ ուսումնասիրել եմ: Համ ահավոր շատ ուզում եմ գնալ, տեղս չեմ գտնում, բայց համ էլ վախում եմ, Ան, գիտես, չէ՞...»:
Ասում ա՝ «Բոլոր դասարանցիներս արդեն ամուսնացել են, 2-3 երեխա ունեն, մենակ ես եմ սենց մնացել»:
Ասում ա՝ «Արի շփվենք իրար հետ, էլի, Ան»:
...
---
Պարզվում ա՝ էն ախմախ պատճառով ինձ նույնիսկ արյուն հանձնել չի կարելի: Չգիտեի, էդքան խորությամբ չէի տեղեկացվել: Վիրավորական ա:
Ինձ էնքան անզոր եմ զգում: Ու տհաս: Ոչ մի բանով ոչ ոքի պիտանի չեմ: Նույնիսկ արյուն հանձնելու հնարավորություն չունեմ: Հազիվ մի տեղ մի քիչ կարող էի ինձ օգտակար զգալ:
---
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես ա պետք վարվել պատերազմական իրավիճակում: Ո՞րն ա իմ դերը:
Եթե «Կարմիր խաչի» դասընթացները հարմար ժամերի լինեն, կարելի ա մասնակցել: Տուն ա, պետք կգա:
---
Ընկճված եմ ահավոր: Ու ոչ միայն ու ոչ էնքան արտաքին՝ պատերազմական լուրերից: Անձնական, խառը, մի զգալի մասով էլ էն պատճառով, որ էս խառը իրավիճակում ես ինձ ներանձնական տվայտանքներ ունենալու իրավունք եմ վերապահում:
Բայց ահավոր ընկճում ա էն, որ հենց էդ խառը օրը՝ երեկ, կարող ա քեզնից գողություն անեն: Էնտեղ թշնամին ա բզբզում, էստեղ՝ ներսից մենք ենք իրար դեմ բաներ անում: Առաջին անգամ կյանքումս ինձնից լուրջ գողություն արեցին: Աննայի նվիրած դրամապանակն էր, շատ կկարոտեմ: Մեջն էլ բանկի ու ապահովագրական քարտերս, փող, որոշ մանր-մունր բաներ ու... տարիներ առաջ մամայի գրած հաղորդագրությունը, ամսաթիվն էլ տակը... Պահել էի, ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ... [լավ, չխորանամ]
Էսքանից հետո էսօր պատահաբար հիշում եմ, որ Անահիտի հարսանիքին 5000 դրամ եմ «աշխատել», վերցնում եմ էդ 5000-անոցն ու տնից դուրս գալիս: Ու բնականաբար, կորցնում:
Դե չէ, հեչ էլ բնական չէր, բայց երեկ-էսօրվա համար լրիվ բնական ու օրինաչափ էր: Էս անգամ չեն գողացել, մաքսիմում կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկը նկատած լինի, որ գրպանիցս ընկավ, ու ձեն արած չլինի:
Ու տենց: Թևաթափ, սնանկ նստած եմ:
Թեկուզ մի քանի մարդ ահագին գումար են ինձ պարտք: Բայց դե:
Հազիվ ստացվեց էս մարդամեկին տեսնել ու 1000 դրամ վերցնել: Ուղղակի մինչև վաղը ձգելու համար:
---
Հա, երկու օր առաջ էլ մարդամեկիս տեսա: Կարող էր շատ ավելի հավես ժամանց ստացվել, բայց նախորդ օրերին քիչ էի քնել, լավ չէի զգում, երևի դա ազդեց: Կամ էլ սիրտս արդեն վկայում էր, թե սահմանին ինչ ա կատարվում, մինչև վերջ չէի կարողանում ուրախ լինել: Բայց ոչինչ, էլի վատ չէր:
Էսօր զանգեցի, որ [արդեն օյաղ] ներողություն խնդրեմ գիշերվա ճանապարհին պատահածի համար, մեկ էլ նրա, որ լացեցի... Ասում ա՝ «հո դեբիլ չե՞ս»... Ասում եմ՝ ուղղակի ուզում էի՝ իմանաս, որ ես ղզիկ չեմ ))) Ուղղակի տարբեր բաներ իրար խառնվեցին էդ պահին, մենակ բուն կատարվածը չէր, էլի... Տարբեր ֆրոնտներից հազար ու մի մտքեր, հիշողություններ, համեմատություններ... Ինչու ոչ՝ չիրականացած երազանքներ...
-
Իսկ «Club 11»-ը խորապես տխուր տեղ էր: Փիլիսոփայորեն տխուր:
Իսկական գրողի տեղ ա: Մի անկյունում նստի ու նյութ հավաքի:
Առաջին տպավորությունս էդպիսին էր, ահագին տարբեր վիրտուալ իրականությունից ստացածս պատկերացումներից:
---
Ընդհանուր առմամբ տխուր ա վիճակս:
Էլի հոգեբանի դիմելու ուղղությամբ եմ մտածում:

----------

Hack (04.04.2016), Smokie (13.04.2016), Yevuk (05.04.2016), Աթեիստ (04.04.2016), Մանուլ (04.04.2016), Մուշու (04.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (04.04.2016), Նիկեա (04.04.2016), Ուլուանա (04.04.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ․․․․Առաջին անգամ կյանքումս ինձնից լուրջ գողություն արեցին: Աննայի նվիրած դրամապանակն էր, շատ կկարոտեմ: Մեջն էլ բանկի ու ապահովագրական քարտերս, փող, որոշ մանր-մունր բաներ ու... տարիներ առաջ մամայի գրած հաղորդագրությունը․․․․


Թարմացում․ դրամապանակս գտնվել ա։ Զանգեցին իմ բանկից, տեղեկացրին, որ դրամապանակը գտնվել ա ու մի ուրիշ բանկում ա (մոտավոր հենց էն հատվածում, որտեղ կասկածում էի, թե կատարվել ա գողությունը): Գնացի էդ բանկ, ասեցին, որ կողքի բուլկի֊կարկանդակի կետում ոմն Ա․֊ի հարցնեմ, իր մոտ է։ Էդպես, գնացի, վերցրի։ Բնականաբար գումարը մեջը չէր, բայց մնացած բաները տեղում են։ Ափսոս, որ բանկային քարտս նորից ակտիվացնել չհաջողվեց, ստիպված եղա վերաթողարկել, մի 2 օրից կտան նորը։
Ըտենց։ :/

----------

Cassiopeia (04.04.2016), Hack (04.04.2016), John (04.04.2016), Kita (04.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (04.04.2016), Smokie (13.04.2016), Yevuk (05.04.2016), Աթեիստ (04.04.2016), Մանուլ (05.04.2016), Մուշու (04.04.2016), Նիկեա (04.04.2016), Ուլուանա (04.04.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի տեսակ բացասական սկսվեց տարին ու էդպես էլ շարունակվում ա՝ բացասականի տարբեր երանգներով։ Դեռևս նախորդ տարվա վերջերից կա՛մ հիվանդ եմ, կա՛մ, լավագույն դեպքում, կիսահիվանդ, մինչև հիմա դեռ վերջնականապես չեմ դզվել։ Ինչքա՜ն ընտիր երաժիշտներ արդեն հասցրեցին մեզ լքել այս տարի։ Ս․֊ի եղբայրը ինքնասպան եղավ։ Հիմա էլ էս անտեր պատերազմն իր հետևանքներով․․․ Ն․֊ի ամուսինն էլ վթարի ա ենթարկվել, մարդ ա մահացել ու մեկն էլ մահամերձ ա (երեկվա տվյալներով)(չեմ հավատում, թե էս տեսակ ճոխ սուտ կհորինեին ինձ խաբելու համար)։ Մի խոսքով, սա նաև նշանակում ա, որ սեփական փողերիս երեսը չեմ տեսնի դեռ էլի մի ահագին ժամանակ։
Սենց անկապ ու դեպրեսիվ արդեն վաղուց չէի զգացել։ Գնահատել ա պետք, դա էլ ա ձեռքբերում։ )

----------

Mr. Annoying (07.04.2016), Smokie (30.04.2016), Մուշու (07.04.2016), Նիկեա (07.04.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էլ չեմ դիմանում։ Էսօր արդեն չափից մեծ ճիգեր են պետք՝ նորմալ լինելու համար։ Դիմացա, դիմացա, կուտակեցի օրեցօր, իսկ էսօր էլ չեմ կարում։ Ցերեկը գործի տեղը նստած լաց էի լինում։ Լավ ա, ծրագրավորողների մեջ եմ, ամեն մեկն իր գործին, չեն նկատում։ Հետո գնացի, զուգարանում արցունքներիս մի քիչ ազատություն տվեցի։ Չնայած քիչ էր։
Աչքդ ընկնում ա զոհված զինվորների անունների ցուցակին, ու աչքերդ ինչ֊որ բնազդային ինքնապաշտպանական ազդակով պատվում են պաշտպանիչ շերտով։ Անունները լղոզվում են, խամրում, ուղեղումդ դաջելով՝ 74։ Գիտես, որ ամեն մի անունի հետ քեզնից մի բան ա գնալու, քամվելու ես, դատարկվես, ու մեծ հարց ա՝ դու էդքան կա՞ս, որ մինչև վերջ էդ ցուցակը ձգես, կարդաս։
Նայում եմ էդ լույս տղերքի նկարներին, ու սիրտս դողում ա։ Ու ամեն մեկի հանդեպ յուահատուկ սեր ու ակնածանք եմ զգում։
Անընդհատ աչքիս առաջ ա գալիս էն պահը, թե ոնց ա Ուրֆանյանը բոլորին հրամայում հետ գնալ, ինքը միայնակ պայքարում թշնամու դեմ, տանկ ա շարքից հանում, վերջում էլ ինքն իրեն ու մի քանի թշնամու զինվորի պայթեցնում նռնակով։ Կամ թե էն վիրավոր տղան ոնց ա ոտքերը կորցնում մարտի ժամանակ։ Կամ էն մյուսը, որ ոտնաթաթի վիրավորումով նստած՝ զենք ա լիցքավորում, որ ընկերներին օգտակար լինի մի բանով։ Կամ Քյարամը, որ հրամանատարին չի լսում ու մնում ա պոստում, որ հրամանատարը մենակ չմնա, խիղճը չի տանում։ Կամ ծագումով ուկրաինացի Վիտյան, որ երազում էր հետախույզ դառնալ։ Կամ Մոնումենտցի Կյաժը, որ վիրավոր վիճակով սպանված ընկերոջը քարշ ա տալիս խրամատ, հետո փամփուշտները վերջանում են, թշնամին մոտենում է, որ գերի վերցնի, բայց Ռոբը մոտի վերջին նռնակով պայթեցնում է թշնամուն ու ինքն իրեն։ Կամ Կապանցի Նորոն։ Կամ Ադամը։ Կամ էն տանկիստ տղան․․․ Բոլորի անունները չեմ հիշում, մի մասի մասին նույնիսկ չեմ տեղեկացել։ Ու էնքան եմ նեղվում, ամաչում եմ դրա համար։ Պետք էր ամեն մեկին առանձին, հատիկ֊հատիկ տեղավորել սրտի մի տարածքում ու խնամել, փայփայել նրանց էնտեղ։ Ոչ միայն զոհերին, նաև վիրավորներին, նաև Մալխասյան Նարեկին ու մնացած հերոս տղերքին։
Ուզում եմ հանդիպել նրանց։ Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ամեն մեկի հանդեպ յուրահատուկ ա զգացածս։ Մեկին ուզում եմ գրկել, մեկի՝ ձեռքը բռնել, մեկի՝ ճակատը համբուրել, մեկի՝ ուղղակի աչքերի մեջ նայել։
Տխուր ա գիտակցել, որ էդքան լույս մարդիկ էլ կենդանի չեն։ Թեև մեզնով, մեր հիշողություններով, իրենց արած գործով ու ապրած կյանքով հաստատ կենդանի են, մեզնից ամեն մեկից էլ շատ ավելի երկար են ապրելու։
Վիրավորներից շատերի ճակատագիրն ա շատ տխուր։
Լցված եմ լույսով` նրանց լույսով, նաև էն լույսով, որով լցված էի 3 տարի առաջ էս օրերին․․․
Երևի անկապ պաթետիկ գրառում ստացվեց, չէ՞։ Ու էլի կցկտուր։ Սեղմված։
Չի արտահայտվում ամեն ինչ, չի բառավորվում։
Ինչ֊որ ցավ բռնում ա կոկորդիցդ ու սեղմում․․․ սեղմում․․․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Հ․Գ․
Էս էլ վերջին օրերիս ամենահոգեհարազատ երգը, on repeat․

----------

murmushka (30.04.2016), Smokie (24.05.2016), Yevuk (13.04.2016), Աթեիստ (13.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.04.2016), Նիկեա (12.04.2016), Ուլուանա (12.04.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Որպես հետգրություն նախորդ գրառմանս․
Հետաքրքիր մի բան էլ կա՝ էն, որ էս օրերին չես կենտրոնանում, թե՝ ախր դու էլ հարազատներ ունես բանակում՝ ընկերներ, եղբայրներ․․․ Որը՝ սպա, որը՝ շարքային, որը՝ կամավոր․․․ Մի տեսակ բոլորն էլ սարսափելի, վախենալու չափ հարազատ են թվում, ոչ մեկի մյուսից վեր չես դասում․․․ «Իմ ու քո» չկա․․․

----------

Smokie (30.04.2016), Yevuk (13.04.2016), Աթեիստ (13.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.04.2016), Նիկեա (12.04.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

․․․Մենք վախենում ենք բացվել, ազատ լինել, փաստորեն՝ վախենում ենք ապրել, որովհետև ապրելն իր հետ անխուսափելիորեն սխալներ է բերում, ցավ, ափսոսանք, տառապանք, իսկ մենք տառապել չենք ուզում։ Կկծկվենք, կկաշկանդենք մեր հոգին ու մարմինը, ու հանդարտ կապրենք, առանց վայրիվերումների, առանց անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակների, հաշտ մեր բթության, անզգայության հետ, առանց լուծումներ փնտրելու, որովհետև հարցեր չեն առաջանա։
*
Որոշել եմ։ Սկսել եմ գործել էդ ուղղությամբ։ Տեսնենք՝ վերջն ինչ կլինի (պիտի որ լավ լինի)։
***
Պատերազմ չեմ ուզում։ Հրաշք եմ ուզում․ մի հրաշքով «հարևանները» հարևան դառնային, մարդ դառնային։ Ու ոչ միայն նրանք․ բոլորն, ովքեր քաղաքականության հետ կապ ունեն։
*
․․․

----------

boooooooom (27.04.2016), erexa (28.04.2016), murmushka (30.04.2016), Smokie (30.04.2016), Yevuk (01.05.2016), Մուշու (27.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.04.2016), Նիկեա (28.04.2016), Ուլուանա (27.04.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

֊ Ձյաձ, էս աղջիկն ինձ էնքան ա սիրում, ամեն անգամ ինձ շոկոլադ ա բերում, դարչինով։ Թույլ տեղս գիտի, էլի, գիտի, որ դարչին շատ եմ սիրում )) Հլը փորձի, ձյաձ, սենց բան դու կյանքում չես կերել...
Տղա լինեի, ազատ լինեի, քո նման քրֆեի աջ ու ձախ, գոռայի, որ սաղ բ*զ են․․․
Խի՞ ա սաղ սենց։ Ախր դու էլ ազատ չես, որ մտածում եմ, որ ինձ քո տեղն եմ դնում, էլի ցնդում եմ, ոչ պակաս, քան եթե իմ տեսանկյունից նայեի․․․ Խի՞ ա սենց սխալ ամեն ինչ։ Ո՞նց ուղղենք։ Ախր մինչև մեռնելն ա պետք հասցնել, իսկ էդքան ժամանակ չկա․․․
4 կողմը դեպրեսիա ա։ Ու դրականությունը by default պահելը զուտ չգժվելու գրավական ա, ոչինչ ավելի։ էն որ դու էլ գիտես, որ սուտ ա, փուչ են բոլոր դրական մտքերդ ու սպասումներդ, բայց պիտի հավատաս դրանց, որ ճահիճը քեզ չներծծի։ Ու իրականության ու քո ստեղծած աշխարհի համադրությամբ առաջանում ա մի խո՜րը ապատիա, անտարբերություն, թքածողական վերաբերմունք՝ գրեթե ամեն ինչի ու բոլորի հանդեպ։
Ոչ ոք ու ոչինչ չկա, որից կարող ես կառչել, որ չսուզվես։
Անընդհատ մտածում ես՝ մի քիչ էլ, մի քիչ էլ, ու լավ կլինի, դիմացիր։ Ու դիմանում ես։ Հանուն ինչի՞։ «Եթե կա իմաստ, ինչո՞ւ է այդքան խորը թաքնվել»։
Հա, մեջբերեցի ու հիշեցի։ Դավոն եկավ֊գնաց։
Դավոն ցնդելու մարդ ա։ Հրաշք ա։ Օրհնություն՝ իրեն ճանաչողների կյանքում։
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կլինի, երբ մեծանամ, երբ ծերանամ ու իմաստնանամ, ու հետ նայեմ կյանքիս։ Գուցե գիտակցեմ, որ հեքիաթի Անխելք Մարդու նման ես էլ չեմ հասկացել կյանքի մատուցած նվերներն ու բացթողումներ եմ արել։
Էդպես ու էդքան ինձ երևի էլ ոչ ոք չի սիրի, էդքան լավ ինձ ոչ ոք չի հասկանա։
«Էս ամենալավ պարն էր»։
Պարել եմ ուզում։ Ինքնարտահայտվել եմ ուզում։ Սիրել եմ ուզում։ Ուզում եմ սիրված լինել։ Ազատություն եմ ուզում։ Ապրել եմ ուզում։
Ինքս ինձնից գլուխ չեմ հանում, ու կյանքն անցնում ա։
Հոգեբան եմ ուզում։

----------

boooooooom (02.05.2016), Մուշու (02.05.2016), Նիկեա (02.05.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հոգնել եմ:
Սխալ ա բնական լինել էս հասարակության մեջ: Լավագույն դեպքում չեն հասկանա: Ավելի հավանական դեպքերում՝ շահագործում, մտքի բռնաբարում, հոգու խոշտանգում:
Սխալ ա Թրիերի հերոսներին հասկանալն ու ապրումակցելը: Նրանք աննորմալ են: Բոլորն առանց բացառության:
Ուշ ա, արդեն շատ ուշ ա շատ բաների համար... Ինչ էլ դեռ կարելի ա իրագործել, համարձակությունս չի ներում սկսել: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ ոգիս:

Մտքովս անցավ՝ գոնե մարդամեկը թարգած չլիներ օրագիրս կարդալը, տեղեկանար, որ իր անեծքները տեղ են հասել ու բարեհաջող ընթացքի մեջ են, մի քիչ ուրախանար, գոնե էդ կերպ օգտակար լինեի «մարդկությանը»:  :LOL: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Վերջերս, երևի ենթագիտակցաբար, պարային երաժշտություն եմ շատ լսում: Սա էլ նոր բացահայտումներիս շարքից ա: Խելոք բաներ ա ասում, դնեմ ստեղ, Դնևս էլ լսի:




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Ladies and gentlemen
Wear sunscreen
If I could offer you only one tip for the future
Sunscreen would be it

The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by scientists
Whereas the rest of my advice
Has no basis more reliable than my own meandering experience
I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth
Oh, never mind
You will not understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded
But trust me, in 20 years you’ll look back at photos of yourself
And recall in a way you can’t grasp now
How much possibility lay before you
And how fabulous you really looked
You are not as fat as you imagine

Don’t worry about the future
Or worry
But know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubblegum
The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that never crossed your worried mind
The kind that blindside you at 4 PM on some idle Tuesday
Do one thing everyday that scares you

Sing

Don’t be reckless with other people’s hearts
Don’t put up with people who are reckless with yours

Floss

Don’t waste your time on jealousy
Sometimes you’re ahead, sometimes you’re behind
The race is long
And in the end, it’s only with yourself

Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults
If you succeed in doing this, tell me how

Keep your old love letters
Throw away your old bank statements

Stretch

Don’t feel guilty if you don’t know what you want to do with your life
The most interesting people I know didn’t know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives
Some of the most interesting 40 year olds I know still don’t

Get plenty of calcium

Be kind to your knees
You’ll miss them when they’re gone

Maybe you’ll marry, maybe you won’t
Maybe you’ll have children, maybe you won’t
Maybe you’ll divorce at 40
Maybe you’ll dance the funky chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary

Whatever you do, don’t congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself either
Your choices are half chance, so are everybody else’s

Enjoy your body
Use it every way you can
Don’t be afraid of it, or what other people think of it
It’s the greatest instrument you’ll ever own

Dance
Even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own living room

Read the directions, even if you don’t follow them
Do not read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly

Get to know your parents
You never know when they’ll be gone for good

Be nice to your siblings
They are the best link to your past
And the people most likely to stick with you in the future

Understand that friends come and go
But for the precious few you should hold on

Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography and lifestyle
Because the older you get, the more you need the people you knew when you were young

Live in New York City once
But leave before it makes you hard
Live in Northern California once
But leave before it makes you soft

Travel

Accept certain inalienable truths
Prices will rise
Politicians will philander
You too will get old
And when you do you’ll fantasize that when you were young
Prices were reasonable
Politicians were noble
And children respected their elders

Respect your elders

Don’t expect anyone else to support you
Maybe you have a trust fund
Maybe you have a wealthy spouse
But you never know when either one might run out

Don’t mess too much with your hair
Or by the time you're 40, it will look 85

Be careful whose advice you buy
But be patient with those who supply it
Advice is a form of nostalgia
Dispensing it is a way of fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off
Painting over the ugly parts and recycling it for more than it’s worth

But trust me on the sunscreen

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.05.2016), Մուշու (04.05.2016), Նիկեա (05.05.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

2 օր առաջ, գիշերվա 11-ն անց էր, տուն դառնալուց նկատեցի, որ Դավիթ Անհաղթ 2-ի բնակարանում լույս է վառվում, ու նույնիսկ վարագույր էր կախված:
Լիլիթն էր մի քանի հղում ուղարկել list.am-ից:
Էսօր էլ մեկը զանգել էր, ասում էր՝ տուն ե՞ք վաճառում...
Մի խոսքով: Նշանները հուշում են, որ պետք ա, որ ետդարձ չպիտի լինի, սխալ ա:
Կայծի ասած՝ մինչև գլուխս պատին չտամ, չեմ հանգստանա: Իսկ ո՞ւմ ա պետք անհանգիստ գլուխ:
Դուխով պետք ա առաջանալ ու գլխով՝ պատին:  :Jpit: 
Ու կոնֆլիկտից վախենալ պետք չի: Մանավանդ որ այն գուցե և չլինի:
Օգնիր ինձ, Դնև:
*
Դավոն ճիշտ էր ասում. ես քյալ եմ: Շաբաթվա սկզբին, երբ մարդամեկին առաջարկեցի գործից հետո մի տեղ գնալ (վաղուց չէինք շփվել), համաձայնեց, բայց ասաց՝ հինգշաբթի կամ ուրբաթ, մինչև էդ չի կարող: Ընդունեցի ինչպես ամենասովորական բան՝ մարդն էս քանի օրը զբաղված է, հինգշաբթի-ուրբաթ կգնանք: Ու միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ հանդիպումից հետո հաշիվն ինքը փակեց ու թույլ չտվեց, որ ես գոնե իմ մասը վճարեմ, գիտակցեցի, որ աշխատավարձի օրերն էին... Խոստացա, որ էլ հետը տեղ չեմ գնա, եթե միշտ իրեն էդպես է պահում: Բայց կարծես դեժավյու լիներ. երևի էլի էի նման բան ասել ու, փաստորեն, էլի մոռացել էի...  ::}: 
*
Շատ բան չեմ ասում, որովհետև հավես չկա: Մանավանդ խորանալու հավես:
Կիսաբութ վիճակով ապրում եմ:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*I'm tired of suppressing all of my needs.

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.05.2016), Smokie (24.05.2016), Yevuk (15.05.2016), Մուշու (08.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.05.2016), Նիկեա (08.05.2016), Շինարար (08.05.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն, որ ոնց որ թե սաղ կանտրոլի տակ ա, ամեն ինչ լավ ա, բայց... վրիպ՞ում ես, շտո լի, ո՞նց ա դա կոչվում...
Jameson Block Party, եսիմում հետ, ով ավելորդ հրավիրատոմս ուներ, ու 2 բաժակ վիսկիից վատացավ, ու ես պատասխանատու էի զգում ինձ նրա համար... Էդ հեչ, փարթին էլ հեչ, փարթիի վերջում մի տղա կպել էր, չէր պոկվում, նույնիսկ երբ մի կերպ նստեցի տաքսի, որ գնամ, ինքն էլ հետս նստեց... Ասում եմ՝ ասենք՝ եկար, հետո՞: Ես գնում եմ ընկերներիս տեսնելու, դու ի՞նչ ես ասելու, ո՞վ ես, ինչի՞ ես եկել հետս... լավ ա, կեսերից ջոկեց, որ սխալ բան ա անում, իջավ կասկադոտ մի չոլում... Օֆ-աման-եսիմ-է՜...
...Կարծես թե սաղ լավ ա, ճիշտ ա, ոչ ոք ոչ մի «ապօրինի» բան չի արել, բայց... Եսիմով, ով ահագին լավ մարդ էր (կամ գոնե համակրելի), չգիտեմ՝ խի կարողացավ էնքան մոտ լինել, որ թևը ուսիս գցած ասեր, որ ես խորը մարդ եմ, կամ որ ես հաղթող եմ հենց մենակ նրա համար, որ ծնվել եմ, ու նման բաներ... Ու որ ես չկարողացա էնքան զգոն կամ պինդ լինել, որ ինձ ուժեղ պահեի, որ թաքցնեի, որ էդ պահին ես մի ուրիշի ուշադրությունն էի ուզում, ուրիշի թևն էի ուզում զգալ ուսիս գցած, ու ընդհանրապես, մեկ ուրիշին էի ուզում զգալ... Ու, գրողը տանի, նույնիսկ խոսակցության թեման մոռացա, ինչքան էլ որ սրտիս դիպչող էր, երբ մարդամեկս էն եսիմում հետ (հա, շատ էլ լավ հիշում եմ անունն էլ, իրեն էլ, բայց դա կարևոր չի) պարում էր... Մեկ-մեկ ուղղակի հասկանում ես, որ իրականությունից չես փախչի, ինչքան էլ որ ուժեղ լինես, ինչքան էլ իմանաս՝ ինչն ա ճիշտ, ինչը՝ սխալ, ինչպես ա պետք վարվել... Մեկ-մեկ դու ուղղակի սիրահարված խանդոտ արարած ես, ուրիշ ոչինչ... Ու հա՝ տխրում ես, հա՝ չես ժպտում, հա՝ գլուխդ կախում ես թևերիդ վրա... Որովհետև... որովհետև... Երևի որովհետև մարդ ես... Ընդամենը մարդ... Ինչքան ուզում ես, ինչ ուզում ես՝ գիտակցիր...
Վերջում զանգեցի, որ ասեմ՝ հասել եմ, ու ամաչում եմ սեփական ուրախությունից, երբ ասեց՝ ինքն էլ ա տուն գնացել ու արդեն հասնում ա...
Ամաչում եմ, որ սենցն եմ, ամաչում եմ, որ դեռ էդքան չեմ հասունացել, որ կարողանամ մարդուն իրոք բաց թողնել, ինքնաբավ լինել, սեփական լավ ու վատ զգալը չկապել ուրիշ մարդկանց հետ...
Ուզում եմ՝ սիրի ինձ, ես ուրիշ լինեմ իր համար, ու ոչ միայն ընկեր... ավելի քան ընկեր լինել եմ ուզում... Ախր ոչ մի առումով ինձնից լավը չեն նրանք, է՞... Լուրջ, էլի, օբյեկտիվորեն...
Խի՞ ա սաղ սենց տխուր... Կարոտել էի, տեսա, ու կարոտս չառա, ոչ մի գրամ...

----------

John (07.06.2016), Smokie (17.06.2016), Yevuk (06.06.2016), Անվերնագիր (29.05.2016), Մուշու (29.05.2016), Յոհաննես (29.05.2016), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2016), Նիկեա (30.05.2016), Ուլուանա (29.05.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

- Դե էլ չասես, որ գիժ ես: Դու գիժ չես: Դու լավ մարդ ես, բայց գիժ չես: Ուրեմն մյուս անգամ զգույշ եղի գժերին ինչ-որ բան առաջարկելուց:
Ծիծաղում ա:
…մինչև սրտիս խորքը:
***
Էս անտերը բռնել ա կոկորդիցս ու բաց չի թողնում:
Հոգնել եմ: Ազատվել եմ ուզում: Զզվել եմ էս թքածողական վերաբերմունքիցս: Ավելի ճիշտ դրա բացակայությունից: Ու իմ բացակայությունից:
«Ոնց որ ստեղ չլինես, բացակա լինես»: Ճիշտ ա ասում:
***
Մեջդ լցվել ա պռնկեպռունկ, ու լացել չի կարելի ոչ մի տեղ: Անընդհատ զսպում ես քեզ, արցունքներդ, զգացմունքներդ, ազատության տենչերդ: Դրսում ամոթ ա, տանն առավել ևս չի կարելի:
***
Ճահիճն ընկած Մյունխհաուզենների նման իրար մազերից բռնած՝ փորձում ենք միմյանց դուրս քաշել… Ոնց տեսնում եմ՝ ոչ մեկիս մոտ էլ բան չի ստացվում:
***
Երեկ շա՜տ պատահաբար Ն.-ին հանդիպեցի: Այգում: Հենց էն պահին, երբ մարդամեկս զանգել էր՝ ճշտելու, թե «էդ ի՞նչ sms էի(ր) գրել»: Շատ խառը պահ էր, ու կյանքը հաստատ ինձ ինչ-որ բան էր փորձում հասկացնել, կամ առնվազն հերթական գլուխկոտրուկ-փորձությունն էր:
Մի ահագին զբոսնեցինք: Գնացինք մի տեղ, որ քթիս տակ էր տարիներ շարունակ, իսկ ես դեռ չէի եղել:
Չնայած ընդհանուր վիճակիս՝ ժպտում էի, նույնիսկ ծիծաղում, ու երբ խոսքի մեջ ասացի, որ դեպրեսիվ տրամադրությունների մեջ եմ, չհավատաց:
Ահագին խորհուրդներ տվեց: Հա, ու մի ամիս ժամանակ: Որ գտնեմ մեկին, որ մի բան փոխված լինի կյանքումս:
***
Ամենացավալին էն ա, որ գուցե ճիշտ ա մարդամեկս. ես գիժ չեմ: Ես երբեք չեմ մեծանա: Երբեք չեմ գժվի: Ու երբեք չեմ անի այն, ինչ ուզում եմ: Երբեք չեմ ապրի լիարժեք:
***
Գրքից փախած կերպար, որ իր կավը ամեն գնով փորձում ա խցկած լինել իրականության կաղապարների մեջ, ու չի հաջողում:

***
Վախենում եմ նրանից, ինչ իսկապես սիրում եմ: Վախենում եմ Dead Can Dance-ից, Չարենցից, Բուկովսկուց, Դոստոևսկուց, Գիգերից, Jaguar-ից ու Captain Black-ից, տանգոյից... մարդամեկիցս... ազատությունից... ինքս ինձնից...

----------

boooooooom (07.06.2016), Smokie (17.06.2016), Yevuk (12.06.2016), Մուշու (07.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2016), Նիկեա (07.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Խճճվել եմ ու նույնիսկ թպրտալու, ազատվելու ճիգերի համար ուժ չունեմ։ Խախանդ լռված եմ իմ համար։
Իսկ ներսից մի հանդարտ նյարդայնություն ա։ Ախորժակի բացակայություն, մշտական թեթև սրտխառնոց, թեթևակի սեղմվող կոկորդ, անկապ վիճակ։
Երևի պետք էր գրել վերջին իրադարձությունների մասին։ Բայց ի՞նչ։
Էնքան նեղված եմ, գրել էլ չեմ ուզում։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ գրեմ, ավելի եմ նեղվելու, ամաչելու եմ. պետք չի նեղ անձնական խնդիրները փռել ուրիշների առաջ։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Վաղուց հասկացել եմ, որ եթե սիրտս չի հուշում, որ սխալ ա, ուրեմն նորմալ ա ամեն ինչ։ Սխալ չէր, ու երևի իրոք պետք էր, թեև լրիվ իմ ուզածով չստացվեց։
Մի օր վերջը գնալու եմ Լաստիվեր, քարանձավում մնամ գոնե մի գիշեր։
*
gotta change

----------

Smokie (23.07.2016), Մուշու (23.06.2016), Նիկեա (22.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Օ՜խ, ի՜նչ խառը օր էր... Ի՜նչ խառը...
Չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչ գրել, որ հետո կարդալիս վերհիշեմ՝ ինչի մասին էր: Թե՞ պետք չի հիշել...
Ուզում եմ գրել ու չեմ ուզում... Ու ահագին կարևոր բաներ հանած՝ կասեմ, որ 13...
Շատ բան ես էլ չեմ հասկանում... Այսինքն՝ ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում. ճիշտ ու սխալ, լավ ու վատ, օգուտ-վնաս... եսի՞մ:
Չեմ ջոկում՝ ինչ ա կատարվում, թեև ինքս եմ ընտրում/որոշում՝ ինչ կատարվի:
Օֆ-աման-եսիմ-է՜...

Հ.Գ.
Կամ էլ՝ լավ էլ ջոկում եմ, ուղղակի ինչ ինձ վնաս ա, համարում եմ, թե չեմ ջոկում...

----------

Smokie (23.07.2016), Մուշու (26.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հոգնել եմ պսևդոսերերից։

----------

Մուշու (27.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Փորձում եմ վերլուծել վերջին օրերին կատարված իրադարձությունները, ու վախենում եմ․ խառնում եմ՝ ով ով ա, ինչն ով ա ասել, երբ․․․ Փորձում եմ հիշել, մտքումս վերականգնել մարդկանց դիմագծերը, ու միայն մասամբ ա ստացվում։ Չեմ բացառում, որ գուցե նրանից ա, որ քիչ եմ նայում դեմքերին, աչքերի մեջ։ Չնայած դա էլ մի ուրիշ խնդիր ա իմ դեպքում․ մարդկանց սկսում ա թվալ, թե ինչ֊որ բան եմ ուզում ասել ու չեմ ասում, անհարմար պահեր են առաջանում։
Ու հետն էլ էնքան հանգիստ ճնշվածություն ա տիրում, ոնց որ լրիվ մեկ լինի։ Ոնց որ ուզենամ մոռանալ, չմտածել ոչ մի բանի մասին։ Էնքան մեկ ա ամեն ինչ, որ վախենում եմ։ Բայց չեմ էլ վախենում, պայմանական բառ ա դա ուղղակի, որ ասեմ՝ ջոկում եմ, որ չպիտի մեկ լիներ։
Անընդհատ խուսափում եմ, հապաղում եմ, թաքնվում եմ, ամեն ինչից ու բոլորից, ու ամենաշատն ինքս ինձնից։ Հոգնել եմ, թվում ա, թե իմանայի՝ մի քանի օրից մեռնելու եմ, կուրախանայի։
Իսկ եթե անկեղծ լինեմ ինքս իմ հետ, պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով ես հոգեկան լուրջ խնդիր ունեմ, գուցե նույնիսկ հիվանդություն։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ատում եմ ինձ։ Հատկապես ինքս ինձ էդքան սիրելու համար։

----------

Smokie (23.07.2016), Մուշու (28.06.2016), Նիկեա (29.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

"V" is for Vlad... or Varsik :D
Կյանքը ցույց կտա։
*
Էդքան անհամբեր չլինեիր, շատ բան ուրիշ կլիներ։ Առնվազն էս դառնահամը, որ զգում եմ, չէր լինի։
*
Գիշերը տանը մի ահագին գրել էի, բայց վերջում քունս տարավ, մտածեցի՝ չարժի տենց քնկոտ գլխով որոշել՝ արժի հրապարակել, թե չէ, ու տենց էլ փակեցի նոթբուքը։
*
Ձեռից լրիվ գնացել եմ )) բոլոր իմաստներով ))
Ոնց որ գոյություն չունենամ։
*
Չի ասվում։

----------

Smokie (23.07.2016), Մուշու (29.06.2016), Նիկեա (29.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

վիրավոր գազանի պես
աչքերդ արյունով լցված
ատամներդ սրել ես աշխարհի դեմ
պաշտպանում ես մենության իրավունքդ
այնինչ տենչում ես ընկերակցություն
մոտեցողները մեղք չունեն․ ինքդ ես վանում նրանց ապաշնորհ ու կոպիտ շարժուձևով, սրած ատամներով (փշերո՞վ)
դրա համար էլ վախենում են
ու «ստուգողական» հարված հասցնում հեռանալուց առաջ
իսկ դու չգիտես՝ ոնց ա ճիշտ ձևը մարդկանց հետ վարվելու
ու սրում ես ատամներդ, որ մոտ չգան
նավսյակի
*
հիշում եմ, որ Վիրաբը մի ժամանակ մեր կակտուսներից մեկի մեջ երկար չոփ էր խրել, անցքն էդպես էլ մնաց տարիներով
փշերը չխանգարեցին, չէ՞ ) չպաշտպանեցին
տենց ա
լրիվ, «հար և նման»
եթե ուզում են, կմոտենան՝ անկախ նրանից, ինչ նպատակներով կամ ցանկությամբ
մարդ կա՝ կակտուսից մենակ արաղ քաշել ա ուզում
«բայց պետք չի» © ՃՃ
*
ներեք ինձ, մարդիկ, էլի, ես սենցը չպիտի լինեի, պատահաբար ա ստացվել ։Ճ
*
"Did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?"

----------

boooooooom (30.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.07.2016), Smokie (23.07.2016), Մուշու (30.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2016), Նիկեա (30.06.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն օրը գիշերվա գրածս, որի մասին ասում էի.



> Ինչո՞ւ պիտի միշտ նույնը կրկնվի:
> 10 տարուց ավել է անցել, ու էլի նույնը:
> Ու ո՞նց ասես մարդուն, որ ինքը հիշեցնում ա մեկին, ում մասին հիմա ինչ ասես՝ չի ասում:
> Ու ո՞նց բացատրես, որ քեզ վիրավորում ա: Որ հողին ա հավասարեցնում էն բոլոր երկար-բարակ ճառերը՝ մարդկային վերաբերմունքի, չթողնելու ու մնացածի մասին:
> Ո՞նց ասես, որ երեխա ա, ու դու երեխու հետ լինել չես ուզում:
> Ես նրա կարիքն ունեմ, երևի այնքան, ինչքան ինքն՝ իմը: Բայց ոչ ավել: Իսկ դա, ինչքան էլ շատ լինի, այնքան չի, ինչքան պետք է: Չեմ ուզում խրվել հարաբերությունների մեջ, որոնց տակից մի օր ստիպված եմ լինելու դուրս գալ: Իսկ որ ստիպված եմ լինելու, դա հաստատ. զգում եմ:
> *
> Ինքն ու մաման, ընդամենը 1-2 ժամվա տարբերությամբ, գրեթե բառացի նույն բաներն էին ասում: Ո՞նց ա տենց լինում: Ինչի՞ ա կյանքը հետս էդ կարգի սև հումորներ անում, ղժժում վրաս: Ասենք՝ մարդիկ նույն բանն են ասում, բայց մյուս կողմից իրար տրամագծորեն հակառակ բան նկատի ունեն:
> *
> ...


Կիսատ ու անկապ ստացվեց, երևի դրա համար եմ էսքան գրում, փորձում ինչ-որ բան վերլուծել: Մի կետի գոնե հասնեմ, իմանամ ինչին ոնց վերաբերվել:
*

Սաղ հեչ. երեկվանից ինչ-որ բան փոխվել ա, դրական ուղղությամբ: Գուցե Կայծի տրամադրությունից ա, կամ նրանից, որ ծնունդն ա, իսկ այսօր նաև մարդամեկիս առավոտ քշերվա զանգից )) Ու էլի ու էլի կասեմ՝ դզում ա, երբ անբացատրելի մեթոդներով կյանքը հետդ համագործակցում ա. արթնացա առանց պատճառի, մինչև կգիտակցեի, ժամը կնայեի, բան, զանգն եկավ )) Անհավատալի էր, էն էլ էդ ժամին: Ու շա՜տ հավես:
Ու ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, նրան եմ սիրում ու վերջ, մնացածը սուտ ա, սարքովի:
Չի լինում չսիրել:

----------

Smokie (23.07.2016), Մուշու (01.07.2016), Նիկեա (01.07.2016), Ուլուանա (04.07.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

- Կորելո՞ւ ես:
Գլխով եմ անում:
- Ես քեզ չեմ թողնի:
- ...

14

----------

kitty (09.08.2016), Meme (11.07.2016), Smokie (23.07.2016), Մուշու (10.07.2016), Նիկեա (11.07.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

էնքան բան կա, որ չի ասվում
էնքան բան կա, որ ասելու չի

ի՞նչ ա պետք զգալ սենց դեպքերում
ո՞նց են ապրում նորմալ մարդիկ

*
․․․չես հերիքում

----------

kitty (09.08.2016), Smokie (20.08.2016), Yevuk (16.08.2016), Մուշու (09.08.2016), Նիկեա (09.08.2016), Ուլուանա (15.08.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ, ի՞նչն ա իմ մեջ սխալ, ի՞նչն ընենց չեմ անում, ինչո՞ւ են ինձ հետ միշտ սենց բաներ պատահում։ Ինձ սխա՞լ եմ պահում գուցե։ Բա էդ դեպքում կոնկրետ ինչո՞վ, կամ ո՞րն ա ճիշտը։ Ես էդ մի տեսակն եմ, չնայած խառն եմ ու ժամանակի ընթացքում տարբեր, բայց նույնն եմ, ու ոնց դիտարկում եմ, սխալս չեմ գտնում։ Ես երբեք չեմ փորձել վրաս ուշադրություն գրավել, նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը։
Երևի միակ սխալս էն ա, որ իսկական եմ, անմիջական։ Դե կներեք, էլի։
Չմեռանք, ամուսնացած, տարիքով կնոջ խանդի առարկա էլ դարձանք։ Շատ տհաճ իրավիճակ ա, ասեմ ձեզ։ Հատկապես երբ էդ կինը ձեզ դուր ա գալիս։ Առնվազն որպես տանտիկին շատ լավն էր։ Ու իսկապես շնորհակալ էի, շատ, հյուրընկալության ու աջակցության համար, ու էնքան անհարմար էի զգում, որ իմ պատճառով իրեն վատ ա զգում։ Ու որ շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի, բավական չոր տոնով ասեց՝ չարժի։ Ու էդ ամբողջ օրը, այսինքն երբ տեսել եմ նրան, հոնքերը խոժոռած֊նստած էր։ «Հիվանդանոցից ստեղ կես ժամ ա՞ քաշում»։ Չէ դե, իհարկե չէ․․․
Ասում ա՝ «տեսա՞ր՝ կինս ոնց էր խանդում»։ Ասում եմ՝ բայց դրա իրավունքն ունի, չէ՞։ Ասում ա՝ չէ, չունի։
Հետո, երբ անկեղծացավ, հիշեցրի․ բա ասում էիք, թե Ձեր կինն իրավունք չունի խանդելու։ Թե բա՝ էլի որ, ԻՆՁ իրավունք չունի խանդել։ Իբր՝ ես ուրիշ եմ, արտոնյալ եմ, բլա֊բլա֊բլա։
Ասում եմ՝ ի դեպ, շատ կոպիտ եք խոսում Ձեր կնոջ հետ։ Ասում ա՝ ես բոլորի հետ էլ (հստակ խոսքերը չեմ հիշում, բայց կոնտեքստից հասկացա, որ սիրուհիներին նկատի ունի) կոպիտ եմ խոսում, քո հետ էլ եմ կոպիտ խոսելու։ Դե բարև ձեզ ։ՃՃ
Այ տենց, մի քանի վայրկյանում շրջապատի հարգանքն ու պատիվը վայելող, կայացած, խստաբարո, պատերազմի վետերան տղամարդն սկսում ա երևալ բոլորովին ուրիշ լույսի տակ, քեզ ներկայանում ա իբրև մի դեռահաս տղուկ, ով, մի զույգ «բուդիկ» տեսնելով, իրեն կորցնում ա (ազնիվ խոսք, ուրիշ հագնելու բան չունեի, թե չէ ինչո՞ւ պիտի էդ վառող արևին շորտ հագնեի)։
Զզվում եմ սենց իրավիճակներից։ Նողկալի ա գիտակցելը, որ [գրեթե] բոլոր տղամարդիկ էլ ի վերջո նույն սանրի կտավն են։ Նույնիսկ, փաստորեն, ամենապատկառելիները։

----------

boooooooom (18.08.2016), Cassiopeia (16.08.2016), kitty (15.08.2016), reminilo (15.08.2016), Smokie (20.08.2016), Yevuk (16.08.2016), Մուշու (15.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.08.2016), Նիկեա (15.08.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քանի օր ա՝ ուշքի չեմ գալիս. ո՞նց, ինչո՞ւ, ինչի՞ց... Շատ աբսուրդ իրավիճակ էր, նմանը դեռ չէր եղել, հուսամ՝ առաջինն ու վերջինն էր, էլ չի էլ լինի:
Էն որ զգում ես, որ կյանքդ քո կառավարումից դուրս ա եկել: Թեկուզ մի քանի ժամով:
Լրիվ կինո էր: Երևի իմ ամբողջ կյանքն ա կինո: Էսօր դեռ գրեթե բան չէի ասել, Զ.-ն վախեցած, կեսկատակ ասում ա՝ ոնց որ էն կինոների դեպրեսիաներից նկարագրես: Ընենց որ, մենակ ես չեմ էն կարծիքին, որ կյանքս կինո ա:
Ջախջախված եմ զգում:
Գիտեմ, որ ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի, բայց մի տեսակ բոլորից նեղացած եմ:


Հ.Գ.
«...Եվ մաս առ մաս, անէ, անձև ու մեկուսի,
Կավս խառնած ցեխաջրին՝ ցած եմ հոսում...»
© Զուլո

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Կայծս, շնորհակալ եմ, որ ունեմ քեզ:

----------

kitty (20.08.2016), Smokie (20.08.2016), Yevuk (21.08.2016), Մուշու (20.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.08.2016), Նիկեա (20.08.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Առավոտյան ուզում եմ արշավի գնալ թռչնասերների հետ: Ու ակամա հիշում եմ, թե ոնց եմ ծանոթացել այն մարդու հետ, ում շնորհիվ հետագայում հայտնվեցի ֆեյսբուքյան այն խմբում, որից արշավի մասին եմ իմացել: Ի դեպ, ինքն էլ է լինելու արշավին, երկրորդ անգամ կտեսնենք իրար: Տեսնես՝ հիշո՞ւմ է ինքը: Ես որ խորանամ, երևի նույնիսկ ամսաթիվ կարողանամ հիշել. մարտի 8-էր, թե ապրիլի 7 (վերջինն ավելի հավանական է), կարծեմ 2010թ.: Ես շատ վատ տրամադրության մեջ էի, ու հիշում եմ, որ փոքր տորթ էի գնել մամայի համար տոնի կապակցությամբ, ժամն էլ բավականին ուշ էր, մթնել էր առնվազն: Շատ չմանրամասնեմ, վերջը իր անունն ասաց, ես հետո նրան գտա facebook-ում, ընկերացանք ու վերջ: Մի տառ անգամ չենք փոխանակել, չհաշված վերջերս ունեցած զուտ գործնական՝ թռչունների հետ կապված կարճ խոսակցությունը:
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու եմ գրում էս մասին: Առողջ դատողությունն ասում ա, որ հիմա պիտի վաղուց քնած լինեի, որ առավոտյան կարողանամ արթնանալ:
Կարծում եմ՝ ուրիշ պատճառ կա, որ ստիպում է գրել: Մի բան, որ ես էլ չեմ գիտակցում: Մի բան, որ ավելի խորն ա ու լուրջ, ու սենց դրականոտ կամ նեյտրալ բաների մասին մտածելով կամ գրելով փորձում եմ ինքս ինձ «ոգևորել»:

----------

kitty (21.08.2016), Smokie (21.08.2016), Yevuk (21.08.2016), Մուշու (21.08.2016), Յոհաննես (21.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2016), Նիկեա (21.08.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ի դեպ, ինքն էլ է լինելու արշավին, երկրորդ անգամ կտեսնենք իրար:


Ախր գրելու պահին էլ զգում էի, որ չի լինելու, բայց գրեցի :D Իհարկե, նրա անունը շատ շոշափվեց արշավի ընթացքում, բայց ինքն անձամբ ներկա չէր:
Հավես արշավ էր, լավ արեցի, որ գնացի: 7 հոգով էինք, քիփլիկ խումբ էր, բոլորը խիստ ադեկվատ մարդիկ: Ոչ ոք չխորացավ առանձնապես՝ ով եմ, ինչ եմ, ինչու եմ եկել, ինչ գործ ունեմ իրենց հետ: Ու թռչուններին դիտելն էլ էր շատ հավես, հատկապես հեռադիտակով: Դիլիջան ազգային պարկն էլ բացահայտում էր ինձ համար. մինչ այդ միայն անունն էի լսել:
*
Մնում ա՝ առավոտյան շուտ զարթնեմ: Ու շուտ գործի հասնեմ:

----------

kitty (22.08.2016), Smokie (22.08.2016), Մուշու (22.08.2016), Յոհաննես (22.08.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2016), Նիկեա (22.08.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մնում ա՝ առավոտյան շուտ զարթնեմ: Ու շուտ գործի հասնեմ:


Արթնացա 8։30-ոտ։ Խայտառակ տրաքած վիճակում։ Տրամս՝ -1000000։

Էսօր համեմատաբար լավ եմ։ Զուտ համեմատաբար։ Գուցե դե՞ղն ա օգնում։
Շողուլի գալը դեռ չի ստացվում, էլի ուշ եմ գալիս գործի։ Դեռ ստեղ եմ (բայց հես ա տուն կգնամ, ազնիվ խոսք):

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2016), Katka (06.09.2016), Նիկեա (24.08.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Միշտ էլ սկզբում հնարավորինս նորմալ ընդունում եմ իրադարձությունները, փորձում եմ միանգամից ոչ մի արտակարգ բան չզգալ, հետո նոր, ժամանակի հետ սկսում եմ գիտակցել՝ ոնց են դրանք վրաս ազդել կամ ազդում:
Գիշերվա զանգը... «Գիտես, չէ՞, ոչ մեկի չեմ զանգել, մենակ քեզ»: Գոնե դրա համար շնորհակալություն: Որ գնալուցդ հետո չիմացա:
Դեռ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ զգալ: Հակասական բաներ եմ զգում: Մեծ մասը բացասական, բայց մտածում եմ՝ գուցե բարին էլ էս էր, գուցե սա էր ինձ պետք. եթե ինքս չկարողացա հեռանալ…
Թեպետ դեռ ոչինչ պարզ չի, չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան ժամանակով ես գնացել: Ուզում եմ ասել՝ «հուսով եմ…», բայց հետո չգիտեմ՝ ոնց շարունակել՝ կա՞րճ ժամանակով, թե՞ երկար: Սիրտս մի բան ա ասում, գիտակցությունս՝ մի ուրիշ… Կարևորը՝ քեզ համար լավ լինի: Կուզեի քեզ ամո՜ւր-ամուր գրկել գնալուցդ առաջ… Լավ, չսկսեմ մտածել՝ ինչ կուզեի, թե չէ վերջը լավ չի լինի ))
Լավ եղի, ջան, գործերիդ ու քեզ կանաչ ճանապարհ: Սիրում եմ աշխարհի չափ:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.09.2016), Katka (06.09.2016), kitty (04.09.2016), Smokie (23.09.2016), Yevuk (19.11.2016), Մուշու (04.09.2016), Նիկեա (04.09.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Այս գարնան վերջին ծաղիկը»: Գոնե տարվա վերջինը լինի, էլի բան ա:
Բայց ասում եմ, ու սիրտս կծկվում ա: Ինչքան էլ որ չճանաչեմ:
*
Գնամ, ապատիայի հաստ վերմակովս տա՜ք ծածկվեմ ու քնեմ:

----------

kitty (07.09.2016), Smokie (23.09.2016), Մուշու (07.09.2016), Նիկեա (07.09.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

գնա մեռի
հա, հենց տենց
որովհետև ապրել տենց էլ չսովորեցիր, կամ սովորեցիր ընենց, ոնց մնացած ամեն ինչը
որովհետև ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի էս վիճակիդ համար
ախր մի վիճակ էլ լինի, սկի էդ չկա
ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի, բացի քեզնից
էդ դու ես ամեն ինչ օդի մեջ ու տեսականորեն պատկերացնում ու մատդ մատիդ չես տալիս
որովհետև էդ քո քաջությունը չի հերիքում փոխվելու, մի բան փոխելու, ապրելու փորձ անելու
թքելու ամեն ինչի վրա, շրջելու էջը, տո գիրքը փակելու ու վառելու ու նորն ընտրելու
որովհետև կառչում ես ուրիշներից, վիձիծե լի՝ իրենց զգացածը քեզ համար կարևոր ա
դրա համար ես ամեն ինչ անում, որ շարունակեն ապրել իրենց դեպրեսիայի մեջ, իբր՝ նորի մեջ չընկնեն
եսիմ ո՞նց եղավ, որ սենց ստացվեցի
ես էս կյանքի համար չեմ նախատեսված
ես սենց կյանքի իրավունք չունեմ
ու որ խորանանք, չեմ էլ ուզում ունենալ, իմն ուրիշ ա
երևի, էլի
ապրել եմ ուզում
առանց փողի, առանց ախմախ քաղաքակիրթ պայմանականությունների
ազատություն եմ ուզում
կա՞ լուծում
ես չեմ տեսնում
գուցե ինձ հեչ էլ պետք չի էս ամենը
ինքս իմ ձեռը կրակն եմ ընկել, ուրիշներին էլ ներքաշում եմ մեջը
ակամա են ընկնում
ոչ կարող են ասել՝ հեռու մնա մեզնից, ոչ էլ էնպիսին եմ, որ ընդունեն ու ընկալեն
մոտիվացիա չկա, ոչ մի բանի
ժամանակ լիներ [ու տեղ]՝ ուղղակի պառկեի ու երաժշտություն լսեի
ուրիշ ոչ մի բան

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


%^#@*#&%)@(#*&%_@#(*&%)#(@%$#)@(*%^#)@*&(@&^$(*#@^%$#%_$#@)%_@)#*_%)*@_#%&#@&%(*@#^$&^#@&$@*#^$(*#@&^$@&#^$*&#^$&@

Հ․Գ․
ու, գիտեք, պետք չի ասել, թե բոլորի հետ էլ պատահում ա, բան, բոլորն էլ սենց բաների միջով անցնում են
տենց չի
իրավիճակների առումով՝ գուցե, բայց զգացածի՝ հը֊ը, չեք համոզի
սա նորմալ չի
[ու ես ուրախ եմ դրա համար]

----------

boooooooom (19.10.2016), kitty (19.10.2016), Smokie (02.11.2016), Yevuk (19.11.2016), Դատարկություն (01.03.2017), Մուշու (19.10.2016), Նիկեա (18.10.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ամենավատը գիտե՞ս՝ որն ա։ Որ գիտակցելդ, թե ինչ ա հետդ կատարվում կամ ինչու, քեզ ոչինչ չի կարող տալ․ մեկ է, ոչինչ փոխել չես կարող։
Ուժ չկա։ Նույնիսկ ստից առօրեական բաները գերմարդկային ջանքեր պահանջող են թվում։

----------

Smokie (02.11.2016), Մուշու (20.10.2016), Նիկեա (17.11.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

կարիքն ունեմ քո, հաց ու ջրի նման
քամվում եմ, սովամահ եմ լինում

«Սիրտդ լեն պահի, Ան ջան» ֊ հա
պահում եմ․․․

----------

GriFFin (19.11.2016), Katka (17.11.2016), Moonwalker (21.11.2016), Smokie (01.12.2016), Yevuk (19.11.2016), Մուշու (16.11.2016), Նիկեա (02.12.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իբր դարդերս քիչ էին, հիմա էլ էն մեր բակի մեքենան, որ քոնից էր, էս էլ որերորդ օրն ա՝ հենց մեր մուտքի առաջ ա կայանում։

----------

Smokie (24.12.2016), Մուշու (10.12.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ «դեմք ես դու»
.................................
Չես պատկերացնի՝ ոնց էի ուզում էսօր (արդեն երեկ) կողքիդ լինել: Գուցե զգացիր, որ հոգով հետդ էի ամբողջ ժամանակ:
Ուզում եմ գրկել քեզ, կրկնակի ամուր ու առնվազն եռակի ավելի երկար, քան անցյալ տարվա ծնունդիդ էր:
.................................

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016), Yevuk (18.12.2016), Մուշու (10.12.2016), Նիկեա (10.12.2016)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ուզում էի ուղղակի գնալ-քնել, բայց չի ստացվում. գոնե մի քանի բառ գրեմ, նոր:

Ասում եմ՝ փող ունենայի, կգայի մոտդ, գիտե՞ս, քեզ տեսնեի:
Ասում ա՝ աստված տա շատ փող աշխատեմ, կուղարկեմ քեզ, կգաս, Ան ջան:

Այ սենց խճճված ու բարդ: Ընենց, ոնց կա, ընենց, ոնց չպիտի լիներ:
Հեռավորությունն օգնում ա ավելի անկաշկանդ լինել, ազատ ու անկեղծ ասել էն, ինչ առաջ կարող էի գցել-բռնել ու չասել: Դե, բացի «սիրում եմ քեզ»-ը: Դա միշտ միայն մտքում եմ ասում: Մի քանի անգամ չեմ դիմացել, ասել եմ, հերիք ա: Հիմա պետք չի փչացնել էն, ինչ էսքան ջանքերի շնորհիվ ձեռք եմ բերել:

Միգուցե կործանում եմ կյանքս: Բայց ի՞նչ ա կյանքն առանց էն ամենի, ինչ նրա հետ ա կապված: Ո՞ւմ ա դա պետք:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


> *Հարցում*
> 
> 
> Տե'ր, եթե ինձ այսուհետև էլ չես տալու
> Բոցի հրաշքն ու հրաշքը խենթանալու,
> Թե չես տալու գլխապտույտն այն արարող,
> Որ իրար է խառնում հանկարծ երկինք ու հող,
> Կավս խլում, իմ մեջ թողնում միայն ոգի,
> Վայրկյանի մեջ ինձ վերածում ասես մոգի,
> ...




Սիրում եմ:

----------

erexa (18.01.2017), Marcus (26.04.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.01.2017), Smokie (20.01.2017), Yevuk (11.02.2017), Մուշու (06.01.2017), Նիկեա (06.01.2017), Ուլուանա (07.01.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հիշում եմ, սիրտս տրաքում ա կարոտից, գժվում եմ․․․ Ապշում եմ երբեմնի համարձակությանս վրա։ Ապշում եմ էն գեղեցկադառն աբսուրդի վրա, որ իրականություն էր։ Թե՞ երազ։ Ո՞վ ա կարող հաստատ ասել։ Ականատեսնե՞րը։ Երիտասարդ ուսանողնե՞րը։ Ընկերնե՞րդ։ Ղ․՞֊ը։ Նրա սիրուն կի՞նը։
*
Ի՜նչ սիրուն էին խիտ ծաղկած բույսերը աստիճանների կողքին, ու բազմաթիվ նկարները՝ պատերին․․․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Իմ առաջին աբսենտն ու իրական փախուստն իրականությունից։




Տխուր եմ, սերս :)

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (21.03.2017), Yevuk (11.02.2017), Հայկօ (07.02.2017), Հարդ (07.02.2017), Մուշու (08.02.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գլուխ գովալու բան չի, «Այսօր ես առաջին անգամ...»-ում չեմ գրի, բայց քեզ ո՞նց չպատմեմ, Դնև ջան:
Արդեն երեք օր ա, ինչ դեղեր եմ խմում՝ հանգստացնող ու անտիդեպրեսանտ: Հա, վերջն ինձ հավաքեցի ու գնացի Ա.-ի ասած բժշկուհու մոտ: Ասաց՝ տիպիկ դեպրեսիա ա:
Ըտենց բաներ:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (21.02.2017), Marcus (26.04.2017), Mr. Annoying (21.02.2017), Smokie (21.03.2017), Մուշու (06.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչքան եմ քեզ պատկերացրել․․․»
#այսպիտակ

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (21.03.2017), Անվերնագիր (27.02.2017), Մուշու (06.03.2017), Նիկեա (27.02.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ահավոր խանդում եմ, բայց համ էլ շնորհակալ եմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր հիմա քո կողքին են իմ փոխարեն, ովքեր իմ փոխարեն սիրում են քեզ։

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (21.03.2017), Yevuk (11.03.2017), Հարդ (06.03.2017), Մուշու (06.03.2017), Նիկեա (22.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թե բա՝ «Հայկական վերածնունդ» )))
*
․․․ու դզում ա ամեն անգամ քո նկարն էնտեղ տեսնելը․․․
*
Զ․֊նեն աղջիկ ունի
/կարոտում եմ քեզ փիս/
*
տրամադրությունս լավացել ա, չնայած դեռ ամբողջ օրը քունս տանում ա
*
չէ, սխալ չի ոչինչ, ուղղակի ես եմ շատ ուրիշ
ու բոլորովին ոչ բացասական իմաստով ))
/ասա, որ ճիշտ եմ, Կայծ/

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (21.03.2017), Մուշու (21.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Թե բա՝ «Հայկական վերածնունդ» )))


+ «դրա համար չենք հավաքվել» )))

Հավես էր էդ օրը, լավ արեցի, որ եկա։
Արդեն կարոտում եմ։

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (21.03.2017), Մուշու (21.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Խոսեցինք։
Ահագին լաց եղա (պատմական փաստ)։
*
Կամաց֊կամաց մարդու եմ նմանվում։
*
Զ․֊ն 50-ին մոտ ա (կամ մի քիչ անց)։ Հորոսկոպով կշեռք ա։
Լավն ենք մենք՝ կշեռքներս։

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (09.04.2017), Մուշու (23.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էլի քաղցրացել եմ։ Գարուն ա, թե ինչ, բայց մեղուները բզզում են կողքերս։
*
«Քեզ էնքան եմ սիրում։ Աշխատանք ու տուն ունենայի, հետդ կամուսնանայի։ Չնայած որ մի 7 տարի սպասես, կամուսնանանք։» )) Ասում եմ՝ էս տեմպերով որ գնամ, հաստատ կսպասեմ։
*
[2 օր առաջվանից]
* Չմեռանք, չինացի էլ «կպցրինք»։
* Էս աղեղնավորներն իմ թուլությունն են։ 15*
Փորձում եմ չմտածել քո մասին։
Սիրտս հետդ ա։

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (09.04.2017), Հարդ (28.03.2017), Մուշու (27.03.2017), Նիկեա (29.03.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> * Էս աղեղնավորներն իմ թուլությունն են։


Ըմմ․․․ հա։ Ու 16, իհարկե 16։ Գիտեի, չէ՞, որ 15-ից հետո հաշիվը խառնելու եմ։
2 իրականությունների արանքում եմ մնացել։ Նու, ավելի ճիշտ գնում֊գալիս եմ։ Ընդհանուր հանգիստ եմ, բայց երևի պետք ա հիմնավորել դրական վիճակս, հասկանամ՝ որ մի իրականությունն ա իմը ու ոնց ա պետք ապրել։ Դեռ որ մենակ մտածում֊մտածում եմ ու ոչ մի քայլ չեմ անում էդ ուղղությամբ։
*
Երբեմն քո կարիքն եմ ունենում, Դնև, կարոտում եմ։ Բայց կոմպս դեռ սարքին չի, ժամանակ չեմ կարողանում (կամ չեմ ուզում) տրամադրել, իսկ գործի տեղից չի ստացվում մեծ մասամբ։

----------

Marcus (26.04.2017), Smokie (10.05.2017), Նիկեա (25.05.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ չի, որ նոթբուքս չեմ կարողանում աշխատացնել, ինչ անում եմ, չի դզվում։ Մնում ա Վինդովսը քոքից ջնջել նախ* (վաղուց էր պետք) ու կարգին OS գցել վրան։
Դրա պատճառով ահագին բան քեզ չեմ ասել, Դնևս։ Դեպքեր են եղել, որ ինձ ահագին կօգնեիր, բայց դե հիմա։ Ինքնուրույն եմ փորձել գլուխ հանել։
Եթե խտացված ասեմ՝ երևի ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ գրեթե սիրահարվել եմ։ «Բայց պետ' չի» © «Սիրուն չի, Տարոն ջան» © «Սթափվե՜ք․․․ Սա փոքր երկիր ա» © ․․․․ 17
«Կարա՞ս 3 վայրկյան նայես դեմքիս ու չժպտաս»։ Հը֊ը, ձև չի։ Չգիտեմ՝ խի։
Ասում ա՝ «դու ինձ կամ շատ թեթև ես վերաբերվում, կամ չափազանց լուրջ»։ :(
Ո՞նց անեմ՝ մեծանամ։ 31 տարեկան թինեյջեր։ Ծիծաղելի ա։ Մյուս կողմից՝ լացելու։
Ու ո՞նց եմ ես կարողանում էդքան շատերին էդքան շատ սիրել։
*
Երեկ առավոտյան դուրս եկա անձրևից հետո մաքուր օդ շնչելու։ Հետո տուն եկա ու նոր քնեցի։
* Էն որ ասում էի, թե V is for ...։ Պարզվել ա ))
«Ինչի՞ ես տենց նայում։ Հրեշտակ չես տեսե՞լ»։
«Ես գիտեմ, որ հրեշտակ եմ, բայց տեսնես՝ խի՞»։
«Լավ, բայց խի՞ հենց ես»։ ֊ Հա, էլի, խի՞ հենց դու։
․․․
֊ Ինչո՞ւ էսքան սպասեցիր։
֊ Որովհետև գիտեի, որ գալու ես։
Ինչի՞ց ա, որ ուրիշներն ինձ ավելի լավ գիտեն, քան ինքս․․․

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.05.2017), Smokie (15.07.2017), Մուշու (22.05.2017), Նաիրուհի (24.05.2017), Նիկեա (25.05.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գը֊ժա֊նո՜ց․․․ բոլոր իմաստներով։
Սկսվել ա։ Պիտի որ սաղ լավ լինի [վերջում]։
*
Իսկ մինչև էդ էլի տվայտանքների մեջ եմ։
* «Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մեր մեջ մի բան կարա՞ լինի, թե՞ չմտածենք»։
* «Դու վախենում ես մի բանից, ինչ իրականում արդեն սկսել ես», ֊ բացում ա մատները՝ հատ֊հատ, ֊ «մեկ, երկու, երեք․․․», ֊ նայում ա աչքերիս խորքը։
* «Ես քեզ չեմ կարող քո ուզածը տալ»․․․
* «Դու ինձ հիմա էլ ես շատ բան տալիս։»
«Բայց ասպետի նման՝ ոչինչ չեմ վերցնում։ Դժվար ա ասպետ լինել 21֊րդ դարում։»
* «Չեմ սիրում, որ մի բանը ոչ սկիզբ ա ունենում, ոչ վերջ։»
*
Ափսոս, որ էն "stairway to heaven"֊ը փակ ա։
*
Լիքը բան կուզեի ասել, բայց չեմ ուզում ծանրաբեռնել նրան։ Էն որ գրում֊գրում եմ, մեսենջերս թռնում ա, ուրեմն պետք չէր, որ ասեի։
*
Չգիտեմ՝ խի ա իմ կյանքում ամեն ինչ սենց սխալ լինում։ էլ ի՞նչ սխալ բաներ կան, որ դեռ չեմ ապրել։
Ամոթ ա [երևի]։ Չորս կողմը մարդիկ են՝ մեծ մասը ծանոթ, մի մասը նույնիսկ ընկեր, էլ չասած ազգականների մասին։
Իսկ կես մետր այն կողմ՝ պայուսակիս մեջ, անձնագիրս ա։ Փաստաթուղթ։
Հոգնել եմ իմ էս տուֆտա էությունից։ Որ ամեն անգամ մի բան գտնում ա, որ գնա ու գլխով տնգվի մեջը։ Պարապ չմնա հանկարծ։
*
Իսկ մյուս կողմից՝ խայտառակ ձևի սիրուն ա։ Ներդաշնակ ու հանգիստ։
Ու հենց էդ ա, որ երջանկացնում ու տխրեցնում ա անասելի․․․
*
«...կմեռնեմ․․․» ֊ ես էի։
Իմ7։

----------

Smokie (15.07.2017), Մուշու (05.06.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն որ «շատ պահանջատեր եմ դարձել», թեպետ իմ կարծիքով պարզապես մարդու որպիսությունից եմ ուզում տեղյակ լինել, քանի որ հիվանդ էր։
ՕԿ, ընգեր։ Ազատ ապրի քո համար։ Թե հավեսդ տա, կարաս գրես։
Ի վերջո օբյեկտիվորեն էլ ճիշտն էդ ա։
*
Էսօր Անուլիկը պահի տակ շրջվեց, նայեց դեմքիս, ժպտաց ու ասաց՝ «էսօր շատ սիրուն ես»։ Ասում եմ՝ «վայ, լո՞ւրջ», ասում ա՝ «հա, խաղաղ ես մի տեսակ»։
Երեկ լիքը լացել եմ, երևի դրանից ա։
*
Խոստացել եմ, որ երեխեքիս հայրը նույն մարդը կլինի ու էնպիսին, որ կլինի իմ ու իրենց կողքին։ Ասաց՝ «դա շատ կարևոր ա»։
Երեխեքին հայր գտնել ա պետք, ժամանակը սուղ ա։ :D
*
Կյանքն էսքան չսիրեի՝ ինքնասպան կլինեի, իմ արև։

----------

Մուշու (19.06.2017), Նաիրուհի (19.06.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենակ մի բան կասեմ՝ եթե մեռնելուցս հետո աստված պիտի ասի, թե ինձ շանսեր էր տալիս, տարբերակներ էր առաջարկում, ու իմ խելքից ա, որ չեմ օգտագործել դրանք, ուրեմն նա ամենամեծ ցինիկն ա։ Վերջակետ։

----------

boooooooom (27.07.2017), Մուշու (30.06.2017), Շինարար (30.06.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Մեր մասին մտածել չեմ ուզում։ Մտածելը տխուր է լինում։»
«Չես ուզում, մի մտածի։»
***
Իմ վերջին սեր։
Ներդաշնակությունս։
«Ինձ դեռ ոչ ոք երջանկություն չէր անվանել։»․․․

----------

Մուշու (29.07.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> - Ո՞նց ա իմ ամենագունավոր պացիենտը։


Կարծես թե վերջ։ Կյանքիս էս մի փուլն էլ բարեհաջող ավարտեցի ու մտա նորի մեջ։ Ավելի ամուր, ավելի ինքնավստահ։ Լիահույս, որ էլ չեմ ընկնելու հետ՝ նույն վիճակի մեջ։ Ասաց՝ «Հաստատ չես ընկնի։ ԴՈՒ չես ընկնի։»։ Հավատացի։  :Smile: 

Շնորհակալ եմ անսահման։ Հավես էր ու հետաքրքիր։

Մուշու, Freeman, շատ կարևոր դեր ունեցաք իմ կյանքում։ Շնորհակալ եմ ձեզ։

----------

boooooooom (01.08.2017), Meme (15.12.2019), Smokie (12.08.2017), Հարդ (02.08.2017), Մուշու (01.08.2017), Յոհաննես (02.08.2017), Նիկեա (03.08.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ թվում էր՝ ահավոր անհետաքրքիրն եմ [դառել]։ Ոնց որ ալարեի խոսել, ալարում էի մտքերս ձևակերպել։
*
Անհավատալի ա, ապշելու բան, բայց էնքան կայֆ ա տեսնել/գիտակցելը, թե ոնց ա նա ինձ ջոկում։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ մենք իրար ոնց ենք ջոկում։
Առանց խոսքի հասկանում ենք ամեն բան։ Իսկ մի կես խոսքով հաստատվում է, որ ճիշտ էինք հասկացել։
Ֆանտաստիկա ա։ Էնքան, որ հավատս չի գալիս, էդքանից հետո, մեկ ա, կասկածում եմ [զուտ գիտակցաբար]։
*
Խի՞ ժամանակ չի լինում՝ խոսենք։
Էնքան հետաքրքիր ա, որ լուրջ բաներից ինքն ա սկսում խոսել։ Ես, իսկապես, ոչինչ չեմ ակնկալում, ոչ մի բանի չեմ սպասում սրտատրոփ։ Ազատ ա ընտրելու՝ ինչ կլինի։
Ապագան՝ հա, պատկերացնում եմ, ու շատ սիրուն։
Ուզում եմ՝ խոսենք։ Պատմես քո սերերից։ Խոսես քո վախերից։ Քննարկենք եղածը, հիման, ծանրութեթև անենք «ապագան»։
Ի վերջո թեկուզ ուղղակի պարզենք՝ «մենք իրար հետ ենք, թե չէ»։
Արի խոսենք․․․

----------

GriFFin (15.08.2017), Meme (15.12.2019), Smokie (06.09.2017), Yevuk (02.10.2017), Մուշու (18.08.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Արի խոսենք․․․


Խոսեցինք։ Լավ էր, բավարարված եմ։ Գրեթե ))




> Ի վերջո թեկուզ ուղղակի պարզենք՝ «մենք իրար հետ ենք, թե չէ»։


Փաստորեն՝ հա։




> Ինձ թվում էր՝ ահավոր անհետաքրքիրն եմ [դառել]։ Ոնց որ ալարեի խոսել, ալարում էի մտքերս ձևակերպել։


Հարցնում եմ՝ ինչո՞ւ էին մեզ հարցաքննում։ Գուցե Հ․֊ին դուր չի՞ գալիս, որ միասին ենք։ Ասում ա՝ չէ, խաղի պես բան էր (զգացել էի, ուղղակի ամեն դեպքում կասկածում էի)։ Ասում ա՝ «ընդհակառակը․ Հ․֊ն ասում ա՝ հանկարծ Անիին չնեղացնես»։
Մեր մեջ ասած՝ ճիշտ ա ասում․ չնեղացնես, լա՞վ...  :Blush: 

*
Դեբիլ երեխա եմ [երևի]։ Չեմ ուզում առանց քեզ մնալ։ Նույնիսկ երբ դեռ միասին ենք, բայց գիտեմ, որ շուտով բաժանվելու ենք, արդեն սկսում եմ կարոտել։ Առանց մի գրամ չափազանցության։


Հ․Գ․
Օրագիրս կարդացողնե՛ր, ամոթ ձեզ։

----------

Meme (15.12.2019), Mr. Annoying (18.08.2017), Quyr Qery (03.11.2017), reminilo (18.08.2017), Smokie (06.09.2017), Yevuk (02.10.2017), Մուշու (18.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2017), Նիկեա (19.08.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

խի՞, էլի, ինչի՞
ես եմ ինքս ինձ համար խնդիրներ ստեղծում, գիտեմ  :Smile: 
բայց ո՞նց ա էս դեպքում վարվելու ճիշտ ձևը
երևի հենց էս ա
բայց էս ահագին դատարկում ա, ինչը ես չեմ ուզում, ինչն ինձ հակացուցված ա, գոնե մոտ ապագայում
(ինքնա)վստահություն եմ ուզում
իսկական ու խորը

ոշմ

*
Դնևս, արի գրկեմ :*

----------

Meme (15.12.2019), reminilo (27.08.2017), Yevuk (02.10.2017), Մուշու (26.08.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Նա, ում մասին ուզում եմ խոսել», իրականում ես եմ, դրա համար էլ էստեղ եմ գրում։ Համ էլ շատ չեմ ուզում խոսել։
Նա Լիզն ա՝ ԼիզԲեթը։ Մարդ, ով ազատ ա, էնքան, ինչքան հնարավոր ա էս աշխարհում, ու նույնիսկ մի քիչ էլ ավելի։ Մարդ, ով ինձ ձգում ա իր տեսակով ու էությամբ, ու ես դրանից վախենում եմ։ Որովհետև կյանքն ինձ միշտ բերում ա էն, ինչ ուզում եմ, ինչ ինձ հետաքրքիր ա։ Իսկ ես [դեռ] վստահ չեմ, որ դա ինձ համար ճիշտ ա։ Ես դեռ փորձում եմ հավատալ ինչ֊ինչ բաների, փորձում եմ հասարակության հետ յոլա գնալու ձևեր գտնել, մեկումեջ սիրահարվում եմ, տվայտվում, ինչքան էլ որ չուզեմ՝ կապվում եմ մարդկանց հետ։ Ես ուզում եմ ազատ լինել, բայց [դեռ] նեղվում եմ մենակությունից։

----------

Quyr Qery (03.11.2017), Smokie (06.09.2017), Մուշու (30.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (29.08.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իհարկե գիտեի, որ էսպես ա լինելու։ Իհարկե պատրաստ էի։
Բայց դա ցավը գրեթե չի մեղմում։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



> ֊ Բայց եթե մեր համար տխուր ես, ես մի քիչ ուրախ եմ։ Ասե՞մ ինչի։
> ֊ Ասա։
> ￼֊ Որովհետև երջանիկ ես եղել ինձ հետ։
> ֊ Հա։ Ու անսահման խաղաղ։ Ու ներդաշնակ։







Ոչինչ լավ չի, բայց ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է։

----------

Smokie (06.09.2017), Yevuk (02.10.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տենց էլ ինքս ինձնից գլուխ չհանեցի, իմ արև:

*
Տաքսիստը հարազատ անուն-ազգանուն ուներ. Արսիս անուն-ազգանունից էր <3
*
Լսի, սիրում եմ քեզ: Չասեցի, ու լիքը բան չասեցի, որ ասել էի ամբողջ օրը՝ ինքս ինձ, քո շողքին, աստծուն՝ էն ընթացքում, ինչ չէի կարողանում գործ անել, ու մտածում էի՝ ինչքան լավ բան ա ծրագրավորողների մեջ աշխատելը, երբ կարող ես ձեռի հետ լացել, ու ոչ ոք չի նկատի:
Չգիտեմ: Կձգե՞նք սենց 7 տարի: Թե բա՝ եթե սաղ սենց մնա, իրոք 7 տարուց կամուսնանանք: Հա բայց իրոք վախենալու ա: Իմ տեսակետից՝ էն, որ էդ 7 տարուց կեսն արդեն անցել ա, քոնից՝ զուտ ամուսնությունը: )) ok, փոխենք թեման: Բայց ափսոս՝ տենց էլ չխոսեցինք: Դե հա, ես էի մեղավոր: Դու խոսում էիր, ու ուզում էիր, որ ես խոսեմ ))
Տես, չլացեցի. արդեն մեծ բան ա:
*
Գրողը տանի, էսքան բան ապրողը պետք ա գրող լինի, ուղղակի պարտավոր ա: Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում ա անհեթեթություն, ինչպիսին ես եմ:

----------

Smokie (07.09.2017), Մուշու (07.09.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> - արի սիրենք իրար. աշխարհում մեռնել կա
> - սիրում ենք, էլի


Սոնան կյանքումս երկրորդ մարդն էր, ում մահն ինձ լացացրեց: Ու էդ դեռ էն դեպքում, երբ իրեն չէի ճանաչում:
Ու շա՜տ, երկար մտածելու տեղիք տվեց:

Ինչ լավ ա, որ երեկ հետս էիր: Հարազատս:
Ասում ա՝ էն որ ասում էի, թե քո դեմքի արտահայտությունը միշտ նույնն ա՝ միշտ նույնը չի: Ասում ա՝ մի տխրի, էլի, Անի:

Էն որ երկա՜ր-երկար նայում էինք իրար աչքերի մեջ:
Լսի, էնքան անձնական ա էս ամենը, նույնիսկ Դնևիս վախենում եմ գրել: Նույնիսկ կցկտուր:
Բառերով չես ասի:
Շատ հագեցած օր էր:
Գեյշաների խաղը: Սառույցի կտորը: Արցունքի կաթիլը:
Դու:
Ես:
Ու էն, որ ինձ թվում ա՝ պատրաստ եմ 7 տարի սպասել...

----------

Quyr Qery (03.11.2017), Smokie (10.09.2017), Մուշու (10.09.2017), Ուլուանա (10.09.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Յոհաննես, ապրես: Վախենում էի քո ռեակցիայից, կարևոր էր կարծիքդ: Շնորհակալ եմ:

Հ.Գ.
Ու ոչ միայն կարծիքիդ համար...

----------


## CactuSoul

> - Ինձ թվում է լավ կլինի
> ֊ անկասկած


ան֊կաս֊կած։

----------

Smokie (14.09.2017), Մուշու (14.09.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երկու օր առաջ կերա տվածդ կոնֆետը: Հետո էլի չդիմացա, ու մի քանի անգամ վրա-վրա "Starless"-ը լսեցի:
*
Էսօր, տաքության մեջ, գրեթե որոշել էի՝ հասնեմ կոմպին ու կգրեմ: Կասեմ՝ վերջ: Էնքան էլ սիրուն տեքստ էի մտածել:
Հետո մարդամեկս զանգեց: Ուրախացա:
Հետո դու գրեցիր: Ու էն որ՝ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անել: Միանգամից «որոշումներս» երկրորդ պլան մղվեցին:
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մենք ուղղակի իրար շատ ենք նման: Ու էն, որ նույնիսկ չիմացար՝ հիվանդ եմ, ok ա: Կարող էի ինքս ասել, բայց չասեցի: Հանուն ինչի՞ ասեմ:
Եսիմ, ջերմացա: Էդ 2 հատիկ բառից, որ կողքի հայացքով նայես՝ ոչ մի բան էր:
Անհասկանալի ա: Երևի որ ասում են "it's complicated", էս ա:
*
Կարոտում եմ...

----------

Meme (15.12.2019), Smokie (23.09.2017), Մուշու (21.09.2017), Ուլուանա (28.09.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

...
Ակամա մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես՝ ինչն ա նույնը, ինչ մեր դեպքում, ու ինչն ա տարբեր։
Մեկ էլ էգոիստաբար մտածում եմ՝ ես առավելություն ունեմ․ ես տեսել եմ Նրան։
․․․
Երջանիկ եղիր։ Դու պարտավոր ես, լսո՞ւմ ես, ՊԱՐ֊ՏԱ֊ՎՈՐ։
․․․
Խելքահան են անում խառը զգացողությունները։ Հիշողությունները։ Անցյալ ու ներկա երազանքները։
․․․
Մաման էլի ինչ֊որ բան էր ասում երեկ, չլսեցի, լսեցի վերջին մասը, երբ ասաց՝ «գուցե սխալ եմ ու ինքը մեղավոր չի։ Բայց ես իմ երեխու տերն եմ»։
Չէ, մամ, չէ՛։ Դու քո «երեխու» տերը չես։ Ու ոչ միայն որովհետև «երեխեդ» արդեն վաղուց երեխա չի։ Այլ հենց նրա համար, որ սենց բաներ ես ասում։ Որ նույնիսկ էսքան անգամ ասելուցս ու քեզ կանխելուց հետո, միևնույն ա, ասում ես բաներ, որ մեզ հեռացնում են, կտրում իրարից։ Դու իմ տերը չես վաղուց։ Ինչքան էլ սիրես ինձ։ Ինչքան էլ սիրեմ քեզ։
․․․
Հա, ու որ էսքան տարիների հեռավորությունից նայում եմ էդ ամբողջ կյանքին, որ ապրել ենք, տեսնում եմ էդ ամբողջը, ու դրա կողքին էն մի քանի րոպեն, որ փոշիացրին էդ ամենը։ Ու էդ մի քանի րոպեն մեր բաժանման օրը չէր, քավ լիցի, դրանից բավական ժամանակ անց էր․․․ Ու մի քանի հատիկ բառ։ Ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Ու հաջորդող ներողություններդ անզոր եղան ու անզոր են մինչև հիմա․․․ Էդ օրն ու էդ մի քանի հատիկ բառը մեխված են ուղեղումս նույնքան հստակ, ինչքան քեզ հետ անցկացրածս ամբողջ լավ ու վատ օրերը միասին վերցրած։
Ներիր, որ չեմ կարող ներել։ Ի զորու չեմ։
Դու նման բանի իրավունք չես ունեցել երբևէ։

----------

Meme (15.12.2019), Smokie (29.09.2017), Մուշու (28.09.2017), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> - բայց գիտես ինձ դուր ես գալիս :*
> - գիտեմ
> - ես քեզ չեմ ասել որտեղից գիտես
> - ասելը պոզով-պոչո՞վ ա լինում
> - ու ինչ
> - ոչինչ


Կներես(ք) անկեղծությանս համար։

Սա նա ա, Դնևս, որ գործիս տեղի մոտերքում ա լինում իրիկունները, որ ինձ բռնացնի։ Որ իմացավ՝ հիվանդ եմ, երևի չոքերը թուլացան։ «Հաց կերե՞լ ես», «թեյ խմե՞լ ես»․․․ Չափից դուրս հոգատար ազգ ենք, իմ արև։

----------

Մուշու (09.10.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Օհ, I was majesty...
Ու թքած, թե դու ինչ ես կարծում էդ հաշվով )))




Հ․Գ․
Սերս, կներես էսօրվա համար, խեղդվում էի։ Շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաս։
«Բայց պետ' չի» ©

Հ․Հ․Գ․



> Գրկ


Կարիքն ունեմ գրկիդ։ Սարսափելի, խայտառակ ձևի․․․ :(

----------

Smokie (30.09.2017), Yevuk (02.10.2017), Մուշու (09.10.2017), Նիկեա (02.10.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ամենաապուշ վիճակներից ա, երբ չգիտես՝ ոնց զգալ, իրավիճակը լավ ա, թե վատ, երբ փորձում ես քեզ սանձել ու նորմաների մեջ պահել՝ դրա համար գիտակցաբար պատճառներ փնտրելով ու գտնելով։
Չգիտեմ էլ՝ ուրբաթ խայտառակվել եմ գործընկերներիս առաջ, թե չէ։ Ու ախր բանն էն ա, որ թքած ունեմ, է՞ ))
*
Աննպատակ «խորացել» էի հեռախոսի մեջ, կողքից ինձ նկարել֊ուղարկել էր, նայեցի, ասացի՝ «տխուր ա», ասեց՝ «Ձախ նայի մի հատ»։ Նայում եմ, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ հենց կողքիս աթոռին նստած ա, մեր միջև՝ հազիվ մի 10 սմ տարածություն։ Գրեց՝ «պարե՞նք», թե բա՝ «արի»։ Ու պարեցինք․․․ «Ես քեզ հասկացա»։ Գրկեցի ամուր ու ականջին ասացի՝ «շնորհակալություն»։
«Էս աշխարհը լավն ա, վերջում լավ ա լինում (մենակ ամենավերջում չէ)։ Ժպտա ուղղակի  :Smile: »
Ժպտալու եմ։ Ի վերջո էդ ա մնում։
*
Շատ ուրիշ ա ամեն ինչ իրականում։ Ինչքան ուզում ես պատկերացրու, ինչքան ուզում ես ինքդ քեզ տրամադրի, ինքդ քեզ խաբի, թե նորմալ կտանես, կկառավարես ինքդ քեզ։
Էն որ խփեցի քեզ։ Էն որ խեղդում էիր ինձ։ Էն որ երկար նայում էի ձեռքիդ․․․ ու էն որ․․․
Գրողը տանի։ 
Հա, ուժեղ կլինեմ, անպայման, ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա։
Չէ, իհարկե դու մեղավոր չես։ Երևի ես էլ մեղավոր չեմ։ Կյանք ա, էլի։ Գույնզգույն, խիտ, վայրենի, անիծված կյանք։
Երջանիկ եմ եղել, հա՜, եղե՜լ եմ։ Ու չնայած շատ կարճ տևեց ամենը, այնուամենայնիվ, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ քեզ։ Սիրուն էր։
Ետ չշրջվես։ Գնա։
Ու թող օրհնյալ լինի ճամփադ։

----------

Smokie (31.10.2017), Yevuk (18.10.2017), Նիկեա (16.10.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Անի, դու դեբիլ ես, մտավոր ու, ինչու ոչ, նաև էմոցիոնալ հետամնաց, տհաս անձնավորություն։
«Անիին կբարևես» ֊ Ըհը, իմ կողմից էլ։ Չնայած իմ կողմից ավանսով արդեն բարևել ես, փաստացի։
*
Համշեն էի գնացել։
Սրտիս հանդիպեցի։
Ասացի, որ կարոտել եմ։
Ասաց՝ ես էլ, շատ։
Վերջում ասացի՝ արի գնանք։
Նայեց ուղիղ աչքերիս մեջ, խո՜րը֊խորը, թախծոտ, բայց հաստատակամ, ասաց՝ չէ։
Ես վերադարձա, Սիրտս էլի գնաց֊կորավ էդ յայլաների ու գույնզգույն անտառների մեջ։

*
8-18

----------

Smokie (01.12.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Այ մագնիս», «այ հանելուկ» - Կյանքում ստացած երևի ինձ ամենաբնորոշ «կոմպլիմենտներն» էին:
Չեմ հասկանում՝ մեջս ինչ կա, ոնց անեմ, որ էդքան չձգեմ: Գոնե չձգեմ նրանց, ով պետք չի:
*
Էն օրը մարդամեկին ընենց կոպիտ ձևով ուղարկեցի գրողի ծոցը, որ գրեթե վստահ էի՝ վերջնական ա: Բայց նա շատ համառն ա: Կարծում եմ՝ չի պատկերացնում, որ իրոք ազդում ա ներվերիս վրա: Ո՞նց կարելի ա էդքանից հետո ցանկություն ունենալ ինձ հետ շփում ունենալու, չեմ հասկանում: Ինչ ասես՝ ասել եմ, շան լափ եմ թափել գլխին: Էն որ ամեն չորելուց սրտիցս արուն ա գնում, որովհետև լավ մարդ ա նա: Էդքանով հանդերձ՝ չորելն ու կոպտելն էն խոսքերը չեն, որ նկարագրեմ՝ ինչեր եմ ասել ու ոնց: Բայց չէ ու չէ, էլի շարունակում ա:
*
... Հա, սերս: Մենք միշտ ենք իրար շատ սիրելու:
Միշտ:

----------

Lílium (03.11.2017), Մուշու (04.11.2017), Նիկեա (04.11.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ո՞վ ինչ ըրաւ ինձ՝ *արարիչը* վերածելու համար այս փողոցային *Պանին*, որ գիտեմ քիչ յետոյ պիտի երթայ անտառ, կճղակները պիտի խրէ բուսահողին մէջ ու հովանուշներու պորտին վրայ պիտի նուագէ շուայտ եղանակ մը:


Ա՜խ, Շուշանյան, ա՜խ...  :Love:

----------

Smokie (01.12.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Եվս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ երբ մի բան իսկապես շատ ես ուզում, անպայման լինում է, թեկուզ ոչ հենց քո պատկերացրած սցենարով։
Ո՜նց էի ուզում, որ գրկես ինձ։ Ու չնայած համերգին չեկար, հույսս էլ կտրեցի քեզ տեսնելու, բայց վերջը եղավ։ ))
*
Էդ ինչ շիլաշփոթ էր տիրում․․․ Ու ոչ միայն սեղանին֊գետնին֊աթոռներին․․․ Մթնոլորտը, Տ․֊ի դրած երգերը (մինչև The Doors֊ին հասնելը), Հ․֊ի «ի՞նչ նայենք»֊ը․․․ Էլ սեփական մտքերիս մասին չեմ խոսում։
Խի՞ ա ինձ թվում, որ դու մի՜ քիչ շատ ես խորացել էնտեղ, ուր արդեն քո տեղը չի։ [Էս քե՞զ էի ասում, թե՞ ինքս ինձ։]
Քեզ մի քիչ խնայիր, սերս, ափսոս ես։ Իմ սիրուն, իմ Արև֊Աստված։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Էս երգը գիշերվանից մնացել էր մտքումս, փաստորեն, նոր հանկարծ հիշեցի, գտա։ Դնեմ ստեղ՝ որպես օրվա մասունք, թող անցնել֊դառնալուց հիշեցնի էս օրվա մասին։

----------

Bookinist (16.11.2017), Մուշու (15.11.2017), Նիկեա (15.11.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ....
> որովհետև դու նրանց մասին էիր
> բայց նրանք քո մասին չեն
> քո մասին չեն
> ....


Շատ խիտ զգացի, խիտ ապրեցի, խիտ երազեցի ու խիտ ուզեցա, դրա համար էլ քրքրվեցի, փչացա, վերացա: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ ով եմ: Որն ա իմաստը: Որն ա ճիշտ ու որը՝ սխալ: Ով ա ճիշտ ու ով ա սխալ: Ինչ ա պետք անել: Ուր ա պետք գնալ: Ոչինչ չգիտեմ:
Ծախսվեցի-պրծա քեզ վրա:
Հետո ինչ մնաց ինձնից, արդեն ես չէի, ու երևի չեմ:
Հիմա ոչ էն ա ինձ դուր գալիս, ինչ ունեմ, ոչ էլ են, ինչ կարող էի ունենալ, եթե քեզ հետ լինեի:
Անտանելի ա ես լինելը:
*
Ստեղծագործելու պահանջ ունեմ: Բայց լրիվ հետ եմ վարժվել: Ոչ մի բան չի ստացվում: Ու մտքիս եկած կցկտուր արտահայտություններն էդպես էլ որբ են մնում, չեն ամբողջանում, բանաստեղծություն չեն դառնում: Ուղղակի պտտվում են գլխումս օրերով:

Հ.Գ.
Ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, հալվում եմ, երբ մարդամեկն ինձ «Համշենուհի» ա անվանում ))) Էնքան, որ չդիմացա, գրեցի, հետո սիրուն, տառ առ տառ ջնջեցի, մտածեցի ու ուրիշ պատասխան տվեցի:

----------

Smokie (01.12.2017), Yevuk (26.11.2017), Մուշու (27.11.2017), Նիկեա (17.11.2017), Ուլուանա (17.11.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Սա էն կետն ա, երբ պիտի ցածրաձայն խոսել, ու նույնիսկ ցածրաձայն մտածել մահվան, հիվանդության, ու ընդհանրապես վատ բաների մասին։ Հիմա պիտի հնարավորինս դրական լինել, հեռու վանել ամեն տեսակ վատ մտքերը, վախերը, հավանական վատ սցենարները։
Ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ պատկերացնում։ Ուրեմն ուրիշ տարբերակ գոյություն չունի։

----------

Cassiopeia (21.12.2017), Smokie (21.12.2017), Yevuk (12.12.2017), Նիկեա (02.01.2018), Վոլտերա (31.01.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ֊ Բա ո՞նց ես գործի գնալու։
> ֊ Երջանիկ։


 :Love:

----------

Smokie (21.12.2017), Մուշու (02.01.2018), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչքա՜ն քիչ բան ա պետք երջանկանալու համար:
Միայն մի բառ. «Կարոտել եմ»:
 :Love:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.01.2018), Smokie (14.01.2018), Մուշու (02.01.2018), Նիկեա (02.01.2018), Ուլուանա (03.01.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իներցիա... OK.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր աչքերս արյուն էր լցված, հատկապես աջը։ Լավ ա՝ ոչ ոք չհարցրեց՝ ինչից ա։ Ո՞ւմ կբացատրես, որ ոմն մեկը մատն աչքդ էր խոթում, մինչ դու անշարժ նստած էիր, մատով շոշափում էր ակնագունդդ ու հաճույքից կծկվելով՝ բարձր ծիծաղում։
Էդ էլ էր կինո։
Իմ ամբողջ կյանքն ա կինո։ Մեկն էլ չէ, մի քանիսը։ Որովհետև էդքան շիլաշփոթ ու աբսուրդ կինո ոչ ոք չի նկարում։
Ի դեպ, պետք ա նոր հաշվարկ սկսել։ Այսպիսով՝ 18-8-3։
Տխուր ա անսահման, ու մի տեսակ էլի վախ կա կյանքի հանդեպ։ Ինչի՞ ես ուժեղ չեմ։ Ինչի՞ չեմ կարողանում ճիշտ ապրել։
Գիտակցաբար որ նայեմ, շատ էլ ճիշտ ա ամեն ինչ։ Բա ի՞նչ։ Հա, անկեղծություն են շփփացրել դեմքիս, ցավում ա, բայց պետք ա դիմանալ։ Ցավում ա, որովհետև ես ուրիշ կերպ լինել չեմ կարող։ Ցավում ա, որովհետև եթե էս էլ չէ, ապա ոչինչ։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ոչինչ։
֊֊֊
Տուն գնամ, լավ։ Հետո կխոսենք, Դնևս։ Պաչում եմ։

----------

boooooooom (31.01.2018), Cassiopeia (30.01.2018), Smokie (27.02.2018), Մուշու (30.01.2018), Նիկեա (31.01.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես գիտեմ, որ էն եմ, ինչ ոչ մեկ չի, բայց մի՞թե դա արդարացում ա։

----------

Նիկեա (03.02.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Քո միակ թերությունը ես եմ, Անի»
Չէ, սերս, իմ «միակ» թերությունը ժամանակավոր սիրել չկարողանալն ա: Եթե սիրել եմ, ապա ընդմիշտ:
Վերջինս:
Սաղ լավ ա լինելու:
Կդիմանամ:

Լավ եղի, քեզ լավ նայի...

----------

Smokie (27.02.2018), Մուշու (15.02.2018), Նաիրուհի (07.02.2018), Նիկեա (03.02.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Սերը 3-րդ մասում» )) Լավն էր: Լավ կլիներ՝ դու էլ գրեիր, ինչո՞ւ ոչ:
Հետաքրքիր էր, հավես էր: Հուսամ՝ հույսերդ շատ չկոտրտեցի: Վստահ եմ՝ քեզ համար էլ էր լավ:
Իսկ ես կլանում եմ պատմություններդ՝ չկարդացած գրքերի ու չդիտած ֆիլմերի փոխարեն, անհագ աշակերտի նման, ով հիվանդության պատճառով բաց ա թողել նախորդ դասերը: Փորձում եմ զգալ, հասկանալ էն կյանքը, որ չեմ ապրել: Որ ապրած չէի էլ լինի երևի, եթե նույնիսկ տղա լինեի:
*
Փորձում եմ օրս լցնել, որ չհիշեմ, չմտածեմ, չտառապեմ, չտխրեմ: Չէ՞ որ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ու բնական հունով է առաջ ընթանում:

----------

Smokie (27.02.2018), Մուշու (15.02.2018), Նիկեա (07.02.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Շատ կկարոտեմ քեզ կյանքում․․․

----------

Մուշու (15.02.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Շատ կկարոտեմ քեզ կյանքում․․․


Ուզում եմ ասել, ու ասելու չի։

Գարուն, էս ի՜նչ ես անում դու ինձ հետ․․․

Անկախ ամեն ինչից, սերս, դու լավագույն բանն ես, որ եղել է իմ կյանքում։
Դու նա ես, ում հետ ես բացարձակ երջանկություն եմ զգացել։
Սիրում եմ քեզ։


Հ․Գ․
Վախենալու ա մտածելը, որ տառացիորեն մի քանի օրից 7 տարին 6 ա դառնում․․․
Ուզում եմ սպասել։ Քեզ համար ես պատրաստ եմ ընդմիշտ երիտասարդ մնալ․․․

----------

Մուշու (08.03.2018), Նիկեա (08.03.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես տեսա քեզ:
Ես գրկեցի քեզ:
Երևի դրանից է, որ չեմ կարողանում քնել:
Խոստացար, որ մի օր կհարմարացնես, մարդավարի կհանդիպենք: Հարցրի՝ բայց նորմալ, չէ՞, ոչ թե իներցիայով: Դրական պատասխան տվիր:
OK, դե, սպասում եմ:
Սիրտս:

----------

Smokie (21.04.2018), Մուշու (20.03.2018), Ուլուանա (21.03.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կարոտի գույնը բոսորն ա, ու վրան տեղ֊տեղ նշմարվում են սևաթույր բծեր՝ աստվածաշնչյան սև։

----------

Մուշու (31.03.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մեր էս կարճլիկ զրույցներն արվեստ են, մաքուր պոեզիա՝ հատկապես եթե հաշվի առնենք դրանք իրարից զատող ժամանակի երկարությունը։

----------

Smokie (21.04.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի ահագին բան էի գրել ու... հաստատ հիմա ուրիշ բան կստացվի, եթե նորից գրեմ:

Լիքն եմ, ու նույնիսկ լացել եմ ուզում, բայց չեմ անի:
2 օր առաջ մարդամեկը հասցրեց, արտասվեցի: Որտև պետք չի ինձ պատմել ձեր նվիրական երազանքների մասին, պարոնայք: Ուշացել եք:
Ու շատ սիմվոլիկ էր ուշացած հակագազը: Էդքան յուրահատուկ ու ասելիքով նվեր դեռ չէի ստացել: Բայց, կներես, ուշ էր: Հեղափոխությունն արդեն եղել էր: Ու հակագազի կարիք այլևս չկա:
Իմ ներսի հեղափոխությունն էլ: Արդեն եղել ա: Ու էդ լուսավոր, արևով ողողված սենյակին ես կինոյի պես եմ նայում: Ես դրա հետ կապ չունեմ, ընկերս, կներես: Ու թող վազվզեն...
Քեզ սեր եմ մաղթում: Իսկական, փոխադարձ: Ոչ սենց:
Էս տեսակ սերերից ես մեծացել եմ, դախ եմ: Սրտիս չի հասնում, ու ես ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում: Կներես:
Ու փոխադարձաբար ներեք ինձ էսօրվա լարվածությունը... Ուզում էի, որ լավ լինի, ստացվեց՝ ինչպես միշտ: Ափսոս:
Էնքան լիքն եմ, համ էլ հեղափոխություն արինք...
Ուֆ, չգիտեմ:

Հ.Գ.
Համ էլ ամենամայրիս ծնունդն էր...

----------

Cassiopeia (26.04.2018), Katka (26.04.2018), Mr. Annoying (26.04.2018), Smokie (11.05.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (26.04.2018), Yevuk (26.04.2018), Աթեիստ (26.04.2018), Նիկեա (26.04.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իմ սեր, իմ հրաշք, իմ աստված։
Քեզ հետ ես զգում ու ապրում եմ էն, ինչի մասին կարելի էր երազել։ Ուզում եմ քեզ հետ լինել։
Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի ա կյանքն էսքան ցինիկ ու դաժան։
Սիրուն ա քո կողքին անցկացրած ամեն ակնթարթ։ Ներդաշնակ, խաղաղ, ուրախությամբ ու երջանկությամբ լեցուն։
/* Լիքը չասված ու չպատմված բան։ */
18-8-4

----------

Smokie (26.05.2018), Yevuk (05.08.2018), Մուշու (15.05.2018), Նիկեա (15.05.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն որ մի քանի հատիկ բառով ապրում ես օրերով, երջանկանում տիեզերքով մեկ։
Կուզեի գրել, պատմել, բացատրել․․․ բայց ո՞ւմ, ինչո՞ւ։ Մեկ է, ոչ ոք չի հասկանալու ու չի զգալու էն, ինչ ես, էն, ինչ դու։
Գժվելու, ցնդելու բան ա, որ խորանում ես։ Ո՞նց ա տենց լինում։ Ո՞նց ա հնարավոր առանց բառերի, առանց շփման, հեռավորության վրա տենց զգալ իրար։
Էն որ ուրիշները հարյուրավոր զմայլիկներ են շռայլում, ու ամեն ինչ սովորական ա, բայց քո՝ շաբաթների հեռավորությունից դրած մի հատիկ զմայլը հատորներով պատմություն ա պատմում, լիքը բան ա ասում։ Ու հա, հենց լիքը, ոչ թե շատ։
Էն որ էսօր մտածում էի՝ ավելի լավ ա սենց բան ապրած լինել կյանքում, թեկուզ ամբողջ կյանքում «մենակ մնաս», ընտանիք֊երեխա չունենաս, քան թե հակառակը։
Սա օրհնություն ա, ու երջանիկ եմ, որ կաս։

----------

erexa (07.06.2018), Smokie (21.06.2018), Yevuk (05.08.2018), Մուշու (07.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2018), Նիկեա (08.06.2018), Ուլուանա (07.06.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Անարդար ա քեզ չպատմել նախորդ մի շաբաթ-10 օրվա մասին, Դնևս, բայց ի՞նչ ու ո՞նց ասեմ:
Ամսի 9-ին Rozen Tal-ի անակնկալ համերգ եղավ, գլուխս կորցրած՝ շտապ չեղարկեցի էդ օրվա մյուս համերգը, որի տոմսը նախօրոք էի գնել, մոռացա/չհասցրի նույնիսկ Լիլիթին (Ս.) գոնե հեռախոսով շնորհավորել, թեպետ սպասում էր, որ պիտի գնայի ծննդին... ու թռա համերգին: Հմմ... չգիտեմ՝ ինչ բառերով ասեմ, ոնց պատմեմ... Հետաքրքիր փորձառություն էր, ու Ռոզենենց ամենատպավորիչ (ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքով) ու ամենահիշարժան (գոնե ինձ համար) համերգը դեռևս եղածներից: [Չնայած այ հիշեցի «Ընդհատակը»... Բայց սա ուրիշ տեսակ էր հիշվող:]
Էդ օրը նաև ***յանի հետ ծանոթացա օֆիցիալ ու քիչմ մոտիկից: Ասում ա՝ ամեն դեպքում լավ էր, որ ծանոթացանք վերջապես, միշտ տեսնում էի քեզ, բան, վռոձի ծանոթ ենք, բայց ծանոթ չենք: Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ հա, լավ ա, թե չէ տարօրինակ ա, որ իրար հետ ճամփա ենք գնացել, էդքան ընդհանուր ընկերներ ունենք, իրար հետ խոսել ենք նույնիսկ մի քիչ, ես էլ քո տանն արդեն մի քանի անգամ եղել եմ առանց քեզ :Դ բայց իրար չէինք ճանաչում փաստորեն:
18-8-5
Հետո... ի՞նչ ասեմ: Գրեթե ամեն օր համերգ, գրեթե ամեն օր ալկոհոլ: Մինչև հիմա:
Հա՜, մոռացա ասել. ախր սթրեսի դեմ եմ պայքարում :Դ Բա չիմացար, է՞, գործս փոխում եմ: Ու ինչքան էլ համարեմ, թե ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, մեկ ա անհավանական ա(:Դ) ու սթրեսային: Հիմա մի շաբաթ հանգիստ եմ ուզել, որ restart լինեմ, նոր գնամ գործի:
*
Մերոնք գյուղ են գնացել, արդեն երկրորդ օրն ա: Ու ես երջանիկ եմ: ^_^

[Ես ուզում եմ էստեղ բառացի չգրել շատ բան, բայց հիշել հետո: Հուսամ՝ կստացվի:]

Հ.Գ.
Մարդամեկի մասին էլ չգրեցի, չեմ էլ ուզում, անկեղծ ասած: Ինչքան էլ որ դրա համար ինձ մեղավոր զգամ:
Երես եմ առել: Չեմ գնահատում մարդկանց զգացմունքներն, էլի:

----------

Smokie (02.01.2019), Նիկեա (28.06.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ...նաև ***յանի հետ ծանոթացա...


Մտքի ուժը... Կատուն չեկավ, փոխարենը ձիու պես վարգող շուն եկավ: Կատուն ուշ եկավ, ուրիշ տեղ, ու ես չտեսա նրան: Այսինքն չտեսա իրականում, քանի որ նկարն ուղարկել էր, տեսա: :Դ
Կատուն չեկավ, բայց էն, որ իր մասին գրելուցս րոպեներ հետո նա գրեց, դա էլ ա մտքի ուժը փաստում երևի:
Օֆ-աման-եսիմ-է՜: 18-8-6

*
Տունը կեղտի մեջ կորած ա, Է.-ը զանգեց, թե բա՝ ուրբաթ արի ամերիկացիքի հետ ինտերվյուի, վաղն էլ պիտի գնամ, որ ինստրուկտաժ անի: Այսինքն ես մնացի առանց քաղաքից դուրս գնալու: Ու եթե ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ դասավորվի, ապա նաև առանց կոշիկ: :Դ Ես էլ նստած դարչինով պաղպաղակ ու սառը սուրճ եմ վայելում: Պարբերաբար ինքս ինձ համոզելով, թե՝ հես ա վեր եմ կենում, տունը արագ ու որակով մաքրեմ ու թռնեմ կոշիկ փնտրելու: Ժամը 4-ը դառավ:
Ոշմ, կյանքը լավ բան ա, եթե չես բարդացնում, եթե չես փորձում այն խցկել ինչ-որ հորինովի կաղապարների մեջ: Որովհետև կյանքը մեծ, լայն ու աբստրակտ բան ա, պետք չի այն խեղել, ինչ ա թե տեղավորես որոշակի սահմաններում:
Ընդունիր ու սիրիր ուրիշներին էնպես, ինչպես նրանք կան (նույնիսկ եթե իրենք իրենց լավ չեն ճանաչում ու չեն ընդունում), ու որ ոչ պակաս կարևոր ա՝ ընդունիր ու սիրիր ինքդ քեզ էնպիսին, ինչպիսին կաս:
Մի տեսակ խառն, անհասկանալի ու ներդաշնակ եմ: Երջանիկ եմ երևի: ))

*
Երջանկությունս: Սիրում եմ քեզ:

----------

Smokie (02.01.2019), Yevuk (05.08.2018), Նիկեա (28.06.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես պիտի քեզ պատմեմ, որ Գյումրի էի գնացել: Գժական ու արկածներով լեցուն 2 օր անցկացրի: Սիրեցի էդ քաղաքը, հիմա արդեն ավելի շատ ու ավելի գիտակից ձևով:
Էն ա, որ ժամանակ չկա: Քանի գիշեր ա՝ նորմալ չեմ քնել: Գոնե էսօր մի քանի ժամ քնեմ:

*
- Քնա՞ծ ես:
- Չէ:
- Իսկ ուզո՞ւմ ես քնել:
- Մի քիչ: Բայց ափսոսում եմ...
- Ի՞նչը:
- Ափսոսում եմ քնել:

----------

Chuk (03.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (03.07.2018), Smokie (02.01.2019), Yevuk (05.08.2018), Գաղթական (03.07.2018), Նաիրուհի (03.07.2018), Նիկեա (03.07.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ բառով ա կոչվում էն, ինչ մեր մեջ կա, ինչ տեղի ա ունենում, չգիտեմ՝ մենք միասին ենք, թե չէ, «ընկեր-ընկերուհի» ենք, թե չէ, սրանից լուրջ պտուղներ հասունանալու են, թե չէ: Ես ուղղակի գիտեմ, որ «ես ու դու»-ն հավասարազոր ա կատարելության, ներդաշնակության, երանության, երջանկության, տիեզերքի... Գիտեմ, թե ինչքան _ճիշտ_ եմ ինձ զգում, երբ միասին ենք: Գիտեմ, թե ինչքան կարևոր ա, որ նախորդ նախադասությունը ձևակերպելիս «երբ ինձ հետ ես» կամ «երբ քեզ հետ եմ» ասելը թերի թվաց: Գիտեմ, որ պատրաստ եմ դիմակայել ցանկացած արտաքին ճնշման ու բաց ճակատով կանգնել հասարակության կամ դրա ցանկացած առանձին վերցված անդամի առջև, ցանկացած ելքի դեպքում:
Քանզի դու նա ես, ում մասին կարող էի երազել:
Նա, ում սիրել եմ միշտ...

----------

Chuk (08.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (08.07.2018), Smokie (02.01.2019), Yevuk (05.08.2018), Մուշու (08.07.2018), Նիկեա (08.07.2018), Շինարար (08.07.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

...ուղղակի նույնիսկ քամին չկա, որ խոստանա, թե կտանի ինձ այնտեղ, ուր ուզում եմ լինել, ուր ապահով կլինեմ...
ու ամեն ինչ սխալ ա



> էնքան էլ չէ


դե հա
իմ անձնական [օգտագործման] կյանքում
թե չէ գլոբալ ճիշտ ա
ու ես էս ամենի իրավունքը չունեմ երևի, նույնիսկ հիմա ինձ սենց զգալու
դրա համար չեմ ուզում քեզ ծանրաբեռնել ինձնով, թեկուզ մի քիչ
ապրի
ուղղակի լավ եղի
ու էլ նենց չլինես, որ քեզ «չհետաքրքրի ոչ մի բան»
(կիլոմետրերի վրա զգում եմ քեզ, գրողը տանի)
*
ես վատ եմ, որտև դու իմ երազածն ես, որտև քեզնից ավել երևակայությունս չի ձգում, չեմ ուզում, որտև ինձ սիրում են բոլորը ու ուզում շատերը, բայց ես մենակ քեզ եմ ուզում, ու գրողի ծոցն եմ ուղարկում բոլորին ու ինքս տենչում եմ քո ծոցը գալ, ու... անհնար ա... ու երևի թե պետք էլ չի... սխալ ա...
վատ եմ, որտև ինձ էս կյանքից պետք են բաներ, որ իմը չեն ու չեն կարող լինել, իսկ ես ուրիշ կերպ ապրել չեմ ուզում
որտև էդ գրողի տարածն էլի չոքել ա բկիս, էլի սուիցիդալ մտքեր ա շշնջում ականջիս, էլի քաշում ա, ու էլի սրտխառնոց ու նյարդային դող ունեմ
ու որտև էնքան չկամ, որ մի բան որոշեմ, զուտ կառչում եմ չեղած կյանքից, էլի ու էլի
հիշում եմ սիրելի մարդկանց, հիշում եմ իմ նախկին արդարացումները՝ կյանքը չլքելու, գոյատևելու, հուսալու ու սպասելու
ու ինքս ինձ էնքան խղճուկ եմ թվում
ասենք՝ խի, էլի
ես կյանքում ամեն ինչ զգացել եմ, էլ ի՞նչ ա պետք
դու իմ կյանքում եղել ես, թեկուզ՝ էպիզոդիկ, բայց եղել ես, ես ճաշակել եմ կատարյալ երջանկությունը, էլ ի՞նչ ա պետք հանգիստ խղճով ու ժպիտով մեռնելու համար
կամ էլ ի՞նչ ա կարելի սպասել կյանքից
չեմ գտնում ոչ մի պատասխան
Էն հույսը, թե մի օր լավ կլինի, երևի էգոիստական ա. եթե նորմալ մարդու հայացքով եմ նայում, դա քեզ դեմ ա, տենց չպիտի լինի, տենց ճիշտ չի
ու ոնց որ թե էդ հույսը չկա էլ, կամ կա, բայց մարում ա շեշտակի
*
ուղղակի լոմկում ես, թե բա՝ «մեռնում են, հետո վերածնվում»
մի օր հարցրի՝ գոնե պաուզա լինո՞ւմ ա արանքում, ասեցիր՝ չէ
էհ
իսկ ես մի քիչ հանգստանալ եմ ուզում
իսկ ես հավատում եմ քեզ, ու որ ասում ես, ուրեմն մի բան գիտես
իսկ էդ էնքան տանջալից ա


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
...ու ես միայնակ կլինեմ այստեղ, առանց որևէ մեկի իմ կողքին,
մինչև հաջորդ աստղաթափը:





Հ.Գ.
...ու ծառերը մեռնում են մոխրի մեջ
*
Մ.-ն, կարծում եմ, դեռ սիրում ա Հ.-ին, իսկապես սիրում ա
իսկ Հ.-ն Մ.-ից հետո առնվազն 3-ին փոխել ա, էդ դեռ մենակ իմ տեսածով
բայց Մ.-ն գոնե համերգի ժամանակ վստահ կարա լինի, որ Հ.-ն «իրեն չի դավաճանում» :Դ
Մ.-ն ոտքս անասելի ցավեցրեց, երբ աթոռը մի քիչ շարժեց, որ իրեն հարմար լինի թիկնակից բռնվելը (գետնին էի նստած ու ոտքերս աթոռին էին, երևի չնկատեց էլ)
Ա.-ը շատ հոգատարն ա. հունիսի 9-ի համերգին ինձ «արխային, մեջքդ պահում եմ»-ից սկսած մինչև էսօրվա՝ բեմ ուղարկած թաշկինակը
հա, ու էն աղջկա հետ ա [ոնց որ], ով էդ օրը վերջերում բարձրացավ ու բեմի վրա նստեց, հետո էլ կպած հայացքս էր փնտրում ու երբ նայում էի իրեն, շատ թունոտ ու արհեստական լիաբերան ժպտում էր
հետո [շատ հետաքրքիր ու երևի թե հիշարժան պայմաններում] հարցրի, ասացիր, թե բա՝ մարդամեկի նախկին ընկերուհին ա (իսկ ես կարծում էի՝ քո, գուցեև ներկա)
ինչևէ
Ա.-ը վերջում ասում ա, թե՝ շատ հարմարավետ տեղ էիր նստել, նախանձեցի
ասեցի՝ գայիք, թե բա՝ չէի ուզում նեղություն պատճառել
բայց դե հաստատ չէր պատճառի, կտեղավորվեինք
դը լադնը
ոշմ
տուֆտում եմ արդեն
լիքը բան կա, որ կարելի էր պատմել, ասել, բայց դե, ո՞ւմ ա պետք
ճահիճ ա
պետք ա չխրվել

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Չգիտեմ՝ խի ուզեցի ասել. Յոհան, պինդ մնա, ու կներես:

Հ.Հ.Հ.Գ.
Ջեմման շատ լավն ա:

Հ.Հ.Հ.Հ.Գ.
Էն օրը մուտքի դռան դիմացից բանալի էի գտել, հայտարարություն գրեցի, կպցրեցի դռանը, որ զանգեն, եթե կորցրել են: Չզանգեցին: Բայց էդ հեչ. երեկ ես իմն եմ կորցրել: Հիմա ստիպված եմ տնեցիքին ավելի շատ նեղություն տալ: Դե, կամ էլ վերանայել կյանքիս գրաֆիկը:
Հոգնել եմ: Զզվել եմ ամեն ինչից: Ու ինձ մի քիչ մեղավոր եմ զգում: Զուտ մի քիչ, որտև իրականում մեկ ա ամեն ինչ:

Հ.Հ.Հ.Հ.Հ.Գ.
Կայծս, դու էլ կներես, որ կողքիդ չեմ ու հիմա լինել չեմ կարող: Գրկում եմ: Կդզվեմ, խոստանում եմ, հենց թեկուզ մենակ քո խաթեր: Պետք ա Մյունխհաուզենի նման ինքներս մեր մազերից բռնած դուրս քաշենք: Ափսոս՝ մազերս կտրել եմ նորից. դժվար կլինի:

----------

Smokie (26.01.2019), Yevuk (05.08.2018), Ուլուանա (22.07.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Սկզբում ձեռքս չէր գնում գրառումներիս քանակը փչացնել՝ 3,333, հիմա էլ, երբ որոշել էի, Աստված չկամեցավ, ամբողջ գրածս ջուրն ընկավ: :Դ
Այնինչ լիքը ասելիք ունեի, ահագին իրադարձություններ են տեղի ունեցել էս ընթացքում, նույնիսկ կրճատ ու ոչ ամբողջական էի անդրադառնալու:
Երևի դա նշանակում ա, որ պետք չի գրել դրանց մասին: Զուտ հաշվարկների թարմացում՝ 19-9-7, ու էն, որ սարսափելի ունեմ կարիքդ, ու դու հեռու ես:
«Դու ուրիշ ընկերներ չունե՞ս» - «Դու ուրիշ հերոսի անուն չգիտե՞ս...» :Դ
Հա, հեչ, նորմալ ա սաղ, ո՞վ ուներ ուրիշ բանի ակնկալիք: Բա սենց պիտի լիներ, բա ի՞նչ:
«Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է, ազնիվ, անսխալ,
Ներեմ, բայց ինչո՞ւ, ինձ ի՞նչ ես արել» © Զուլո
Հավաքի քեզ մի հատ, աղջիկ ջան:
Ներող անհոդաբաշխ տեքստի համար, Դնևս: Ինչ կամ, էդ եմ:

----------

Smokie (26.01.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

«Այն ամենը, ինչ կկամենաք, որ մարդիկ ձեզ անեն, այնպես և դո՛ւք արեք նրանց»:
Նկարեցի, ուղարկեցի, գրեցի՝ «չկպավ»:
Որովհետև ես չեմ ուզում քեզ անել էն, ինչ ուզում եմ՝ ինձ անես:
Վախենում ու նեղվում եմ, որովհետև երանություն եմ զգում էն մտքից, որ կարող էր էդ ամենն իրականանալ: Աննորմալությունն էլ պիտի չափ ու սահման ունենա:
(Հա բայց դու սկի նորմալ չգիտես՝ որ կողմից ա էդ 4 սանտիմը, բա որ հանկարծ չստացվեր: :Դ Լավ ա՝ էս գովազդային վահանակը տեսա, որոշեցի, որ պետք չի: :Դ)
*
Միքայելն ու Անին ^_^ Ասում ա՝ լավ գինի ունենք Վրաստանից բերած, մեզ կմիանա՞ք, միասին խմենք :Դ Ո՞նց են ինձ հետ միշտ սենց բաներ տեղի ունենում, ո՞նց :Դ Ինչի՞ հենց ես :Դ
Լավն էին, հավես էր: Հաճելի էր հարևանների հետ շփումը: :Դ Գինին էլ էր լավը: ))
Ասում ա՝ ես տեսա, թե ոնց ա կապույտ մազերով աղջիկը երգում՝ «Ինձ համար մի աշխարհ ես, լուսնյակ ու արեգակ ես...», հիմա ես ամեն ինչ եմ տեսել: :Դ :Դ
*
Մարդիկ 21 տարեկանում հասցրել են գիրք թարգմանել, սկանդալի մեջ ընկնել, դուրս գալ, ամուսնանալ, կառավարությունում աշխատանքի անցնել, հասցնել հասկանալ, որ դա իրենց ուզածը չի ու չեն ուզում շարունակել, ու նույնիսկ գիտեն, թե ինչ են ուզում, եթե ոչ դա: Իսկ ինչի՞ ես դու հասել քո [գրեթե] 33-ում: :Դ
*
«Իջնե՞նք»:
«Կլինի՞՝ 2 րոպեից»:
«Կարանք 4-ից»:
<3
*
Անսահման տխուր ա ամեն ինչ, ու անընդհատ ազատ անկում:
Ազատ - բանալի բառը:
*
«Ես կուզեի, որ դու լինեիր վերջին մարդը, ում կտեսնեի»:
Ափսոս՝ ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ չի:

----------

ivy (11.08.2018), Katka (11.08.2018), Smokie (26.01.2019), Նիկեա (14.08.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչքան ժամանակ ա՝ ուզում եմ գրել: Նույնիսկ փորձեր եմ արել: 2 անգամ: Զգացի, որ նորմալ տեքստ չի ստացվում, իսկ կցկտուր գրածներս հոգեկան հիվանդի զառանցանքի ավելի շատ են նման, քան հրապարակային գրառման:
Այ նոր[ովի] գիտակցեցի, որ իրականում Զավրիկս հրապարակային ա: Ցավոք:
Պետք էր քեզ պատմել առնվազն իմ, Տ.-յանի ու չինական «կայֆերի» մասին: Ամսի 12-ն էր, Աշոտ ձյաձյայի (չսովորեցի ես էդ մարդկանց հոպար ասել, ի՞նչ անեմ, Դնև) 60-ամյակը: Կանչել էին ռեստորան: Ինձ՝ չէ (փառք աստծու): Բայց, ինչպես ասվում ա, եթե դու չես գնում ռեստորան, ռեստորանն ա գալիս քեզ մոտ: Կտտցրած եմ ես, իմ արև:
Եկավ: Էդ օրը հենց ընենց տեղը 8000 դրամ քամուն տվեցի: Ընդ որում՝ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ: 20-9(4)-8
Պետք ա խոսել Տ.-յանի հետ: Մի քանի անգամ փորձեցինք հարմարացնել, հանդիպել, չստացվեց:
Գուցե վաղը-մյուսօր հարմարացնենք. Epic Eye եմ գնում, Ծաղկաձոր:
*
Գրկեցի:
- Շնորհավո՜ր:
- Մերսի ))
- Քեզ մերսի, որ եկար...
Ախր... հետո էլ կասեն, թե խի: Հենց թեկուզ որովհետև նա նվերը բացելուց հատիկ-հատիկ քանդում էր լենտերը, հետո զգուշությամբ, միայն մի կողմից բացեց թուղթը, այնպես, որ չվնասի, հետո սիրուն միջից հանեց պարունակությունը: Հետո էլ ամբողջը՝ թղթալենտախառը սիրուն դրեց տոպրակի մեջ՝ նվերի կողքին, ու էդպես հետը տարավ:
*
Շատ բան կուլ եմ տալիս, Դնևս, չեմ գրում քեզ: Հոգնած եմ [լինում], հարմար չի լինում կամ պարզապես հիշում եմ, որ քեզ կարդացողներ կան: Հատկապես մեկը՝ մի «ծանոթ»:
Իրականում քեզ գրելը ահագին մեծ օգուտ կարող էր ինձ տալ: Ինչպես ինձ փրկել ես հաճախ տարիներ շարունակ, հիմա էլ կարող էիր: Բայց չեմ գրում, ու լուռ կործանվում եմ:

Հ.Գ.
Եսիմինչ եմ գրել: Քունս փիս տանում ա, ու submit կանեմ, ամեն դեպքում:

----------

Smokie (26.01.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հմմ․․․ Էս թող ստեղ մնա․ https://www.nimh.nih.gov/health/topi...er/index.shtml։
*
Աստղ, ես քո ինչն եմ ասել։ Հաշվարկներս սաղ խառնվեցին իրար։ Երևի սենց մի բան․ 21(3)-9/1(4)-10:
Բայց դե լավ էր, ինչ խոսք, չնայած անձրևին ու կարկուտին, չնայած չոր շոր չունենալուն ու մրսելուն։ Հետաքրքիր փորձառություն էր էս տարվա Epic Eye֊ը։ Ես՝ աշխարհից կտրված ու դինջ։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Էն կատվով երգն եմ գտել։ Լսում էի on repeat ու չէի կարողանում կենտրոնանալ գործի վրա, հատկապես որ օրեր շարունակ գիշերները շատ քիչ եմ քնել։ Էլի տեղափոխվում էի էնտեղ, էդ օրը, գալիս էին (կամ հիշում էի) նույն զգացողությունները։ Սիրուն էր, ինչ խոսք։ ))

----------

Smokie (26.01.2019), Հայկօ (24.08.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

> - Ես գիտեի, որ հենց սենց ա լինելու:
> - Ո՞ր մասը:
> - Սաղ:


Ու ի՞նչն ա ճիշտ: Ու ի՞նչն ա սխալ:
Ես հիվանդ եմ (երևի): [Ի՞նչ ա սա, արդարացո՞ւմ:]
21(3)-10/1(3)-10
*



> - Կասե՞ս՝ ինչ ես մտածում իմ մասին:
> - Չեմ մտածում: Բայց անհանգստանում եմ քո համար:


Ես էլ եմ անհանգստանում, սերս, ես էլ...
[Ինձ կներե՞ս, թե հնարավոր ա...]
*
ՀԲի տղեն հետս չափից շատ սիրալիր ա: Hershey's շոկոլադով ու համով պեչենիկներով սուրճ հյուրասիրեց, հետո էլ ժենգյալով հաց ու թան բերեց, չնայած ասել էի, որ սոված չեմ, ու տենց էլ չկերա: Իսկ դուրս գալիս ապարատի ջրի փոխարեն «Ապարան»-ի մի շիշ ջուր տալն արդեն ակամա ավանդույթ ա դառնում. ասում ա՝ մինչև ջուրը չես վերցնում, դուռը չի բացվում: ))
Օֆ-աման-եսիմ-է՜...

----------

Smokie (26.01.2019), Մուշու (11.09.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մեռնելիք էր: Ասեցի: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ իմ լեզուն չէր պտտվի. դու գլխի ընկար, դու հարցրիր, ինձ մնում էր միայն հաստատել:
Ջախջախված եմ: Բայց երևի ավելի լավ, քան սրանից առաջ:
Պետք ա հնարավորինս հեռու մնալ, խուսափել շփումից: Էդպես ճիշտ ա:
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ վերջում եկար գրկելու, հրաժեշտ տալու:
Ու հա, ես ուժեղ աղջիկ եմ: Ես կդիմանամ:
Երևի:
Սիրում եմ քեզ, ու կարիքդ ունեմ աշխարհի չափ: Բայց ինձ լուրջ մի ընդունիր: Սաղ լավ կլինի: Մի օր:
 :Sad:

----------

Meme (04.11.2019), Smokie (26.01.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Զանգեցի։ Մի քիչ առաջ։ Էս անգամ առանց Դավոյի օգնության։ Ինքս։
Վաղը կպայմանավորվենք, կհանդիպենք, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ուրբաթ։
Էնքան հուսահատ եմ։ Էնքան ջանք պահանջվեց հավաքվել ու զանգելու համար։ Երևի նորմալ էի խոսում։ Իսկ իրականում նյարդայնությունից գրեթե դողում էի։ Խմել եմ ուզում։
Սպասենք և հուսանք։
Էս անգամ կիսատ թողնել չի կարելի։ Դա իմ վերջը կլինի։
*
Վավաշոտ կլիզեմ Լիալուսնի տխուր դեմքը, ու աստղերը մեկիկ֊մեկիկ կուլ կտամ։
Անունս Լիլիթ է։
Հանգչիր խաղաղությամբ, իմ Էլինար։

----------

Meme (04.11.2019), Smokie (26.01.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գրեմ, պետք կգա: Էնքան խիտ իրադարձություններ են լինում, որ մոռանում եմ՝ շաբաթվա մեջ ինչեր են եղել:

Հինգշաբթի. սպոնտան «խմելու» առաջարկ: «Իլիկ»: Որոշվեց, որ իմ տանը կգիշերենք: 4-ն անց էր, որ տուն եկանք (4-ով):Ուրբաթ. ակումբի ծնունդն էինք նշում:Շաբաթ. Ռոզեն Թալ: Խոսեցի հետը: Չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ արեցի, թե սխալ: Զգացվում էր, որ ծանր տարավ, ծխում էր վրա-վրա, փորձում էր հետս կոնտակտի մեջ չմտնել: Հետո էլի միասին՝ «Իլիկ»:Կիրակի (այսօր). ջնջվել էր մեր ընդհանուր չաթից: Նոր չաթից էլ, որտեղ Մ.-են գրել էր, որ 3-ից ցուցահանդեսին ա լինելու, էլի ջնջվեց: Ինձ վատ զգացի: Գրեցի: Խոսեցինք, երևի իրար հասկացանք: Որոշեց, որ էլ չենք շփվի: Ասացի՝ հասկանում եմ: Ասացի՝ ափսոս էր մեր ընկերությունը, բայց հուսով եմ՝ որոշ ժամանակ անց կվերականգնվի: Խորհուրդներ տվեց, փոխադարձ բարեմաղթանքներ փոխանակեցինք ու... վերջ:
Չգիտեմ՝ Մ.-եին ոնց ենք սա բացատրելու: Երևի ինքը կասի: Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ու ոնց, որովհետև աբսուրդ ա սա:
Գուցե իրոք հիմար եմ, ու չպիտի խոսեի էդ մասին: Ինքն էլ էր ասում, թե չի հասկանում՝ ինչի եմ ասում դա իրեն: Երևի ժամանակը կհարթեր ամեն ինչ:
Բայց ես կեղծիք տանել չեմ կարող, առավել ևս ընկերական հարաբերություններում, առավել ևս, երբ կեղծիքն իմ կողմից ա:
Տխուր օր էր: Դեռ լրիվ չեմ մարսել երևի:
Ինչևէ, հասցրել ենք սիրուն օրեր ապրել իրար հետ, թեկուզև կարճ ժամանակահատվածում:

Փորձում էի հաղթահարել «բաժանումս», դրա համար սոցիալականացվել էր պետք, մարդկանց հետ շփվել, խմել, թատրոն ու համերգ գնալ, ժամանակ չթողնել սխալ մտքերի համար: (Չնայած մի քիչ դժվար ա պատկերացնել հաղթահարումը, երբ միշտ գնում ես հենց էնտեղ, ուր հաստատ գիտես՝ ինքն էլ ա լինելու):
Հիմա երևի պետք ա հակառակն անել. մի քիչ ինքնամփոփվեմ (հնարավորինս) ու ինքնավերլուծությամբ ու ինքնակատարելագործմամբ զբաղվեմ:
Ի վերջո մարդիկ ազատ են ընտրելու՝ ում հետ ինչպես շփվել ու ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել: Անկախ նրանից, թե մի երրորդ անձ ինչ կարող է զգալ դրանից:


Հ.Գ.
Չնայած հին ընկերներս են ինձ հիշել, շատ ինքնամփոփվել դժվար թե ստացվի:

----------

Smokie (21.04.2019), Նիկեա (31.05.2019), Ուլուանա (18.03.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ կկարոտես, ու դա նորմալ ա։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
 :Love:

----------

Meme (04.11.2019), Varzor (01.06.2019), Նիկեա (31.05.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Համ ուզում եմ գրել, համ չգիտեմ, թե ոնց։
Շատ բան ուղղակի չի կարելի գրել, նույնիսկ եթե հնարավոր լինի ձևակերպել։
2 միտք են կարմիր թելի պես անցնում վերջին օրերին, կարելի ա ասել՝ դրանցով եմ ապրում։
 Ֆանտաստիկ երազի պես էր։ Իրար հասկանալն առանց խոսքի, վերերկրային գեղեցկությունն ու անսահման ազատությունը։
Թե բա՝ սիրահարվել ես։
Ու հա, կարոտում եմ, ու դա նարմալ ա, պայծառ ու լուսավոր կարոտ ա։
Շնորհակալ եմԱպրես, ամեն ինչի համար։ )) «Քո մասին էի մտածում» - Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ։ Ու ամիսների լռությունից հետո գրում ես հենց էն պահին, երբ մարդամեկը քո մասին ա խոսում, բնականաբար բացասական երանգներով։
Խոստացար, որ կհանդիպենք, չէ՞։ Խնդրում եմ, շատ չձգձգես, չնայած գիտեմ, որ խի(ս)տ զբաղված ես: Կարոտել եմ, կարոտում եմ, ուզում եմ տեսնել քեզ: Սիրում եմ քեզ։

----------

Varzor (03.06.2019), Ուլուանա (04.06.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ամեն օր կայֆերի մեջ եմ, ամեն օր ընկերների եմ հանդիպում, գիշերները ուշ եմ քնում: Այ հիմա էլ, չնայած հանգմանքների բերումով տուն եմ եկել, բայց հես ա դուրս եմ գալու (հա, էս ժամին):
Զբաղեցնում եմ ինձ, որ չմտածեմ: Որովհետև «մտածելը տխուր է լինում»:

----------

Meme (04.11.2019), Varzor (05.06.2019), Մուշու (05.06.2019), Նիկեա (05.06.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էլի անկապ վիճակներիցս ուզում էի քո գիրկը փախչել, թաքնվել: Բայց չգիտեմ՝ ինչ գրեմ:
Բառացի պատմելու բաներ չեն, իսկ թե ինչ եմ զգում, ես էլ չգիտեմ: Մի տեսակ տխուր եմ, շատ:
Ու հա, կարելի ա լինել երջանիկ, բայց և տխուր միաժամանակ: Ուղղակի մի քիչ շատ ա ապրել պետք, որ էդ գիտակցությանն ու զգացողությանը գաս:
Դատարկվել եմ ու լցված եմ միաժամանակ:
Գիտեմ, որ ոչ մի սխալ բան չի եղել, որ ճիշտ եմ վարվել: Ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե չմերժեի ու օգնեի քեզ: Ոչ մի լավ բան: Զուտ ինքս ինձ պիտի ասեի, թե՝ սիրում եմ, դրա համար ամեն ինչի պատրաստ եմ: Ինքս ինձ իմ աչքում բարձրացնեի իբր: Բայց տենց ճիշտ չի: Չեմ ուզում քեզ փչացնել:
Անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ միջիդ մարդուն, պոտենցիալիդ: Գիտեմ, որ արդեն շատ ես սահմաններ անցել, բայց հուսով եմ՝ դասական սցենարները քեզ համար չեն, դու պիտի վերջը լավ ու լավը լինես, բոլոր իմաստներով:
Էնքան դրվագներ կան, որ իրականում մտածելու տեղիք պիտի տային, տվայտանքների, վերլուծության, բայց չեմ ուզում, զահլա չկա:
Ուստի ծնունդի համերգին լացում էի, լավ ա՝ ոչ Վ.-ն նկատեց, ոչ Մ.-ն: Որովհետև եթե հարցնեին՝ խի, պատասխան չունեի. ես էլ չգիտեի հստակ: Ինչ էլ կարելի էր հասկանալ, ասելու բան չէր:
Ինչքա՜ն անասելի տխուր բան ա կյանքը, ու միաժամանակ ինչքա՜ն սիրուն... ամաչելու աստիճան...


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
we certainly have an unspoken understanding
but a lot of things unsaid as well

----------

Adam (20.06.2019), Meme (04.11.2019), Thom (20.06.2019), Մուշու (20.06.2019), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2019), Նիկեա (21.06.2019), Ուլուանա (22.06.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

> էլ ի՞նչ սխալ բաներ կան, որ դեռ չեմ ապրել։


Նույն սխալի կրկնվելը հաշվի մեջ ա՞։

*
Մի քանի օր առաջ մի օրում 7 անգամ ամուսնության առաջարկ եմ ստացել։
Էսօր էլ խոսքի մեջ ասեց՝ կնիկս։ ։Դ

Ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա չսիրահարվել էդքան պարզ, էդքան մաքուր, էդքան կյանք մարդու։ Դժվար ա։ ։Դ
Ոշմ, չիդեմ։ Նենց հանդարտ ու դրական ա հոգիս, չնայած բանականությունն ասում ա, որ զգուշանալ ա պետք։

Չեմ ուզում անհեռանկար հարաբերություններ։ Մյուս կողմից կարելի ա մտածել՝ հա բայց ամուսնության առաջարկ եմ ստացել, կարելի ա համաձայնել ու հեռանկարով դարձնել։ ։Դ Բայց դե․․․

*
Ուզում եմ գրել քեզ, հարցնեմ՝ ոնց ես, ոտքդ ոնց եղավ, բայց չգիտեմ խի չեմ գրում։ :/
Հուսով եմ՝ ամեն ինչ լավ ա քո մոտ ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։

----------


## CactuSoul

:Love:

----------

Smokie (02.02.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թույն ա սաղ։
Ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ մի օր սենց բան կգրեմ Դնևնոզավրումս։
Անքուն կյանք գիշերներ, հին ու նոր ընկերներ, 16-ամյա դեռահաս պարմանուհու պես թրթռացող սիրտ, փայլող աչքեր, անմար անընդմեջ ժպիտ, երգեր, երգեր, ու․․․ մեռնիմ ջանիդ )))
Լրիվ  :Love:  վիճակ ա։

----------

Meme (04.11.2019), Skeptic (16.08.2019), Varzor (13.08.2019), Յոհաննես (13.08.2019), Նիկեա (13.08.2019), Ուլուանա (14.08.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

- Ո՞նց ես դու էսքան լավը։
- Իսկ չես մտածե՞լ, որ դու ես լավը, որ ես քո կողքին լավն եմ դառնում։
- Չէ։
- Դե մտածի։

<3

----------

Meme (04.11.2019), Smokie (02.02.2020), Varzor (16.08.2019), Ծլնգ (16.08.2019), Նիկեա (19.08.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չեմ դիմանում, մի տեսակ սիրտս տեղից թռնում ա, րոպեներն ու վայրկյաններն եմ հաշվում։ Էն որ հայ-հայ ա՝ լացեմ։ Ու ոչ մեկի հետ կիսվել չեմ կարող։
Ասում էի՝ գնամ Ֆեյս, մի քիչ մնամ, շփվեմ մարդկանց հետ, ցրվեմ, մինչև տեղ հասնեն, էն էլ զգում եմ, որ էդ էլ չեմ ուզում։ Համ էլ գնամ՝ խմելու եմ, չեմ ուզում խմած լինել, երբ հանդիպենք։
Մտքով հետը գալիս եմ, ճամփին եմ, ամեն ակնթարթ, ամեն մետր։
Ինքս ինձ համոզում եմ, թե բա՝ էսքան դիմացել ես, մի-երկու ժամն ի՞նչ ա, որ սենց ղզիկացել ես։ Բայց դե կա էն, ինչ կա։
Մի այլ կարգի սիրահարված եմ, էն որ ուղեղդ անջատվում ա, ու էլ ուրիշ բաների մասին մտածելու ունակ չես լինում։
Չգիտեմ՝ ինձ ինչով զբաղեցնեմ, մինչև տեղ հասնի։
Հանգիստ, սիրտ ջան, հավաքի քեզ։ Քիչ մնաց։ <3

----------

Adam (22.08.2019), ivy (21.08.2019), kitty (12.09.2019), LisBeth (22.08.2019), Peace (22.08.2019), Varzor (21.08.2019), Ծլնգ (21.08.2019), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2019), Նիկեա (21.08.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կյանքիս ամենաթույն, ամենահավես մի շաբաթ+ն եմ ապրել, կամ գոնե ամենաներից մեկը։ Էն որ էդքան երազում էի բոմժություն անել, էդ էլ արեցի։  :Jpit: 
Շատ հավես ա, երբ ազատ ես ու ինքնավստահ։
Առանց փողի վեր ենք կացել, 3 հոգով գնացել Թբիլիսի։ Ավտոստոպով։ Լիքը բարություն ու սեր ենք տվել ու ստացել։ Մեր վերջին՝ վրացի վարորդը վերջում նույնիսկ իր մետրոյի քարտը նվիրեց մեզ։
Ահագին նոր, լավ-լավ մարդկանց հետ ենք ծանոթացել, տարբեր ազգերից։ Ալինան (ռուս կարծեմ) կյանք էր։ Էմրեն լավ տղա էր (քուրդ էր)։ Հոսթելից մեկ էլ Ջեյմսի հետ էինք շատ շփվում (անգլիացի)։ Հես ա հերթով գալու են Հայաստան։ Տեսնենք, հուսով եմ՝ լավ տպավորություններ կկարողանանք ապահովել։ ))
Փողոցային երաժիշտներից հատկապես Ալեքսն էր կյանք դեմք։ Սեռից անկախ, մեկ ա լավ ախպեր էր։ ))
Էնքան բաներ կան, որ հատ-հատ պատմեմ, շատ կերկարի պատմությունս։ Ասենք՝ հենց մենակ Լալա տատի «սիրտս պրիստուպ է տալիս»-ը կամ «տրից'ձիվյատին գալիս է ո՜ւղիղ տան դիմաց»-ը արդեն հերիք են։ Կամ Ջեյմսի՝ ժեմչուգով եփած հավը։  :LOL:  Կամ մեր քնելը անցումների տակ։ Կամ՝ վարդեր վաճառող տղան, որ եկավ կախոն խփելու։ Կամ էն "I love you" գրությամբ փուչիկների հսկայական խուրձը, որ վերջը ինձ հասավ։ Պիկոն տվեց։ Պիկոն հայ էր։ Հայ ասեցի, Բորյային էլ հիշեցի․․․ Մի խոսքով, շատ կյանք զգացողություններ եմ ապրել։ Այ հիմա էլ շատ մարդկանց ու բաներ եմ հիշում, ու ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ չեմ պատմում դրանց մասին։
Սիրո՜ւն, սիրո՜ւն, սիրո՜ւն կյանք  :Love:

----------

boooooooom (14.10.2019), Smokie (02.02.2020), Varzor (10.09.2019), Գաղթական (10.09.2019), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (10.09.2019), Շինարար (11.09.2019), Ուլուանա (11.09.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երևի ճիշտ ես կտրուկ հրաժեշտների պահով. ահագին գլխացավանքից ազատում ա, եթե սառը դատենք:

Հ.Գ.
Վաղը կհանդիպենք:  :Kiss:

----------

Meme (04.11.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հեռախոսս ցխվեց։
Աստված իմ, էս ի՞նչ գիշեր էր։
Վիսկի էինք խմում ու լացում։ Բայց քիչ էր, երկուսիս համար էլ։
Ի՞նչ անենք։ Ի՞նչ անեմ ես։ Թե ինձ, թե քեզ համար։
Էնքան վախենալու ա էն կյանքը, որ դրսի աշխարհում ա։
Ու կներես, որ ցույց տվեցի, որ ես էլ եմ վախենում։
Շատ ենք իրար նման, իրոք։
*
Միշտ կողքիդ կլինեմ, քանի դու դա ուզում ես։ Թե կուզես՝ ընդմիշտ։
*
Թե բա՝ կհավատա՞ս, հենց էս պահին կամուսնանայի հետդ․․․

***
Երբեմն մեր ծնողները մեր ուսերին պատգամներ ու պատասխանատվություն են դնում՝ չգիտակցելով, թե ինչքան ծանր դրանք կարող են նստել մեզ վրա։

***
Էլի եմ ուզում խմել ու լացել։ Լարված եմ, չեմ կարողանում լավ զգալ։ Վատ զգալուց էլ հետ եմ վարժվել։

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Meme (04.11.2019), Moonwalker (29.10.2019), Sambitbaba (10.12.2019), Աթեիստ (25.10.2019), Հարդ (15.10.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ համար անասելի տխուր ա, որ ասում ես, թե սիրել չես կարողանում, որովհետև ոչ ոք ինձ հետ ավելի կամ նույնիսկ նույնքան լավ չի վարվել, ինչպես դու: Ոչ ոք ավելի ճիշտ չի սիրել, քան դու, նույնիսկ եթե ասել են, որ սիրում են:
Երեկ չեմ ծնվել, ոչ էլ երկնքից եմ ընկել՝ ոտքերս ամպոտ, միանգամայն նորմալ էր, որ սենց պիտի լիներ: Երբեք էլ ինձ սին հույսեր չեմ տվել: Զուտ երազել եմ...
Ավելի հեշտ կլիներ, եթե կոնֆլիկտներ լինեին, հստակ պատճառ լիներ, կտրուկ բաժանվեինք: Կցավար, կտառապեինք, կանցներ-կգնար: Սենց էլ ուրիշ առումով ա հեշտ, բայց սենց երկար կտևի...
Ուզում եմ արտահայտվել, ուզում եմ խոսել/գրել, չի ստացվում: Որովհետև դժվար ա դա անել, երբ ամեն ինչ հասկանում ես, էլ ոչ մտածելու տեղ կա, ոչ վերլուծելու: Ի՞նչ գրեմ:
Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա: Գրեթե ամեն ինչ:
Համենայն դեպս օբյեկտիվորեն ճիշտ էր էս խենթությունն ավարտելը: Ինչքան էլ որ կողքից մարդիկ ոգևորում ու ոգևորվում էին մեզնով:
Վստահ եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի կորելու կյանքիցս: Շարունակելու եմ սիրել ու սիրված լինել, ոչ միայն շրջապատիդ ու եղբայրներիդ, այլև հենց քո կողմից:
Սպանում ու ապրեցնում ա էդ փաստը միաժամանակ:
Ու չէ, չեմ խորանա ու էլ բան չեմ գրի:
Արդեն ասել եմ. իմ մասով կարող ես հանգիստ լինել; դասավորիր ու շտկիր կյանքդ մնացած առումներով:
Ես հավատում եմ քեզ: Մոտ ապագայում պիտի անունդ լսելի լինի տարբեր անսպասելի ու բարձր տեղերից:

Սիրտս...


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Meme (23.11.2019), Smokie (02.02.2020), Varzor (23.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Եթե էս քո չսիրելն ա, ես վախենում եմ նույնիսկ նախանձել էն աղջկան, ում դու կսիրես...

----------

Meme (24.11.2019), Ուլուանա (27.11.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ասում ա՝ ո՞նց ես, անուշ ջա՜ն )))
Գիտե՞ս՝ ինձ մեկ էլ ով էր ասում «անուշ ջան», «անուշս»... Ամենամայրս... )) Ու մեկ էլ դու ես ասում հիմա:
Դու, որ «սիրել չես կարողանում»:
Թե բա՝ էսօր ի՞նչ ես կերել :Դ <3
*
Սիրտս, էդքան մի նեղվիր, ջան, ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու: Ես կողքիդ եմ, կօգնեմ՝ ինչով կարող եմ: Ինձ համար դա պատիվ ա, հավատա:

----------

Meme (28.11.2019), Smokie (02.02.2020), Ուլուանա (28.11.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կներես
> Անի
> Զա վսյո
> Եթե տենց կարելի է


Շնորհակալ եմ, «զա վսյո», որոշ մանրուքներ չհաշված:
Իլիկի պատին անուն-ազգանունիդ կողքը ուզում էի գրել՝ սիրել եմ, սիրում եմ, սիրելու եմ քեզ, ընդմիշտ: Բայց ամոթ ա, չեմ անի:
2 օրից Իլիկը փակվում ա: Չնայած դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս գրառման հետ:
*
Քեզ սիրելս չի հակասում նրան սիրելուս: Ու ոչինչ, որ դու չես հասկանում՝ ինչ ընդհանրություն կա մեր միջև: Ի դեպ, էդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիր՝ բա մե՞ր միջև ինչ ընդհանրություն կար, ըստ քեզ:

----------

Meme (28.11.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ա՜խ, սիրտս... Էս բաժանվել ա կոչվում, հա՞: Բա էդ դեպքում միանա՞լը որն ա:
Մինչև հիմա ինձ թվում էր՝ մարդիկ բաժանվում են, որովհետև չեն սիրում իրար, ոչ թե որովհետև սիրում են, ուղղակի մեկը նեղվում ա նրանից, որ մյուսն ավելի շատ ա սիրում: Էսքան տխուր չլիներ՝ կխնդայի, իմ արև, խնդալու ա:
Չեմ հավատում, որ հենց սենց միանգամից հնարավոր ա վերջ դնել էս ամենին: Ախր դա անհնար ա, անարդար, անիմաստ: Դրա համար ա, որ չի ստացվում: Դրա համար ա, որ (էն քո չնկատած) հոգատարությունն ու քնքշությունն էդքան թունդ ես շռայլում: Էն որ կողքից մեկը տեսնի, երանի ա տալու մեր սիրուն ու միությանը, մտքի ծերով էլ չի անցնի, թե էդ ընթացքում փորձում ես ինձ բացատրել, թե ինչու ա ճիշտ բաժանումը:
Բառերը լռվում են կոկորդումս, չեմ կարող գրել:

----------

ivy (29.11.2019), Meme (29.11.2019), Quyr Qery (29.11.2019), Smokie (02.02.2020), Varzor (29.11.2019), Մուշու (11.01.2020), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2019), Ուլուանա (29.11.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

ինչո՞ւ ես ինձ թողնում, եթե ունես կարիքս
ու ինչո՞ւ չես թողնում, երբ թողել ես

----------

ivy (04.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019), Ուլուանա (06.12.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

> - Երգե՞մ:
> - Միշտ:
> - Իսկ դու ժպտա, հա՞... միշտ:


Հա, ջանս, հա, սիրտս: Կժպտամ: Էդ ա մնում:
Ուղղակի կներես, որ մեկ-մեկ չեմ դիմանում: Ու ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ մարդամեկը հենց էդ երգը որոշեց երգել... Ուզում եմ հստակ բառերը հիշել ու չեմ կարողանում, ու գուցե բարին էլ էդ ա: Մի քիչ խաղաղվել եմ ընդհանրապես ու հատկապես Միքոյի գրկում լացելուց հետո: Գոնե կարողանամ քնել:
*
Ասում ա՝ էս ինչքա՜ն բան ես դու կուլ տվել... Հա, շատ, շա՜տ շատ...
Ու էսքան շատ սիրով շրջապատված լինելն էլ մի կողմից ա ցավացնում, երբ էդ սերը ուրիշ կողմից կուզեիր ստանալ... Ու, գրողը տանի, նենց չի, որ չես ստանում, է՞, ուղղակի... Ա դե եսի՞մ...
Էն որ պահի տակ նույնիսկ միտք եկավ՝ էսքան հրաշք մարդիկ կողքիդ ու էսքան սեր կյանքում ունենալն իրականում օրհնություն ա՞, թե՞ անեծք:
Բայց օրհնություն ա, միանշանակ: Երբեմն ինչ-որ կասկածամտություն ա արթնանում, հավատս չի գալիս, որ դա կարա իրական լինել, հայ-հայ ա սկսեմ կեղծիք փնտրել: Հետո սկսում եմ իմ զգացածը կասկածի տակ առնել: Գուցե ես է՞լ անկեղծ չեմ էդքան սիրում: Բայց ախր չէ, հատ-հատ հիշում եմ ամեն մեկին, ամեն մեկի հանդեպ յուրահատուկ ու անվերապահ, անշահախնդիր սեր եմ զգում: Ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ պիտի իրենք նույնը զգալ չկարողանան: Ինչո՞վ եմ նրանցից առավել:
*
Էնքան տխուր ա... Էն որ երեկ ասում էիր՝ «անուշ մարդ»... Չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան ա էդ մեզ կտրում իրարից, քեզ կտրում ինձնից... Ավելի ճիշտ՝ երևի լավ ես պատկերացնում, դրա համար ես հենց տենց ասում...
Չգիտեմ՝ ես սպասո՞ւմ էի, որ սենց դժվար ու ցավոտ ա լինելու... Երևի չէ...

----------

ivy (10.12.2019), Sambitbaba (10.12.2019), Smokie (02.02.2020), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2019), Նիկեա (10.12.2019), Ուլուանա (10.12.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

էլի քնել չեղավ, չնայած ահավոր շատ եմ ուզում
վեր կացա ստիպված, որ գրեմ քեզ, եթե օնլայն լինեիր
օնլայն չէիր, թարսի պես
իսկ ուրիշ մեկի քո մասին գրել չեմ ուզում, ինչքան էլ մոտ մարդ լինի, որովհետև էդպես ես հեռացնում եմ քեզ ինձնից
իսկ էդ ավելի ցավոտ ա, քան էն ցավս, որ քնել չի թողնում, որ քամում ա սիրտս ու բերում ուռած աչքերով արթնանալուն
եթե դեռ ստացվի քնել, էլի (առավոտվա 7-ն ա, աստված իմ)
պետք ա ինչ-որ միջոցով մի քիչ ինքնասպան լինել, որ ստացվի քնել
ծխել չեմ ուզում, խմել էլ, գրել կարելի էր, բայց գրելիք չկա, միտք չկա
երաժշտությունը մի քիչ օգնեց, բայց քիչ էր դոզան ոնց որ, չեմ դատարկվել
*
ոնց որ գժված լինեմ, հիստերիկ, անկապ-անգիտակից գոռգոռում եմ, թևերս աջուձախ թափահարում, արյունլվիկ գլուխս տալիս պատերով
մտքերիցս սարքված զնդանում
արի, սանձիր ինձ, զսպաշապիկ հագցրու, գլուխս առ թևերիդ մեջ, սեղմիր կրծքիդ, գուրգուրիր
առ ինձ գրկիդ մեջ, հանգստացրու...
օրորոցային երգիր ինձ համար...

----------

Meme (19.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ֆրանսուայի գրկախառնությունը սպասվածից ավելի ինտենսիվ էր ու շատ, շա՜տ երկար:
*
Ու մեկ էլ՝ ես պարզեցի, որ անինքնասերի մեկն եմ: Որովհետև էսքան մեծ ու խմբակային վիրավորանք ինձ դեռ չէր հասցվել: Մեծը՝ հա, եղել են երկու դեպք, հատկապես մեկը: Բայց որ էդքան մարդ միաժամանակ ու ակնթարթորեն մոռանան քո մասին, մինչև մի կես ժամ անց չզանգես նորից, այ դա չէր եղել: Ու էն մարդիկ, որ ուրիշ ժամանակ պատրաստ են անունովդ երդվել: Աբսուրդ ա:
Ու ես շարունակում եմ շփվել էդ մարդկանց հետ: Որովհետև զգում եմ նրանց կարիքն իմ կյանքում, առանց նրանց չեմ պատկերացնում կյանքս:
*
Համ էլ կյանքումս առաջին անգամ 50000 դրամ եմ գտել փողոցից: Այսինքն՝ ենք գտել, բաժանեցինք 3 մասի, 2000-ի էլ շամպայն ու կոնֆետներ առանք, «նշեցինք»: Շամպայնից հարբել էի մի քիչ, նեղացածությունս մի քիչ մեղմվել էր:
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ կոտրվեց մի բան:
Ախր ես էդ մարդը չեմ, ինձ հետ չի կարելի էդպես վարվել: Գրողը տանի, սաղ աշխարհի հանդեպ անտարբեր ու անպատասխանատու եղեք, ինչ ուզում եք արեք, բայց իմ անձի հանդեպ կարելի էր, չէ՞, մի քիչ ավելի պատասխանատու գտնվել: Ես ոչ մեկիդ երբևէ չեմ խանգարել, ոչ մեկիդ չեմ շահագործել, հնարավորինս լավ եմ եղել ու օգնել եմ տեղը գալուց, մարդամեկը նույնիսկ ասում էր, թե իրենց պահապան հրեշտակն եմ: Հիմա ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց էր տենց հնարավոր, ոնց կարելի ա էս պահին անելիք կես րոպեյվա բանը չանել ու ասել, թե կորցրել էինք ժամանակի զգացողությունը: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ձեր ժամանակի զգացողությունը, եթե խոսքը զուտ տվյալ պահի մասին էր: Ու ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե դրսում իսկական ձմեռ լիներ:
Ու էն որ մենակ դու էիր անվերջ ներողություններ խնդրում: Մեկը, կցկտուր, թե բա՝ «ես տենց բաներ ասելուց լավ չեմ» ու թռավ, մյուսն էլ հայ-հայ ա իմ վրա էր մուննաթ գալիս, թե բա՝ չգիտե՞ս, ես տենց եմ, հիմա, բան ա, եղել ա:
Նենց հիասթափություն ա ու անպաշտպան լինելու զգացողություն:

----------

Smokie (02.02.2020), Varzor (23.12.2019), Ուլուանա (24.12.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Տարօրինակ չէր, որ եղավ այն, ինչ անցել էր մտքովս: Տարօրինակ էր այն, որ դրանից հետո ավելի խառնվելու ու տխրելու փոխարեն մի փոքր հանգստացա: Մինչև հիմա էլ հանգիստ եմ, 2 օր ա անցել արդեն:
Կարծես կարողացել եմ իմ մեջ հրաժեշտ տալ նրան: Ու չեմ ուզում, որ _նա_ էլի _դու_ դառնա: Դեռ չեմ կարողացել հասկանալ էն հակասությունները, որ եղել են, չեմ կարողանում համադրել ապրածս հոգատարությունը, երջանիկ պահերն ու անփութություն-անտարբերությունը: Չի կպնում: Բայց էլ չեմ խորանում: Քանի կարող եմ չխորանալ, ուրեմն պետք չի:
*
Իսկ քեզնից ես իրոք չգիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում: Բացի մի բանից՝ որ գրկես ինձ, երկար գրկես, շատ երկար:
*
Էսօր Ֆրաունսայի հետ եմ հանդիպել: Ցերեկվանից մինչև գիշերվա կես իրար հետ էինք: Սրճարան, հետո երկար-բարակ զբոսանքներ փողոցներով, հետո հրապարակ, ամանորյա տոնավաճառ, բաֆլներ ու գլինտվեյն, հետո Սահակենց համերգին: Հավես էր: Տոնավաճառում վերջապես զգացի տոնի շունչը. մինչև էդ չէի զգում:
*
Շատ վատ եմ գրում, քիչ, կցկտուր: Գիտեմ:
Մի տեսակ ժամանակ չկա:
Բայց հա, կարելի էր ծավալվել իրադարձությունների շուրջ: ))

----------

Meme (30.12.2019), Varzor (03.01.2020), Մուշու (11.01.2020), Նաիրուհի (06.01.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մենակ դու ես, որ կարող ես 2 բառ գրել ու 2 կյանք ապրելու նյութ տալ:
Երևի որովհետև դու իրոք «ամենաանմեղն ես բոլոր մեղավորներից»:
Իսկ ես տառապում եմ քո կարոտից ու միաժամանակ խուսափում այն տեղերից, ուր դու կարող ես լինել, այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր քեզ են հիշեցնում, ու նախանձում եմ ընկերներիդ ու բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր շփվում են քեզ հետ:
Ես մեռնում եմ էն լույսից, որ ճառագում ես սրտիս մեջ:
Իմ երջանկությունը կփնտրեմ ուրիշների մեջ, երբեմն կփորձեմ հավատալ, որ գտել եմ: Իսկ իմ երջանկությունն իրականում դու ես: Ես սա ասում եմ ցավով ու միաժամանակ ուրախ լույսով եմ լցված: Դու իմ երջանկությունն ես, որը կա, բայց ես այն երբեք չեմ ունենա:
Ու գիտեմ, որ «ճիշտը» դա ա:
*
«Մի վախեցի» - Չեմ կարող չվախենալ: Վախենում եմ վերջից:
*
Էս աշխարհն ինձ դուրս ցնկնեց ու ասաց՝ ապրի, ու ո՛չ ձևը ցույց տվեց, ո՛չ դրա իմաստը բացատրեց: Ու հիմա ես քայլող հիասթափություն եմ՝ ծնողներիս, մտերիմներիս, էն ծանոթ ու անծանոթների համար, ովքեր օգնել էին փորձում, ինքս ինձ համար:
*
Ես [դեռ] պատրաստ չեմ ապրածս ամբողջ կյանքը հավասարեցնել հողին ու սկսել ապրել նորից:

----------

Smokie (12.10.2020), Varzor (16.03.2020), Մուշու (27.03.2020), Ուլուանա (15.03.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչ-որ տեղ՝ հոգուս խորքում ես գիտեմ, որ էս ամենին արժանացել եմ, ինչ-որ ժամանակ իմ տվածն ա հիմա ինձ վերադառնում տարբեր, հաճախ՝ անսպասելի տեղերից: Հիմա ես ամաչում եմ, որովհետև էս փուլում ես ոչինչ չունեմ մարդկանց տալու, իսկ իրենք բոլորովին անշահախնդիր առաջարկում են իրենց օգնությունը, որը ես նույնիսկ չեմ խնդրել, չեմ էլ ակնարկել: Ծանոթ ու անծանոթ, մոտ ու հեռու մարդիկ, փորձում են օգնել ամեն մեկն իր կարողությունների չափով, ամեն մեկն իր ձևով: Էնքան շնորհակալ եմ, որ ասելու չի: Մի՞թե իրոք ես արժանի եմ էսքան սիրո:
Միայն թե ստացվի ոտքի կանգնել, միայն թե կարողանամ չհիասթափվել ու չհիասթափեցնեմ:
Լավ ա լինելու: (Ու ոչինչ, որ ոչ մի հիմք չկա նման բան մտածելու:)

----------

erexa (05.03.2021), Skeptic (18.07.2020), Smokie (12.10.2020), Varzor (18.07.2020), Հարդ (20.07.2020), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2020), Ուլուանա (18.07.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հենց երեկ էր, որ մտածում էի՝ ինչ հեշտ ա ապրել առանց քեզ. կարիք չունեմ ինքս ինձ խնամելու՝ ո՛չ արտաքուստ, ո՛չ ներքուստ: Ոչ մի աշխատանք չեմ տանում: Մի տեսակ իմաստ չկա:
(Իրականում ընդամենը հիմար արդարացում ա, համատարած կեղտի ու ավերածության մեջ ծաղիկներ փնտրելու անմեղսունակ մոլուցք:)
Իսկ առավոտյան, երբ գիշերվա երկար ու խիտ զրույցից հետո քնած էիր, ու ես, կողքիդ կծկված, ունկնդրում էի շնչառությունդ ու անհագ կլանում մարմնիցդ ճառագող կենարար ջերմությունը, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ստիպված էի լինում սրբել աչքերիցս գլորվող արցունքները, որ չթափվեին թևիդ, չխանգարեի քունդ: Լաց էի լինում ստեղծված իրավիճակի համար, իմ ինքնակամ անկման, բացվող հերթական անորոշ առավոտվա համար, ու հատկապես լաց էի լինում, որ կաս ու որ եկար էդպես անսպասելի, ուրախ էի, որ հարբածությունս բացեց լեզուս, ու գոնե մի քիչ պատմեցի՝ ինչ եմ իրականում զգում քո հանդեպ, ով ես ինձ համար, ու լաց էի լինում երջանկությունից, որ կողքիս ես, ու տխրությունից, որ շուտով կգնաս, ու ափսոսանքից, որ քունս անտանելի տանում էր ու չէի կարող երկար արթուն մնալ ու խորապես ընկալել, վայելել ներկայությանդ ամեն ակնթարթը:
Շնորհակալ եմ, որ ինձ նորից մի քիչ մոտեցրիր կյանքին:

----------

ivy (29.07.2020), Varzor (29.07.2020), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2020), Նիկեա (07.08.2020), Ուլուանա (01.08.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

...Ու մի բան էլ կա, որ ընդհուպ մինչև շոշափելիության մակարդակի հիմնավորում ա քեզ հետ զգացածս ներդաշնակությունը. մենք միշտ նույն ռիթմով ենք շնչում-արտաշնչում, ու միշտ նույն ռիթմն ունեն մեր սրտի զարկերը, երբ դրանք համեմատելու երանելի առիթն եմ ունենում:

"Heartbeat"-ն էի լսում՝ քեզ փիս կարոտած, ու հիշեցի:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
I need to feel your heartbeat
so close
it feels like mine

all mine...

----------

Meme (10.08.2020), Varzor (10.08.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ամեն բան հարաբերական է տիեզերքում,
բացառությամբ այն սերը,
որ ես ունեմ քո նկատմամբ:
_© Հուսիկ Արա_




Շնորհավոր ինձ, որ ծնվել ես:
 :Love:

----------

Jarre (02.09.2020), Meme (15.08.2020), Sambitbaba (31.01.2021), Մուշու (23.08.2021), Նիկեա (15.08.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր քննություն էի հանձնում: Կարծում եմ՝ լավ ստացվեց: Գերազանցի չձգեցի, բայց լավ էր:
Ինչքա՜ն չասված բան կա գրեթե կամայական զույգ մարդու մեջ, որ թվում ա՝ մոտ են(ք), անկեղծ են(ք) իրար հետ միշտ... Չէ, չի թվում, տենց էլ կա, ուղղակի լի՜քը չասված բաներ կան:
*
Ձեռքը մեկնեց ինձ, թե բա՝
- Ա*****  :Smile: 
- Անի, - պատասխանեցի ձեռքը սեղմելով:
- Հաճելի է  :Smile: 
Ի պատասխան զուտ ժպտացի, ոչինչ չասեցի: Էդպես ստացվեց:
Դե հո չէի՞ ասելու՝ մենք արդեն իրար հանդիպել ենք, իրար հետ նույնիսկ ժամեր ենք անցկացրել լիալուսնի տակ, նեղլիկ շրջապատով: Հո չէի՞ ասի՝ կներես, ես դեռ վստահ չեմ, որ ինձ հաճելի ա քեզ հետ ծանոթանալը:
Իմիջիայլոց, չգիտեմ՝ ինձ թվաց, թե իրականում էլ էր էդպես, բայց կարծես մի պահ օդը կանգ առավ էդ պահին, ոնց որ բոլորը շունչները պահեին, լարվածություն կար օդում, որի մեծանալը կամ ցրվելը միայն ինձնից էր կախված: Ցրվեց ոնց որ ձեռքսեղմումից հետո:
Լավն ա: Մեջը լիքը կյանք կա: Ինձ պես չի: Ու հաստատ ավելի ա համապատասխան նրա կենսուրախ, թռի-վռի տեսակին:
Առանձնապես սեր չտեսա նրանց մեջ: Բայց չեմ էլ բացառում, որ գուցե իմ ներկայության գործոնն էր խանգարում: Թեպետ եթե դրանից լիներ, կզգայի: Մյուս կողմից էլ ակամա խուսափում էի հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել նրանց, չէի ուզում դրանով ինքս հայտնվել ուշադրության կենտրոնում: Նենց որ չգիտեմ:
*
Քննությունս լավ տվեցի, ու, գրողը տանի, վստահ եմ, որ Ա***ի ներկայությունից էր: Անասուն ձևի խառնել եմ կյանքս տարիներով, տարբեր առումներով, ու հիմա էնտեղ ինձ «փրկեց» Ա***ը, ու նույնիսկ բացատրել չեմ կարող, թե ինչու ու ոնց: Հա, մեկ էլ էն գիտակցությունը, որ ես նրան սիրում եմ ու երախտապարտ եմ անցյալ տարվաս մի քանի ամիսների երջանկության համար, ու որ նրանից ու բոլորից առավել կա մեկը, ով իշխում ա հոգուս:
Բայց ուզում եմ էսօր գրել Ա***ի մասին, ու նրա մասին, որ վերջում, երբ արդեն պատրաստվում էինք գնալ, դարպասի մոտ հրաժեշտ տալիս ասաց, որ ուզում ա հետս առանձին խոսել, մի բան ասել ինձ: Գիտեի, թե ինչի մասին պիտի խոսի, դրա համար հարցրի՝ վստա՞հ ես, որ կարճ բան ա, սպասում են մարդիկ, պիտի գնամ, ասաց՝ հա, կարճ ա: Մի քանի քայլ կողքի վրա գնացինք, ասաց, որ տարիներով էն զգացողությունն ունի, որ ինձ նեղացրել ա ինչ-որ բանով, ու ամեն անգամ ինձ տեսնելիս իրեն մի տեսակ ա զգում: Ասացի, որ դրա կարիքը բնավ չկա, որ ոչնչով չի նեղացրել (էդպես էլ կա): Գրկեցինք իրար, շատ ջերմ գրկեցինք, ասաց, որ ուրախ ա, որ չի նեղացրել, որովհետև ինձ շատ ա սիրում: Ես կուզեի իրեն մի հարց տալ, ընդհանրապես կուզեի՝ մի քիչ դետալներով խոսել էդ օրվա, եղածի մասին, բայց երևի երբեք էլ չհամարձակվեմ...

Հ.Գ.
Էս ամենը հոգատարության մասին ա: Կոլեկտիվ հոգատարության, ու մասնավորապես Միքոյի ու Մանեի:

Հ.Հ.Գ.
Քշերվա 1000-ը սահուն վերափոխվեց առավոտ քշերվա, հետևաբար ես բավարար ադեկվատ չեմ՝ հասկանալու, թե արդյոք արժի սա գրել հանրային տարածքում: Բայց քանի ադեկվատ չեմ, կանեմ, ինչպես միշտ եմ արել նախկինում:

----------

Jarre (28.08.2020), Sambitbaba (31.01.2021), Smokie (12.10.2020), Varzor (25.08.2020), Հարդ (23.08.2020), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2020), Նիկեա (23.08.2020), Ուլուանա (27.08.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

...մտքումս մոտեցել էի քեզ, մինչ դու պառկած էիր անխոս, համբուրում էի ճակատդ, հոնքերդ, աչքերդ... այտերդ... ձեռքերդ... մատներս սահում էին թևիդ երկայնքով... մտնում մազերիդ մեջ... գլուխս թաղում էի ուսիդ ու վզիդ արանքում, շնչում քեզ... զգում էի, թե ոնց եմ քեզ գրկում, ոնց ա մարմինս զգում քո ջերմությունն ու կամաց-կամաց հալվում, ներծծվում քո մեջ... ու ես էլ չկամ, տարրալուծվել եմ լույսիդ մեջ ու ինքս էլ լույս դարձել...


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
so far from who I was
from who I love
from who I want to be

so far from all our dreams
from all it means
from you here next to me





Հ.Գ.
...ու չէ, ես չեմ իդեալականացնում քեզ: Պարզապես դու [իմ] Սերն ես, ու Սերն Աստված է, իսկ Աստված՝ կատարյալ...

----------

Agni (02.09.2020), Jarre (02.09.2020), Meme (02.09.2020), Sambitbaba (31.01.2021), Smokie (12.10.2020), Մուշու (23.08.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կյանքս էնքան ա կինո, որ կինոյից աղջիկ ա հայտնվել դրա մեջ: 2 օր առաջ սկի չգիտեի նրա գոյության մասին, երեկ տեսել եմ առաջին անգամ ու միանգամից իրերը հավաքել, եկել ա հետս ապրելու:  :LOL:  Թե՛ արտաքուստ, թե՛ ներքուստ յուրահատուկ ա շատ: Ռիժիկ, պեպենոտ դեմքով, շատ բաց գույնի հոնքերով ու թարթիչներով, միջնադարյան կտավներին հարիր դիմագծերով: Էս դեպքում նա իրոք կինոյից ա. հա՛մ որովհետև արդեն իսկ նկարահանվել ա, հա՛մ էլ ուզում ա ռեժիսոր դառնալ:
Երևի մենակ իմ դեպքում կարող էր սենց լինել, որ մարդու հետ գրեթե չշփված՝ արդեն ոնց որ ընկերներ լինենք, էնքան, որ նույնիսկ իրար հետ ապրելու թեման, որ ինձ համար ահագին խնդրահարույց ա (ես ուզում եմ մենակ լինել), գրեթե չի քննարկվել, ոնց որ տենց էլ պիտի լիներ:
Իհարկե, պարզ չի, թե ինչքան սենց կշարունակվի, վերջը ես փող կունենամ ու կմնամ ստեղ, ինքը նոր տուն կճարի՞, թե՞ տունն իրեն կթողնեմ ու կգնամ հետ: Երկրորդ տարբերակին էն աստիճան համաձայն չեմ, որ արդեն 4-րդ ամիսն եմ ձգում բացարձակ առանց փողի, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում ոնց: Օֆիցիալ մենակ մի հոգու եմ պարտք (եթե կարդում ես սա, ուզում եմ մի անգամ էլ ասել, որ անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, աննկարագրելի շատ), իբր հույս ունեի սեպտեմբերին վերադարձնել, էն էլ դեռ հնարավորության նշույլ չի երևում հորիզոնում: Ուղղակի ես անուղղելի, անհնարին, անմտության հասնող լավատես եմ, ու դեռ մտածում եմ, որ սեպտեմբերը նոր ա սկսվել, ու միգուցե ստացվի:
*
Չպիտի էս բաները գրեի ստեղ երևի:

----------

boooooooom (05.09.2020), Cassiopeia (04.09.2020), Jarre (04.09.2020), Meme (04.09.2020), Sambitbaba (04.09.2020), Smokie (12.10.2020), Աթեիստ (04.09.2020), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2020), Նիկեա (04.09.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul



----------

Skeptic (04.11.2020), Նիկեա (06.11.2020), Ուլուանա (04.11.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

Գրողի տարած քունս չի տանում
որովհետև մեջս անհատակ անդունդ է

կարելի էր զգալ ցավը
լացի հետ կաթիլ առ կաթիլ դուրս վանել մտքերը
զգացմունքները
սերը
քեզ

չի լինում

սեղմել եմ, zip արել, պարփակել բոլորը
չեմ զգում
չեմ ուզում զգալ
չեմ դիմանա

սա բանաստեղծություն չի
առանց քեզ բանաստեղծություն չկա
քեզնով՝ դրա կարիքը

լինել եմ ուզում 
ապրել
շնչել ու արտաշնչել
առանց հիշելու, որ ինչ-որ տեղ դու կաս
առանց ինձ
ու կյանքը շարունակվում ա

գրողի տարած քունս չի տանում
որովհետև չգիտեմ, որ քնած ես
որովհետև ոչինչ չգիտեմ քեզանից

որովհետև կողքիդ լինել չեմ կարող
ու հոգուս անդունդը էդպես էլ չի լցվելու քեզնով 

ու չեմ ապրելու

եթե չվախենայի ու ինքս ինձ թույլ տայի երազել
մտքով քեզ մոտ կգայի
կգրկեիր ինձ
գլուխս կդնեի կրծքիդ
ու սրտիդ զարկերի աստվածային օրորի ներքո
կքնեի…

----------

kitty (23.02.2021), Sambitbaba (20.01.2021), Varzor (29.01.2021), _Հրաչ_ (21.01.2021), Նաիրուհի (20.01.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

Կյանքում ամենա- ոչ միարժեք զգացողություններից ա, երբ միակողմանի սիրո դեպքում կողքից ասում են՝ «դուք շատ եք սազում իրար»: Մանավանդ եթե ասողը մեկն ա, ով իսկապես ճանաչում ա երկուսիդ էլ:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.01.2021), Sambitbaba (31.01.2021), Varzor (02.02.2021), Աթեիստ (30.01.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (30.01.2021), Նաիրուհի (31.01.2021), Ուլուանա (30.01.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երևի էսօր գրելու օրն ա: Վաղուց չեմ գրել, մի տեսակ նույնիսկ թվում ա, թե չի ստացվելու:
Ինչ կուզեի գրել, արդեն մտածել եմ, ապրել, հիմա գիշերվա 4:19 ա, ու մի կողմից էլ քունս ա տանում:
Բայց ուզում եմ Դնևիս ասել սրա մասին, մի տեսակ թվում ա, որ սա պահի տակ եկած-գնացած դեպքերից չի, որովհետև, գրողը տանի, սիրահարվել ա նա, իսկապես սիրահարվել ա: Ես կարողանում եմ զգալ մարդկանց, ու հաստատ գիտեմ, որ սենց անհնար ա ձևացնել, անհնար ա խաբել, մանավանդ որ ինքը չասեց, ես էի, որ ցինիզմս խոդ տված, ծիծաղելով՝ հարցրի՝ սիրահարվե՞լ ես: Ընդ որում սկզբում չխոստովանեց, երևի ինքն էլ չէր գիտակցում դեռ: Ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց խոստովանեց, որ ճիշտ էի:
Գրողը տանի, ինչքան տարօրինակ ա: Որ դու էնտեղ էիր, ու ես նրան պատմում էի քո մասին, քո հանդեպ զգացածիս մասին, պատմում էի, որ բացատրեմ՝ դժվար ա ինձ համար, որ խոստովանեմ, որ գուցե «օգտագործում» եմ նրան ու իր զգացմունքներն իմ հանդեպ:
Մեկ էլ եսիմ երբ էի լացել: Էսօր էդ օրն էր:
Ու մեկ էլ, չնայած էդքան խոստովանանքներիս, չնայած էն ավելի քան 7 ժամերին, որ միասին ենք եղել, էսօրվա ամենակարևոր, ինձ ամենաշատը լիցքավորած պահը քո՝ հետս փոխանակած երկու խոսքն էր ու գրկելդ... Շնորհակալ եմ...

----------

Cassiopeia (15.04.2021), erexa (15.04.2021), Sambitbaba (11.08.2021), Smokie (16.04.2021), Varzor (16.04.2021), Աթեիստ (15.04.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (15.04.2021), Մուշու (23.08.2021), Ուլուանա (15.04.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կյանքում ամենա- ոչ միարժեք զգացողություններից ա, երբ միակողմանի սիրո դեպքում կողքից ասում են՝ «դուք շատ եք սազում իրար»: Մանավանդ եթե ասողը մեկն ա, ով իսկապես ճանաչում ա երկուսիդ էլ:


Պարզվում ա՝ ավելի վատ դեպք էլ կա․ երբ հենց ինքն ա ափսոսանքով խոստովանում, որ թույն զույգ կլինեինք, որ սազում ենք թե՛ արտաքնապես, թե՛ ներքուստ։ Միայն թե մի քանի ամիս առաջ հանդիպած լինեինք․․․

Էնքան ա ցավում, Դնև, երևի մենակ քեզ կարող եմ ասել էդ մասին։
Երբ հերթական անգամ համոզում ես դիմացինիդ ու ինքդ քեզ, որ բան չկա, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, որ դու ուժեղ ես ու կդիմանաս։
Երբ համբուրում ես ճակատն ու աչքերը՝ սրտի դողով, մի վերջին անգամ, ու մաղթում, որ վստահ լինի իր ընտրության մեջ ու երջանիկ լինի։
Երբ գիտակցում ես, թե ինչքան ավելի հեշտ կլիներ մոռանալն ու առաջ գնալը, եթե իմանայիր, թե ստում ա, ու իրականում ոչինչ չարժես նրա կյանքում։

Չգիտեմ նույնիսկ՝ ինչ գրել։ Երևի բան էլ պետք չի, էսքանն էլ չպիտի գրեի, որ հնարավորինս քիչ հիշողություններ մնային։
Այնինչ ահագին նկարներ ունենք միասին։
Աշխարհի ամենասիրուն նկարներից;
Նույնիսկ եթե ես լացած եմ ու ուռած աչքերով։

Մի տեսակ երկուստեք անսպասելի խորը հետք թողեցինք իրար կյանքում։
Ես որ դժվար թե մոռանամ։
Ինքը՝ հուսով եմ, որ կմոռանա շուտով, եթե իսկապես հաստատակամ ա իր որոշման մեջ։

Էնքա՜ն ափսոս էր․․․

----------

Cassiopeia (11.08.2021), Sambitbaba (11.08.2021), Գաղթական (11.08.2021), Մուշու (23.08.2021), Նաիրուհի (14.08.2021), Ուլուանա (11.08.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

֊ Ես չեմ ուզում քեզ սիրել։
֊ Ի՞նչ։
֊ Չեմ ուզում քեզ սիրել։ Չեմ ուզում սիրահարվել քեզ։
֊ Բայց մի քիչ անցել ա, չէ՞։
֊ Չէ հա․․․

*
Տենց էլ ուղեղս չմտավ, որ ես սիրահարվելուց չեմ խերվում, պետք չի։
Բայց սիրուն օր էր, ես էլ էի շատ սիրուն, ներսս տակնուվրա անելուց բացի նաև լի՜քը դրական էներգիայով լցրեց։
Ու էլի աշխարհի ամենասիրուն նկարների պահոցը հարստացավ ևս մի քանի նկարով։
Իսկ մարդիկ գիտեն, թե միասին ենք, կամ գոնե ուզում են, որ էդպես լինի։ Ասում են, որ շատ սիրուն զույգ կլինեինք։ Համաձայն եմ։ Ինքն էլ, ի դեպ։
Բայց դե։
Էնքան դժվար ա էս փուլում հասկանալը, թե ինչ եմ ուզում։ Ճիշտը սպասելն ա։ Տեսնենք՝ ինչ կլինի հետո։
Թող փոխվի, թող ինքն իրեն հասկանա, որոշում կայացնի։ Ես տեսադաշտում կլինեմ, կհետևեմ, ընթացքում կպարզվի՝ ոնց ա ճիշտը։
Կարևորը՝ որ անկեղծ ենք իրար հետ, որ չի խաբում։ Որ բացվում ա իմ առաջ, գոնե մի քիչ։
Մնացածը կյանքը ցույց կտա։
Մատներս խաչ արած ու չնչին մի հույսով՝ կսպասեմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (05.09.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

֊ Ի՞նչ ես ուզում։
Հարցն անակնկալ էր։ Շրջվեցի, նայեցի դեմքին։
֊ Քեզնի՞ց։
֊ Կյանքից, ի՞նչ ես ուզում։
Մի պահ հապաղեցի, հետո, այնուամենայնիվ, պատասխանեցի․
֊ Սեր եմ ուզում։ Փոխադարձ սեր։ Մնացածը կարելի ա ձեռք բերել։

***
Աստված իմ, ինչքան դաժան ա։ Ոչ մոտիկ լինել, ոչ հեռու, ու չկարողանալ որևէ կողմ թեքել հավասարակշռությունը։ Գիտակցել, որ կորցնում ես կյանքիդ ժամանակն առանց փոխադարձ ու քո երազած սիրո, առանց ընտանիք կազմելու, առանց մայրանալու։ Ու ոչինչ դրա դեմ անել չես կարող։
Որովհետև ինչ֊որ անիմանալի ուժ ինձ ձգում ա դեպի նա։ Չի թողնում՝ պոկվեմ։ Ու ինքն էլ իմ հանդեպ անտարբեր չի։ Գուցե սեր չի զգում (իմն էլ դեռ սեր չի, սիրո դեպքում ավելի հեշտ կլիներ բաց թողնելը), բայց իր դեպքում էլ կա ձգողություն, հոգատարություն, կարոտում ա ինձ։ Ու գիտեմ, որ չի խաբում։ Դրանից բացի մեր մնացած թեմաներով խոսակցություններից գիտեմ՝ չի խաբում։ Էլ չասած, որ նման բաները ես կարողանում եմ զգալ։
Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց վարվել։ Ու ատում եմ անորոշությունը։
Ո՞նց օգնեմ՝ ինքն իրեն գտնի, հասկանա․․․

----------

Cassiopeia (04.09.2021), Sambitbaba (05.09.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էնպիսին, ինչպիսին դու ես, լինում է ամբողջ կյանքում մեկ անգամ։ Այն էլ երկնքից։
Էնպիսին, ինչպիսին դու ես, միայն մի անգամ է ողջ կյանքի համար։
Ափսոսանքը չի հերիքում, երբ առանց քեզ եմ ես․․․





Ես բաց եմ թողել քեզ, էլ չեմ ձգտում։ Թեպետ դեռ մի 2 տարի էլ կա, որ էն 7-ը լրանա։
Ուրախ եմ քեզ համար, թեկուզ միայն գործի առումով։ Գիտեմ, որ ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու քեզ մոտ։ Ուզում եմ՝ լավ լինի։ Դու կարող ես ու արժանի ես դրան։
Գիտեմ, որ նման բան կյանքում մի անգամ ա լինում, եթե լինում ա ընդհանրապես։ Չկա, չի կարող լինել քեզ պես երկրորդը, ում կողքին թեկուզ մոտավոր կզգամ նույնն, ինչ քեզ հետ։
Բայց պիտի առաջ գնալ։ Պիտի փորձեմ ապրել հնարավոր ամենալավ ձևով։ Էլի սեր եմ փնտրելու։ Թեկուզ էդպես էլ մինչև կյանքի վերջ չգտնեմ ու շարունակեմ միշտ «սխալ» մարդկանց սիրահարվել։
Պիտի փորձեմ երջանիկ լինել, նույնիսկ եթե դա այլ երջանկություն լինի, ու չունենա էն տիեզերական մասշտաբները, որ քո մի հատիկ, մի քանի վայրկյանով գրկելը կարա(ր) տա(լ)։
Անսահման տխուր ա կյանքը։ Ու անտանելի սիրուն։
Իսկ ես էդպես էլ ապրել չսովորեցի։

Սիրում եմ քեզ, ընդմիշտ։
Չնայած էնքան ճղճիմ են հնչում էդ բառերը զգացածիս համեմատ։
Էդ թող մնա, էն մարդկանց կասեմ, ում ավելի «սովորական», երկրային կսիրեմ։
Քոնը անբառ ա։ Քո դեպքում ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ա։
Շնարհակալ եմ, որ ճանաչել եմ քեզ երբևէ, Սեր․․․

----------

Sambitbaba (05.09.2021), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

Պատկերացնում եմ, երազում եմ, թե ինչ լավ, ինչ սիրուն կարող էր լինել ամեն ինչ, եթե միասին լինեինք։
Սպիտակ լաբրադոր կպահեինք, դրանք էլ են մեզ նման։ Որ երբ երեխան ծնվեր, տանը շուն լիներ։ Դա աշխարհի ամենահրաշք բաներից մեկն ա, ամենալավ բաներից, որ ծնողները կարող են անել իրենց երեխայի կյանքում։ Համ էլ շուն պահելով հունի մեջ կընկնեինք, հետո երեխա պահելը համեմատաբար կհեշտանար։ ))
Ես ամեն օր կմերսեի ձեռքդ, թևդ, որ շուտ լավանաս։ Կխրախուսեի, որ կանոնավոր մարզվես, ականջի հետև չգցես, ու ինքս էլ հետդ կմիանայի, ես էլ կմարզվեի։ ))
Մենք կխոսեինք շատ, շա՜տ շատ, ու ես կփորձեի մեղմացնել անիծյալ պատերազմից մնացած հուշերի ցավը։ Կգրկեի քեզ, մարմնով ու հոգով, կպարուրեի ինձնով ու կամոքեի։ Ու ապագային կուղղեինք մեր հայացքը։
Լիքը դժվարություններ ու խոչընդոտներ կունենայինք կյանքի ճանապարհին ու միասին կհաղթահարեինք, առաջ կգնայինք։
Կսիրեինք իրար ու կյանքը։ Կսիրեինք․․․

----------

boooooooom (07.09.2021), Cassiopeia (05.09.2021), Sambitbaba (05.09.2021), _Հրաչ_ (07.09.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (06.09.2021), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2021), Ուլուանա (08.09.2021)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էս Նոր Տարին բոլոր հիմքերն ուներ իմ կյանքի ամենաերջանիկը դառնալու համար։ Բայց կլինի ամենադժբախտը երբևէ եղածներից։
Ինձ չնչին եմ զգում ու տրորված։ Ստորացված։ Խեղճ։
Ու ես չեմ հավատում, չեմ վստահում էն աստծուն, որը կարող էր իմ հանդեպ էս կարգի անբարո գտնվել։

Հուսամ՝ կկարողանամ հաղթահարել էս արհավիրքը։ Կարևորը՝ սերս հետս ա, ինձ մենակ չի թողնի, չի թողնի կործանվել։ Հուսով եմ՝ կստացվի։ Խնդրել եմ, որ էս շրջանում ինձ նաև իմ փոխարեն սիրի, որ ի վերջո ինձ էլ համոզի, որ սիրեմ ինձ, որովհետև ինքս չեմ կարող…

Երբ ստիպված ես դեմ գնալ ինքդ քեզ, քո ցանկություններին, քո համոզմունքներին ու էությանը… Երբ սիրտդ ստիպված ա տանուլ տալ բանականությանը…

*
Ինքնասպանությունից հետո կյանք կա՞…

----------

Varzor (05.01.2022), Նաիրուհի (09.01.2022)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինքնասպանությունից հետո կյանք կա՞…


Ոնց որ թե չէ՝ չկա։

*
Հես ա ծնունդիս օրն ա գալիս, ու միակ նվերը որ ուզում եմ աշխարհից՝ ինձ բաց թողնելն ա ու գրողի ծոցի ուղեգիրը։

----------


## CactuSoul

«Մի օր կգնանք թեյ խմելու։ ․․․Կամ քեզ կտանեմ բնության գիրկ։»
Ա՜խ, Սեր իմ։ Ինչքա՜ն շնորհակալ եմ, որ կաս։ Ու թեև չեմ ուզում, որ պատասխանատվություն զգաս իմ հանդեպ, այնուամենայնիվ, ինչ-որ տեղ՝ հոգուս էգոիստ խորքերում ուրախ եմ դրա համար։ Ուրախ եմ, որ անհանգստանում ես ինձ համար, փորձում ես օգնել։ Որովհետև քո մի բառը մի տարվա հոգեթերապիայի հետ չեմ փոխի։ Դու ես իմ իրական անտիդեպրեսանտը, ու շնորհակալ եմ, որ չես խորշում էդ դերից։
Չեմ դադարում զարմանալ քո հանդեպ զգացածիս վրա։ Ու ո՞նց ես դու քո ամեն մասնիկով էդքան հարազատ ու սիրելի, նույնիսկ էն ամենով, ինչ ուրիշ մեկի մեջ կարող էր վանող լինել։
Ու եթե սա շարունակվում ա արդեն 5,5-6 տարի, ու նույնիսկ էն 50 տարուց, որից հետո պիտի ինձ հարցնեիր՝ դեռ նույնն եմ զգում, թե չէ, արդեն մեկն անցավ․․․ Չգիտեմ, ա՜խ, չգիտեմ։
Պարզապես եղիր իմ կյանքում։
Աշխարհի չափ շնորհակալ եմ քեզ։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.12.2022), Աթեիստ (28.11.2022), Ուլուանա (29.11.2022)

----------

